# Claire Queenie - 2014 Bikini Competitor, BWL Coach, Caffeine Addict



## Queenie

Well here we are again... for the second stage of my journey 

Quick recap: I had been dieting for around 4 months before xmas, lost over 10kg, then took the xmas period off diet and training... which was amazing but naughty...

... And now i'm turning the intensity dial *UP*

I'm going to diet for around 12 weeks - Carb cycling

My split has changed! it's now:

*Mon - Back*

*
Tues - Chest & Triceps*

*
Weds - Hammies, Calves & Abs*

*
Thurs - Shoulders & Biceps*

*
Fri - Quads, Calves & Abs*

Quite excited to get started with the above.

Cardio will be done fasted in the AM (and also post workout later on down the line)

I will add my 'before' pics here and will be updating the pics weekly.

FYI: I don't tolerate any stupid behaviour in my journal. Be warned.


----------



## monster wanna b

good luck with this :thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs

Good luck with this queenie!

Are you thinking u may compete in the future now and changed from wanting to strength train and up your fitness levels to walking on stage?


----------



## MRSTRONG

smash it .


----------



## Uk_mb

Good luck Q


----------



## Queenie

dipdabs said:


> Good luck with this queenie!
> 
> Are you thinking u may compete in the future now and changed from wanting to strength train and up your fitness levels to walking on stage?


I haven't done strength training for about 6 months now...? And my cardio is the same as before... but no plans to go on stage yet. I am, however, gonna book a photoshoot for the end of April seeing as I'll be in pretty good shape by then!


----------



## PHMG

ewen said:


> smash it .


so out of order, got a decent female here trying her best and we get pig headed men saying things like this about her. What has the forum come too....

:whistling:


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Well here we are again... for the second stage of my journey
> 
> Quick recap: I had been dieting for around 4 months before xmas, lost over 10kg, *then took the xmas period off diet and training*... which was amazing but naughty...
> 
> ... And now i'm turning the intensity dial *UP* and embarking on a mock prep!
> 
> I'm going to diet for around 12 weeks - Carb cycling (the diet that @Incredible Bulk wrote for me as it worked brilliantly before).
> 
> My split has changed! it's now:
> 
> *Mon - Back*
> 
> *
> Tues - Chest & Triceps*
> 
> *
> Weds - Hammies, Calves & Abs*
> 
> *
> Thurs - Shoulders & Biceps*
> 
> *
> Fri - Quads, Calves & Abs*
> 
> Quite excited to get started with the above.
> 
> Cardio will be done fasted in the AM and also post workout.
> 
> I will add my 'before' pics here and will be updating the pics weekly.
> 
> FYI: I don't tolerate any stupid behaviour in my journal. Be warned.


Taking time off training and diet after losing 10kg is not naughty its deserved! Awesome progress, you just need to hit up a stage now and show it off :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

All the best with this babe and we can tinker away as and when but excited to see you carry on your transformation!!

Roll on week one!!! Woooo haaaaaa


----------



## Queenie

Pics are up. Be kind - we all have to start somewhere.


----------



## dipdabs

RXQueenie said:


> I haven't done strength training for about 6 months now...? And my cardio is the same as before... but no plans to go on stage yet. I am, however, gonna book a photoshoot for the end of April seeing as I'll be in pretty good shape by then!


Ah maybe it was the training for fitness then, you mentioned something about it before when I posted the pic of Nathalia melo. Good for you! Think il do the same near comp time, gota have good pics for when we grow old to look back on


----------



## PHMG

RXQueenie said:


> Pics are up. Be kind - we all have to start somewhere.


oh f.uck off. you look awesome and you know it. hip to waist ratio is sexy as. Same as my mrs.


----------



## H10dst

Another journal?!? Ill keep popping in see how your getting on


----------



## ah24

Good luck Claire


----------



## constantbulk

hope it all works out for you you look in good nick any way :thumbup1:


----------



## Fluffchucker

Good luck with this Queenie.

If Bigstuff Hallet has you under his short but wide wings, no doubt you'll be in safe hands!

I've to be complimentary about him, LOL... Stupidly I agreed to train with him a Forest Gym next week...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Fluffchucker said:


> Good luck with this Queenie.
> 
> If Bigstuff Hallet has you under his short but wide wings, no doubt you'll be in safe hands!
> 
> I've to be complimentary about him, LOL... Stupidly I agreed to train with him a Forest Gym next week...


Hallett you cnt, not hallet.

Drop set added lol


----------



## Fluffchucker

Incredible Bulk said:


> Hallett you cnt, not hallet.
> 
> Drop set added lol


Pfft!!!! Like there wasn't one planned anyway! ;-)


----------



## Queenie

Fluffchucker said:


> Good luck with this Queenie.
> 
> If Bigstuff Hallet has you under his short but wide wings, no doubt you'll be in safe hands!
> 
> I've to be complimentary about him, LOL... Stupidly I agreed to train with him a Forest Gym next week...


Oh.. My gym  enjoy!


----------



## Fluffchucker

RXQueenie said:


> Oh.. My gym  enjoy!


YOUR Gym....  and you let reprobates like HalleTT and I visit.... Dear god.....


----------



## Queenie

Thanks everyone!!

~~~~~~~~~

Monday - BACK

wide grip pulldowns

7 plates x 8

6 plates x 10

6 plates x 10

Bent over barbell rows

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

Cable shrugs superset with low pulley rows (was not even funny)

One arm DB rows mega set.

7.5kg -> 10kg -> 12.5kg -> 10kg -> 7.5kg

Finding my weight limits with the new session for comparisons next week! It's all shiny and new lol.


----------



## Breda

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> oh f.uck off. you look awesome and you know it. *hip to waist ratio is sexy as*. Same as my mrs.


Agreed

Looking in good shape Claire keep it up :thumbup1:


----------



## bluejoanna

Looking fabulous already Queenie - will be following with interest. x


----------



## TELBOR

Good luck Q!

Nice session, especially the superset :beer:


----------



## Hotdog147

All the best, you're in good hands! :thumb:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

All the bestest :thumbup1:


----------



## lxm

Go get it Q.


----------



## Queenie

Tuesday - CHEST & TRICEPS

FST-7 pec deck @ 20kg

Flat bench.

40kg x 10

40kg x 8

(Then I had a disaster and pulled a hamstring!! Cried, then carried on...)

DB presses superset with dips (again - not funny)

Skull crushers 3 sets @ 10kg.

FST-7 tricep pushdowns @ 2 plates.

Just about to have dinner with @flinty90!! Cooked by @Incredible Bulk - spoilt I am


----------



## Bad Alan

You have a nice figure already Q and seem very determined so I would say best of luck, but I think youve got it covered!

Give Flinty a hug from me


----------



## ausbuilt

RXQueenie said:


> Oh.. My gym  enjoy!


I'd enjoy if I got to see Rene Campbell train, and even more if she trained me.. privately :devil2:

yes, forest gym has its charms :lol:


----------



## Matt 1

G.L Q.

M


----------



## MattGriff

Go for it Queenie, success is its own reward!


----------



## Queenie

ausbuilt said:


> I'd enjoy if I got to see Rene Campbell train, and even more if she trained me.. privately :devil2:
> 
> yes, forest gym has its charms :lol:


Come and train on a Tuesday at forest then


----------



## Northern Lass

Good luck , your subbed hun


----------



## pooky

looking great, good luck queenie


----------



## flinty90

Im in ...

just want to say thanks to you both for the company. tonight. nice to meet you both. great guys. and IB cooks a mean steak i didnt want it to end lol... really appreciate it guys. made me smile xx :thumb:


----------



## zack amin

good luck commander Q


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

reps for u queenie my journal will be up in the next week  x


----------



## Queenie

Thank u again!!

~~~~~~~~~

Weds - QUADS & ABS

Squats.

Warm up set x 2

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

30kg x 8 partial pumps x 5

30kg x 10 partial pumps x 7

Leg press.

40kg -

wide stance x 20

narrow stance x 20

X 3

Leg extensions.

2 plates -

Low partials x 20

Full rom x 20

High partials x 20

Incline ab crunches.

Dragon flags.

Rope crunches.

Had my friend Kate with me at forest gym today. She competes in bodyfitness. Really great session and I think we are going to make it a regular thing


----------



## ausbuilt

RXQueenie said:


> Come and train on a Tuesday at forest then


I just might this tuesday.... if I wasn't already married, rene would be in trouble :wub:


----------



## flinty90

ya session looked good queenie. and kate mmmmmmm yum lol...

but in all seriousness. its good to have that push between two of ya. so good to make it regular..


----------



## RascaL18

Off topic a bit buttt what's your tattoo of on your arm? You got a better pic?


----------



## Queenie

RascaL18 said:


> Off topic a bit buttt what's your tattoo of on your arm? You got a better pic?


it's an oriental 3/4 sleeve. Got a modern geisha in there, a dragon, a lotus flower, a koi and cherry blossoms. it's not finished though! i'm a wuss and can only do a few hours at a time lol - next appointment is in march. havent really got any good pics of it i'm afraid.


----------



## Northern Lass

Squats are looking good queenie , you got to love squatting lol


----------



## 25434

sooooooo....just popping to not wish you luck cos I know with your determination you don't need it...so will leave this instead.

*X*


----------



## RACK

IN!!


----------



## PHMG

*Team Sh!tface* tm


----------



## Incredible Bulk

The rate Q was moaning about her aching abs last night must of meant it was a good session last night with Kate ha ha ha


----------



## Queenie

Incredible Bulk said:


> The rate Q was moaning about her aching abs last night must of meant it was a good session last night with Kate ha ha ha


be honest... i didn't moan any more than normal.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

True true lol. Moaning is normal


----------



## Huntingground

Good luck Queenie.


----------



## Queenie

Thursday - SHOULDERS & BICEPS

Arnold Press.

12.5kg DB's x 10

12.5kg DB's x 8

10kg x 10

DB laterals mega set.

2.5kg DB's -> 7.5kg DB's -> 10kg DB's -> 7.5kg DB's -> 2.5Kg

X 3

Rear delt flyes.

7.5kg DB's x 10

10kg DB's x 4

7.5kg x 4

FST-7 Ez bar curls.

Seated curls.

10kg DB's x 10

12.5kg DB's x 6

10kg DB's x 8

Got asked today if I'm competing... Massive confidence boost


----------



## Milky

Looking good and good luck with it, you have certainly turned your training around :thumbup1:


----------



## pooky

RXQueenie said:


> Thursday - SHOULDERS & BICEPS
> 
> Arnold Press.
> 
> 12.5kg DB's x 10
> 
> 12.5kg DB's x 8
> 
> 10kg x 10
> 
> DB laterals mega set.
> 
> 2.5kg DB's -> 7.5kg DB's -> 10kg DB's -> 7.5kg DB's -> 2.5Kg
> 
> X 3
> 
> FST-7 Ez bar curls.
> 
> Seated curls.
> 
> 10kg DB's x 10
> 
> 12.5kg DB's x 6
> 
> 10kg DB's x 8
> 
> Got asked today if I'm competing... Massive confidence boost


odd question im sure but.... do girls do full shoudler work outs like men do such as shoulder press, shrugs etc etc as im assuming that girls wouldnt want big shoulders but wud rather have tonned shoulder? just curious!!


----------



## PHMG

pooky said:


> odd question im sure but.... do girls do full shoudler work outs like men do such as shoulder press, shrugs etc etc as im assuming that girls wouldnt want big shoulders but wud rather have tonned shoulder? just curious!!


what natural girl is going to develope big shoulders ffs. come on.


----------



## pooky

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> what natural girl is going to develope big shoulders ffs. come on.


yeh this is why i asked a question as i dont no the answer!!!

and im assuming a girl that worked her shoulders really hard would still get big shoulders and i didnt mean huge shoulders like a male body builder!!


----------



## PHMG

pooky said:


> yeh this is why i asked a question as i dont no the answer!!!
> 
> and im assuming a girl that worked her shoulders really hard would still get big shoulders and i didnt mean huge shoulders like a male body builder!!


they will get slightly bigger but a physique needs this if the rest of it is trained else would stand out as a week point.


----------



## pooky

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> they will get slightly bigger but a physique needs this if the rest of it is trained else would stand out as a week point.


the reason i ask is i noticed there was not many exercises in queenies shoulder routine which led my to wounder if girls did less on shoulders!


----------



## PHMG

pooky said:


> the reason i ask is i noticed there was not many exercises in queenies shoulder routine which led my to wounder if girls did less on shoulders!


its a small muscle group remember. if you do those exercises properly and then rear delts on back day, its all you need.


----------



## Queenie

No oops my fault - I forgot to add an exercise! That's where the confusion lies maybe - rear delt flyes added!

i train everything the same at the moment as I haven't got lean enough to find out if I have any weak points yet.


----------



## Marshan

With all due respect Aaron, the hips, hubba hubba!!!


----------



## Queenie

Friday - HAMMIES & CALVES

Hammy curls.

(Pyramid set)

3 plates x 10

4 plates x 10

5 plates x 10

4 plates x 10

3 plates x 10

FST-7 SLDL @ 40kg

Calf press.

4 sets @ 60kg

Seated calf raises.

30kg x 15

30kg x 12

20kg x 8


----------



## lxm

Please dont call them hammies! Blehhh!!



Good workout thought! keep at it how has the eating been ?


----------



## Queenie

lxm said:


> Please dont call them hammies! Blehhh!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good workout thought! keep at it how has the eating been ?


Always have called them that... and always will!!

Diet spot on as always. I don't approach these things half heartedly. I set my goals and reach them


----------



## lxm

RXQueenie said:


> Always have called them that... and always will!!
> 
> Diet spot on as always.* I don't approach these things half heartedly. I set my goals and reach them *


Is there a message hidden in this sentence somewhere needing deciphered.... :whistling:


----------



## Queenie

lxm said:


> Is there a message hidden in this sentence somewhere needing deciphered.... :whistling:


Lol no?! I'm not that subtle


----------



## JANIKvonD

Lose nothing! Ur my ideal shape in a female tbh...same as my mrs  good luck bud, Subd


----------



## Queenie

JANIKvonD said:


> Lose nothing! Ur my ideal shape in a female tbh...same as my mrs  good luck bud, Subd


Well I think I'm minging... Which is why I'm so determined to change! No offence to your mrs btw, she's obviously not minging.


----------



## Jay_1986

Hi Q, hope your well, haven't seen you at Forest for a while. Anyway keep up the good work you're obviously determined to reach your goals. I won't wish you luck as it seems to be all about hard work!


----------



## Fluffchucker

Good sessions Q!!!

You looking to up it next week ?

And I'm assuming you'll be on the sidelines pointing and laughing on Wednesday! Lol


----------



## Queenie

Fluffchucker said:


> Good sessions Q!!!
> 
> You looking to up it next week ?
> 
> And I'm assuming you'll be on the sidelines pointing and laughing on Wednesday! Lol


I will try and up my weights every week 

And no I haven't been invited!! Lol


----------



## Fluffchucker

RXQueenie said:


> I will try and up my weights every week
> 
> And no I haven't been invited!! Lol


I'm inviting you LOL.... I'll not die a lonely man ..... Hehe....


----------



## JANIKvonD

RXQueenie said:


> Well I think I'm minging... Which is why I'm so determined to change! No offence to your mrs btw, she's obviously not minging.


she feels the same about herself tbf, hence the similar health kick lol.

anyhoo, good few sesh's there :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Hey there Claire..hope the weekend is being good to you...take care missis...x

ps: Minging?....nope.....a work in progress?...yep....xx


----------



## flinty90

hello minger hope your ok


----------



## Beklet

pooky said:


> odd question im sure but.... do girls do full shoudler work outs like men do such as shoulder press, shrugs etc etc as im assuming that girls wouldnt want big shoulders but wud rather have tonned shoulder? just curious!!


Yes...well I do :lol:

I have big shoulders already but I need them to be big to balance my hips out 

/hijack


----------



## Queenie

Ok this weeks pics - nothing much to report apart from me being pleased with my quads (see last pic):


----------



## H10dst

Quads defo starting to appear and abs coming back too. Nice work


----------



## Queenie

Monday - BACK

wide grip pulldowns

7 plates x 10

7 plates x 10

6 plates x 10

Bent over barbell rows

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

40kg x 10

Cable shrugs superset with low pulley rows (was not even funny)

One arm DB rows mega set.

7.5kg -> 10kg -> 12.5kg -> 10kg -> 7.5kg


----------



## 25434

Ullooooooooo...quad attack...loik it, loike it...and hey? check out that second picture and that hammie!!! just poking out there looking great, my hammies are fooking tragic...plop and buggerit...hahaha..you're making a great bod there missis, I better buck up a bit..and still insanely jealous of your flat tum..I've been blessed with that pot belly, hollow back look...that's pot belly by the way, not pot belly pig.althoooooooooooooooooooo...:laugh:..just mucking there Claire...hope today sees you good and well...noice training and fab progress..x


----------



## Queenie

Great to have u in here @Flubs  you're quads are way better though!! X


----------



## Queenie

Tuesday - CHEST & TRICEPS

FST-7 pec deck @ 20kg

DB presses.

15kg DB's x 8

12.5kg DB's x 8

12.5kg DB's x 8

Cable crossovers superset with CGBP.

Skull crushers 3 sets @ 10kg.

FST-7 tricep pushdowns @ 3 plates.

Changed exercises from last week as muscle exhaustion from previous superset was ridiculous. I got much more out of cable x overs + CGBP.


----------



## pooky

RXQueenie said:


> Ok this weeks pics - nothing much to report apart from me being pleased with my quads (see last pic):
> 
> View attachment 107521
> View attachment 107522
> 
> 
> View attachment 107523


those legs are looking strong


----------



## Queenie

Weds - HAMMIES, CALVES & ABS

Hammy curls.

(Pyramid set)

3 plates x 10

4 plates x 10

5 plates x 10

4 plates x 10

3 plates x 10

FST-7 SLDL @ 45kg

Calf press.

4 sets @ 70kg

Seated calf raises.

30kg x 15

30kg x 10

20kg x 10

Dragon flags.

Seated knee raises (?)

Rope crunches.


----------



## Queenie

Thursday - SHOULDERS & BICEPS

Arnold presses.

12.5kg DB's x 10

12.5kg DB's x 10

12.5kg DB's x 9

Lateral raises.

3 sets @ 7.5kg -> 5kg -> 2.5kg -> 5kg -> 7.5kg

Rear delt flyes superset with facepulls.

FST-7 EZ bar curls @ 5kg

Seated DB curls.

3 sets @ 7.5kg DB's.

Aaron came along to PT me today. Glad he did because he pointed out that I'm front delt heavy... So no more presses for me  next week will be lateral raises and a few rear delt exercises and that will be it. It's a sad day for Q... But it's nice that he can see these things because I wouldn't have a clue!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

On the side laterals I could see more of Qs detail in the delts and I could see great front and side development but rear does need attention. It's a great foundation though and will make for some wicked delts when fully brought up on balance.

Good session... Even if you did **** and moan when ya wanted to bail ha ha

Nobody quits on IB!!!!


----------



## Queenie

I always **** and moan! Regardless of whether I'm training or not!!! Lol


----------



## luther1

Incredible Bulk said:


> On the side laterals I could see more of Qs detail in the delts and I could see great front and side development but rear does need attention. It's a great foundation though and will make for some wicked delts when fully brought up on balance.
> 
> Good session... Even if you did **** and moan when ya wanted to bail ha ha
> 
> Nobody quits on IB!!!!


Is stopping pressing movements good protocol for predominant front delts then Aaron,with more focus on sides and rears as I,like many are front delt heavy,giving me a quite bent forward posture,if you know what I mean


----------



## Thunderstruck

Just seen this. And i remember when you first started posting on here, you were so down on yourself all the time so for you to post up your pics is a huge improvement and you are looking great, you have obviously been putting in alot of dedication and its showing, very motivating for all.

All the best with your mock prep, i reckon behind alot of your self negativity is a very strong minded lady. :thumb:


----------



## Queenie

Thanks @Thunderstruck - glad to have u in here  I'm working on my confidence and if I inspire one person to make a positive change to their life because they've seen what I have achieved... Then I'll be happy lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

luther1 said:


> Is stopping pressing movements good protocol for predominant front delts then Aaron,with more focus on sides and rears as I,like many are front delt heavy,giving me a quite bent forward posture,if you know what I mean


IMO yes it is as carrying on pressing for chest and then on another day for delts will only continue to add to what is a strong point.

I stopped pressing for a while and relied on laterals and rear delt movements and it has given my delts a globed look rather than a front "droopy" appearance.

Qs are not droopy (before you latch on lol), they just need addressing to make her physique look balanced and proportioned from all angles


----------



## Queenie

Friday - QUADS & ABS

Squats.

Warm up set x 2

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

35kg x 8 partial pumps x 8

35kg x 8 partial pumps x 8

Leg press.

60kg -

wide stance x 20

narrow stance x 20

X 3

Due to walking to the gym in the snow... my trainers were wet and my fvcking foot slipped off the plate lol - never seen two hench guys run over to help so fast!! Total goon moment for me though lol.

Leg extensions.

2 plates -

Low partials x 20

Full rom x 20

High partials x 20

Dragon flags superset with front and side planks.

Rope crunches.

Royally shattered, need food and warmth!!


----------



## Queenie

Monday - BACK

wide grip pulldowns

8 plates x 10

7 plates x 10

6 plates x 10

Cable shrugs superset with low pulley rows.

One arm DB rows mega set.

7.5kg -> 10kg -> 12.5kg -> 10kg -> 7.5kg

Bent over barbell rows.

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

40kg x 10

Nice start to the week!


----------



## Queenie




----------



## flinty90

looking great .. but the socks mmmmm lol x


----------



## H10dst

flinty90 said:


> looking great .. but the socks mmmmm lol x


I couldn't decide if they were sock or boots?!?!


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> looking great .. but the socks mmmmm lol x


Hey!! There's nothing wrong with my leg warmers. Essential wear in this weather I think!!


----------



## Queenie

H10dst said:


> I couldn't decide if they were sock or boots?!?!


Wrong about both! Lol


----------



## H10dst

Leg warmers!!! Hahahaha


----------



## Queenie

Tuesday - CHEST & TRICEPS

FST-7 pec deck @ 25kg.

DB presses.

15kg DB's x 8

15kg DB's x 8

12.5kg DB's x 8

Flat bench superset with skull crushers.

FST-7 tricep pushdowns @ 3 plates.

Changed exercises again because everyone seemed to be loving the cables this week!

Had a nice chat with Rene and Lorraine afterwards... good to catch up with them about their plans for this year. Love my gym-fam!


----------



## Northern Lass

Who's been doing the squats ?  loving your quads


----------



## Queenie

YummyMummy said:


> Who's been doing the squats ?  loving your quads


Thanks yummy!! Hows your training going?


----------



## Northern Lass

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks yummy!! Hows your training going?


Well no training at the moment hun, I am currently 36 weeks pregnant but will be training again when ready.


----------



## Queenie

YummyMummy said:


> Well no training at the moment hun, I am currently 36 weeks pregnant but will be training again when ready.


Oh gosh how did I not know that lol?! Congrats! Good that you're staying in touch with everyone on here... great motivation when u wanna get back on it!


----------



## Northern Lass

RXQueenie said:


> Oh gosh how did I not know that lol?! Congrats! Good that you're staying in touch with everyone on here... great motivation when u wanna get back on it!


Thanks I will need it x


----------



## Queenie

Weds - HAMMIES, CALVES & ABS

Hammy curls.

(Pyramid set)

3 plates x 10

4 plates x 10

5 plates x 10

4 plates x 10

3 plates x 10

FST-7 SLDL @ 45kg

Calf press.

4 sets @ 80kg

Seated calf raises.

40kg x 8

30kg x 10

20kg x 10

Incline crunches.

Rope crunches with 30 sec planks inbetween.


----------



## Queenie

Yesterdays workout!

Thursday - SHOULDERS & BICEPS

Rear delt flyes superset with facepulls.

Lateral raises.

3 sets @ 7.5kg -> 5kg -> 2.5kg -> 5kg -> 7.5kg

FST-7 EZ bar curls @ 10kg

Seated DB curls.

1 set @ 10kg

2 sets @ 7.5kg

Given myself some sort of injury and curls are aggravating it. Its on the inside of my forearm. Not sure if tendon or muscle but felt it niggling last week and the weeks rest hasn't improved it so im stumped as to what to do apart from strap it up?!


----------



## Queenie

Friday - QUADS & ABS

Squats.

Warm up set x 2

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 8 partial pumps x 8

40kg x 8 partial pumps x 6

35kg x 8 partial pumps x 6

Leg press.

1 set @ 80kg

2 sets @ 60kg :

wide stance x 20

narrow stance x 20

Leg extensions.

3 plates -

Low partials x 20

Full rom x 20

Dragon flags.

Rope crunches.

Incline crunches.


----------



## Northern Lass

Keep up the good work:thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie

YummyMummy said:


> Keep up the good work:thumbup1:


Thanks yummy x


----------



## VanillaFace

You look fantastic with that tiny waist!!


----------



## Queenie

VanillaFace said:


> You look fantastic with that tiny waist!!


Haha hey thanks for stopping in! Tiny waist also makes bum look huge... there are downsides lol  hows your training going?


----------



## Rykard

RXQueenie said:


> Haha hey thanks for stopping in! Tiny waist also makes bum look huge... there are downsides lol  hows your training going?


or nicely shaped !!! you look great stop putting yourself down


----------



## Queenie

Rykard said:


> or nicely shaped !!! you look great stop putting yourself down


Thanks Rykard  as always for me a long way to go.


----------



## Rykard

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks Rykard  as always for me a long way to go.


I wish I only had as far as you to go..


----------



## Queenie

Rykard said:


> I wish I only had as far as you to go..


We're all on our own journeys and face our own demons and pressures.

But we will ALL make it to the end


----------



## VanillaFace

RXQueenie said:


> Haha hey thanks for stopping in! Tiny waist also makes bum look huge... there are downsides lol  hows your training going?


A big bum isnt a downside!!! Lol big bums are fab! My trainings going well thanks, got a 100kg deadlift yesterday so was well pleased with myself lol!

Keep up the good work hun


----------



## Queenie

VanillaFace said:


> A big bum isnt a downside!!! Lol big bums are fab! My trainings going well thanks, got a 100kg deadlift yesterday so was well pleased with myself lol!
> 
> Keep up the good work hun


Ahhh milestone! I remember my first 100kg deadlift. Awesome well done.


----------



## flinty90

Alreet queenster X


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> Alreet queenster X


Hello flintus. You good?


----------



## Queenie

Monday - BACK

wide grip pulldowns

8 plates x 10

7 plates x 10

7 plates x 10

Bent over barbell rows.

3 sets at 45kg.

Cable shrugs superset with low pulley rows.

One arm DB rows mega set.

7.5kg -> 10kg -> 12.5kg -> 10kg -> 7.5kg

Heading off to minnesota on Saturday for work... thrown a bit of a spanner in the works but looking to train at the Press Gym while im over there which looks awesome! Diet however... hmm not so sure lol.

@Incredible Bulk had a look at my back yesterday.... lots of work to do and lots of fat still on it!! Grrr it needs to do one.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

its getting better though, i remember how it was last july/august and its vastly improved...little lats'icles coming out


----------



## VanillaFace

RXQueenie said:


> Monday - BACK
> 
> wide grip pulldowns
> 
> 8 plates x 10
> 
> 7 plates x 10
> 
> 7 plates x 10
> 
> Bent over barbell rows.
> 
> 3 sets at 45kg.
> 
> Cable shrugs superset with low pulley rows.
> 
> One arm DB rows mega set.
> 
> 7.5kg -> 10kg -> 12.5kg -> 10kg -> 7.5kg
> 
> Heading off to minnesota on Saturday for work... thrown a bit of a spanner in the works but looking to train at the Press Gym while im over there which looks awesome! Diet however... hmm not so sure lol.
> 
> @Incredible Bulk had a look at my back yesterday.... lots of work to do and lots of fat still on it!! Grrr it needs to do one.


My backs the same, so annoying. Fingers crossed when I start cutting there will be muscle under there somewhere lol!


----------



## VanillaFace

Double post soz!


----------



## Queenie

Incredible Bulk said:


> its getting better though, i remember how it was last july/august and its vastly improved...little lats'icles coming out


Baby lats! Lol. But mega traps  x


----------



## Queenie

VanillaFace said:


> My backs the same, so annoying. Fingers crossed when I start cutting there will be muscle under there somewhere lol!


There will be!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Trapzilla and Quadzilla...has a ring to it


----------



## dt36

RXQueenie said:


> Diet spot on as always. I don't approach these things half heartedly. I set my goals and reach them


Looking good Queenie, and nice flow to the waistline.

Any insight into your diet, as you seem to be making some nice progress in the pics?

Keep it going...


----------



## Queenie

dt36 said:


> Looking good Queenie, and nice flow to the waistline.
> 
> Any insight into your diet, as you seem to be making some nice progress in the pics?
> 
> Keep it going...


Ah the diet isnt mine. It was given to me to suit my needs so I don't feel right sharing it 

Thank u for the fab comments though! I will def stick at it!!


----------



## Queenie

Shawn Rhoden just tweeted me!!!

I just text aaron to tell him because im such a frickin loser!!

Im well pleased!


----------



## MattGriff

Looks like it is going well, keep up the hard work!


----------



## Queenie

MattGriff said:


> Looks like it is going well, keep up the hard work!


Thanks Griff much appreciated  cant believe u took time out from belittling skinny guys just to comment in here


----------



## MattGriff

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks Griff much appreciated  cant believe u took time out from belittling skinny guys just to comment in here


I occasionally comment to keep me level headed, then I head back to crushing skinny guys dreams.


----------



## Queenie

Tuesday - CHEST & TRICEPS

FST-7 pec deck @ 25kg.

DB presses.

15kg DB's x 10

15kg DB's x 10

12.5kg DB's x 10

Cable crossovers superset with skull crushers.

Dips.

FST-7 tricep pushdowns @ 4 plates.


----------



## Queenie

Weds - HAMMIES, CALVES & ABS

Hammy curls.

(Pyramid set)

4 plates x 10

5 plates x 10

6 plates x 8

5 plates x 10

4 plates x 10

FST-7 SLDL @ 45kg

Calf press.

4 sets @ 80kg

Seated calf raises.

40kg x 8

30kg x 10

30kg x 8

Incline crunches.

Rope crunches with 30 sec planks inbetween.


----------



## Dagman72

queenie whats the reason for the fst style sets?


----------



## Queenie

Dagman72 said:


> queenie whats the reason for the fst style sets?


Hey Dags  basically it causes me pain... So I try and do at least one per session.

I really wanted to up the intensity of my training and try out different rep ranges, rests, tempo and weights during this prep to see what suits.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

No hanging leg raises?!! No swinging?!! Wtf... Lol


----------



## Queenie

Incredible Bulk said:


> No hanging leg raises?!! No swinging?!! Wtf... Lol


No way not since that disaster last time!!


----------



## Queenie

@biglbs get your bum in here!!


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> @biglbs get your bum in here!!


 :innocent:


----------



## biglbs

Good luck Claire,lookin good and i know this is gonna end well,i have realy got to find some pics of my wife when she was training,you are the image of her,no bull,physicaly and even facialy,it is uncanny,in fact even you will be shocked...


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Good luck Claire,lookin good and i know this is gonna end well,i have realy got to find some pics of my wife when she was training,you are the image of her,no bull,physicaly and even facialy,it is uncanny,in fact even you will be shocked...


Ok please dig some out because I'm genuinely interested now 

Thanks for the good luck wishes. I honestly need the support Tom.


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Ok please dig some out because I'm genuinely interested now
> 
> Thanks for the good luck wishes. I honestly need the support Tom.


You got it,i did not see this journal until you said,ya nutter


----------



## Queenie

Right... Shoulders and abs with aaron.

Urgh.

Rear delt flyes superset with facepulls. Aaron wanted me to rest between each set which is not what I usually do but ive been doing supersets wrong! Ie with no pause, just moving from one exercise to the next. Oops!!

Lateral raises.

1 set = 2kg x 20, 5kg x 20, 7.5kg x 20, 5kg x 20, 2kg x 20

Then the same to failure.

Cable laterals.

1 plate x 10

1 plate x 10

Front raises Big H style with 3kg db's.

Incline crunches.

Rope crunches superset with planks.

Done and felt mega hungry and drained afterwards!! Was not a pretty sight lol.

Off to minnesota tomorrow so a busy day ahead but hopefully ill get time to do quads because I bloody love that session!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Heh heh, to clarify for others.

Set of bent rear db flys

Set of Face pulls

Rest... Rinse repeat.  

Not

bent rear db flys

Face pulls

Bent rear db flys

Face pulls

Bent rear db flys

Face pulls

That is to my knowledge a superset.

I am curious if I am wrong though so will take full bragging rights from Q if I am lol.

(Hoping I'm not as I won't live this down pmsl)


----------



## biglbs

Morning thine sexiness.....


----------



## PHMG

> Morning thine sexiness.....


you talking to Aaron or Claire? :lol:


----------



## Queenie

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> you talking to Aaron or Claire? :lol:


Thanks mcgru! Lol


----------



## PHMG

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks mcgru! Lol


hold up woman...i didnt say you werent. jusy he wasnt being clear.

(imo you just about out sexify aaron.)


----------



## Queenie

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> hold up woman...i didnt say you werent. jusy he wasnt being clear.
> 
> (imo you just about out sexify aaron.)


Better lol


----------



## Queenie

@Incredible Bulk

Supersetting is an advanced training method in which you do two exercises, one after the other, with no rest in between. The exercises can be for the same muscle group or two different muscle groups, depending on your goals. They can even be completely different activities (e.g., a strength exercise followed by a cardio exercise). The idea is to do one exercise and, instead of resting and doing another set, doing a different exercise and alternating those exercises for your desired number of sets.


----------



## biglbs

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> you talking to Aaron or Claire? :lol:


Aaron


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Ha ha ha 1-1 for sexiness rankings.

Now supersets, yes it states no rest between exercises. But you have rest between the sets! As in one set of both exercises then rest.

It's not 4 sets of both exercises right after each other IMO (I.e not 8 sets in one lump)

IMO anyway 

It's the way I've trained and been shown as well heh heh.

Let the debate continue!!


----------



## Tommy10

Incredible Bulk said:


> Ha ha ha 1-1 for sexiness rankings.
> 
> Now supersets, yes it states no rest between exercises. But you have rest between the sets! As in one set of both exercises then rest.
> 
> It's not 4 sets of both exercises right after each other IMO (I.e not 8 sets in one lump)
> 
> IMO anyway
> 
> It's the way I've trained and been shown as well heh heh.
> 
> Let the debate continue!!


Thats what I do, yesterday did Plate front raises SS with Oblique crunches, 4 sets


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Any rest between sets or 4 sets of each no rest at all between anything?


----------



## Tommy10

Incredible Bulk said:


> Any rest between sets or 4 sets of each no rest at all between anything?


rest between- 12 front raises then 12 crunches on both sides- rest - I couldn't do 96 reps in a row :lol:

another set i do is- Weighted Tri Dips/ BB wrist curls- both on the bench


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I'd blow out my ass but credit to Q for doing what must be 60-80 reps in a row


----------



## Tommy10

Incredible Bulk said:


> I'd blow out my ass but credit to Q for doing what must be 60-80 reps in a row


Defo- is she really doing this- its intense?

I do supersets towards the end of my workout and would never SS 2 key lifts


----------



## Incredible Bulk

She does and not complained plus I think likes the intensity. She's a worker!


----------



## Tommy10

Incredible Bulk said:


> She does and not complained plus I think likes the intensity. She's a worker!


You know I'm going to have to try it !! Ha!


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> @Incredible Bulk
> 
> Supersetting is an advanced training method in which you do two exercises, one after the other, with no rest in between. The exercises can be for the same muscle group or two different muscle groups, depending on your goals. They can even be completely different activities (e.g., a strength exercise followed by a cardio exercise). The idea is to do one exercise and, instead of resting and doing another set, doing a different exercise and alternating those exercises for your desired number of sets.


superset 1 = 1x10 flat bench,with 1 x 10 dbell fly and cable cross over = 1 set and rest

next set repeat,,,,,that is single super sets

If you do all above back to back/all of it 3 or 4 times, we used to call them mega-supersets,either way well done Q!


----------



## Queenie

Friday - QUADS

Squats.

Warm up set x 2

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

50kg x 10 partial pumps x 8

40kg x 10 partial pumps x 8

Squats felt strong today. No fvcking around, no doubting myself, just in and done! Loved it.

Leg press.

1 set @ 80kg

2 sets @ 60kg :

wide stance x 20

narrow stance x 20

Leg extensions.

3 plates - up to 20 then failure.

No abs today as did them yesterday with aaron.

Gonna weigh in tomorrow and then do the same when I get back from the states... punishment? Yes, but id rather be honest and see what I have to deal with than be in denial lol.


----------



## Tommy10

RXQueenie said:


> Friday - QUADS
> 
> Squats.
> 
> Warm up set x 2
> 
> 30kg x 10
> 
> 40kg x 10
> 
> 50kg x 10
> 
> 50kg x 10 partial pumps x 8
> 
> 40kg x 10 partial pumps x 8
> 
> Squats felt strong today. No fvcking around, no doubting myself, just in and done! Loved it.
> 
> Leg press.
> 
> 1 set @ 80kg
> 
> 2 sets @ 60kg :
> 
> wide stance x 20
> 
> narrow stance x 20
> 
> Leg extensions.
> 
> 3 plates - up to 20 then failure.
> 
> No abs today as did them yesterday with aaron.
> 
> Gonna weigh in tomorrow and then do the same when I get back from the states... punishment? Yes, but id rather be honest and see what I have to deal with than be in denial lol.


soo you booked New York in the end? good deal> where you staying?


----------



## Queenie

Tommy10 said:


> soo you booked New York in the end? good deal> where you staying?


Oh if only!!! Unfortunately I'm going to Minnesota on business... It's v cold there right now... Snow boots are ready!!


----------



## Tommy10

RXQueenie said:


> Oh if only!!! Unfortunately I'm going to Minnesota on business... It's v cold there right now... Snow boots are ready!!


oh yea! pack everything, thermals the lot ! its freezing......even New Yorks cold..........ive been there in winter its hard to explain just how cold it is,

balaclava should do it :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Tommy10 said:


> oh yea! pack everything, thermals the lot ! its freezing......even New Yorks cold..........ive been there in winter its hard to explain just how cold it is,
> 
> balaclava should do it :lol:


I had to go this time last year and it was minus 23.... This year it's slightly more mild...

... At minus 16  lol


----------



## Tommy10

RXQueenie said:


> I had to go this time last year and it was minus 23.... This year it's slightly more mild...
> 
> ... At minus 16  lol


I remember being in Boston one winter - holy cow !!

had to go buy snow boots- bonus was the seafood was amazing


----------



## Queenie

Tommy10 said:


> I remember being in Boston one winter - holy cow !!
> 
> had to go buy snow boots- bonus was the seafood was amazing


You've been all over the states... I'm v jealous!! Need to book that hol this year... 100%!!


----------



## Tommy10

RXQueenie said:


> You've been all over the states... I'm v jealous!! Need to book that hol this year... 100%!!


i went to school in Florida , got pals all over the US- florida, california and family in manhattan, i had a green card but gave it up,

well if u stay out more than 18months you lose it BIG MISTAKE on my part.


----------



## 25434

Happy weekend Queenie....x to you and IB...


----------



## Queenie

Right well I arrived in Minnesota all safe and sound! Its minus 16 degrees and snowing...  but the whole place is buzzing because they are holding their winter carnival tonight. I went to watch it and it was awesome but sooo damn cold!!!

Ill post up if I train but tbh I think its mostly gonna be cardio this week... we will see!

Have a great weekend u lovely lot


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Right well I arrived in Minnesota all safe and sound! Its minus 16 degrees and snowing...  but the whole place is buzzing because they are holding their winter carnival tonight. I went to watch it and it was awesome but sooo damn cold!!!
> 
> Ill post up if I train but tbh I think its mostly gonna be cardio this week... we will see!
> 
> Have a great weekend u lovely lot


No that is quality,enjoy what ye can,be safe and well xx


----------



## Queenie

Good morning guys and girls!

3 cardio sessions since my last update... managed to locate a GNC store so picked up a few goodies to tide me over. I skipped dinner last night as was too tired to move... gutted that my diet is so rubbish already.

Anyway... view from my Window:



Have a great day x


----------



## Tommy10

RXQueenie said:


> Good morning guys and girls!
> 
> 3 cardio sessions since my last update... managed to locate a GNC store so picked up a few goodies to tide me over. I skipped dinner last night as was too tired to move... gutted that my diet is so rubbish already.
> 
> Anyway... view from my Window:
> 
> View attachment 109874
> 
> 
> Have a great day x


why not have a mini diet break? then you wont have the food guilts

the food is so good in the states- love the Delis !


----------



## Queenie

Tommy10 said:


> why not have a mini diet break? then you wont have the food guilts
> 
> the food is so good in the states- love the Delis !


Because I had a break over xmas and I hate my body as it is... I don't want to add fuel to that hate.

I haven't seen a deli here yet!


----------



## flinty90

Dont be weak queenster stick to good stuff to eat you know what ya need to do !! X


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> Dont be weak queenster stick to good stuff to eat you know what ya need to do !! X


Eh? Im not being weak. The fact im kicking my own a$$ shows that!!


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Eh? Im not being weak. The fact im kicking my own a$$ shows that!!


gutted that my diet is so rubbish already.

Sorry i was presuming you were bieng weak X


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> gutted that my diet is so rubbish already.
> 
> Sorry i was presuming you were bieng weak X


Because I skipped a meal due to tiredness....


----------



## Dagman72

flinty90 said:


> gutted that my diet is so rubbish already.
> 
> Sorry i was presuming you were bieng weak X


tough one this lady, total respect on the diet.


----------



## Queenie

Dagman72 said:


> tough one this lady, total respect on the diet.


Thank u dags


----------



## zack amin

RXQueenie said:


> Thank u dags


take some more pictures if you can, always wanted to visit the states, would be nice to see!


----------



## Queenie

zack amin said:


> take some more pictures if you can, always wanted to visit the states, would be nice to see!


Hmm minnesota is not the best place to see America lol... but I'll take some of the mississppi river or something tomorrow


----------



## Queenie

I MANAGED A BACK WORKOUT!!!

It wasnt ideal but:

One arm DB rows mega set x 3

Lat pulldowns mega superset with bent over DB rows.

Finished with 20 mins running on the treadmill.


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Because I skipped a meal due to tiredness....


*MEH !!*


----------



## Queenie

zack amin said:


> take some more pictures if you can, always wanted to visit the states, would be nice to see!




Theres really not much to see... its snowy and cold and thats my walk to work lol


----------



## zack amin

RXQueenie said:


> View attachment 109985
> View attachment 109986
> View attachment 109987
> View attachment 109988
> 
> 
> Theres really not much to see... its snowy and cold and thats my walk to work lol


Wow, your so lucky, what work are you doing out there? If you don't mind me asking


----------



## 25434

Hey Queenie...you just take care out there and well done on getting a back workout in..xxxx


----------



## Queenie

zack amin said:


> Wow, your so lucky, what work are you doing out there? If you don't mind me asking


I got a promotion so im doing tech support now


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> Hey Queenie...you just take care out there and well done on getting a back workout in..xxxx


Thanks flubs! Did chest yesterday too!

~~~~~~~~

Incline DB press x 3

Cable x overs (did not feel right at all!) X 3

DB flyes.

This is the gym!!


----------



## flinty90

least your still doing queens. keep on it as hard as you can x


----------



## zack amin

:lol:



RXQueenie said:


> I got a promotion so im doing tech support now


ah thats wicked, congrats, wonder how IB is holding up without you, crying in a corner im presuming:whistling:


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> least your still doing queens. keep on it as hard as you can x


Thanks flinty


----------



## Queenie

zack amin said:


> :lol:
> 
> ah thats wicked, congrats, wonder how IB is holding up without you, crying in a corner im presuming:whistling:


Hes doing just fine lol. And thanks im pleased


----------



## biglbs

Good lass,keep it coming,well done on promotion too,what does it envolve doing though?


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Good lass,keep it coming,well done on promotion too,what does it envolve doing though?


Thanks big guy. Its much the same as what I did years ago... though this is less about hardware and more about software and online support to our clients.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

zack amin said:


> :lol:
> 
> ah thats wicked, congrats, wonder how IB is holding up without you, crying in a corner im presuming:whistling:


I knew I should of closed the curtains!!

Lol.

Not on clomid now so no water works, if I was on pct fck, I'd be finding a bridge to launch myself off or watching back to back reruns of dawsons creek


----------



## zack amin

Incredible Bulk said:


> I knew I should of closed the curtains!!
> 
> Lol.
> 
> Not on clomid now so no water works, if I was on pct fck, I'd be finding a bridge to launch myself off or watching back to back reruns of dawsons creek







just cause its catchy lol, clomid makes me angry, strange cause im usually calm even on gear, but clomid im mad all the time, dont worry bro shell be back soon, just bare in there lol


----------



## Queenie

Look where I went!! The Press Gym in Shoreview, Minnesota.



@Incredible Bulk is jealous lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

No I'm fcking fuming I didn't get to play there!!   x


----------



## Northern Lass

That gym looks awesome!!


----------



## Queenie

YummyMummy said:


> That gym looks awesome!!


Oh honestly it was amazing x


----------



## Queenie

Quick update for those that are interested.

I arrived back last friday, had a lovely weekend carbing up as advised by aaron to get things up and running again. Started back on my normal gym routine on monday and have worked out all week but not really wanted to update as ive really just been going through the motions. Was meant to train with aaron on thursday but that didn't happen which was a shame.

I went to weigh myself this morning, but my frickin scales are broken so im a bit worried that I have no scale weight to measure by. I 'feel' leaner... but then who wouldn't after a week in the states lol?! So I guess ill carry on with this week and invest in some scales and have a weigh-in next week instead.

In real need of some focus and guidance as I feel ive lost my way a bit. Like i dont know whether to change training and diet or not as I dont feel its working this way? Or whether to stick at it and reassess at the end of the 'prep'?

The guys at the gym as always are being awesome and telling me im making progress but I can't see any real changes. Other peoples progress is always so much clearer than mine x


----------



## constantbulk

RXQueenie said:


> Look where I went!! The Press Gym in Shoreview, Minnesota.
> 
> View attachment 110160
> View attachment 110161
> View attachment 110162
> View attachment 110163
> View attachment 110164
> 
> 
> @Incredible Bulk is jealous lol


im jealous as well

looks superb


----------



## Queenie

Busy week this week!

Cardio intensity upped!! Including running and hill sprints  really enjoying it.

Monday - Back

Wide grip pulldowns

Cable rows

Iso underhand grip pulldowns

Bent over rows

Tuesday - chest/tris

pec deck

Incline DB presses

Cable x overs SS with tri pushdowns

Skull crushers

CGBP

Wednesday - Hammies/calves

SLDL

Hammy curls

Calf presses

Seated calf raises

This week ive slowed my movements right down. Everything is controlled and im really thinking about what muscle im using for each rep. Nice pauses or squeezes where appropriate... feels great


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Look where I went!! The Press Gym in Shoreview, Minnesota.
> 
> View attachment 110160
> View attachment 110161
> View attachment 110162
> View attachment 110163
> View attachment 110164
> 
> 
> @Incredible Bulk is jealous lol


Love the rack of dumbells,is it like big guys all the way to small women?pmsl


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Love the rack of dumbells,is it like big guys all the way to small women?pmsl


So true!! Lol


----------



## Queenie

Thursday - shoulders!

Rear delt flyes SS with facepulls

Lateral raise mega sets

Front raises (H style around the world things!)

Ta for reading


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Thursday - shoulders!
> 
> Rear delt flyes SS with facepulls
> 
> Lateral raise mega sets
> 
> Front raises (H style around the world things!)
> 
> like these?
> 
> Ta for reading


----------



## Queenie

@biglbs no way that's just too much for me


----------



## Queenie

Errr...

Friday - Quads.

Squats lovely squats!

Leg press - high reps with wide and narrow stances.

Leg extensions to failure.

Monday - Back.

Wide grip pull downs.

BOR's.

Cable rows SS with shrugs.

Lots and lots going on. All v exciting and going to try and keep this journal going as much as poss 

Aw and sadly no bodypower for me this year!! For good reason... im a little bit gutted but there's always next year x


----------



## biglbs




----------



## Queenie

@biglbs I think... let me check... yup thats the first piece of music thats been posted in my journal EVER!! lol


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> @biglbs I think... let me check... yup thats the first piece of music thats been posted in my journal EVER!! lol


So..........what is happening?


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> So..........what is happening?


Life is happening Tom! I feel like im moving at 100 mph... only things are actually getting done which is all new to me 

Its all v positive


----------



## PHMG

RXQueenie said:


> Life is happening Tom!* I feel like im moving at 100 mph*... only things are actually getting done which is all new to me
> 
> Its all v positive


Yeah me too.....but thats the ephedrine 3x a day :lol:


----------



## Queenie

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Yeah me too.....but thats the ephedrine 3x a day :lol:


3 x a day?! Dont they suppress your appetite?


----------



## PHMG

RXQueenie said:


> 3 x a day?! Dont they suppress your appetite?


exactly!!!! Im dieting remember. Plus certain...cough, supplements make you feel low on energy. This counteracts that and the hunger so you can smash gym and cardio.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Exciting times Q!! Hold on for the ride and don't forget to screeeeeeam!

Or grumble 



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Yeah me too.....but thats the ephedrine 3x a day :lol:


You must be shaking like a fat woman who's discovered a vibro plate in the gym lol.


----------



## PHMG

Incredible Bulk said:


> Exciting times Q!! Hold on for the ride and don't forget to screeeeeeam!
> 
> Or grumble
> 
> You must be shaking like a fat woman who's discovered a vibro plate in the gym lol.


haha, no mate :lol:

i keep the dose low enough to not directly feel its there, but enough for it to do its job. I think if you are taking these things to get high....you not really doing it right lol.


----------



## Queenie

I'm having a proud moment...

The pics I took while I was at The Press Gym in Minnesota (a few pages back) have now been added to their website in a slide show!

http://thepressgym.com/about-us/

All of the proud faces lol.


----------



## 25434

Ullo missis...you know what? you deserve good things...and you should enjoy them and know that you do deserve them...seriously....and I can't fooking find you on that site...where is it excatly cos you know that on the numpty level I'm still scraping off the bottom step...clues please.....x


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> Ullo missis...you know what? you deserve good things...and you should enjoy them and know that you do deserve them...seriously....and I can't fooking find you on that site...where is it excatly cos you know that on the numpty level I'm still scraping off the bottom step...clues please.....x


Aw flubs. I took pics of the gym itself  im not on it. If u click the link, the slide show are the pics I took x


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> Aw [Redacted]. I took pics of the gym itself  im not on it. If u click the link, the slide show are the pics I took x


oooop! sorry...durrrp durrrp...lol......I did look at the pics but i thought your shiny mug would be showing up somewhere...hahahaha...lol.....and double durrrrp...


----------



## Queenie

Tuesday - chest & tris

Pec deck

Incline db press

cable x overs SS with cgbp

Tricep pushdowns

Skull crushers

Wednesday - Hammies, calves and abs

Hammy curls

Sldl

Calf presses

Calf raises

Incline crunches

Rope crunches

Planks

Lovely session  food has been fab! A good few days and long may it continue


----------



## Queenie

Cheeky weigh-in today as I haven't weighed-in for weeks due to broken scales!!

I was around 72.5kg on 3rd feb.

Im now 71.2kg (bare in mind I went to the states and ate during that timescale lol)

Its a slow loss but its headed in the right direction!


----------



## constantbulk

Nice 1 on losing the weight, i think I'm going to struggle when I cut at end of march


----------



## Queenie

constantbulk said:


> Nice 1 on losing the weight, i think I'm going to struggle when I cut at end of march


Thank u 

You won't struggle. Once you're in the right mindset you'll be fine  and the changes u will see in the mirror will spur u on.


----------



## constantbulk

Hope so just got to Get my head in gear lol


----------



## Dagman72

RXQueenie said:


> Cheeky weigh-in today as I haven't weighed-in for weeks due to broken scales!!
> 
> I was around 72.5kg on 3rd feb.
> 
> Im now 71.2kg (bare in mind I went to the states and ate during that timescale lol)
> 
> Its a slow loss but its headed in the right direction!


Going in the right direction and that is all that matters, stay strong and focussed and results will continue.


----------



## Queenie

Dagman72 said:


> Going in the right direction and that is all that matters, stay strong and focussed and results will continue.


Thanks dags  its a tough and long ol' game this one!


----------



## biglbs

Claire,i am pleased you are still happy and losing weight the best way,,,,,,,,s l o w l y,it stays of better Imo


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Claire,i am pleased you are still happy and losing weight the best way,,,,,,,,s l o w l y,it stays of better Imo


Im hoping so tom  im just pleased that I haven't put any on!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I'm really glad the scales reflected how I think you look, ok, I am biased with my "lovers eyes" as someone in the gym called it but I knew you had made small in roads in weight loss. 

Keep it up, as always, proud of you babe. X


----------



## Queenie

Ok so last night i tried something different. Something that i'd been planning on trying for a while...

CROSSFIT!

so here's what i did:

"Whitten" (bronze workout - as i'm a beginner)

10 x KB swings

10 x Box jumps

400m Run

10 x Burpees

10 x Wall balls

REPEAT X 5!!!!

considering this was my first time (and i'm a competitive so and so)... there were 3 of us doing bronze, and i got the fastest time out of all 3  i was so bloody proud of myself just for getting through it! no rests... just breathed my way through it and concentrated on my form (to take the mind off the pain!)

this was so far from 'boring cardio' and i would 100% love to include crossfit into my routine as i totally believe it has a place with me.

however... it does mean that i missed shoulders yesterday and therefore today will be a grueling quads and shoulders session!! 

wish me luck people!


----------



## Davey666

Never mind repeating 5 times, I would of colapsed after doing it once :lol:

Good going..


----------



## Queenie

Davey666 said:


> Never mind repeating 5 times, I would of colapsed after doing it once :lol:
> 
> Good going..


Thank you 

I really, really think u have to be a certain type of person to do crossfit. it's just so mentally and physically challenging... and there's no stopping, you just have to carry on and breathe through it. it really is mental. BUT, i do think everyone should give it a go. i thought after doing the first set, i'd DIE... but i got through all 5 somehow??!! go figure lol.


----------



## Davey666

RXQueenie said:


> Thank you
> 
> I really, really think u have to be a certain type of person to do crossfit. it's just so mentally and physically challenging... and there's no stopping, you just have to carry on and breathe through it. it really is mental. BUT, i do think everyone should give it a go. i thought after doing the first set, i'd DIE... but i got through all 5 somehow??!! go figure lol.


What does help, is the fact your a competitive person, and dont like to lose 

Thanks for reps, I have been subbed for a while for the reading :thumbup1:

I have not posted before because I am shy :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Yes, that's why monopoly is never played with at Xmas for a few reasons.

Queenie hates losing

Queenie hates Xmas

Queenie hates monopoly

Lol  .


----------



## Queenie

Davey666 said:


> What does help, is the fact your a competitive person, and dont like to lose
> 
> Thanks for reps, I have been subbed for a while for the reading :thumbup1:
> 
> I have not posted before because I am shy :lol:


Haha too true  now post more often! No room for shyness in here


----------



## Queenie

Incredible Bulk said:


> Yes, that's why monopoly is never played with at Xmas for a few reasons.
> 
> Queenie hates losing
> 
> Queenie hates Xmas
> 
> Queenie hates monopoly
> 
> Lol  .


100% correct including the pic lol x


----------



## JANIKvonD

looks like things are going well in here mate :thumbup1: Xovers SS with cgbp sounds nice.....gonna slip these in me thinks


----------



## Queenie

JANIKvonD said:


> looks like things are going well in here mate :thumbup1: Xovers SS with cgbp sounds nice.....gonna slip these in me thinks


Thanks yes things seem to be going good for now - im v pleased 

Give them a go and let me know what u think!


----------



## Queenie

Friday - quads!

Squats  - full and pumps

Leg press - two stances - high reps @ 80kg

Leg extensions to failure

Could not even focus to do shoulders! How bad is that?! Crossfit has really thrown me out routine-wise.

Oh well there's always tomorrow 

Have a good one peeps! Im off to Birmingham to see my best mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Slacker


----------



## Queenie

Incredible Bulk said:


> Slacker


Yeah right!!!!


----------



## flinty90

evening clairybell, have a reat weekend chick x


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> evening clairybell, have a reat weekend chick x


Thank u! And thanks for stopping in too  when u down south next then?


----------



## Milky

Cant believe how slim you look in your avi you know, very very impressed...


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Thank u! And thanks for stopping in too  when u down south next then?


dont know yet chick supposed to be sometime this month but when we get down there we will be down for a while !!! :crying:


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> dont know yet chick supposed to be sometime this month but when we get down there we will be down for a while !!! :crying:


No crying - its not convenient but its only temporary and im sure you've been posted to much worse places. Chin up lad


----------



## Davey666

Have a good day with your mate and enjoy your weekend :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie

Davey666 said:


> Have a good day with your mate and enjoy your weekend :thumbup1:


Thanks dave


----------



## Queenie

OK so i didn't do any cardio over the weekend... so bad!

And now i've come down with the most god awful cold and flu sh!te. urgh.

But i still got up for cardio and trained back yesterday albeit with light weights and v high reps (so high i didn't even bother counting, i just did it until it hurt and more)

Wide grip pulldowns.

Cable rows.

BOR's (actually these were low reps)

One-arm DB rows.

Going to attempt chest and tri's later...


----------



## Davey666

RXQueenie said:


> OK so i didn't do any cardio over the weekend... so bad!
> 
> And now i've come down with the most god awful cold and flu sh!te. urgh.
> 
> But i still got up for cardio and trained back yesterday albeit with light weights and v high reps (so high i didn't even bother counting, i just did it until it hurt and more)
> 
> Wide grip pulldowns.
> 
> Cable rows.
> 
> BOR's (actually these were low reps)
> 
> One-arm DB rows.
> 
> Going to attempt chest and tri's later...


I see the flu aint stopping you queenie :thumb:

Seems a lot of people are getting some sort of bug lately. Hope your feeling 100% soon


----------



## 25434

Hi Claire...sorry to hear you have the cold bug..it's vile isn't it..but just you be careful if you are going to train chest if you have a cold...take it easy okay?....you need to get better so you can putt 100% into your training again so don't run yourself down by training too hard when you're poorly...beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeg hugs missis....  x


----------



## Queenie

Davey666 said:


> I see the flu aint stopping you queenie :thumb:
> 
> Seems a lot of people are getting some sort of bug lately. Hope your feeling 100% soon


no, nothing stops me really. well actually, a broken bone might... i even trained around my back injury when i had it lol. i find it hard to relax. is that bad??



Flubs said:


> Hi Claire...sorry to hear you have the cold bug..it's vile isn't it..but just you be careful if you are going to train chest if you have a cold...take it easy okay?....you need to get better so you can putt 100% into your training again so don't run yourself down by training too hard when you're poorly...beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeg hugs missis....  x


thanks so much ollie  if i really need to rest, i promise u i will. but at the moment, i'm trying the whole 'sweat it out' theory  x


----------



## Davey666

Thats my motto from been young, sweat it out rather sit about feeling worse.


----------



## biglbs

Hope your're feeling a bit better xx


----------



## Queenie

Ok tonight was chest & tri's.

Pec deck.

Incline DB press.

Cable x overs SS with cgbp.

Tricep pushdowns to failure.

Done and now dying. Maybe no AM cardio for me tomorrow oops.


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Hope your're feeling a bit better xx


Thanks big guy


----------



## Queenie

It really PAINS me to do this but... the illness took hold so im not training today 

Because of how my mind works, im already feeling guilty and thinking of ways to make this session up later in the week.

On a more positive note, I officially got accepted into the CrossFit community today. Im now a fully fledged member and believe me I have plans!! Im dead excited 

Roll on tonight with steak and sweeties courtesy of aaron lol.


----------



## Davey666

How you feeling today Claire?

Hopefully a lot better.


----------



## Queenie

Davey666 said:


> How you feeling today Claire?
> 
> Hopefully a lot better.


hey Dave  Thanks for stopping in. I'm feeling a teeeeeeny bit better today, well enough for AM cardio anyway, and i'm planning on doing a workout tonight for sure  yay!! How are u?


----------



## Davey666

RXQueenie said:


> hey Dave  Thanks for stopping in. I'm feeling a teeeeeeny bit better today, well enough for AM cardio anyway, and i'm planning on doing a workout tonight for sure  yay!! How are u?


That is good to hear.

Im doing good thanks


----------



## 25434

Ullo queenie, how u feeling today? A bit better I hope...weekend is here so you can rest a by more...x


----------



## biglbs

High Q hope all is well on the road to wellness xx


----------



## Davey666

Good morning Claire, whens next crossfit class


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> Ullo queenie, how u feeling today? A bit better I hope...weekend is here so you can rest a by more...x


hey flubs! much better today  feels good to be back to normal i tell u... that really wasnt nice!! x



biglbs said:


> High Q hope all is well on the road to wellness xx


hey big guy - thanks so much for stopping in  all better now... just about to post up my workout from last night. i maybe went a bit crazy but i cant help it... i missed the gym! lol



Davey666 said:


> Good morning Claire, whens next crossfit class


hey dave  i'm booked onto a class on monday - believe me i am counting down the days! i'm so, so excited


----------



## Queenie

Thursday - Shoulders, Bi's & Abs...

Rear delt raises

Facepulls

lateral raises to death!

seated DB curls

FST-7 barbell curls

incline crunches

rope crunches

dragon flags

Done! felt great being back, even though i only missed one day!! 

CrossFit on Monday - IAMSOEXCITEDICANHARDLYCONTAINMYSELF


----------



## Davey666

I have a sign for you to put in your sig Claire


----------



## Queenie

Davey666 said:


> I have a sign for you to put in your sig Claire
> 
> View attachment 113200


Dave I really like that!  thank u so much!!


----------



## 25434

i'd really like to hear how it goes on Monday...would join you but I have a 1:1 booked for Monday....following week though...hummmmmm.....hee hee...good to see you are feeling a bit better today...good...


----------



## Queenie

Friday - Hammies & calves

Hammy curls. Slow & controlled. Pyramid set.

Sldl.

Calf presses.

Seated calf raises. High reps.

Done! Quickie session. now to chill out for the whoooole weekend.... a little bit gutted im not going to strength-tec tomorrow to see the strongman comp but there'll be more opportunities this year 

Have a great one people!


----------



## Queenie

Woke up at 05:30 this morning so made room for one hours worth of cardio! Nice start to the day. Weigh-in was not so good but ive been ill and eating pic n mix so to be expected!

"Dont get upset about the results u dont have, from the effort u never put in"


----------



## Queenie

Well due to the ****ing snow, yesterday was a total write-off! No crossfit made for a grumpy queenie!!!! Definitely going on Thursday - the ****ting weather can do one.

Breathe....

Today - back & bi's

Wide grip pulldowns.

Bent over barbell rows.

Cable rows.

Underhand grip iso pulldowns.

Seated DB curls.

Barbell curls.

Hammer curls.


----------



## Queenie

Wednesday - hammies & tri's...

Sldl.

Skull crushers.

Hammy curls to death.

Fst-7 tri pushdowns.

Was going to say short and sweet but it wasn't


----------



## Queenie

Thursday - CROSSFIT!

Took part in the crossfit open games WOD 13.2 which was:

5 overhead presses

10 deadlifts

15 box jumps

As many reps as poss in 10 mins.

I managed 203!!!! Was well pleased with that 

Along with that I did running, sit ups, burpees and lunges etc.

Loved it. Very happy Q.


----------



## flinty90

Hows it going ya big queen X


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> Hows it going ya big queen X


Training going awesome and I started paleo today - feeling positive lol. Great profile pic on fb btw


----------



## Incredible Bulk

New beginnings!! Shame it's in cross... Blurrrr, can't say the whole thing as I feel dirty, but pleased for ya


----------



## Queenie

Friday - quads

Back squats with a little frontie to failure at the end of the set - A weakness in my knees has been identified so spent some time today concentrating on pushing my knees out to stop them wobbling.

Leg press (2 stances, high reps).

Leg extensions.

Knackered now. Tomorrow will be a welcome rest!!


----------



## Davey666

Enjoy your rest queenie...

Whens the next cross training session.


----------



## Queenie

Davey666 said:


> Enjoy your rest queenie...
> 
> Whens the next cross training session.


Monday  not long to wait lol!!


----------



## Davey666

RXQueenie said:


> Monday  not long to wait lol!!


Make sure we get a full run down, and drag Flubs to it. She will enjoy it.


----------



## Queenie

Davey666 said:


> Make sure we get a full run down, and drag Flubs to it. She will enjoy it.


Im trying to. I really think its right up her street. Compound lifts + very high intensity!


----------



## 25434

Hey there...I can get a lift into work so u cld pick me up from there? Do you shower there? Or come straight back....just so I know what to bring...lockers to put your kit in? Errmm...lemme know when u gotta min....cheers...hee hee....I can't do jumping on boxes, I tried it on the step, I'm like an effing rhino...boom...boooom....haha...it ain't gonna be pretty queenie...you better bring sedation...lol


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> Hey there...I can get a lift into work so u cld pick me up from there? Do you shower there? Or come straight back....just so I know what to bring...lockers to put your kit in? Errmm...lemme know when u gotta min....cheers...hee hee....I can't do jumping on boxes, I tried it on the step, I'm like an effing rhino...boom...boooom....haha...it ain't gonna be pretty queenie...you better bring sedation...lol


Yup I can pick u up from work  we need to leave crawley about 6ish just incase we hit traffic. No shower there and no lockers. Just rock up in your gear, dump your bag down and get lifting lol. You never know what workout youll do until u get there... so I couldn't tell u if box jumps will be included lol. Excited!!

Ive spoken to the coaches and youre all booked on  (only 10-12 ppl to a class maximum so u have to book in advance)


----------



## 25434

Holeeeeeeeeeeeeee sheeeeeeeet! I'm so excited and......gulp....gulp.....utterly cackingmy pants! Lemme know where you'll be, I'll be the one wearing trackies and a pink beanie hat and jumping up and down waving like a nutjob......slightly worried now I've been officially booked in...breathe breathe breathe.......lol......gulp.....not worried...nope...not one bit..... :w00t:


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> Holeeeeeeeeeeeeee sheeeeeeeet! I'm so excited and......gulp....gulp.....utterly cackingmy pants! Lemme know where you'll be, I'll be the one wearing trackies and a pink beanie hat and jumping up and down waving like a nutjob......slightly worried now I've been officially booked in...breathe breathe breathe.......lol......gulp.....not worried...nope...not one bit..... :w00t:


Its gonna be fan-bloody-tastic  pm me where u want me to pick u up from!


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> Its gonna be fan-bloody-tastic  pm me where u want me to pick u up from!


I just did and apparently you are not accepting messages from me...lol..

It's okay, I've had worse brush offs....harsh Claire harsh...:laugh: pm me where u want me to be and I'll be there...


----------



## Queenie

Monday - crossfit!!

Consisted of military presses and push presses...

Followed by...

21 thrusters (front squat to overhead)

21 pull ups

15 thrusters

15 pull ups

9 thrusters

6 pull ups.

I got a time of 6:15 which I wasn't very happy with. Grumpy Q.

@Flubs came with me and enjoyed it I think!!!! She was fab at it too  got a faster time than me by almost 50 seconds!!!


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Monday - crossfit!!
> 
> Consisted of military presses and push presses...
> 
> Followed by...
> 
> 21 thrusters (front squat to overhead)
> 
> 21 pull ups
> 
> 15 thrusters
> 
> 15 pull ups
> 
> 9 thrusters
> 
> 6 pull ups.
> 
> I got a time of 6:15 which I wasn't very happy with. Grumpy Q.
> 
> @http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member.php?u=64252" target="_blank">Flubs</a> came with me and enjoyed it I think!!!! She was fab at it too  got a faster time than me by almost 50 seconds!!!


How could she beat you with all that yackety yack going on


----------



## Queenie

Because shes awesome @biglbs


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Because shes awesome @http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member.php?u=65480" target="_blank">biglbs</a>


----------



## Queenie

Tuesday - back & bi's

With zero enthusiasm.

Wide grip pulldowns

Bent over barbell rows

Underhand grip iso pulldowns

Standing db curls

Fst-7 ez-bar curls

Frickin busy week. Photoshoot tomorrow. Tattoo Thursday. Being a social butterfly on Friday!

Keep pushing forward x

Have a great evening guys and girls


----------



## 25434

Hey Claire Queenie....eoooufffff.....my frikkin arms and lats and forearms today are KILLLIIIIIIINNNNNG me.......can barely get me arms lifted....brilliant!

Just to say thanks a bunch for the lift, I am deffo going again once me finances are sorted.....loved it.

Would also like to point out to anyone reading that the pull ups? queenie did them with one band and I had to have another band to help me after the first 21 pull ups cos it was soo hard...so I wasn't THAT good....Queenie did her 3 sets with just one band...i couldn't do that.....now the squat thrusts...oh yeaaaahhhhh.....hehe...great!


----------



## Queenie

Just give me a shout when youre sorted and ill show u what to do as its all online booking  I share the lat and inside arm pain!! Omg lol. Stoopid pull ups. Love the thrusters though!! Need more of those  was really great catching up with u x @Flubs


----------



## Dagman72

when you do fst how much rest do you have in between sets and what rep range do you aim for? Thanks


----------



## Queenie

Dagman72 said:


> when you do fst how much rest do you have in between sets and what rep range do you aim for? Thanks


30 second rest and usually in the higher range so 10 and above


----------



## 25434

Morning Claire...actually today, 2 days later my lats are still killing me..fookin 'ell!! hehe....good job they don't do the whole bod at once or I would be bed bound! lol...have a great day...and cheers...


----------



## Davey666

Hope you both keep doing it, seems you both liked it :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie

Davey666 said:


> Hope you both keep doing it, seems you both liked it :thumbup1:


Im not gonna stop no way!!


----------



## Queenie

Despite being quiet in here... I have actually trained lol.

Wednesday - Shoulders & Hammies

Rear delt flyes SS with facepulls

SLDL

Lateral raises

Hammy curls

Friday - Errrr... I couldn't do quads as planned as i'm doing a monster CrossFit session tomorrow thats going to include 150 wall balls (squats with a medicine ball thrown against a wall) along with some other bits...

so I did some overhead presses, some thrusters and some more facepulls. Actually enjoyed this... hurt my wrists though... will need some wrist supports soon!!

Have a super weekend all


----------



## H10dst

Another new title?? That's got to be the 3rd or 4th?? Hope you are well anyway??


----------



## Queenie

H10dst said:


> Another new title?? That's got to be the 3rd or 4th?? Hope you are well anyway??


Nope. Its the only title change. The others were separate journals for different goals lol. Keep up! 

How are ya?


----------



## H10dst

RXQueenie said:


> Nope. Its the only title change. The others were separate journals for different goals lol. Keep up!
> 
> How are ya?


Haha soz thought it was same one!!! I'm a bit slow you know 

I'm alright thank you, started doing cardio sessions on Fridays now! Fancied trying to get some abs this year so will see what happens there. Back to sl 5x5 for the other sessions which I love.

See you've started cross fit? What's that all about?


----------



## BigTrev

Wow looking amazing,,,very good looking nice figured gal


----------



## Queenie

H10dst said:


> Haha soz thought it was same one!!! I'm a bit slow you know
> 
> I'm alright thank you, started doing cardio sessions on Fridays now! Fancied trying to get some abs this year so will see what happens there. Back to sl 5x5 for the other sessions which I love.
> 
> See you've started cross fit? What's that all about?


Hey! Cardio?! Thats great! Well done 

CrossFit is basically a strength and conditioning program that incorporates Olympic lifting, powerlifting, gymnastics, plyometrics, medicine ball training, kettle bell training and loads of other stuff at high intensity.


----------



## Queenie

BigTrev said:


> Wow looking amazing,,,very good looking nice figured gal


Thanks trev  really appreciate that


----------



## H10dst

RXQueenie said:


> Hey! Cardio?! Thats great! Well done
> 
> CrossFit is basically a strength and conditioning program that incorporates Olympic lifting, powerlifting, gymnastics, plyometrics, medicine ball training, kettle bell training and loads of other stuff at high intensity.


Yeah cardio and I actually don't mind it!! Cross fit sounds apart from the high intensity bit!!!! Oh and the gymnastics bit cause I'm not flexible or nimble at all


----------



## Queenie

H10dst said:


> Yeah cardio and I actually don't mind it!! Cross fit sounds apart from the high intensity bit!!!! Oh and the gymnastics bit cause I'm not flexible or nimble at all


Yeah me either. They have ways to sort u out though 

Aw glad all is going well for u I really am!


----------



## H10dst

RXQueenie said:


> Yeah me either. They have ways to sort u out though
> 
> Aw glad all is going well for u I really am!


Fanks mate!!! You take care and keep looking after yourself and I'll pop in here in another 6months!!! I've got my own journal to keep now you know, well i say journal think there's only me and Keeks who have posted in it!! Plus I'm crap at updating it 

Take care


----------



## Queenie

H10dst said:


> Fanks mate!!! You take care and keep looking after yourself and I'll pop in here in another 6months!!! I've got my own journal to keep now you know, well i say journal think there's only me and Keeks who have posted in it!! Plus I'm crap at updating it
> 
> Take care


Ill have a look for it  and thank u!


----------



## Queenie

Well... im pleased to report a positive weigh-in this week. Ive dropped 1.5lb. Made a decision that I really need to get my bodyfat% done because actual weight is up and down ALL the time... and unsurprisingly it affects my moods! Bf% will give a truer picture.

Now just need to persuade @ah24 to come at me with his calipers as hes the only local PT I know that has some 

Just off to CrossFit now! Eeeeeexcited!


----------



## 25434

Hey Claire, hope all goes well at cross fit today and BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEG and fantastic well done on the weight loss....fab! :thumb:


----------



## Queenie

Awesome session today. Flipping fab it was.

For our focus we learnt how to do proper olympic cleans. First with a medicine ball and then with the bar. Was doing these with 30kg in the end. Such a huge movement but feels amazing when u get it right.

Then did a 500m row, 40 air squats, 30 sit ups, 20 press ups and 10 pull ups. Got a time of 6:03 which was in the intermediate level... I will absolutely improve on that 

Tired now and time to EAT!!!! X


----------



## Sweat

RXQueenie said:


> Well... im pleased to report a positive weigh-in this week. Ive dropped 1.5lb. Made a decision that I really need to get my bodyfat% done because actual weight is up and down ALL the time... and unsurprisingly it affects my moods! Bf% will give a truer picture.
> 
> Now just need to persuade @ah24 to come at me with his calipers as hes the only local PT I know that has some
> 
> Just off to CrossFit now! Eeeeeexcited!


I always get the missus to measure my BF, not sure she is very good at doing it to be fair, but my theory is as long as it is same person doing it each time you can get a gauge of the shifts in BF% if not the absolute %.

I've been looking at going to BCOM in london to get mine tested properly on there Bodypod but think will wait till end of April. It is about £40 I think. Useful as a one off to then know how far out caliper measurements are.

Anyway, hope all is well and big congrats on the weight loss this week!


----------



## Queenie

Sweat said:


> I always get the missus to measure my BF, not sure she is very good at doing it to be fair, but my theory is as long as it is same person doing it each time you can get a gauge of the shifts in BF% if not the absolute %.
> 
> I've been looking at going to BCOM in london to get mine tested properly on there Bodypod but think will wait till end of April. It is about £40 I think. Useful as a one off to then know how far out caliper measurements are.
> 
> Anyway, hope all is well and big congrats on the weight loss this week!


That sounds a pretty reasonable price tbh! Definitely gotta get it done... just for reassurance really.

And hey at least she tries lol.


----------



## Sweat

RXQueenie said:


> That sounds a pretty reasonable price tbh! Definitely gotta get it done... just for reassurance really.
> 
> And hey at least she tries lol.


I sent them an email on Friday, will let you know price when they confirm it but think Ausbuilt used the same place and he said it was around that.

Waiting till I get leaner before I make the trip to London, then I can do two birds with one stone and go shopping for new clothes at same time...


----------



## Queenie

Sweat said:


> I sent them an email on Friday, will let you know price when they confirm it but think Ausbuilt used the same place and he said it was around that.
> 
> Waiting till I get leaner before I make the trip to London, then I can do two birds with one stone and go shopping for new clothes at same time...


I like the sound of that plan  definitely let me know x


----------



## jake87

where the pics at?!


----------



## Queenie

jake87 said:


> where the pics at?!


Ha! Haven't taken any as not feeling very body confident right now.


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Ha! Haven't taken any as not feeling very body confident right now.


You changed journal name!

I thought it said oily dabler! :tongue:


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> You changed journal name!
> 
> I thought it said oily dabler! :tongue:


Ha! Well... no lets not go there


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Ha! Well... no lets not go there


I did this weekend !

Glad i did too........pmsl


----------



## Queenie

Holy moly...

Ok monday - crossfit!!!!

We did some squat tech.

Then:

As many rounds in 15 mins of...

5 pull ups

10 press ups

15 air squats

I did 10 rounds. I also go 'no repped' on my last pull up so had to do it again!!!

Haaaaanging... lol. Loved it though x


----------



## 25434

Someone's gonna be an achie gal tomorra....haha...


----------



## Fatboy80

Best journal name so far!


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> Someone's gonna be an achie gal tomorra....haha...


The lats of doom lol


----------



## Queenie

Fatboy80 said:


> Best journal name so far!


Do I win a prize??


----------



## LeBigMac

RXQueenie said:


> Holy moly...
> 
> Ok monday - crossfit!!!!
> 
> We did some squat tech.
> 
> Then:
> 
> As many rounds in 15 mins of...
> 
> 5 pull ups
> 
> 10 press ups
> 
> 15 air squats
> 
> I did 10 rounds. I also go 'no repped' on my last pull up so had to do it again!!!
> 
> Haaaaanging... lol. Loved it though x


Funny I did the same work out yesterday to finish off a session of cleans. Only difference was every press up the chest had to touch the floor and hands/feet need to be lifted. Hurt like hell today. Traps from cleans and last from all those pull ups..

Really enjoying getting back into cross fit. What box do you train at?


----------



## Queenie

@LeBigMac we had to do those press ups too! Elbows back not to the side also. Killers! Cant tell u how much I love it though!

I go to reebok crossfit connect in hove


----------



## Fatboy80

RXQueenie said:


> Do I win a prize??


Yes, you can have the kilo of liquid egg whites that burst in transit on my last order from musclefood!!! #messy


----------



## LeBigMac

Hove actually!

That's my home town. Really miss it!


----------



## Queenie

LeBigMac said:


> Hove actually!
> 
> That's my home town. Really miss it!


No way! Small world. I love it down there. Would move there if I could. Do u think you'll end up back there?


----------



## Queenie

Fatboy80 said:


> Yes, you can have the kilo of liquid egg whites that burst in transit on my last order from musclefood!!! #messy


Mmmm great lol


----------



## Fatboy80

LeBigMac said:


> Hove actually!


Wasn't Hugh Grant in that?!


----------



## 25434

Fatboy80 said:


> Wasn't Hugh Grant in that?!


lol! go me..Claire, I actually got that one...it's a miracle..a miracle I tell theee.....and yes...a prize for achey lats...I'm with you on that one...mine took about a week to recover from last monday...haha....


----------



## Fatboy80

Flubs said:


> lol! go me..Claire, I actually got that one...it's a miracle..a miracle I tell theee.....and yes...a prize for achey lats...I'm with you on that one...mine took about a week to recover from last monday...haha....


Woot!

high five!!


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> lol! go me..Claire, I actually got that one...it's a miracle..a miracle I tell theee.....and yes...a prize for achey lats...I'm with you on that one...mine took about a week to recover from last monday...haha....


I was meant to be training back today... may need a rethink on that....


----------



## LeBigMac

RXQueenie said:


> No way! Small world. I love it down there. Would move there if I could. Do u think you'll end up back there?


All my family still live in Brighton and Hove. So hope to move back. It's Brighton or Oz!


----------



## Queenie

Tuesday - hammies and calves

Hammy curls

Calf presses

Sldl

Seated calf raises

Short and sweet! Couldn't do back because my lats are fried from yesterday's pull ups!!!


----------



## ditz

Found it - in!

Will have a read through later while I should be working :lol:


----------



## Queenie

ditz said:


> Found it - in!
> 
> Will have a read through later while I should be working :lol:


welcome!

best time to do it IMO   enjoy!


----------



## biglbs

Is your oily training working?


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Is your oily training working?


it certainly is!! loving every second... and about to embark on something very exciting too. watch this space  x


----------



## biglbs




----------



## Queenie

Wednesday - shoulders... sort of.

Thrusters. 25kg. Just because I could.

Lateral raises.

Rear delt flyes

Facepulls.

Had a little bit of a brainwave with regards to training around crossfit. Im getting some help with bringing it to life. I am the architect and he is the engineer... he said. Its gonna be complex but awesome and I can't wait


----------



## Sweat

Morning Queenie!

How you doing? What training if any is happening today?

Looking forward to hearing about your above mentioned "brainwave"!


----------



## Queenie

Sweat said:


> Morning Queenie!
> 
> How you doing? What training if any is happening today?
> 
> Looking forward to hearing about your above mentioned "brainwave"!


Hey sweat 

Im very well thank u. Today is a crossfit day... not only that but its a crossfit open games day. Wod 13.4 got released at about 1am.... so I know what im doing already! One of the movements, I haven't done before.... so that's going to be funny as hell  x


----------



## Queenie

Thursday - CROSSFIT!!!

Did wod 13.4 today for the crossfit games.

Consisted of:

7 min amrap - clean & jerk, toes to bar (I tried but not got the skill to do these yet, so did knee raises)

You do 3 of each, then 6, 9, 12 etc.

I got 62.

Finished off with trying to master double unders!

Now sat trying to source some inov-8 230's...


----------



## H10dst

RXQueenie said:


> Thursday - CROSSFIT!!!
> 
> Did wod 13.4 today for the crossfit games.
> 
> Consisted of:
> 
> 7 min amrap - clean & jerk, toes to bar (I tried but not got the skill to do these yet, so did knee raises)
> 
> You do 3 of each, then 6, 9, 12 etc.
> 
> I got 62.
> 
> Finished of with trying to master double unders!
> 
> Now sat trying to source some inov-8 230's...


Sounds good but I understand none of it?? Glad your enjoying it though


----------



## Sweat

RXQueenie said:


> Hey sweat
> 
> Im very well thank u. Today is a crossfit day... not only that but its a crossfit open games day. Wod 13.4 got released at about 1am.... so I know what im doing already! One of the movements, I haven't done before.... so that's going to be funny as hell  x


Hey hey, happy good friday to ya!

The workout above sounds fun and must need to be flexible if I understanding it right.

That bodyfat composition place is £40, they confirmed earlier this week. Open Mon-Thur 10-4 or so. Book by appointment.

Hope you've recovered from yesterdays session and enjoy the bank holiday weekend.


----------



## Queenie

Saturday - quads.

Squats! 8 x 3 high reps at crossfit means low reps outside of it 

Leg press 8 x 3

Leg extensions. High reps just because.

The diet is biting hard now for the lads that are competing in... 4-5 weeks i believe, so had a little chat with them in the hope that I might raise their spirits a bit... but more likely im just annoying lol.

Have a fab easter weekend peeps x


----------



## ditz

All seems to be going well in here 

The Easter biscuits pic on fb had me dribbling btw :lol:

Have a good one x


----------



## onthebuild

Just seen this, subbed! Have a good easter weekend!


----------



## Queenie

ditz said:


> All seems to be going well in here
> 
> The Easter biscuits pic on fb had me dribbling btw :lol:
> 
> Have a good one x


Hahaha! I didn't eat them  glad u liked the look of them lol


----------



## Queenie

onthebuild said:


> Just seen this, subbed! Have a good easter weekend!


Hey  welcome! And thanks, u too


----------



## Queenie

Monday... crossfit box is closed so will be doing that tomorrow.... so today I did some back stuff!

Wide grip pulldowns.

Cable rows.

Underhand grip iso pulldowns.

Bent over barbell rows.

Back is pooped now! Gym was so packed! A lot of guys are 3 and a bit weeks out so a lot of nice physiques plus moaning going on  bless them!

Have a great evening guys x


----------



## biglbs

Hope you had a great break babe..


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Hope you had a great break babe..


Aw thanks tom. I dont really 'break' though... although maybe I ate some **** yesterday that I shouldn't have  how was yours?? X


----------



## onthebuild

What gym are you at queenie?


----------



## Queenie

onthebuild said:


> What gym are you at queenie?


Forest gym. The place of legends  and my crossfit place is down in hove x


----------



## biglbs

Cold ,but great fun as on our site there was loads of kids stuff egg hunt etc and friends a plenty,i ate and drunk too much too,so all good


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Cold ,but great fun as on our site there was loads of kids stuff egg hunt etc and friends a plenty,i ate and drunk too much too,so all good


Sounds ideal to me! Now time to get back on it x


----------



## biglbs

Got a three week zaap on gear now,fed up waiting for tests and bloods to normalise etc....


----------



## Sweat

RXQueenie said:


> Monday... crossfit box is closed so will be doing that tomorrow.... so today I did some back stuff!
> 
> Wide grip pulldowns.
> 
> Cable rows.
> 
> Underhand grip iso pulldowns.
> 
> Bent over barbell rows.
> 
> Back is pooped now! Gym was so packed! A lot of guys are 3 and a bit weeks out so a lot of nice physiques plus moaning going on  bless them!
> 
> Have a great evening guys x


Nice little sesh! Is your lats looking mahoosive?! 

Have a good evening too!


----------



## Queenie

Sweat said:


> Nice little sesh! Is your lats looking mahoosive?!
> 
> Have a good evening too!


I have baby lats... or non existent ones lol


----------



## onthebuild

RXQueenie said:


> I have baby lats... or non existent ones lol


Join the club :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Tuesday - barbell club!

Overhead squats.

Paused front squats.

Strict presses.

My poor body.... lol.

Home, ate, now bed!! X


----------



## onthebuild

RXQueenie said:


> Tuesday - barbell club!
> 
> Overhead squats.
> 
> Paused front squats.
> 
> Strict presses.
> 
> My poor body.... lol.
> 
> Home, ate, now bed!! X


How many cals do you have a day out of interest?

What's average for female bodybuilder like?


----------



## Queenie

onthebuild said:


> How many cals do you have a day out of interest?
> 
> What's average for female bodybuilder like?


Prob about 1500.

Average cals for a female bb? Probably 3000? No idea. Ive never asked one x


----------



## Queenie

The inov8's are here...

In hulk green! Wooo. Cant wait to try these bad boys out tonight!!


----------



## infernal0988

IDK why but for some reason a song popped into my head when i seen your pictures in a good way , yummy yummy yummy i got love in my tummy lol :laugh:


----------



## Queenie

infernal0988 said:


> IDK why but for some reason a song popped into my head when i seen your pictures in a good way , yummy yummy yummy i got love in my tummy lol :laugh:


Really? I thought 'Fat Bottomed Girls' would be more appropriate!


----------



## infernal0988

RXQueenie said:


> Really? I thought 'Fat Bottomed Girls' would be more appropriate!


No madam you have got a great booooteeeeeeyyyy  and a stomach any woman would die for. And thats serious compliments not kissing ars :thumb:


----------



## Queenie

OK... Wednesday was CrossFit...

MORE Overhead Squats (these will be the death of me!!) 5x3

And to finish off...

30 reps of each - then 20 reps - then 10 reps:

wall balls

box jumps (18 inches)

burpees

lunges.

no rest. no crying. just sweating and swearing.

but i flipping well got through it and my new shoes were awesome!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> OK... Wednesday was CrossFit...
> 
> MORE Overhead Squats (these will be the death of me!!) 5x3
> 
> And to finish off...
> 
> 30 reps of each - then 20 reps - then 10 reps:
> 
> wall balls
> 
> box jumps (18 inches)
> 
> burpees
> 
> lunges.
> 
> no rest. no crying. just sweating and swearing.
> 
> but i flipping well got through it and my new shoes were awesome!


Still loving the crossfit?

Overhead squats are brutally tough do them as part of warmup for mobility, do you do them weighted?


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Still loving the crossfit?
> 
> Overhead squats are brutally tough do them as part of warmup for mobility, do you do them weighted?


Oh yes, still loving it. Have just committed to a year with these guys - that shows just how much! lol.

Yes they are weighted. Although not much weight at the moment. My flexibility is pretty rubbish tbh so I'm just concentrating on hitting depth and pushing those shoulders up. Fantastic for core work though. In fact a fantastic exercise altogether! I'm glad u do them


----------



## Sweat

RXQueenie said:


> The inov8's are here...
> 
> In hulk green! Wooo. Cant wait to try these bad boys out tonight!!
> 
> View attachment 116256


Nice new shoes!!! Funky diva!

Great crossfit workout above, looks brutal! Think will stick to just doing Dumbbell Kickbacks...


----------



## Queenie

Sweat said:


> Nice new shoes!!! Funky diva!
> 
> Great crossfit workout above, looks brutal! Think will stick to just doing Dumbbell Kickbacks...


Thanks! I love them. Look awesome with a set of leg warmers


----------



## Sweat

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks! I love them. Look awesome with a set of leg warmers


Leg warmers... oooh my fave! I need a pair, got any pics of these fashion necessities? Haha!


----------



## Queenie

Thursday - hmm... I didn't do any iso exercises, I opted instead to do a variation on the crossfit open games wod 13.5 (final one)

15 thrusters (20kg)

15 pull downs.

x5

No rest. Made sure I hit depth and also added a pause at the bottom on my last set.


----------



## Queenie

Sweat said:


> Leg warmers... oooh my fave! I need a pair, got any pics of these fashion necessities? Haha!


Ha! Maybe ill take some tasteful ones and put them up 

Pink ones would suit u.


----------



## biglbs

Allright oily lifts?


----------



## Sweat

RXQueenie said:


> Ha! Maybe ill take some tasteful ones and put them up
> 
> Pink ones would suit u.


I'm sold! Will it hide my cankles?!


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Allright oily lifts?


Hey tom! We must have cross posted! All good in here thank u. Progress being made x


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Hey tom! We must have cross posted! All good in here thank u. Progress being made x


You will always make progress with this attitude.well done xx


----------



## 25434

I agree....great attitude and I hope all goes well for the coming year with the crossfit.........and indeed everything else too.....


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> I agree....great attitude and I hope all goes well for the coming year with the crossfit.........and indeed everything else too.....


Thank u flubs I appreciate all your support x


----------



## Queenie

Friday - hammies and shoulders.

Sldl.

Lateral raises.

Hammy curls.

Facepulls.

Got bored v quickly! Plus shoulders were ruined from all the presses etc ive done this week.

Weigh-in tomorrow. Got a feeling its not going to be great from my choc/carb binge last Sunday but hey ho... onto next week!


----------



## Queenie

Well weigh-in was just 'ok' - I enjoyed my day off last week and ive put on 0.2kg this week because of it. I can live with that


----------



## Davey666

Have a good weekend Claire


----------



## Queenie

Davey666 said:


> Have a good weekend Claire


Thanks Dave. No plans for me apart from dog sitting.... oh the joys x


----------



## biglbs

I am a dog,will you sit me too??? 

Morning Oily,have a smashing weekend x


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> I am a dog,will you sit me too???
> 
> Morning Oily,have a smashing weekend x


You dont need sitting! Big enough to look after yourself lol.

Have a fab one too  x


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> You dont need sitting! Big enough to look after yourself lol.
> 
> Have a fab one too  x


Doh,be fun though

You got sun?


----------



## onthebuild

Dog sitting sounds like a great way to spend the weekend!


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Doh,be fun though
> 
> You got sun?


Certainly have! Bloody gorgeous here x


----------



## Queenie

onthebuild said:


> Dog sitting sounds like a great way to spend the weekend!


Its my mums dog and shes a little bugger! X


----------



## Sweat

0.2kg after an overload at easter is nothing, wish I could get away with that. I put on 3.5kg in same time period pretty much, lol!!! Although I did fall off the wagon for more than one day (chubby cheekys)!

Have a great weekend!!


----------



## Queenie

Sweat said:


> 0.2kg after an overload at easter is nothing, wish I could get away with that. I put on 3.5kg in same time period pretty much, lol!!! Although I did fall off the wagon for more than one day (chubby cheekys)!
> 
> Have a great weekend!!


You had a birthday and easter to deal with so I think under those circumstances u did well lol. Thanks for stopping in


----------



## onthebuild

RXQueenie said:


> Its my mums dog and shes a little bugger! X


Eaten your new training shoes yet has she?


----------



## H10dst

How's everything in here? Loving the hulk trainers by the way


----------



## Queenie

onthebuild said:


> Eaten your new training shoes yet has she?


Seriously! No!!! Lol id go flipping mental. I love those shoes!!!!!!


----------



## Queenie

H10dst said:


> How's everything in here? Loving the hulk trainers by the way


Haha thank u  all good in here! No dramas! Still haven't figured out instagram lol. How are u?


----------



## H10dst

I'm alright thanks, still loosing the lbs but starting to feel a bit tiny now?? Started a new job this week and one of the lads is big so I'm going to chat with him and nick some meal ideas. How's the x fit coming along?

I've never been on Instagram, not that keen on putting loads of personal photos on for people to like or not? Think that's what it is??


----------



## Queenie

H10dst said:


> I'm alright thanks, still loosing the lbs but starting to feel a bit tiny now?? Started a new job this week and one of the lads is big so I'm going to chat with him and nick some meal ideas. How's the x fit coming along?
> 
> I've never been on Instagram, not that keen on putting loads of personal photos on for people to like or not? Think that's what it is??


Tiny? Really? What weight u sitting at?

CrossFit is truly amazing. I urge anyone to try it once.

I dont think u have to put necessarily personal photos...


----------



## onthebuild

RXQueenie said:


> Seriously! No!!! Lol id go flipping mental. I love those shoes!!!!!!


More than the dog though?


----------



## H10dst

RXQueenie said:


> Tiny? Really? What weight u sitting at?
> 
> CrossFit is truly amazing. I urge anyone to try it once.
> 
> I dont think u have to put necessarily personal photos...


I'm currently 12st 8lb

I don't normally take lots of photos and if I do then it's either family and friends or motor bikes or trucks (for work) couple of mates of got it and its all holiday photos, nights out and food.


----------



## Sweat

RXQueenie said:


> You had a birthday and easter to deal with so I think under those circumstances u did well lol. Thanks for stopping in


True, but still was a slacker!! Just started back on CV today (would prefer of the bedroom variety), but as is X-Trainer is going to have to be the 2nd best choice!! Haha.

Just planning out my next 13 weeks at the moment, already looking forward to next Saturdays haribo fueled refeed morning!!! YUMMY!


----------



## Queenie

H10dst said:


> I'm currently 12st 8lb
> 
> I don't normally take lots of photos and if I do then it's either family and friends or motor bikes or trucks (for work) couple of mates of got it and its all holiday photos, nights out and food.


Wow that is pretty light... well done on that loss!!


----------



## Queenie

Sweat said:


> True, but still was a slacker!! Just started back on CV today (would prefer of the bedroom variety), but as is X-Trainer is going to have to be the 2nd best choice!! Haha.
> 
> Just planning out my next 13 weeks at the moment, already looking forward to next Saturdays haribo fueled refeed morning!!! YUMMY!


Eeeek so exciting! Youre gonna see some massive changes


----------



## H10dst

RXQueenie said:


> Wow that is pretty light... well done on that loss!!


Thanks, it's mostly stomach and moobies to be honest, cost me a few quid in new jeans and belts though!!!

Going to slightly increase my food intake see if I can grow a bit


----------



## Queenie

Ok so Friday I practised my snatch and jerks much to the amusement of the other gym goers. Oh finished off with some high rep thrusters.

Monday - back.

Wide grip pulldowns

Cable rows

Bent over barbell rows

Underhand grip iso pulldowns

Diet going awesome. Feeling 100 times better and have given myself my first refeed this Saturday coming. Im literally so excited!

Guys at forest gym looking amazing for the ukbff south coast on sunday. Looking forward to able to support them (and feed them cake afterwards!) X

Current condition:


----------



## ah24

Will see you there on Sunday Claire!


----------



## Queenie

ah24 said:


> Will see you there on Sunday Claire!


You and jade need a lift down?


----------



## ah24

RXQueenie said:


> You and jade need a lift down?


Really appreciate the offer! I'm heading down with a client who's giving me a lift - otherwise that would have been awesome!

Got tix from H, so think we've got seats at front again??


----------



## Queenie

ah24 said:


> Really appreciate the offer! I'm heading down with a client who's giving me a lift - otherwise that would have been awesome!
> 
> Got tix from H, so think we've got seats at front again??


Yes we have the reserved area  so I'll be sure to catch up with u. But don't distract me from the half naked muscled men please lol


----------



## ah24

RXQueenie said:


> Yes we have the reserved area  so I'll be sure to catch up with u. But don't distract me from the half naked muscled men please lol


Deal.. Same applies to when the females are on


----------



## JANIKvonD

Tut...why am I not subd to this? Sure I was!

Anyway....curry....do it


----------



## Queenie

JANIKvonD said:


> Tut...why am I not subd to this? Sure I was!
> 
> Anyway....curry....do it


Curry will be too high in fat won't it?


----------



## JANIKvonD

RXQueenie said:


> Curry will be too high in fat won't it?


Probably lol...especially the one I'm about to make with 600ml double cream 

When was the last time u had a cheat meal? Looking ace in your last pic btw...came far from the start ones


----------



## Queenie

JANIKvonD said:


> Probably lol...especially the one I'm about to make with 600ml double cream
> 
> When was the last time u had a cheat meal? Looking ace in your last pic btw...came far from the start ones


Errrr... I had a chocolate egg and a roast at easter... before that xmas!

And thank u I appreciate the feedback x


----------



## JANIKvonD

RXQueenie said:


> Errrr... I had a chocolate egg and a roast at easter... before that xmas!
> 
> And thank u I appreciate the feedback x


U coping alrite with it all?


----------



## Queenie

JANIKvonD said:


> U coping alrite with it all?


I wasn't before. Pushing things too hard on too little. But got everything sorted now and feeling much better


----------



## JANIKvonD

Good


----------



## onthebuild

Now then, don't wind yourself too tight, you'll end up snapping.

I guess as long as you enjoy your refeed's though, you cant go wrong eh?


----------



## Queenie

onthebuild said:


> Now then, don't wind yourself too tight, you'll end up snapping.
> 
> I guess as long as you enjoy your refeed's though, you cant go wrong eh?


Thats what im thinking. Really looking forward to it. Just really want to get it right


----------



## onthebuild

RXQueenie said:


> Thats what im thinking. Really looking forward to it. Just really want to get it right


To be fair a refeed is just that, refeeding your body. I'm under the impression you cant really do too much damage on a refeed, as the whole idea is to shock the body with a sudden increase in calories, particularly the carbs its been craving. Is that the general idea?


----------



## Sweat

onthebuild said:


> To be fair a refeed is just that, refeeding your body. I'm under the impression you cant really do too much damage on a refeed, as the whole idea is to shock the body with a sudden increase in calories, particularly the carbs its been craving. Is that the general idea?


You can get it wrong and overdo it. Refeed is meant to be up to 3-3.5 x normal calories in most situations. You don't need to count the calories but also don't need to go completely stupid. Your bodyweight should be back under pre-refeed within 3-4 days or you have over done it.


----------



## Queenie

onthebuild said:


> To be fair a refeed is just that, refeeding your body. I'm under the impression you cant really do too much damage on a refeed, as the whole idea is to shock the body with a sudden increase in calories, particularly the carbs its been craving. Is that the general idea?


Its to increase leptin, refill glycogen etc. I think u can go overboard, that's why I calculated macros, brought my protein down by 25% and increased carbs by 100% etc. I think also too much sugar would be bad so although I have some in there, ive concentrated more on introducing new carb sources that I wouldn't normally have. Make sense?


----------



## Leigh

RXQueenie said:


> I wasn't before. Pushing things too hard on too little. But got everything sorted now and feeling much better


Good to see you back on top, Clairex


----------



## Queenie

Leigh L said:


> Good to see you back on top, Clairex


Hey leigh. Fab to see u in here. Yes I had a wobble... so glad to be back to normal lol. Are things good with u? X


----------



## Queenie

Sweat said:


> You can get it wrong and overdo it. Refeed is meant to be up to 3-3.5 x normal calories in most situations. You don't need to count the calories but also don't need to go completely stupid. Your bodyweight should be back under pre-refeed within 3-4 days or you have over done it.


Which is why I might just weigh myself weds as u suggested x


----------



## Sweat

RXQueenie said:


> Ok so Friday I practised my snatch and jerks much to the amusement of the other gym goers. Oh finished off with some high rep thrusters.
> 
> Monday - back.
> 
> Wide grip pulldowns
> 
> Cable rows
> 
> Bent over barbell rows
> 
> Underhand grip iso pulldowns
> 
> Diet going awesome. Feeling 100 times better and have given myself my first refeed this Saturday coming. Im literally so excited!
> 
> Guys at forest gym looking amazing for the ukbff south coast on sunday. Looking forward to able to support them (and feed them cake afterwards!) X
> 
> Current condition:
> 
> View attachment 118680


As others have said, looking awesome shape and condition at the moment Claire, keep it up!!!

Video of snatch, jerking and thrusting please!!!


----------



## Leigh

RXQueenie said:


> Hey leigh. Fab to see u in here. Yes I had a wobble... so glad to be back to normal lol. Are things good with u? X


All a bit wobbly here, to tell you the truth. Hard sorting myself out right now but I'm trying (well, mostly lol)

I have been popping in here but obviously it's been a bit quiet of late. Lovely to see you back though as you (and Flubs) inspire me x


----------



## onthebuild

Sweat said:


> You can get it wrong and overdo it. Refeed is meant to be up to 3-3.5 x normal calories in most situations. You don't need to count the calories but also don't need to go completely stupid. Your bodyweight should be back under pre-refeed within 3-4 days or you have over done it.





RXQueenie said:


> Its to increase leptin, refill glycogen etc. I think u can go overboard, that's why I calculated macros, brought my protein down by 25% and increased carbs by 100% etc. I think also too much sugar would be bad so although I have some in there, ive concentrated more on introducing new carb sources that I wouldn't normally have. Make sense?


Ahh there you go, I live and learn as always!

So moral of the story is, enjoy yourself, but don't go overboard?


----------



## Queenie

onthebuild said:


> Ahh there you go, I live and learn as always!
> 
> So moral of the story is, enjoy yourself, but don't go overboard?


Yes, @Sweat and I will allow that


----------



## Sweat

onthebuild said:


> Ahh there you go, I live and learn as always!
> 
> So moral of the story is, enjoy yourself, but don't go overboard?


I think so mate, my understanding is it helps you reboost the fat loss again, gives you a day to look forward to so you remain ultra focused during rest of week or two weeks and helps regain some sanity.


----------



## Queenie

Leigh L said:


> All a bit wobbly here, to tell you the truth. Hard sorting myself out right now but I'm trying (well, mostly lol)
> 
> I have been popping in here but obviously it's been a bit quiet of late. Lovely to see you back though as you (and Flubs) inspire me x


As long as u are enjoying yourself leigh - thats all good.

Stick around missy. Such kind words too. Made me smile x


----------



## onthebuild

Sweat said:


> I think so mate, my understanding is it helps you reboost the fat loss again, gives you a day to look forward to so you remain ultra focused during rest of week or two weeks and helps regain some sanity.


Makes sense mate, guess its just keeping the body guessing, rather than it getting accustomed to one thing like?

@Leigh L good to see you back on here, hope all's well!!!

And queenie, how often do you think a cheat/refeed is necessary? once a week? or less?


----------



## Queenie

onthebuild said:


> And queenie, how often do you think a cheat/refeed is necessary? once a week? or less?


Over 15% bf (like me) - fortnightly. Anything under that u could do it weekly x


----------



## Leigh

onthebuild said:


> @Leigh L good to see you back on here, hope all's well!!!


 Thanks, it's nice to be back. Mostly things are good, I just need to get my head back in the game


----------



## Leigh

RXQueenie said:


> Over 15% bf (like me) - fortnightly. Anything under that u could do it weekly x


 Claire, did you get your bodyfat measured? I remember reading someone telling you about a good place.


----------



## onthebuild

RXQueenie said:


> Over 15% bf (like me) - fortnightly. Anything under that u could do it weekly x


Nice one, worth thinking about for when I eventually cut!


----------



## Queenie

Leigh L said:


> Claire, did you get your bodyfat measured? I remember reading someone telling you about a good place.


No I haven't yet. But seriously im about 25-28% something like that. Plenty of wobble lol x


----------



## Sweat

RXQueenie said:


> No I haven't yet. But seriously im about 25-28% something like that. Plenty of wobble lol x


Your not that high lol!! Over stating it for sure! If you're 28 then I am 22% and if I am then i'm going to go have a cry I think!!!



Leigh L said:


> Claire, did you get your bodyfat measured? I remember reading someone telling you about a good place.


It was me telling about good place, British College of Osteopathic Medicine allows public to use there equipment for about £40 Mon-Thur by appointment. I'm going to get mine tested soon when I am slim enough.


----------



## Queenie

Sweat said:


> Your not that high lol!! Over stating it for sure! If you're 28 then I am 22% and if I am then i'm going to go have a cry


I am! My friend got hers done at 28% and shes ****ing tiny!


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> I am! My friend got hers done at 28% and shes ****ing tiny!


 @Sweat forgets ladies have boobies :lol:


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> @Sweat forgets ladies have boobies :lol:


You have them too and your not a lady, despite how many photo's you send me of you in your missus's undies!!!


----------



## ditz

What's the sort or holy grail bodyfat women want to be at? Obviously men at around 10% your in good shape and it's half achievable to maintain, I'm guessing women's equivalent being closer to 15/20?

Your looking good btw, keep at it.. Knowledge determination and skill is all there so no reason not to get there


----------



## JANIKvonD

yeh whats the game plan claire?...where u headed & how longs it gonna take..

& moarnin!!


----------



## Queenie

ditz said:


> What's the sort or holy grail bodyfat women want to be at? Obviously men at around 10% your in good shape and it's half achievable to maintain, I'm guessing women's equivalent being closer to 15/20?
> 
> Your looking good btw, keep at it.. Knowledge determination and skill is all there so no reason not to get there


ive no idea. all I know is that it's higher than mens! so yes, maybe 15-18%? thank u for saying that 



JANIKvonD said:


> yeh whats the game plan claire?...where u headed & how longs it gonna take..
> 
> & moarnin!!


no plan, just gonna get my diet head on and keep losing this fat. I have no end date in mind. but I am likely to try carb backloading at some point. maybe june/july time x


----------



## Sharpy76

Bit late as usual but...IN! lol


----------



## Queenie

Sharpy76 said:


> Bit late as usual but...IN! lol


yay! welcome  x


----------



## biglbs

Hi Claire:wub:avi

How are you????


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Hi Claire:wub:avi
> 
> How are you????


Hey tom! Thank u im very well. Soaking up this vitamin D and now im off to do some lifting in the sunshine by the sea. Absolute bliss 

Are u ok? X


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Hey tom! Thank u im very well. Soaking up this vitamin D and now im off to do some lifting in the sunshine by the sea. Absolute bliss
> 
> Are u ok? X


Sounds like a plan,is the gym at the beach?

Doing realy well mate,having a massive push whilst i am on a roll,it is working


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Claire nice legs, nice leg biceps! ...better than mine! :cursing:


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Sounds like a plan,is the gym at the beach?
> 
> Doing realy well mate,having a massive push whilst i am on a roll,it is working


Just by a harbour  in my fav place in the world... hove 

Im so so glad things are fab for u tom. U deserve it x


----------



## Queenie

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Claire nice legs, nice leg biceps! ...better than mine! :cursing:


Hey stranger! Thank u so much x


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Just by a harbour  in my fav place in the world... hove
> 
> Im so so glad things are fab for u tom. U deserve it x


Aww thanks,realy nice thing to say mate,i may need to bring the Lbs's to Hove for a workout(well they can shop!),one day this summer darlingxx


----------



## Queenie

Tonight I warmed up with a short run and some overhead squats...

Then tempo back squats - 3 seconds down, then up to parallel, hold for 2 seconds, then power up. 6 x 3

Split jerks - 7 x 2.

Boom!!!


----------



## biglbs

Nice and well oiled workout babe x


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Nice and well oiled workout babe x


Thanks big guy. Loved doing this outside in the sun. Awesome workout


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks big guy. Loved doing this outside in the sun. Awesome workout


Mate,i am a randy fooker lately(no idea why?)

,the thought of an oily workout in the sun,is just too much,i think i need some cold fish about now:lol:


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Mate,i am a randy fooker lately(no idea why?)
> 
> ,the thought of an oily workout in the sun,is just too much,i think i need some cold fish about now:lol:


   I can be less descriptive??

Enjoy your minging food lol x


----------



## Queenie

@MattGriff - just a heads up!


----------



## biglbs




----------



## MattGriff

RXQueenie said:


> @MattGriff - just a heads up!


Ahh nice one wench


----------



## Queenie

Wednesday - Boulders. Made it a small personal mission to grow some shoulders as I have zero!

Arnold presses - pyramid set

Hanging side raises

Rear delt flyes superset with front raises

Facepulls

Oly lifting tomorrow! Woooo!


----------



## Kimball

RXQueenie said:


> Wednesday - Boulders. Made it a small personal mission to grow some shoulders as I have zero!
> 
> Arnold presses - pyramid set
> 
> Hanging side raises
> 
> Rear delt flyes superset with front raises
> 
> Facepulls
> 
> Oly lifting tomorrow! Woooo!


That's a nice plan, women with shoulders! Very hot!!

You at bodypower this year?


----------



## Queenie

Kimball said:


> That's a nice plan, women with shoulders! Very hot!!
> 
> You at bodypower this year?


Unsure. Will be 5 days post op? Youd know more than me lol. I do have my tickets though... just incase!


----------



## ditz

RXQueenie said:


> Unsure. Will be 5 days post op? Youd know more than me lol. I do have my tickets though... just incase!


You should go Q.

Im going with my police mate you like lol


----------



## Kimball

RXQueenie said:


> Unsure. Will be 5 days post op? Youd know more than me lol. I do have my tickets though... just incase!


I reckon you'll be able to do it just, but don't carry anything!!! We're there all day Sunday. And you and Charlie can say hi to each others twins


----------



## Queenie

ditz said:


> You should go Q.
> 
> Im going with my police mate you like lol


WHAT??? Ok im dosing up on pain killers and im there. U best forewarn him   x


----------



## ditz

RXQueenie said:


> WHAT??? Ok im dosing up on pain killers and im there. U best forewarn him   x


Haha, I'll even supply you the pain killers.

What a fcuking nice fella I am lol!


----------



## Queenie

ditz said:


> Haha, I'll even supply you the pain killers.
> 
> What a fcuking nice fella I am lol!


****ing deal!! Ill have a morphine patch please! Lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

mornin dudette, hows ya today?


----------



## Queenie

JANIKvonD said:


> mornin dudette, hows ya today?


Hey jani - awesome thank u. Nervous about the coming weeks but looking forward to oly lifting tonight.

Also... dyed my undercut pink... now trying to hide it from the boss...


----------



## JANIKvonD

RXQueenie said:


> Hey jani - awesome thank u. Nervous about the coming weeks but looking forward to oly lifting tonight.
> 
> Also... dyed my undercut pink... now trying to hide it from the boss...
> 
> View attachment 118926


haha..thats ace. whats happening the coming weeks like?...whens the t!t job.....and where the fuks the before pics


----------



## Queenie

JANIKvonD said:


> haha..thats ace. whats happening the coming weeks like?...whens the t!t job.....and where the fuks the before pics


It's just over two weeks away. Panic has set in!! No before pic... no one needs to see that lol x


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> haha..thats ace. whats happening the coming weeks like?...whens the t!t job.....and where the fuks the before pics


Jan you can type tit,look TIT,titty,tits and it will not edit you tit.... :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Jan you can type tit,look TIT,titty,tits and it will not edit you tit.... :lol:


tit


----------



## JANIKvonD

wheeeey so ya can :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

cant believe tw*at* is banned though?! wtf ****


----------



## Northern Lass

Looking good Claire what is your typicsl diet at the moment? X


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> tit


 :thumb:


----------



## Queenie

YummyMummy said:


> Looking good Claire what is your typicsl diet at the moment? X


Nothing special, just carb cycling to get back into the groove of things and feed my muscles up a bit. id been on real low cals for a long time, doesnt work at all for me with regards to fat loss and muscle building... carb cycling is where im happy!

and thank u for your kind words x


----------



## Northern Lass

RXQueenie said:


> Nothing special, just carb cycling to get back into the groove of things and feed my muscles up a bit. id been on real low cals for a long time, doesnt work at all for me with regards to fat loss and muscle building... carb cycling is where im happy!
> 
> and thank u for your kind words x


Your welcome hun your an inspiration . Must admit I'm not a low carb fan... makes me feel ill.


----------



## Queenie

YummyMummy said:


> Your welcome hun your an inspiration


Honestly - the way i see it. if i inspire one person to make one small but positive change to their life, then my work is done.

so u take what u need from me to help u on your journey, whether that be motivation, information, or a kick up the a$$, and i'll be a happy queenie!


----------



## Northern Lass

RXQueenie said:


> Honestly - the way i see it. if i inspire one person to make one small but positive change to their life, then my work is done.
> 
> so u take what u need from me to help u on your journey, whether that be motivation, information, or a kick up the a$$, and i'll be a happy queenie!


Thats what I need x kick up the bum hehe


----------



## Andrewgenic

Looking very good. You seem to have a good shape naturally.


----------



## PaulB

RXQueenie said:


> Honestly - the way i see it. if i inspire one person to make one small but positive change to their life, then my work is done.
> 
> so u take what u need from me to help u on your journey, whether that be motivation, information, or a kick up the a$$, and i'll be a happy queenie!


Kind words there.

Youre looking well Queenie, I dont post in here normally, just read, but felt the need to tell you youre doing a fine job. :thumbup1:


----------



## Prospect

Just spent like 40 minutes reading all this ... training is looking good - and looks as though you've got a good shape/physique to go far and do really well 

Keep up the hard work - will keep updated on this


----------



## Queenie

Andrewgenic said:


> Looking very good. You seem to have a good shape naturally.


I think i have an unnatural shape!! defo not pleasing to a judge which is why i'll never compete lol  but thank u andrew - welcome!!



PaulB said:


> Kind words there.
> 
> Youre looking well Queenie, I dont post in here normally, just read, but felt the need to tell you youre doing a fine job. :thumbup1:


well then i appreciate u taking the time to do that for me  very kind, post more often! lol



Prospect said:


> Just spent like 40 minutes reading all this ... training is looking good - and looks as though you've got a good shape/physique to go far and do really well
> 
> Keep up the hard work - will keep updated on this


urgh... the beginning part of this journal - rubbish. nowadays, things are much better  welcome in - hope u make yourself comfy!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

see what happens when i sub....they all come flooding in :whistling: lol


----------



## Queenie

JANIKvonD said:


> see what happens when i sub....they all come flooding in :whistling: lol


well thank u! i like a busy journal (yup - im just an attention seeker!!)


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> see what happens when i sub....they all come flooding in :whistling: lol


Jan's big gay following :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Jan's big gay following :lol:


here comes my number 1 fan now


----------



## Queenie

Oly lifts tonight!

Drills for squat snatches.

Then...

Hang power cleans.

Front squats.

Split jerks.

Feel my flexibility with these movements have improved. Got told I do good split jerks! Very pleased!

Not long now until the ukbff south coast! Im so looking forward to it!


----------



## Queenie

Friday....

Started with some oly lifting practice from yesterday.

So OH squats, snatches and cleans.

Then finished off with some hypertrophy on shoulders as I want them to GROW!!!

first attempt at a refeed day tomorrow.... introducing carb sources I dont usually have in my regular diet. It may not work, in which case on my next refeed which will be in a fortnight, ill just up the amounts of my usual carbs, still keep protein slightly lower, and cals high.

Wish me luck!

And if anyone is going to pompey on sunday, I'll see u there!!! X


----------



## Queenie

@dutch_scott get your bum in here and have a read when u get 5 mins


----------



## JANIKvonD

RXQueenie said:


> Friday....
> 
> Started with some oly lifting practice from yesterday.
> 
> So OH squats, snatches and cleans.
> 
> Then finished off with some hypertrophy on shoulders as I want them to GROW!!!
> 
> first attempt at a refeed day tomorrow.... introducing carb sources I dont usually have in my regular diet. It may not work, in which case on my next refeed which will be in a fortnight, ill just up the amounts of my usual carbs, still keep protein slightly lower, and cals high.
> 
> Wish me luck!
> 
> And if anyone is going to pompey on sunday, I'll see u there!!! X


Wtf's Pompey..

Enjoy your refeed peachy erse, you've deserved it


----------



## Leeds89

I think you should try to incorporate Herbalife and the likes into your training/diet tbh :lol: :lol:


----------



## Queenie

JANIKvonD said:


> Wtf's Pompey..
> 
> Enjoy your refeed peachy erse, you've deserved it


The Portsmouth comp! Lol


----------



## Queenie

Leeds89 said:


> I think you should try to incorporate Herbalife and the likes into your training/diet tbh :lol: :lol:


Dont ****ing get me started!!!!! Youve seen what im like on fb. Its a constant battle lol


----------



## MakkaL

Your in pretty Good shape already.. dat waist to a*rse ratio :innocent:

Good luck =]


----------



## Queenie

Prodot said:


> Your in pretty Good shape already.. dat waist to a*rse ratio :innocent:
> 
> Good luck =]


Cringe lol. Thats the worst thing about me. I hate my shape!

But thanks for stopping in and giving some positive feedback


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie said:


> Cringe lol. Thats the worst thing about me. I hate my shape!
> 
> But thanks for stopping in and giving some positive feedback


Fix up Queenie Nuthin wrong with your figure at all!

Hope trainin is goin well


----------



## Queenie

Breda said:


> Fix up Queenie Nuthin wrong with your figure at all!
> 
> Hope trainin is goin well


Ah lewis  all going very well thank u! Glad to see u in here. Hows things with u??


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie said:


> Ah lewis  all going very well thank u! Glad to see u in here. Hows things with u??


Yea thought I'd pop in and see what was goin on glad to hear things are goin good for you tho.

All is well with me, just ploddin along doin my thing as per


----------



## biglbs

Good evening sexy,how is everything in your world this fine(ish)day?xx


----------



## Breda

biglbs said:


> Good evening sexy,how is everything in your world this fine(ish)day?xx


As above mate all is well. How about yourself


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Good evening sexy,how is everything in your world this fine(ish)day?xx


Hey  very good thank u! Soooo excited to eat lots of carbs tomorrow. How much of a loser am I?!


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> As above mate all is well. How about yourself


Nice to see you back on here my bit of black man meat.... :lol:


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Hey  very good thank u! Soooo excited to eat lots of carbs tomorrow. How much of a loser am I?!


Prolly just the same as all us babe,i have the opposite ....no carbs for 2 or 3 days...grrr


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Prolly just the same as all us babe,i have the opposite ....no carbs for 2 or 3 days...grrr


Oh gosh! U gonna survive?? Lol


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Oh gosh! U gonna survive?? Lol


Pmsl ,i have been doing it most weekend,as it is the weekends that i fook up with booze/carbs etc,so i thought i would go to other extreme and have none!Plus lots of cardio


----------



## MakkaL

Figured suitable for this thread... haha =D


----------



## Queenie

@Prodot - I wish!!! Lol


----------



## lxm

Breda said:


> Fix up Queenie Nuthin wrong with your figure at all!
> 
> Hope trainin is goin well





RXQueenie said:


> Ah lewis  all going very well thank u! Glad to see u in here. Hows things with u??


Lewis? Lewis... ? Breda M8 wi av da same name m8










Hello Queenie, noticed the AVI a few days ago and thought I would pop in and say your making fantastic progress, see you have switched the the 'hippy, free spirited' crossfit, more enjoyable than regular lifting ? Keep at it


----------



## Queenie

lxm said:


> Hello Queenie, noticed the AVI a few days ago and thought I would pop in and say your making fantastic progress, see you have switched the the 'hippy, free spirited' crossfit, more enjoyable than regular lifting ? Keep at it


Hey lewis  I do a member a mixture of strength and hypertrophy nowadays. Im concentrating more on what I enjoy, than looking a certain way. CrossFit is amazing, ive never heard it be described as hippy or free spirited though. That gives the impression of soft and wishy washy. CrossFit is brutal. It can and will break u - its a constant challenge and thats why I love it 

Thank u so much for your kind comments! Well pleased.


----------



## Queenie

Saturday weigh-in: im down 1.2kg.

Safe to say my metabolism is recovering! 

Refeed day today... **** yeah!


----------



## strongmanmatt

Sounds nice to me, What is your current bw Queenie?


----------



## Queenie

strongmanmatt said:


> Sounds nice to me, What is your current bw Queenie?


Awkward... lol. Im too embarrassed to say! But its on its way down, thats the main thing


----------



## MattGriff

RXQueenie said:


> Awkward... lol. Im too embarrassed to say! But its on its way down, thats the main thing


Translation: 84kgs


----------



## Queenie

MattGriff said:


> Translation: 84kgs


Not quite as much as that!!! But thanks lol


----------



## PaulB

Never ask a lady her age or body weight, she'll only lie anyway lol

Well done on the weight loss.


----------



## Queenie

PaulB said:


> Never ask a lady her age or body weight, she'll only lie anyway lol
> 
> Well done on the weight loss.


You got it


----------



## strongmanmatt

I'm outta touch I guess.


----------



## Queenie

Well... refeed day couldn't have gone better. I didn't feel bloated or anything from the extra carbs, imo it was the perfect amount for me and choosing to have them from different sources worked too! FAB!!

Went to the UKBFF south coast yesterday, was such a long day. Some great physiques on show  really enjoyed it bar some childish behaviour from a certain someone but hey - i guess that's life!! Caught up with some truly awesome people too, not many from the forums, but some from crossfit and various other gyms that i've trained at previously. It seriously made me consider competing but my mummy-tummy will never go - FACT and after chatting with some close friends, they think my lifestyle is too busy to concentrate on that. They're probably right, my PT course starts in July and that's around the time i'd be dieting. I have to be staying in London one weekend a month so i couldn't really stick to diet and deal with that pressure realistically.

Anyway... i'm cool with it. I will always support and respect anyone that goes on stage  But that's it for me lol.

Will update later with my workout... I'm thinking back and shoulders... but will see how time goes! x


----------



## JANIKvonD

RXQueenie said:


> Well... refeed day couldn't have gone better. I didn't feel bloated or anything from the extra carbs, imo it was the perfect amount for me and choosing to have them from different sources worked too! FAB!!
> 
> Went to the UKBFF south coast yesterday, was such a long day. Some great physiques on show  really enjoyed it bar some childish behaviour from a certain someone but hey - i guess that's life!! Caught up with some truly awesome people too, not many from the forums, but some from crossfit and various other gyms that i've trained at previously. It seriously made me consider competing but my mummy-tummy will never go - FACT and after chatting with some close friends, they think my lifestyle is too busy to concentrate on that. They're probably right, my PT course starts in July and that's around the time i'd be dieting. I have to be staying in London one weekend a month so i couldn't really stick to diet and deal with that pressure realistically.
> 
> Anyway... i'm cool with it. I will always support and respect anyone that goes on stage  But that's it for me lol.
> 
> Will update later with my workout... I'm thinking back and shoulders... but will see how time goes! x


do u just goto the shows as a spectator then mate or do u promote something/someone?

i bet ur refeed was too clean


----------



## Queenie

JANIKvonD said:


> do u just goto the shows as a spectator then mate or do u promote something/someone?
> 
> i bet ur refeed was too clean


we had 7 competitors from our gym, so we all went to support them, same as last year. there's always a lot of us that go together. and no, no promoting lol. the only thing i can promote is a fat bum squeezed into a tight dress!!!

and no it wasnt clean... i had bagels, granola and chocolate!


----------



## JANIKvonD

RXQueenie said:


> we had 7 competitors from our gym, so we all went to support them, same as last year. there's always a lot of us that go together. and no, no promoting lol. the only thing i can promote is a *fat bum squeezed into a tight dress!!!*
> 
> and no it wasnt clean... i had bagels, granola and chocolate!


prove it


----------



## Queenie

JANIKvonD said:


> prove it


Um no  lol


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Would you ever consider surgery to tighten your stomach?


----------



## Queenie

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Would you ever consider surgery to tighten your stomach?


lol - i think a boob job is way enough for me right now. tummy tuck is very expensive anyway  but if money wasnt an issue then yes of course i would consider it


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Would you wait until you had abs out or were a certain bf % and maintained it for a while before you got it?

Good luck on your boob job, when is it?


----------



## Queenie

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Would you wait until you had abs out or were a certain bf % and maintained it for a while before you got it?
> 
> Good luck on your boob job, when is it?


2 weeks time.

and tbh, ive had abs out and maintained them... the mummy-tummy is there with abs or not, so i guess it doesn't matter what condition I'd be in when i got the surgery.


----------



## JANIKvonD

RXQueenie said:


> lol - i think a boob job is way enough for me right now. tummy tuck is very expensive anyway  but if money wasnt an issue then yes of course i would consider it


get the NHS steered up about it!...should be easy because u have a kid.

my mrs has been told once she gets her weight down to where she wants it that she'll get one


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> lol - i think a boob job is way enough for me right now. tummy tuck is very expensive anyway  but if money wasnt an issue then yes of course i would consider it


Hi babe,how much is a tummy tuck,as i have loads of skin extra these days!


----------



## Queenie

JANIKvonD said:


> get the NHS steered up about it!...should be easy because u have a kid.
> 
> my mrs has been told once she gets her weight down to where she wants it that she'll get one


No way. Thats not what the nhs is for. Its cosmetic at the end of the day. If I want it I'll work for it and the nhs can concentrate on performing life saving surgery. No offense to your mrs. Different views I guess.


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Hi babe,how much is a tummy tuck,as i have loads of skin extra these days!


In this country? £5k+ x


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> In this country? £5k+ x


Maybe i will go and bleat at Doc,after all they told me to lose weight!


----------



## JANIKvonD

RXQueenie said:


> No way. Thats not what the nhs is for. Its cosmetic at the end of the day. If I want it I'll work for it and the nhs can concentrate on performing life saving surgery. No offense to your mrs. *Different views I guess*.


i guess so pal.


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> No way. Thats not what the nhs is for. Its cosmetic at the end of the day. If I want it I'll work for it and the nhs can concentrate on performing life saving surgery. No offense to your mrs. Different views I guess.


Not the same teams mate,it would have no effect on life saving ,budgets set and granted without consideration sorry to say!


----------



## Queenie

Today I managed back and shoulders despite being sooooo tired from yesterday!

Straight arm pulldowns

Bent over barbell rows

Strict presses

Underhand grip iso pulldowns

Hanging single arm raises

Facepulls

Really enjoyed it. Hungry now though. Dinner needs to hurry up!!


----------



## Queenie

Q in action.... Overhead squats


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Q in action.... Overhead squats
> 
> View attachment 119600


Good work Q,lookin fine ,oh yes!xx


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Good work Q,lookin fine ,oh yes!xx


thanks big guy - my first crossfit pic EVER. still got some fat to lose but it's nice to have a pic to show that i do actually lift


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> thanks big guy - my first crossfit pic EVER. still got some fat to lose but it's nice to have a pic to show that i do actually lift


Yes 'cause i thought you never lifted and was full of shizzle.... :lol:  :lol:


----------



## BodyBuilding101

RXQueenie said:


> Q in action.... Overhead squats
> 
> View attachment 119600


Looking good my dear :thumbup1:

your eligible for the tee 



What are the benefits of the overhead squat compared to the conventional one with the bar on your traps/back?

Obviously it looks a lot harder, so i doubt i'll attempt it as i'll probably injure myself :tongue:


----------



## Queenie

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Looking good my dear :thumbup1:
> 
> your eligible for the tee
> 
> View attachment 119605
> 
> 
> What are the benefits of the overhead squat compared to the conventional one with the bar on your traps/back?
> 
> Obviously it looks a lot harder, so i doubt i'll attempt it as i'll probably injure myself :tongue:


i actually love those vests but theyre about £40! too much for this skint squatting woman over here. maybe we should start a 'get Q the vest she deserves' fund 

u incorporate a lot more core into this. plus the extra strength needed to hold the bar with upper body and still squat with lower. it's an immense movement and one we use loads in oly lifting. i do these about twice a week. if youre going to attempt one - make sure the bar is over your head and not way behind it, make sure your feet are slightly wider than normal squat stance, lock your elbows and push out with your thumbs (use snatch grip) and for gods sake go light!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

£25 as there $40 :whistling: Look very nice and all the female models wearing them definitely squat!! 

I'll stick to regular squatting until im fed up i guess, which wont be soon, as regular squats absolutely destroy my legs :cursing:


----------



## Queenie

BodyBuilding101 said:


> £25 as there $40 :whistling: Look very nice and all the female models wearing them definitely squat!!
> 
> I'll stick to regular squatting until im fed up i guess, which wont be soon, as regular squats absolutely destroy my legs :cursing:


postage from NZ? 

yeah def stick with what works


----------



## Northern Lass

RXQueenie said:


> Q in action.... Overhead squats
> 
> View attachment 119600


Your looking good Q , keep it up


----------



## 25434

Look at you missis! proper professional you look......how very annoying of you....:laugh:....looking great Claire....


----------



## onthebuild

Looking strong in that picture, good work! :thumb:


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> Look at you missis! proper professional you look......how very annoying of you....:laugh:....looking great Claire....


Thanks flubs hope you're well. Really appreciate your comments x


----------



## Queenie

onthebuild said:


> Looking strong in that picture, good work! :thumb:


Strong but retarded right? Lol thank u sir  x


----------



## onthebuild

RXQueenie said:


> Strong but retarded right? Lol thank u sir  x


Well that goes with the CrossFit territory :lol:

Looks a difficult technique tbf, kudos for nailing it x


----------



## Northern Lass

Cross fit looks fun.. you will have to teach me


----------



## Queenie

YummyMummy said:


> Cross fit looks fun.. you will have to teach me


Its awesome. I recommend u try it!


----------



## Queenie

I suppose I should put some training in here...

Yesterday barbell club. Worked on some 1rm's. I dont think they were mega impressive but it gives me somewhere to start.

Back squat - 67.5kg

Overhead squat - 19kg (considering a few weeks ago I was at 7kg, im pleased!)

Push press - 40kg

Today - hammies and shoulders.

Hammy curls

Sldl

Strict presses

Hanging single arm raises

Rear delt flyes ss with front raises

Oly lifts tomorrow!


----------



## Northern Lass

RXQueenie said:


> Its awesome. I recommend u try it!


Dumb here. But what is it ? X


----------



## Queenie

YummyMummy said:


> Dumb here. But what is it ? X


Mixture of strength training with weights, oly lifts, plyometrics, gymnastics, kettle bell training, med ball training etc etc etc lol. Its just crazy, fit fun!!


----------



## Sweat

RXQueenie said:


> Q in action.... Overhead squats
> 
> View attachment 119600


Great work on the OHD squats, looking great. Keep at it!!!


----------



## Queenie

More oly lifts tonight. My hammies are killing me from yesterday so to build the tension up for squat snatches was hard work!

Squat snatch drills.

Dip tech

Jerk tech

Full split jerks.

Done!!


----------



## Sweat

RXQueenie said:


> More oly lifts tonight. My hammies are killing me from yesterday so to build the tension up for squat snatches was hard work!
> 
> Squat snatch drills.
> 
> Dip tech
> 
> Jerk tech
> 
> Full split jerks.
> 
> Done!!


I love snatch.


----------



## Queenie

No training yesterday (mortified!) But too busy running around for the kids party today... stressful is an understatement!

1kg dropped this week. Thats too much of a big loss for me so will be putting the breaks on and having a few higher carb/cal days this week. I dont feel rubbish, I just dont think I should be in full fat burning mode for surgery!

Anyway, under 70kg now which was a goal of mine... done


----------



## 25434

Well done Claire..you did a GREAT job....have a good weekend missis...  x


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> Well done Claire..you did a GREAT job....have a good weekend missis...  x


Thank u flubs. really appreciate your support as always  x


----------



## Queenie

Cheeky little session today as I missed friday...

Shoulders.

Seated military presses.

Hanging side arm raises.

Rear delt flyes superset with front raises.

Facepulls.


----------



## constantbulk

RXQueenie said:


> No training yesterday (mortified!) But too busy running around for the kids party today... stressful is an understatement!
> 
> 1kg dropped this week. Thats too much of a big loss for me so will be putting the breaks on and having a few higher carb/cal days this week. I dont feel rubbish, I just dont think I should be in full fat burning mode for surgery!
> 
> Anyway, under 70kg now which was a goal of mine... done


well done for dropping below 70 kg......... :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie

constantbulk said:


> well done for dropping below 70 kg......... :thumbup1:


Thanks  still a fatty though. Id love to be closer to 60kg.


----------



## onthebuild

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks  still a fatty though. Id love to be closer to 60kg.


I'd love to be closer to 100kg than 90... I'll swap you 10 kg no problem.


----------



## Queenie

onthebuild said:


> I'd love to be closer to 100kg than 90... I'll swap you 10 kg no problem.


Funny isnt it? Totally different goals but the same frustration!


----------



## onthebuild

RXQueenie said:


> Funny isnt it? Totally different goals but the same frustration!


Yeah! I think this just about sums it up


----------



## constantbulk

onthebuild said:


> I'd love to be closer to 100kg than 90... I'll swap you 10 kg no problem.


you are not fat !


----------



## constantbulk

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks  still a fatty though. Id love to be closer to 60kg.


your not fat.............


----------



## Queenie

constantbulk said:


> your not fat.............


The fact I wobble says I am


----------



## constantbulk

RXQueenie said:


> The fact I wobble says I am


ok then fair enough......


----------



## Queenie

Phew...

Erm...

Squats 6x3 then maxed out on 60kg for 8 last set

Deadlift 6x3 same as above but got 9

First time ive deadlifted in about a year so only went up to 70kg but got complimented on my technique so very pleased with that as was a bit scared of doing them again. Great exercise and gonna try and keep them in... once ive recovered from surgery which is 6 days away!!!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

If your surgery is what I'm thinking it is I hope there will be before and after pic's 

How you feeling about it now, nervous?

Saw the pic of your Mum on FB t'other day, must be proud she's done fantastic with your help long may it continue.


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> If your surgery is what I'm thinking it is I hope there will be before and after pic's
> 
> How you feeling about it now, nervous?
> 
> Saw the pic of your Mum on FB t'other day, must be proud she's done fantastic with your help long may it continue.


Yeah it is what you're thinking and im sure youll see some on fb lol  I was nervous last week... im more excited now tbh. Want Monday to arrive asap... this time next week ill have them!!

Thank u so much for saying that about my mum. She doesn't see how far she's come so having something visual I hope will spur her on.


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Yeah it is what you're thinking and im sure youll see some on fb lol  I was nervous last week... im more excited now tbh. Want Monday to arrive asap... this time next week ill have them!!
> 
> Thank u so much for saying that about my mum. She doesn't see how far she's come so having something visual I hope will spur her on.


I'll keep my eye's peeled !

Yea those pic's were a great comparison show's a big difference, what's more impressive is like you said lifestyle change rather than dropping loads quickly then yo-yo dieting. Always the way I preach to family members when they say I'm doing this or that fad diet, it's not sustainable and they end up back to square one constantly and more depressed. It's changing the way you eat long term.


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> I'll keep my eye's peeled !
> 
> Yea those pic's were a great comparison show's a big difference, what's more impressive is like you said lifestyle change rather than dropping loads quickly then yo-yo dieting. Always the way I preach to family members when they say I'm doing this or that fad diet, it's not sustainable and they end up back to square one constantly and more depressed. It's changing the way you eat long term.


There's that saying about setting your goal to 'be fit and healthy' and the weight will take care of itself


----------



## Sweat

RXQueenie said:


> Phew...
> 
> Erm...
> 
> Squats 6x3 then maxed out on 60kg for 8 last set
> 
> Deadlift 6x3 same as above but got 9
> 
> First time ive deadlifted in about a year so only went up to 70kg but got complimented on my technique so very pleased with that as was a bit scared of doing them again. Great exercise and gonna try and keep them in... once ive recovered from surgery which is 6 days away!!!!!


Good workout! Hope all goes well with the surgery and trip across the water!


----------



## Queenie

Sweat said:


> Good workout! Hope all goes well with the surgery and trip across the water!


Thanks big guy!! Really appreciate your well wishes


----------



## Queenie

Some training!

Weds - shoulders

Strict presses

Hanging side raises

Rear delt flyes superset with front raises

Facepulls

Thursday - back

Wide grip pulldowns

Bent over barbell rows

Cable rows

Underhand grip iso pulldowns

Didn't get to go to oly lifting as saving all spare pennies for next week. Not long now!! 4 more sleeps!!


----------



## 25434

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!

four sleeps.....it'll be great! once you've got over all the icky bits.....  ..don't worry bout it...you'll be fine and you will look fabby....


----------



## onthebuild

RXQueenie said:


> Some training!
> 
> Weds - shoulders
> 
> Strict presses
> 
> Hanging side raises
> 
> Rear delt flyes superset with front raises
> 
> Facepulls
> 
> Thursday - back
> 
> Wide grip pulldowns
> 
> Bent over barbell rows
> 
> Cable rows
> 
> Underhand grip iso pulldowns
> 
> Didn't get to go to oly lifting as saving all spare pennies for next week. Not long now!! 4 more sleeps!!


Bet the main cost will be all new tshirts etc to fit them in :thumb:


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!
> 
> four sleeps.....it'll be great! once you've got over all the icky bits.....  ..don't worry bout it...you'll be fine and you will look fabby....


Icky bits hopefully wont last long! Thank u so much flubs  xx


----------



## Queenie

onthebuild said:


> Bet the main cost will be all new tshirts etc to fit them in :thumb:


Oh no I hadn't even thought about that. Trip to primark for some stretchy tops


----------



## onthebuild

RXQueenie said:


> Oh no I hadn't even thought about that. Trip to primark for some stretchy tops


Don't push the boat out too much!! :lol: I'm sure we can all club together and send you some old, holey, sweaty USN t-shirts or similar :lol:


----------



## Queenie

onthebuild said:


> Don't push the boat out too much!! :lol: I'm sure we can all club together and send you some old, holey, sweaty USN t-shirts or similar :lol:


If they are sweaty stringer vests I will take them (deadly serious) #sweatperv


----------



## onthebuild

RXQueenie said:


> If they are sweaty stringer vests I will take them (deadly serious) #sweatperv


why do you need some stringers?


----------



## Queenie

onthebuild said:


> why do you need some stringers?


I really like them. Haven't really seen any women's ones so I guess mens will have to do!


----------



## onthebuild

RXQueenie said:


> I really like them. Haven't really seen any women's ones so I guess mens will have to do!


PM me an address and I'll send you one as a happy boobsday present :thumb:


----------



## Queenie

onthebuild said:


> PM me an address and I'll send you one as a happy boobsday present :thumb:


Really?? Im on it  yay lol.


----------



## Sweat

RXQueenie said:


> If they are sweaty stringer vests I will take them (deadly serious) #sweatperv


Lol, Sweat freak!


----------



## Queenie

Sweat said:


> Lol, Sweat freak!


I know. Its my one downfall I guess lol


----------



## Sweat

RXQueenie said:


> I know. Its my one downfall I guess lol


Past 4 nights I have woken up with sweaty sheets and pillow, literally putting clean sheets on daily, stims and hot weather not going well together. Will send my dirty sheets to you...


----------



## Queenie

So my last workout was legs... obviously.

front squats.

Sldl.

Hammy curls.

Leg extensions.

Thats training over for a month or so! Bit of an emotional day. Feels like im saying goodbye to life as I know it... although its only temporary... just gonna be all out of my routine etc. Im a bag of nerves. Really unlike me to feel like this.

Will update tomorrow with my weigh-in.

Have a fab friday all x


----------



## Queenie

Ok so ive put on 0.3kg (0.7lb)... still under 70kg though so im fine. Ive not cheated so im putting it down to stress and nerves!

Apparently after hosp im going to come out about 10lb heavier due to all the **** they pump into u... great!!! I will weigh-in next sat because im a sicko like that. Scared.


----------



## DB

RXQueenie said:


> Ok so ive put on 0.3kg (0.7lb)... still under 70kg though so im fine. Ive not cheated so im putting it down to stress and nerves!
> 
> Apparently after hosp im going to come out about 10lb heavier due to all the **** they pump into u... great!!! I will weigh-in next sat because im a sicko like that. Scared.


Remember weightloss is never linear, if it is, then probably something isn't right, especially when estrogen is involved.


----------



## 25434

The mind always takes you to a more fearful place Claire. You will be fine, I'm sure of it. You have grit missis, and you can hack it...breathe deep...x


----------



## Queenie

DB said:


> Remember weightloss is never linear, if it is, then probably something isn't right, especially when estrogen is involved.


Thanks baz. I do actually preach that myself but u know what its like taking your own advice lol.

I saw u had an amazing few weekends for your birthday celebrations  good on u (and briar for arranging it lol) x


----------



## DB

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks baz. I do actually preach that myself but u know what its like taking your own advice lol.
> 
> I saw u had an amazing few weekends for your birthday celebrations  good on u (and briar for arranging it lol) x


Yeah it was awesome thanks! Good luck with the babylons!


----------



## Queenie

DB said:


> Yeah it was awesome thanks! Good luck with the babylons!


Thank u I appreciate that comment... im gonna need it lol  x


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> The mind always takes you to a more fearful place Claire. You will be fine, I'm sure of it. You have grit missis, and you can hack it...breathe deep...x


Thanks ollie. U know me im usually a calm person but im way out of 'normality' right now.

Thank u for the support as always xx


----------



## Northern Lass

Will be thinking of you Claire x hugsx


----------



## Queenie

YummyMummy said:


> Will be thinking of you Claire x hugsx


Thanks yummy! X


----------



## onthebuild

When you going in for it? Did you say Monday or an I imagining things and it's today?

If it's the latter best of luck today!


----------



## Queenie

onthebuild said:


> When you going in for it? Did you say Monday or an I imagining things and it's today?
> 
> If it's the latter best of luck today!


Its Monday  good memory lol


----------



## onthebuild

RXQueenie said:


> Its Monday  good memory lol


In that case then, bugger your good luck, ill wait till tomorrow!


----------



## Queenie

Today's the day. Been a real emotional weekend tbh. My train to London is in about half hour and im nil by mouth so no coffee!!! Argh!

Will update when I can. Wish me luck! X


----------



## phoenix1980

Its what you want , it;ll go well! Im sure of it! Now forgive the intrusion but I just had to wish you well, hopefully when its all done you;ll be happy and can move on


----------



## Queenie

phoenix1980 said:


> Its what you want , it;ll go well! Im sure of it! Now forgive the intrusion but I just had to wish you well, hopefully when its all done you;ll be happy and can move on


Itll be fine im just hungry/thirsty/tired etc lol. Thank u for popping in


----------



## phoenix1980

This is when we shine baby, this is when we shine. As already stated in another thread and ofc forgive the american cheesyness lol.


----------



## 25434

Good luck Claire....you will be okay my lovely.....warmest wishes and a massive massive hug.......xx


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> Good luck Claire....you will be okay my lovely.....warmest wishes and a massive massive hug.......xx


A lose hug though please  in fact maybe just a kiss x


----------



## dazbcos1969

Got a good shape to build off sexy for a CrossFit Retard & Oly Lifting Dabbler lol I have to say i like it 

Good Luck will keep an eye on ya 

Daz B


----------



## Queenie

dazbcos1969 said:


> Got a good shape to build off sexy for a CrossFit Retard & Oly Lifting Dabbler lol I have to say i like it
> 
> Good Luck will keep an eye on ya
> 
> Daz B


Thanks daz - nice words! welcome in


----------



## dazbcos1969

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks daz - nice words! welcome in


Your welcome and thanks for the invite i guess i gate crashed soz  x


----------



## Sharpy76

Good luck!

Just think of the end prize, i am:devil2:

You'll be fine


----------



## Queenie

Sharpy76 said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Just think of the end prize, i am:devil2:
> 
> You'll be fine


Honestly - much appreciated. Thank u for popping in to say that  x


----------



## H10dst

Good luck for today, hope everything goes well.


----------



## Bad Alan

Hope all goes well Claire :clap: :w00t: :tongue:


----------



## onthebuild




----------



## BodyBuilding101

Hope it goes well today C, good luck


----------



## dazbcos1969

use your strength and focus that u apply to your training sessions every day to help u through the day = positive mental attitude  looking over your Journal this will be a walk in the park for you  Good Luck


----------



## Queenie

Thanks everyone!! This support is amazing, im genuinely humbled.

Just checked into my hotel. Got an hour to chill out then heading to the clinic x


----------



## Sweat

All the best with it all sexy pants, I better be one of the first to get the Post event picture messages!!!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Hope recovery is going well :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie

Right guys, travelling back home today. The whole experience has not been nice. Ive not slept for nigh on 4 days now, the pain yesterday was actually unbearable and im dreading the travelling today but needs must.

Urgh.


----------



## biglbs

Hi Babe,hope you feel ok,,


----------



## 25434

Oh dear...poor you...hope you were given some painkillers and stuff......xx


----------



## Kimball

Day 4 on it starts to ease, I'm told, also try to get the Lonsdale support bras (cheap, soft, no band on the scar and very effective) and take lots of painkillers!


----------



## Queenie

Kimball said:


> Day 4 on it starts to ease, I'm told, also try to get the Lonsdale support bras (cheap, soft, no band on the scar and very effective) and take lots of painkillers!


Great!!!!!  thanks for the lonsdale tip. Will check those out.

@Flubs yes I do have painkillers.... they just dont touch the pain! Running on adrenaline right now I think.

@biglbs thank u  not really feeling ok though


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Great!!!!!  thanks for the lonsdale tip. Will check those out.
> 
> @Flubs yes I do have painkillers.... they just dont touch the pain! Running on adrenaline right now I think.
> 
> @biglbs thank u  not really feeling ok though


Increase all pills x10 over 

Rest up Q


----------



## Queenie

R0BLET said:


> Increase all pills x10 over
> 
> Rest up Q


Trust me im tempted but I don't think my liver could take it!


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Trust me im tempted but I don't think my liver could take it!


Get on the milk thistle 

What have they given you?


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Great!!!!!  thanks for the lonsdale tip. Will check those out.
> 
> @Flubs yes I do have painkillers.... they just dont touch the pain! Running on adrenaline right now I think.
> 
> @biglbs thank u  not really feeling ok though


Bless ya.hugs sent xx


----------



## Queenie

R0BLET said:


> Get on the milk thistle
> 
> What have they given you?


600mg ibuprofen

1g paracetamol

60mg tramadol

Ha! Milk thistle... I should have known!


----------



## BigTrev

Milk thistle is as useful as an ashtray on a motorbike.

WATER,,Fresh fruit and healthy diet is the only liver cleanser

Ps,,,hope you ok Claire x


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> 600mg ibuprofen
> 
> 1g paracetamol
> 
> 60mg tramadol
> 
> Ha! Milk thistle... I should have known!


Dirty pill popper 

I'd smash more paracetamol in though..... But that's me lol


----------



## TELBOR

BigTrev said:


> Milk thistle is as useful as an ashtray on a motorbike.
> 
> WATER,,Fresh fruit and healthy diet is the only liver cleanser
> 
> Ps,,,hope you ok Claire x


It's great stuff.......


----------



## Queenie

R0BLET said:


> Dirty pill popper
> 
> I'd smash more paracetamol in though..... But that's me lol


Already taking 2 hourly alternate plus tramadol before bed and still cant sleep through the pain.

How much more can I take??


----------



## tamara

Tramadol is the boy! I'm guessing from bra comments, pain, clinic and surgery talk you've had your baps done!

I had mine back in 2007 don't know if you've had sub muscular ones or not, I did, couldn't sleep laying down for about a week. I had mine with transform had to go to London NW11. In a week or so you'll be fine, just be careful when your changing gear in the car cos it feels like your implants crunch!


----------



## Queenie

beefdinner said:


> Tramadol is the boy! I'm guessing from bra comments, pain, clinic and surgery talk you've had your baps done!
> 
> I had mine back in 2007 don't know if you've had sub muscular ones or not, I did, couldn't sleep laying down for about a week. I had mine with transform had to go to London NW11. In a week or so you'll be fine, just be careful when your changing gear in the car cos it feels like your implants crunch!


I can't sleep at all. Tramadol doesn't touch me so u were lucky!


----------



## tamara

Oh and don't know if they told you to take arnica tablets? It helps with healing. Get them from boots


----------



## tamara

I had one of those v shaped pillow things, was so uncomfortable cos I normally like to sleep on my side but sleeping practically upright was a nightmare. In a couple of weeks try massaging them cos it can help avoid capsular contraction.

P.s you have to recreate this picture when you're all healed!


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Already taking 2 hourly alternate plus tramadol before bed and still cant sleep through the pain.
> 
> How much more can I take??


Well, a nurse once said to me I take 1g of paracetamol to budge a bad headache... So in this case I'd say go for double that lol

Tramadol I have no idea tbh, a guy I work with is on 120mg a day though after having his hip replaced - that was 16 weeks ago lol so maybe you could up it a little....?


----------



## Queenie

beefdinner said:


> I had one of those v shaped pillow things, was so uncomfortable cos I normally like to sleep on my side but sleeping practically upright was a nightmare. In a couple of weeks try massaging them cos it can help avoid capsular contraction.
> 
> P.s you have to recreate this picture when you're all healed!


Maybe in a few years with a tummy tuck ill look like that lol!!!!


----------



## Queenie

R0BLET said:


> Well, a nurse once said to me I take 1g of paracetamol to budge a bad headache... So in this case I'd say go for double that lol
> 
> Tramadol I have no idea tbh, a guy I work with is on 120mg a day though after having his hip replaced - that was 16 weeks ago lol so maybe you could up it a little....?


Ok im on it! My liver is cursing u lol x


----------



## tamara

RXQueenie said:


> Maybe in a few years with a tummy tuck ill look like that lol!!!!


Now that's a painful one. When I was checking in to the clinic there was a woman sitting on the sofa watching tv and she had had a tummy tuck. Her stomach was black with bruises she had bandages which you could see yellow crap on there, not iodine colour but like puss or something and a tube hanging out of her belly. That looked painful. When I came round from anaesthetic I was crying, I don't even know why but they said I'd been crying for the last 10 minutes when I was under! I remember being wheeled up to my room on the bed and had to transfer to my bed I just had to do a body flop like a sack of s.hit. Couldn't sleep all night, real upset and I had this one big black Jamaican nurse and she held my hand all through the night and early hours and sang to me!


----------



## BigTrev

beefdinner said:


> I had one of those v shaped pillow things, was so uncomfortable cos I normally like to sleep on my side but sleeping practically upright was a nightmare. In a couple of weeks try massaging them cos it can help avoid capsular contraction.
> 
> P.s you have to recreate this picture when you're all healed!


Please nomore of these lady pics,,,yous are ruining my love life lol


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Ok im on it! My liver is cursing u lol x


----------



## 25434

ullo Claire....back home now...Queenie boobilicious..hahaha.....the pain will pass...sorry I can't help you with that...I wish I could...crossed fingers everything will ease up soon...xx


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> ullo Claire....back home now...Queenie boobilicious..hahaha.....the pain will pass...sorry I can't help you with that...I wish I could...crossed fingers everything will ease up soon...xx


Thanks flubs, yes back home. My fam think I need to go stay with them for a few days.... im being a bit stubborn right now but need to give it some serious consideration  every day will get better though... xx


----------



## BodyBuilding101

C can you not go to your GP and get some morphine derived meds just to tide you over?

I remember i was on morphine for 24 hours after my surgery, obviously i didnt have a boob job! But morphine is nice :tongue:


----------



## Kimball

RXQueenie said:


> Ok im on it! My liver is cursing u lol x


Seriously please don't overdo the paracetamol, have you any idea how dangerous that stuff is!

Take extra ibuprofen if you need to, can easily double the dose of that, paracetamol is a real no afaic!


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks [Redacted], yes back home. My fam think I need to go stay with them for a few days.... im being a bit stubborn right now but need to give it some serious consideration  every day will get better though... xx


listen [Redacted]...until you can move a little more freely don't be too stubborn...you need some help right now, until the worst is over, so take it......don't mess up on all the pain due to stubborness...but I would be just the same too so I'm not gonna hark on about it....xx


----------



## Queenie

BodyBuilding101 said:


> C can you not go to your GP and get some morphine derived meds just to tide you over?
> 
> I remember i was on morphine for 24 hours after my surgery, obviously i didnt have a boob job! But morphine is nice :tongue:


Gp wont do anything for me


----------



## Queenie

Kimball said:


> Seriously please don't overdo the paracetamol, have you any idea how dangerous that stuff is!
> 
> Take extra ibuprofen if you need to, can easily double the dose of that, paracetamol is a real no afaic!


I was thinking of trying diclophenac or cocodamol x


----------



## BodyBuilding101

RXQueenie said:


> Gp wont do anything for me


Why? If you are in pain and the meds you have been given are not working, even if it is a private operation, they still have a duty of care? do they not?

Would be a wise move to go stay with family CLaire until you feel a little better


----------



## Queenie

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Why? If you are in pain and the meds you have been given are not working, even if it is a private operation, they still have a duty of care? do they not?
> 
> Would be a wise move to go stay with family CLaire until you feel a little better


Foreign surgery... they won't do sod all to help. I met a lady that had a tummy tuck and got an infection. Nhs wouldn't touch her so she contacted my surgeon to sort it out.


----------



## luther1

A friend of mine used tramadol. I went in on Tuesday last week queenie and had corrective jaw surgery. Basically my top jaw was moved forward 7mm to correct my inderbite and tbh,up until Saturday the pain was horrendous. I'm taking ibuprofen and aspirin only twice a day now. Things will get better quickly,just ride through the next couple of days.jen had her boobs done last Xmas and loves them. New confidence a swagger. It'll all be worth it x


----------



## Kimball

RXQueenie said:


> I was thinking of trying diclophenac or cocodamol x


Cocodamol is paracetamol based so still a big no to overdosing, diclo I'm not sure.

I'd double the dose of ibuprofen and keep the rest the same. And LOTS of rest/sleep. You shouldn't be getting kids ready, lifting the kettle, even dressing yourself! Get round your dads and get spoilt! Xx


----------



## luther1

Kimball said:


> Cocodamol is paracetamol based so still a big no to overdosing, diclo I'm not sure.
> 
> I'd double the dose of ibuprofen and keep the rest the same. And LOTS of rest/sleep. You shouldn't be getting kids ready, lifting the kettle, even dressing yourself! Get round your dads and get spoilt! Xx


The hospital advices me to double my ibuprofen dose if needed. Good advice


----------



## Kimball

luther1 said:


> The hospital advices me to double my ibuprofen dose if needed. Good advice


Yes I've always been advised that, paracetamol od, especially at queenies size, is a real risk, ibuprofen is much, much safer.


----------



## onthebuild

Hope you feel better soon, if I could share the pain I would!

Best of luck sleeping.


----------



## Lou Lou

Hey, are you happy with them?? Can't beleive how much pain your in! You poor thing, I was just a bit uncomfortable and felt restricted. Mine are 9 weeks old now and still not anywhere near being able to get on the pole. Driving me mad now :-(

The pain will ease soon I'm sure! Just make sure you have people looking after you xx


----------



## Queenie

Lou Lou said:


> Hey, are you happy with them?? Can't beleive how much pain your in! You poor thing, I was just a bit uncomfortable and felt restricted. Mine are 9 weeks old now and still not anywhere near being able to get on the pole. Driving me mad now :-(
> 
> The pain will ease soon I'm sure! Just make sure you have people looking after you xx


I can't see them lou. Can just see my bullet proof vest! Im going to take it off soon, maybe tomorrow. And yes its definitely pain, not just uncomfortable. Im used to the restriction now lol. I only woke up 3 times last night and I have some friends popping over today to help out. Im literally useless!


----------



## Lou Lou

RXQueenie said:


> I can't see them lou. Can just see my bullet proof vest! Im going to take it off soon, maybe tomorrow. And yes its definitely pain, not just uncomfortable. Im used to the restriction now lol. I only woke up 3 times last night and I have some friends popping over today to help out. Im literally useless!


My god...you poor thing!!! :-( be prepared for them to look like man pecs!! Lol. Mine did for ages, but now they look like lovely lady boobies haha. I was useless for ages Iv only just been able to Hoover comfortably. Hope the pain eases soon. Take whatever help you can! Xx


----------



## Kimball

RXQueenie said:


> I can't see them lou. Can just see my bullet proof vest! Im going to take it off soon, maybe tomorrow. And yes its definitely pain, not just uncomfortable. Im used to the restriction now lol. I only woke up 3 times last night and I have some friends popping over today to help out. Im literally useless!


Did they go under the muscle? They do look like pecs for a bit if they did, lol.

If not I'm very surprised they haven't put you straight into a sports bra, Charlie did the same day.


----------



## Queenie

Kimball said:


> Did they go under the muscle? They do look like pecs for a bit if they did, lol.
> 
> If not I'm very surprised they haven't put you straight into a sports bra, Charlie did the same day.


Yes they're unders. @Lou Lou and I just figured out why im in pain we think! Lol.

I am in a velcro support bra (bullet proof vest) - its very restrictive!


----------



## Kimball

RXQueenie said:


> Yes they're unders. @Lou Lou and I just figured out why im in pain we think! Lol.
> 
> I am in a velcro support bra (bullet proof vest) - its very restrictive!


Surprised they went under from what you described.

Exactly what I think, go and get one of those Lonsdale sports ones I mentioned, think it will make a massive difference! Sports direct was the best place I think.


----------



## Queenie

Kimball said:


> Surprised they went under from what you described.
> 
> Exactly what I think, go and get one of those Lonsdale sports ones I mentioned, think it will make a massive difference! Sports direct was the best place I think.


They had no choice but to go under 

I have to keep this on for a month. Im reluctant to take it off as the support it gives is immense!


----------



## Kimball

RXQueenie said:


> They had no choice but to go under
> 
> I have to keep this on for a month. Im reluctant to take it off as the support it gives is immense!


From the consultations I was at that's a very out of date approach, but it's hard to go against your consultant.


----------



## bluejoanna

Hi Queenie - Just popping by to wish you well, I am more of a lurker, but have been reading your journal. You work very hard and the results must be so rewarding, you look fabulous. In a few weeks you will have a cracking rack to show off too  I hope you feel a little better soon. All the best x


----------



## Queenie

@bluejoanna I really appreciate that thank u


----------



## onthebuild

Hey queenie! Bad news it's still painful, hope it isn't too bad! Any of the drugs working yet to mask it or still not touching it?


----------



## Queenie

onthebuild said:


> Hey queenie! Bad news it's still painful, hope it isn't too bad! Any of the drugs working yet to mask it or still not touching it?


I feel better than yesterday but still cant stand up straight or anything. Look to tomorrow lol x


----------



## onthebuild

RXQueenie said:


> I feel better than yesterday but still cant stand up straight or anything. Look to tomorrow lol x


If you have some lackeys round to do your chores, I'd make the most of it!


----------



## Queenie

onthebuild said:


> If you have some lackeys round to do your chores, I'd make the most of it!


Are u offering? Ill pm u my address x


----------



## onthebuild

RXQueenie said:


> Are u offering? Ill pm u my address x


Hell no!! Got enough jobs to do of my own!!


----------



## Queenie

onthebuild said:


> Hell no!! Got enough jobs to do of my own!!


Dammit!!! Lol


----------



## dazbcos1969

Well done u are very Brave 

Daz B


----------



## Queenie

dazbcos1969 said:


> Well done u are very Brave
> 
> Daz B


Cheers Daz  brave or stupid hmm...


----------



## Rykard

hey Queenie, missed you going in for your op. Hope you are starting to feel a bit better. Take any help that is offered if it makes your life a bit more bearable. Keep smiling


----------



## Lou Lou

How you feeling today?? I'd leave the bullet proof vest on...do exactly as the surgeon says then if you have any probs you know you've done as you were told. I couldn't stand up straight for over a month! Lol. I felt like a block of cement was strapped to my chest. Strangest feeling ever!!


----------



## onthebuild

Wow I would just like to say, it sounds like absolute hell! What you ladies put yourselves through to make yourselves more confident/attractive/whatever else is pretty crazy, I know I couldn't do it!

Going to the gym/showering on a daily basis is enough for me, I don't know how you can cope with all the hair products, makeup, ankle breaking shoes, waxing and plucking, let alone all this pain for a new set of boobs!

Some new found respect for you lot who can do all that and still have time/energy to have lives!

A kick in the nuts is still more painful than giving birth though.... :whistling:


----------



## Queenie

Thanks @Rykard and @Lou Lou feeling better today. Stitches are feeling like they are healing nicely - only pain now is the vest!! Lol. Counting down the weeks until I can take it off lol.

@onthebuild - this is major for me. I dont wear high heels and tons of make up but the boobs are something ive wanted for 6 years. Im not sure most women would go through this just to look good. There has to be underlying reasons.


----------



## Sweat

Sounds like you really been through ti Claire, hope it is getting better and if you haven't already taken your parents offer I'd defo go stay with them and take it easy. Hope you're feeling 100% again very shortly!


----------



## flinty90

hey queenster hope your feeling a little better today XX


----------



## Queenie

Thanks for popping in @Sweat and @flinty90. Def more myself today and weaning myself off the painkillers lol. Goes to show how amazing the body actually is.... plus how the healthy lifestyle does nothing but good!


----------



## Kimball

So have you dared look yet?


----------



## Queenie

Kimball said:


> So have you dared look yet?


Lol nope. Ive undone the top velcro strap but haven't taken the vest off yet. Im too scared it will hurt to put it back on x


----------



## biglbs

Hi babe,thinking of you and your pain,lots of love xx


----------



## PaulB

I hope the pain subsides for you soon. Sounds like you've had a tough time.


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Hi babe,thinking of you and your pain,lots of love xx


Thanks big guy. I hope youre ok x

@PaulB - no pain, no gain I guess lol


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Queenie

Just been having a read through. Really hope you're in less pain soon, must be awful!

I've wanted to get mine done for ages but having second thoughts now lol.

You're a brave lady xxx


----------



## PaulB

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks big guy. I hope youre ok x
> 
> @PaulB - no pain, no gain I guess lol


I know you've wanted your boobs for a long time, it'll be worth it. Nice confidence boost for you.


----------



## Queenie

[email protected] said:


> Hi Queenie
> 
> Just been having a read through. Really hope you're in less pain soon, must be awful!
> 
> I've wanted to get mine done for ages but having second thoughts now lol.
> 
> You're a brave lady xxx


Its really not nice. I don't know whether mine is an extreme case or not... everyone else seems to cope fine... but im no wimp... which makes me think ppl just forget the pain.

Urgh. Think long and hard on it. Thats all ill say!!


----------



## Queenie

PaulB said:


> I know you've wanted your boobs for a long time, it'll be worth it. Nice confidence boost for you.


Ah im a very complex character... it'll take more than a set of boobs to get my confidence back. Been put down for too long. Gotta lose all this fat and THEN I might believe and feel confident with myself


----------



## [email protected]

RXQueenie said:


> Its really not nice. I don't know whether mine is an extreme case or not... everyone else seems to cope fine... but im no wimp... which makes me think ppl just forget the pain.
> 
> Urgh. Think long and hard on it. Thats all ill say!!


Have you checked with your consultant that the level of pain you're in is normal?

Maybe you're right and people just forget how bad it was. A bit like child birth I suppose. If we remembered exactly how bad it was, nobody would have more than 1 baby lol.


----------



## Queenie

[email protected] said:


> Have you checked with your consultant that the level of pain you're in is normal?
> 
> Maybe you're right and people just forget how bad it was. A bit like child birth I suppose. If we remembered exactly how bad it was, nobody would have more than 1 baby lol.


He gave me extra pain relief whilst I was in the recovery room. I thought about calling but I was already on strongest painkillers so what could they have done? Its over now anyway. Just left with stiffness and bruising - that I can deal with!


----------



## [email protected]

RXQueenie said:


> He gave me extra pain relief whilst I was in the recovery room. I thought about calling but I was already on strongest painkillers so what could they have done? Its over now anyway. Just left with stiffness and bruising - that I can deal with!


Well it'll be worth it when you're all healed. You'll have to give us a flash in the powder room


----------



## PaulB

RXQueenie said:


> Ah im a very complex character... it'll take more than a set of boobs to get my confidence back. Been put down for too long. Gotta lose all this fat and THEN I might believe and feel confident with myself


You beat yourself up too much. Youre a good looking girl, believe in yourself. Fat you ain't...

That's enough of that. These fvckers on here will think I'm trying to hit on you lol x


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks big guy. I hope youre ok x
> 
> @PaulB - no pain, no gain I guess lol


Fine Babe,lost 39lbs now only 33lbs to go,so i am a happy bunny!


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Fine Babe,lost 39lbs now only 33lbs to go,so i am a happy bunny!


How flipping awesome is that?! So proud of u tom!!!!! X


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> How flipping awesome is that?! So proud of u tom!!!!! X


  ,I can even see my willy now..... :lol:

8" off waist,i posted some stats in mine have a read through when you can xxx


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> ,I can even see my willy now..... :lol:
> 
> 8" off waist,i posted some stats in mine have a read through when you can xxx


LMAO!!!! Mega congrats on seeing the purple one eyed monster mate!!

8" mate, wow! Did not see that in your journal but it is stupid pages / day! So will add a second congrats here.

Sorry @RXQueenie for cluttering your journo.


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> LMAO!!!! Mega congrats on seeing the purple one eyed monster mate!!
> 
> 8" mate, wow! Did not see that in your journal but it is stupid pages / day! So will add a second congrats here.
> 
> Sorry @RXQueenie for cluttering your journo.


It winks ya know!


----------



## Skye666

RXQueenie said:


> He gave me extra pain relief whilst I was in the recovery room. I thought about calling but I was already on strongest painkillers so what could they have done? Its over now anyway. Just left with stiffness and bruising - that I can deal with!


It gets better and better...and worth it in the end!!! Jojo is right it's like forgetting the baby pain...hence my boy is 26yrs old I never went back for another ...but I'd have another boob job lol.


----------



## constantbulk

hope you get well soon, just had a read up dont think i would have a boob job if i was female but hope yours turn out just how you want them !!


----------



## Queenie

Skye666 said:


> It gets better and better...and worth it in the end!!! Jojo is right it's like forgetting the baby pain...hence my boy is 26yrs old I never went back for another ...but I'd have another boob job lol.


Thanks skye. im feeling much more positive today... still couldn't convince me to have another boob job though lol


----------



## Queenie

constantbulk said:


> hope you get well soon, just had a read up dont think i would have a boob job if i was female but hope yours turn out just how you want them !!


Hey thanks for stopping in! I feel bad that there's no training in here but I guess this journal is as much about my journey as anything else


----------



## chris27

Hope all is well with you queenie


----------



## Queenie

chris27 said:


> Hope all is well with you queenie


Hey chris. All good now thank u! How are u?


----------



## Sweat

Hope all's well on the chesticles front, had a sneak peak yet?! I'd not be able to resist, like xmas! 

Wanting after shots!


----------



## Queenie

Sweat said:


> Hope all's well on the chesticles front, had a sneak peak yet?! I'd not be able to resist, like xmas!
> 
> Wanting after shots!


Yes - I released them today! They are not a pretty sight lol. but they will be soon im sure.


----------



## Sweat

RXQueenie said:


> Yes - I released them today! They are not a pretty sight lol. but they will be soon im sure.


To be expected after what they been through, will take a while to heal fully I reckon. Where you pleased with how the size was regardless of bruising etc? Or can you not tell yet as swelling still?


----------



## Queenie

Sweat said:


> To be expected after what they been through, will take a while to heal fully I reckon. Where you pleased with how the size was regardless of bruising etc? Or can you not tell yet as swelling still?


still swollen... so expecting them to go down a bit... but theyre a good size!


----------



## H10dst

Are you still in pain? When can you go back to training? First set of flies will be interesting!!


----------



## Queenie

H10dst said:


> Are you still in pain? When can you go back to training? First set of flies will be interesting!!


no pain now. no training for at least 6 weeks...

... and i dont do flyes anyway lol... dont train chest at all


----------



## H10dst

RXQueenie said:


> no pain now. no training for at least 6 weeks...
> 
> ... and i dont do flyes anyway lol... dont train chest at all


That's good about the pain, six week training holiday, sounds nice


----------



## Queenie

H10dst said:


> That's good about the pain, six week training holiday, sounds nice


i miss training even now... but it's got to be done... also gives me time to work on a few other things that i had planned. so not all bad


----------



## H10dst

RXQueenie said:


> i miss training even now... but it's got to be done... also gives me time to work on a few other things that i had planned. so not all bad


Don't go sneaking back to gym early as it will not do you any good. A break does the world of good anyway.


----------



## 25434

H10dst said:


> Don't go sneaking back to gym early as it will not do you any good. A break does the world of good anyway.


I agree....long term it will be worth it...


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> I agree....long term it will be worth it...


I know flubs. Its going to be a tough 6.. no no 5 weeks now!! Xx


----------



## chris27

RXQueenie said:


> Hey chris. All good now thank u! How are u?


Im good thanks the mt2 is def working now lol glad you are feeling better


----------



## Sweat

RXQueenie said:


> still swollen... so expecting them to go down a bit... but theyre a good size!


Good good Claire, really hope you're happy with them, you deserve it!


----------



## Northern Lass

Sorry I haven't been in here for a bit claire  Hope your bust ( I sound like my grandma) is feeling better ... rest and take plenty of painkillers when needed *hugs*


----------



## ditz

Pain must be easing now !? Well hoping anyway!!! Still pleased with everything?  X


----------



## Queenie

thanks @Sweat and @YummyMummy... i feel like sharon from eastenders necking these painkillers!! have stopped the tramadol now though... still on para and ibu... but def cant be doing without those right now!! went back to work yesterday  hate it but need some kind of normality i think. also started back on diet today.... unsure whether i should be restricting my body while it's healing but i cannot stand the fat i've put on!!! x

@ditz - hey! slightly eased... still not 100% happy but i wont be until things have settled. they still look a bit angry for my liking lol x


----------



## Queenie

Right so today ive been looking at diet and supplements. Ive been very slack with diet over the last week which has been good for the soul but not for my wobbly bits!

Right back to 1400 cals today. No exercise. Its a little depressing to be on 'girl cals' - but thats what I worked it out to be just to maintain over the coming weeks.

I think next week I will throw in 2 or 3 hiit sessions on a stationary bike... but this will depend on how I feel.

Looking to add to my supps list! Been reading a few poliquin articles around digestive enzymes and now fish oils and glutamine (the latter two thanks to a fellow ukm member!) Plus bits to aid healing like zinc and magnesium.

Oh yes.... all this sitting on my bum doing nothing, does leave plenty of time for research thats for sure!! X


----------



## Sweat

Haha, Fish oils are a must in my opinion, I do 5-6g of high strength EPA/DHA Omega 3 fishoils per day, keep me lubed!! 

L-glut and ZMA are also in my supp's list, all good stuff. Not sure on digestive enzymes but maybe something I will add into the mix too, might as well rattle some more!!

Would defo go easy on the training though Claire, no rush and you can't got gotten fat in just a week or two off, just take your time and recover. Then smash it again!!


----------



## biglbs

Just popping in to see if you had pics up yet????

What i cvnt i typed; to see how you where? and that came out,,,,ten times ,so in the end i left it up,,,,er,,,,in,,,,forget it!

Love and hugs my lovely xx


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Just popping in to see if you had pics up yet????
> 
> What i cvnt i typed; to see how you where? and that came out,,,,ten times ,so in the end i left it up,,,,er,,,,in,,,,forget it!
> 
> Love and hugs my lovely xx


Cheeky! Im feeling much better! I can stand up straight and everything lol. V pleased  are u ok? X


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Cheeky! Im feeling much better! I can stand up straight and everything lol. V pleased  are u ok? X


AAAND everything!?!?!?!

I am feeling awsome and starting to get near looking it!:laugh:

42lbs off ,28lbs to go now,trained with a lad half my age yesterday and ruined him,he had to stop!!!


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> AAAND everything!?!?!?!
> 
> I am feeling awsome and starting to get near looking it!:laugh:
> 
> 42lbs off ,28lbs to go now,trained with a lad half my age yesterday and ruined him,he had to stop!!!


Haha!! Thats the way to do it big guy  x


----------



## Queenie

So I had a friend from the gym over yesterday. We talked for about 5 hours non-stop! It was suggested that I could think about doing a show next year.... which would leave some time this year for a...

BULK!

I will look into it... im sure its just eating higher amounts of the already clean food I diet on... but ultimately I think its going to be too much of a headfvck for me to see the scales creeping up and not getting leaner (or will I get leaner but slightly bigger?) - this is why I need to research!


----------



## Northern Lass

RXQueenie said:


> So I had a friend from the gym over yesterday. We talked for about 5 hours non-stop! It was suggested that I could think about doing a show next year.... which would leave some time this year for a...
> 
> BULK!
> 
> I will look into it... im sure its just eating higher amounts of the already clean food I diet on... but ultimately I think its going to be too much of a headfvck for me to see the scales creeping up and not getting leaner (or will I get leaner but slightly bigger?) - this is why I need to research!


Trial and error.... but a show sounds exciting


----------



## onthebuild

RXQueenie said:


> So I had a friend from the gym over yesterday. We talked for about 5 hours non-stop! It was suggested that I could think about doing a show next year.... which would leave some time this year for a...
> 
> BULK!
> 
> I will look into it... im sure its just eating higher amounts of the already clean food I diet on... but ultimately I think its going to be too much of a headfvck for me to see the scales creeping up and not getting leaner (or will I get leaner but slightly bigger?) - this is why I need to research!


I'm a big believer that the more muscle you carry, the easier it is to get lean, due to needing more calories just to fuel your muscle. If that makes sense?


----------



## ditz

Definitely more muscle faster metabolism.

Guess everybodys different but in the beginning Scott upped my calories dramatically and even with some foods i'd never before considered lean and within weeks I was leaner

Now it seems my metabolism is silly fast

Try it Q


----------



## Queenie

onthebuild said:


> I'm a big believer that the more muscle you carry, the easier it is to get lean, due to needing more calories just to fuel your muscle. If that makes sense?


Totally makes sense. Id just never considered it before tbh.



ditz said:


> Definitely more muscle faster metabolism.
> 
> Guess everybodys different but in the beginning Scott upped my calories dramatically and even with some foods i'd never before considered lean and within weeks I was leaner
> 
> Now it seems my metabolism is silly fast
> 
> Try it Q


U know me I just worry. I hate being this big and to purposely put my cals up (even though clean) will be a massive problem for me. Especially as women are naturally programmed to under eat!


----------



## ditz

Yep, but we'll get ya through.

Sometimes you need to be told your not getting fat/going backwards and are infact headed towards your goals.. you really can't see it yourself sometimes!


----------



## Queenie

Ok guys... this is the result of two weeks off training and diet. Probably the most depressing pic ever as I can't do anything about it.

Really gonna need some help here! Still 4 weeks to go 



No abs. Muffin tops. Chunky legs. Its like my worst nightmare.


----------



## BodyBuilding101

RXQueenie said:


> Ok guys... this is the result of two weeks off training and diet. Probably the most depressing pic ever as I can't do anything about it.
> 
> Really gonna need some help here! Still 4 weeks to go
> 
> View attachment 122581
> 
> 
> No abs. Muffin tops. Chunky legs. Its like my worst nightmare.


You look sexy, stop being hard on yourself!! :wub:

Most guys would choose a real woman with curves than a size 0 stick, just in case she broke


----------



## Queenie

BodyBuilding101 said:


> You look sexy, stop being hard on yourself!! :wub:
> 
> Most guys would choose a real woman with curves than a size 0 stick, just in case she broke


Lucky im not doing this to get a man then ay? Lol

But thank u


----------



## BodyBuilding101

RXQueenie said:


> Lucky im not doing this to get a man then ay? Lol
> 
> But thank u


I think women are too hard on themselves, advertising and media ramming the notion of thin is sexy, is causing healthy women to doubt themselves and their body's. You have to learn to love yourself. 

Your doing good and progressing, anything else is just a bonus :thumbup1:


----------



## ditz

Women are too hard on them selves,

Those in to training and diet more so

And you even more so 

This is a loooong game we're playing. You've done something that's gonna advance the final goal. By all means, feel that you don't look your best - that's what's gonna drive you to push when you're back on it. But don't let it get you down, that's counter productive.

Stick to your diet, or close to it at least.. Enjoy the down time. Let all your joints and etc heal up nicely.. Then smash it hard the second you can!!!

And for the record.. You're not fat.. I can show you fat if you wish lol

Lecture over


----------



## onthebuild

Got some hard work to do, some sweating and crawling out of the gym exhausted but we'll all support you!

4 weeks and counting, not that you're counting down the minutes like :whistling:

On a different note your tattoo looks decent!


----------



## Northern Lass

Like others have said don't be hard on yourself, theres hardly any fat there at all., I think you missed placed your glasses


----------



## Sweat

You look great Claire and will be back into it again in no time. 4 weeks is nothing and you'll be mega physced/motivated and then can take it to the next level!!!

Here to support if I can as always!


----------



## Skye666

RXQueenie said:


> Ok guys... this is the result of two weeks off training and diet. Probably the most depressing pic ever as I can't do anything about it.
> 
> Really gonna need some help here! Still 4 weeks to go
> 
> View attachment 122581
> 
> 
> No abs. Muffin tops. Chunky legs. Its like my worst nightmare.


Hey girl...u don't look bad at all...that is NOT. Muffin top... If ur used to training and can't for a while it feels like **** and us women if we eat anything when not training we feel fat!! You don't look as bad as u feel


----------



## liam0810

Queenie you look fine. You're body will change a little with no training but once you get back in you're body will remember and you'll be back where you were in no time. If you feel cr4p do some light cardio like walking as am sure that wont effect the new boobs!

Not long till back in gym so don't let it get you down


----------



## DB

RXQueenie said:


> Ok guys... this is the result of two weeks off training and diet. Probably the most depressing pic ever as I can't do anything about it.
> 
> Really gonna need some help here! Still 4 weeks to go
> 
> View attachment 122581
> 
> 
> No abs. Muffin tops. Chunky legs. Its like my worst nightmare.


Don't even worry about it!

Try and eat well and before you know it, 4 weeks would have passed and you can start training lightly again..

The end product will be worth the wait.. Muscle memory is a crazy thing!


----------



## ah24

Claire, I know you can't train - but how comes you came off the diet too? If I couldn't train for X weeks, I'd keep the diet up to limit the damage for when I could train again.. Guessing there's a reason but thought I'd mention it!


----------



## Queenie

ah24 said:


> Claire, I know you can't train - but how comes you came off the diet too? If I couldn't train for X weeks, I'd keep the diet up to limit the damage for when I could train again.. Guessing there's a reason but thought I'd mention it!


Good question. The advice I was given was not to restrict food in any capacity whilst recovering from surgery. Plus the break would 'do me good' - My plan was to stay on diet.... but lower cals to 1400 and I got criticised for it.


----------



## Queenie

Thanks for all the comments guys and girls. I will draw on them for inspiration. The next pic I post will be worlds apart!


----------



## ah24

RXQueenie said:


> Good question. The advice I was given was not to restrict food in any capacity whilst recovering from surgery. Plus the break would 'do me good' - My plan was to stay on diet.... but lower cals to 1400 and I got criticised for it.


Hmm I see where they're coming from, but maintenance cals, high protein & fats with a lowered carb intake (due to no exercise) shouldn't impact recovery too much 

Don't get me wrong, a break in the diet is good every so often - especially for the mind! - but for the last 4 weeks, my personal opinion is that you could start tightening things up again. With minimal effect to recovery from surgery.


----------



## Queenie

ah24 said:


> Hmm I see where they're coming from, but maintenance cals, high protein & fats with a lowered carb intake (due to no exercise) shouldn't impact recovery too much
> 
> Don't get me wrong, a break in the diet is good every so often - especially for the mind! - but for the last 4 weeks, my personal opinion is that you could start tightening things up again. With minimal effect to recovery from surgery.


Well they say high carbs 

But I agree with last paragraph. Meals are already prepped for tomorrow. Will keep carbs and cals low from now onwards. Cant handle it any longer.


----------



## Gary29

Looking great to me. Keep up the good work.


----------



## phoenix1980

Far far far far far far x a million too hard on yourself!!! I agree with the guy who said would prefer real women over size zero sticks  you'll get there ONCE again you did it before you'll do it again this time around one area that's been an issue for you has now been sorted so that's one less piece of baggage being carried on your journey. X


----------



## Sweat

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks for all the comments guys and girls. I will draw on them for inspiration. The next pic I post will be worlds apart!


WOW, no sh1t guys and girls she wasn't joking... Claire just sent me a sneak picture text message of her progress since the pic she posted earlier.... she might of gone over the top with her surgery recently in my opinion but it's your body Claire so go for it!!!

I told her i'm not going to share it with you but fvck it, this one she isn't covering her new boobies with her hand and sure you can all notice the changes...


----------



## Queenie

That above is minging. If i get like that, shoot me.

So... stitches came out today... no drama... I haven't seen the scars but nurse said they have healed beautifully.

had carb/pro breakfast... now on 4 x pro/fat meals... then another carb/pro. that, im hoping, will work well for me. so high pro/fat, low carb - just as adam suggested.

goodbye overhang!!


----------



## Northern Lass

RXQueenie said:


> That above is minging. If i get like that, shoot me.
> 
> So... stitches came out today... no drama... I haven't seen the scars but nurse said they have healed beautifully.
> 
> had carb/pro breakfast... now on 4 x pro/fat meals... then another carb/pro. that, im hoping, will work well for me. so high pro/fat, low carb - just as adam suggested.
> 
> goodbye overhang!!


Thats the attitude I like !!

Have you ever fancied doing tough mudder? X


----------



## Queenie

YummyMummy said:


> Thats the attitude I like !!
> 
> Have you ever fancied doing tough mudder? X


No lol. Doesn't appeal to me in the slightest! Why?


----------



## Northern Lass

RXQueenie said:


> No lol. Doesn't appeal to me in the slightest! Why?


I just wondered:confused:


----------



## Queenie

YummyMummy said:


> I just wondered:confused:


Oh ok. Well im not a fan of cardio in general. Hate running and hate mud lol


----------



## Northern Lass

RXQueenie said:


> Oh ok. Well im not a fan of cardio in general. Hate running and hate mud lol


Its not just cardio ! I thought you liked climbing up ropes and going across monkey bars


----------



## Queenie

YummyMummy said:


> Its not just cardio ! I thought you liked climbing up ropes and going across monkey bars


Nooooo... lol. Never done any of that. Are u thinking of doing it?


----------



## Northern Lass

RXQueenie said:


> Nooooo... lol. Never done any of that. Are u thinking of doing it?


I think it would be fun with a group of people x


----------



## Queenie

@Musclegirl - sorry couldn't find the relevant thread but - had my thyroid tests yesterday... they also tested: liver function, kidney function, electrolytes, glucose, full blood count. i feel violated as i never asked for those tests... do u think they are just performing an all round-mot type of thing?? i didnt think all that was necessary!


----------



## PHMG

You look absolutely horrid and make me want to vom tbh...


----------



## Queenie

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> You look absolutely horrid and make me want to vom tbh...


ive missed u mcgru


----------



## PHMG

RXQueenie said:


> ive missed u mcgru


Stating the obvious but ok.


----------



## Musclegirl

@RXQueenie Think they were doing an all round mot. I've got liver and bone checks on my form too. I don't usually check but sometimes it's good to know, I've ticked other boxes on the form before ha!


----------



## Sweat

Evening sugah titz!

Hope all's well!


----------



## JANIKvonD

all gone t!ts up in here then?  *im funny as fuk*


----------



## Queenie

Right... dialling it in... After one week of dieting, feeling much better! Not weighing myself right now but that will come.


----------



## Sweat

RXQueenie said:


> Right... dialling it in... After one week of dieting, feeling much better! Not weighing myself right now but that will come.
> 
> View attachment 123203


Improving fast. Good work claire.


----------



## Queenie

Sweat said:


> Improving fast. Good work claire.


Aw thanks  I can do better. Just doing the best I can with no gym lol. 3 weeks to go! Im glad u can see a small change x


----------



## Queenie

Mikey81 said:


> Love the tattoo on your arm


Cheers mikey! Work in progress that one


----------



## Queenie

Mikey81 said:


> I love em just had a Japanese 3/4 sleeve done and have a samurai and dragon back piece plus a few others


You should get some pics of those up!


----------



## Queenie

Mikey81 said:


> @RXQueenie they are up


Very cool


----------



## onthebuild

Big change in a short time! Good effort.

Boobs are looking some size too!


----------



## Queenie

onthebuild said:


> Big change in a short time! Good effort.
> 
> Boobs are looking some size too!


Thanks  they are not so big but calming down nicely  x


----------



## ditz

In for boobs 

You're doing sh1t hot Claire!! X


----------



## Queenie

ditz said:


> In for boobs
> 
> You're doing sh1t hot Claire!! X


Thanks ditz  I really appreciate that x


----------



## PHMG

Work harder you lazy cun.t


----------



## Queenie

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Work harder you lazy cun.t


Im trying my frickin hardest here bar starving myself. Fvcker!! X

Oh get this. One of my mates last night suggested I might suffer from a form of anorexia because I feel the need to be in control of my diet... me! Anorexia! No.


----------



## PHMG

RXQueenie said:


> Im trying my frickin hardest here bar starving myself. Fvcker!! X
> 
> Oh get this. One of my mates last night suggested I might suffer from a form of anorexia because I feel the need to be in control of my diet... me! Anorexia! No.


I agree with her. Anyone who wants to take care of their appearance must have some form of mental illness.

And what you eating. If you are eating too little, progress will slow down. Ive had the mrs lose a stone and a half in 5 weeks now and she is eating a fair amount.


----------



## Queenie

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I agree with her. Anyone who wants to take care of their appearance must have some form of mental illness.
> 
> And what you eating. If you are eating too little, progress will slow down. Ive had the mrs lose a stone and a half in 5 weeks now and she is eating a fair amount.


Thats the view civilians have of us!

Macros worked out to be 1400 with zero exercise. I was on 2000 before and lost weight on that x


----------



## PHMG

RXQueenie said:


> Thats the view civilians have of us!
> 
> Macros worked out to be 1400 with zero exercise. I was on 2000 before and lost weight on that x


Ok, thats fine then.

Got the wife doing full keto for 6 days and then a mega refeed/carb up day once a week. She was sceptical how it would work at first but soon became a believer when she was losing nearly a pound a day 2 days after her refeed.


----------



## Leigh

RXQueenie said:


> Thats the view civilians have of us!
> 
> Macros worked out to be 1400 with zero exercise. I was on 2000 before and lost weight on that x


Are you losing weight on that Claire, or is it just keeping you ticking over post-op?

How are you feeling now? Is everything starting to settle and feel more comfortable?


----------



## Queenie

Leigh L said:


> Are you losing weight on that Claire, or is it just keeping you ticking over post-op?
> 
> How are you feeling now? Is everything starting to settle and feel more comfortable?


I wouldn't say losing 'weight' - im dropping the water but thats maintenance cals tbh. I don't really want to go into a 500 cal deficit or I'll be eating air! Lol.

Im not in any pain at all. But 'they' won't settle for a few months yet. Got myself a supportive sports bra for when I can take this compression vest off... less than a wee now! Wooo. How are u? X


----------



## Kimball

RXQueenie said:


> Right... dialling it in... After one week of dieting, feeling much better! Not weighing myself right now but that will come.
> 
> View attachment 123203


Looking great, keep it going!

Bet you can't wait to get back in the gym


----------



## Queenie

Kimball said:


> Looking great, keep it going!
> 
> Bet you can't wait to get back in the gym


I look awful lol. Just trying to make the best of a bad situation and yes im chomping at the bit to get back in the gym  2 weeks 6 days... x


----------



## Prospect

@RXQueenie - your looking Fresh Chick!! Some really good improvements! and your Rack is Looking Sick (had to say that Mans instinct)

Keep motivated and dont let the demons bring you down!! xx


----------



## Leigh

RXQueenie said:


> I wouldn't say losing 'weight' - im dropping the water but thats maintenance cals tbh. I don't really want to go into a 500 cal deficit or I'll be eating air! Lol.
> 
> Im not in any pain at all. But 'they' won't settle for a few months yet. Got myself a supportive sports bra for when I can take this compression vest off... less than a wee now! Wooo. How are u? X


as long as you're feeling comfortable, that's great! Your pic looks Fab too

I know what you mean about the calorie deficit though technically the 'average' person should still drop fat on 1400. As for me, life's just been so busy, exercise and eating right had taken a back seat for a bit so I've gained weight and feel awful. Last week I got diet back on track to 1200 plus extra if I used the cross trainer (and I did!). I'm feeling a bit more positive but have to stick with it.


----------



## Queenie

Well... test results came back as NOT ok... but they won't tell me exactly what the problem is until I attend an appointment next week. Gonna try not to speculate but its hard not to! Either my liver is fvcked... or my thyroid is fvcked... d'oh!


----------



## johnnya

RXQueenie said:


> Well... test results came back as NOT ok... but they won't tell me exactly what the problem is until I attend an appointment next week. Gonna try not to speculate but its hard not to! Either my liver is fvcked... or my thyroid is fvcked... d'oh!


fingers crossed for you missus


----------



## Sharpy76

I'm sure it'll be ok, don't panic!

What tests did you have done and when?

If you don't mind me asking? Just tell me to fvck off if you do


----------



## Queenie

Sharpy76 said:


> I'm sure it'll be ok, don't panic!
> 
> What tests did you have done and when?
> 
> If you don't mind me asking? Just tell me to fvck off if you do


Hey id never say that to u!

They were blood tests (a few pages back) for thyroid, liver, bone, glucose etc etc x


----------



## Sharpy76

RXQueenie said:


> Hey id never say that to u!
> 
> They were blood tests (a few pages back) for thyroid, liver, bone, glucose etc etc x


Ahhh, somehow i missed that??

It's probably something trivial and they've over dramatised it.

They're fvckers though, your appointment is next week so why not wait til then to speak to you about the results?

I know it's hard, but try not to think about it


----------



## JANIKvonD

awrite wifey, hows ya?


----------



## Queenie

JANIKvonD said:


> awrite wifey, hows ya?


Hey Jani, Im at work... working really hard... as you can see 

Still not training grrrr. I'm so pleased this journal has kept going though - just want to put some workouts in it! How are u? x


----------



## JANIKvonD

RXQueenie said:


> Hey Jani, Im at work... working really hard... as you can see
> 
> Still not training grrrr. I'm so pleased this journal has kept going though - just want to put some workouts in it! How are u? x


lol aye mee too...hard graft eh  a good journo helps keep me on track for sure....i tell half u fekers stuff i wouldnt tell a lot of mates.

im good tho.....gym tonight for my first PROPER sesh in near 2 weeks! so looking forward to that!

hows the love life.......anyone grappled with the new paps yit pmsl?


----------



## Queenie

JANIKvonD said:


> lol aye mee too...hard graft eh  a good journo helps keep me on track for sure....i tell half u fekers stuff i wouldnt tell a lot of mates.
> 
> im good tho.....gym tonight for my first PROPER sesh in near 2 weeks! so looking forward to that!
> 
> hows the love life.......anyone grappled with the new paps yit pmsl?


Haha... it does become a place for venting 

aw, im jealous that you're going to the gym but i hope u have an awesome workout!! and zero love life action here im afraid


----------



## JANIKvonD

RXQueenie said:


> Haha... it does become a place for venting
> 
> aw, im jealous that you're going to the gym but i hope u have an awesome workout!! and zero love life action here im afraid


my arms are fuked from armwrestling & benching my big fat mate on the stag w.e in newcastle im just back from PMSL....so not expecting much tonight tbh. thats shyte then


----------



## onthebuild

Now then now then!

How many days left until you're allowed to work out?


----------



## Queenie

onthebuild said:


> Now then now then!
> 
> How many days left until you're allowed to work out?


Hey you!

Officially 2 weeks and 5 days... but im thinking about going back next week...


----------



## onthebuild

RXQueenie said:


> Hey you!
> 
> Officially 2 weeks and 5 days... but im thinking about going back next week...


 :nono: Naughty naughty!

What you planning just legs/cardio?

Personally id make sure youre 100% before messing about with upper body, but its only you know your limits!


----------



## Queenie

onthebuild said:


> :nono: Naughty naughty!
> 
> What you planning just legs/cardio?
> 
> Personally id make sure youre 100% before messing about with upper body, but its only you know your limits!


Yup was thinking just legs. Extensions, lunges etc. Nothing heavy. Just a light session to see how it feels?


----------



## onthebuild

RXQueenie said:


> Yup was thinking just legs. Extensions, lunges etc. Nothing heavy. Just a light session to see how it feels?


If you do go, don't be afraid to quit if it hurts/feels wrong though. Whilst recovery times obviously vary between people, so the 4 weeks the doc said to wait is just an estimate, its better not to prolong any recovery like!

Best of luck!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

just wait ya bint


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> just wait ya bint


Don't sugar coat it pal, just say it how it is!!!


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> Hey you!
> 
> Officially 2 weeks and 5 days... but im thinking about going back next week...


NO YOU DON'T!!!! right...I'm calling Harold and I'm gonna tell him to march you straight outta there by your earlugs! for the sake of one week? come on you naughty Claire....don't make me screech out of work to race up there and catch you out lovingly stroking those barbells....Claire Queenie...STEP AWAY from that gym!

 serious......


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> NO YOU DON'T!!!! right...I'm calling Harold and I'm gonna tell him to march you straight outta there by your earlugs! for the sake of one week? come on you naughty Claire....don't make me screech out of work to race up there and catch you out lovingly stroking those barbells....Claire Queenie...STEP AWAY from that gym!
> 
> serious......


  sulking now


----------



## Queenie

Well im back down to the weight I was at one week before surgery. Obviously my boobs will weigh a bit (anyone know the scale weight of 515cc's?? Im thinking its probably a couple of lbs) so actually thats pretty positive for me. Its funny though as I dont 'feel' the same as I did back then. Like I felt tighter and shaped differently whereas now I still feel fat and watery! Sure it'll sort itself out when I get back to the GYM!!!!

Have a fab weekend x


----------



## [email protected]

Pics look fab!

515cc weighs 515 grams, so 1030g for 2 which is nearly 2.3 pounds


----------



## Queenie

[email protected] said:


> Pics look fab!
> 
> 515cc weighs 515 grams, so 1030g for 2 which is nearly 2.3 pounds


Oh that is very cool thank u jojo


----------



## stephy

RXQueenie said:


> View attachment 124090
> View attachment 124091
> 
> 
> Well im back down to the weight I was at one week before surgery. Obviously my boobs will weigh a bit (anyone know the scale weight of 515cc's?? Im thinking its probably a couple of lbs) so actually thats pretty positive for me. Its funny though as I dont 'feel' the same as I did back then. Like I felt tighter and shaped differently whereas now I still feel fat and watery! Sure it'll sort itself out when I get back to the GYM!!!!
> 
> Have a fab weekend x


1-2lbs tops lol its extremely suprising.


----------



## Queenie

stephy said:


> 1-2lbs tops lol its extremely suprising.


Worked out to be 2.3lbs  thanks stephy good to see u here x


----------



## MattGriff

You are doing well...I still hate you though


----------



## Queenie

MattGriff said:


> You are doing well...I still hate you though


Why the hate? Im coming to your gym soon u big oaf!


----------



## MattGriff

RXQueenie said:


> Why the hate? Im coming to your gym soon u big oaf!


I hate you because you could do OH squats after about a week and I have been trying for years and still not flexible enough.

Sounds good, see if the boobs work like a strongman belly and help clean the log, if not you can just clean around the gym :thumb:


----------



## Queenie

MattGriff said:


> I hate you because you could do OH squats after about a week and I have been trying for years and still not flexible enough.
> 
> Sounds good, see if the boobs work like a strongman belly and help clean the log, if not you can just clean around the gym :thumb:


Ha oh yeah... it was forcing myself in that position + practise lol.

I think I saw a video of a pl lady dragging something along the floor in your gym... sod that


----------



## MattGriff

RXQueenie said:


> Ha oh yeah... it was forcing myself in that position + practise lol.
> 
> I think I saw a video of a pl lady dragging something along the floor in your gym... sod that


Aye, that was the 70kg GBPF raw champ Jordana, beastly strong lass. I will get all the cleaning products ready for you ha ha


----------



## biglbs

Hi babe sending 3 kisses ,one for each boob and a big one to you,hope your feeling good now xx


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Hi babe sending 3 kisses ,one for each boob and a big one to you,hope your feeling good now xx


Oh youre back! Yay. Thank u xxx


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Oh youre back! Yay. Thank u xxx


Back and even slimmer Btw! -50lbs! 362lbs(perhaps less now):laugh:


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Back and even slimmer Btw! -50lbs! 362lbs(perhaps less now):laugh:


Immense progress! Awesome well done u x


----------



## Queenie

BIG NEWS.... the damned compression vest is OFF!!!

OMG WHAT A RELIEF!!!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

weeeeeey...GET THUM OOOT!!! 

how was the w.e?


----------



## johnnya

hey queenie has @YummyMummy been in touch havent seen anything for a week or so


----------



## Queenie

JANIKvonD said:


> weeeeeey...GET THUM OOOT!!!
> 
> how was the w.e?


lol! it was ok, nice chilled bbq at my mates house (i took 100g homemade burgers obviously... and ate them with salad  ) and that was about it. how about u?


----------



## Queenie

johnnya said:


> hey queenie has @YummyMummy been in touch havent seen anything for a week or so


im sure she posted in her journal a few days ago?


----------



## johnnya

RXQueenie said:


> im sure she posted in her journal a few days ago?


deadon queenie , i must have missed it.. :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

RXQueenie said:


> lol! it was ok, nice chilled bbq at my mates house (i took 100g homemade burgers obviously... and ate them with salad  ) and that was about it. how about u?


sounds good!...hit 27oC here on sat!! so swerved the DNP that day lol. yeh i had a good ane.....mad but good, kids had a ball & got all my garden done so happy days


----------



## biglbs

Love the avi x


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Love the avi x


thanks big guy... it's an old one. i want my abs back!! xx


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> thanks big guy... it's an old one. i want my abs back!! xx


You'll get them back soon enough! I'm behind you the whole way haha :tongue:


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> thanks big guy... it's an old one. i want my abs back!! xx


They are still there,but hidden by a pie!

Get well then worry,will only take a few weeks!


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> You'll get them back soon enough! I'm behind you the whole way haha :tongue:


naughty 

but thank u phil  email incoming fyi x


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Looking good in your new avi Q, you had abs in your before pic! :tongue:


----------



## Queenie

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Looking good in your new avi Q, you had abs in your before pic! :tongue:


i had FLABS in my before pic! :whistling:


----------



## BodyBuilding101

RXQueenie said:


> i had FLABS in my before pic! :whistling:


*F*vcking *L*ovely *ABS*? 

Still looked sexy though :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie

Had a little tinker at the gym today. Nothing heavy just wanted to get myself moving again.

So I did front and back squats with just the oly bar, sldl and extensions.

No pain at all x


----------



## JANIKvonD

OOOOOOOOOhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> Had a little tinker at the gym today. Nothing heavy just wanted to get myself moving again.
> 
> So I did front and back squats with just the oly bar, sldl and extensions.
> 
> No pain at all x


 :blink:


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> :blink:


Flubs I am by no means going to train upper body yet for a few weeks. I just wanted to do 2-3 sessions this week with some leg bits x


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> [Redacted] I am by no means going to train upper body yet for a few weeks. I just wanted to do 2-3 sessions this week with some leg bits x


Okayeeeeeee...not that I'm your ma or anything....but if I catch youuuuuuuuuu..........there will be a vewwy vewwy ard stare coming your way from over the squat rack...:laugh: I may EVEN twitch my left cheek which is a sure sign......lol....yup! just the way i roll missis....

seriously though....I know you want to get back into training and you do know what's what...just reminding you gently right?....


----------



## JANIKvonD

moarnin queen bee, have a good ane x


----------



## Northern Lass

Looking good in them pictures can def tell a difference


----------



## Queenie

JANIKvonD said:


> moarnin queen bee, have a good ane x


Aw fanks jani - have a good one yourself! x



YummyMummy said:


> Looking good in them pictures can def tell a difference


cheers yummy. thats with diet alone... started training again yesterday so hopefully more changes this week! x


----------



## Queenie

Started the day with some fasted HIIT... I won't be training later as I don't want to push myself too much... and also I have a meeting with Crawley Wellbeing about running their weight management workshops. very excited!

ta for stopping by x


----------



## justinm74

Had a read through your journal, great job and can see the difference.

Good luck with the meeting :thumb:


----------



## Queenie

I got the job but the only classes available are on a Tuesday afternoon when im already working! Gutted. I guess I'll have to wait until an evening position comes up. *sigh*

I did go to the gym again today.

More squats as standard.... teeny weeny bit of weight added. Literally 5kg.

Then some shoulders so hanging side raises ss with front plate raises then some rear delt flyes.

Again hardly any weight was just getting moving again. I dont think training back would be any good because the pulling movement would incorporate chest too much... so back to legs again on friday


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Good to see your getting back into the gym C :thumbup1:

Was shopping for tees on ebay, came across this one and thought of you  its not a "She squats bro" tee but still



I got this :innocent:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Healthy-Body-Dirty-Mind-Mens-Black-Premium-T-Shirt-Gymwear-Training-Top-Gym-NEW-/390351336430?pt=UK_Men_s_T_Shirts&var=&hash=item5ae2c0b3ee


----------



## Queenie

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Good to see your getting back into the gym C :thumbup1:
> 
> Was shopping for tees on ebay, came across this one and thought of you  its not a "She squats bro" tee but still
> 
> View attachment 124663
> 
> 
> I got this :innocent:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Healthy-Body-Dirty-Mind-Mens-Black-Premium-T-Shirt-Gymwear-Training-Top-Gym-NEW-/390351336430?pt=UK_Men_s_T_Shirts&var=&hash=item5ae2c0b3ee


I posted that vest a while back too but alas no one bought it for me lol. Your one is awesome


----------



## BodyBuilding101

I would offer to buy the vest for you if my wife hadn't banned me from buying other women gifts, otherwise its going to be the dog house for me indefinitely! :laugh:

Im not sure about my tee, bought it on impulse...will see if i wear it to the gym when it arrives


----------



## Beklet

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Good to see your getting back into the gym C :thumbup1:
> 
> Was shopping for tees on ebay, came across this one and thought of you  its not a "She squats bro" tee but still
> 
> View attachment 124663
> 
> 
> Ha ha I need that vest!!!
> 
> I got this :innocent:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Healthy-Body-Dirty-Mind-Mens-Black-Premium-T-Shirt-Gymwear-Training-Top-Gym-NEW-/390351336430?pt=UK_Men_s_T_Shirts&var=&hash=item5ae2c0b3ee


----------



## Queenie

Another 15 min fasted HIIT sesh this morning. That'll do for the day. It's nice to be able to do some things... But I'll be happier when I can get back to it properly. At the moment I feel a bit half-ar$ed towards it and I hate that.

Ta for stopping in x


----------



## 25434

Hey there Claire....shame about the job, but the fact you got it is great! a big up for you right? and they will remember you if a postion becomes available...sometimes it's about getting out there and getting the contacts too....you never know what is round the corner hey? well done for going and getting back into training too...but be careful too...I know you will...just being your mother for 5 minutes...lol....x


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> Hey there Claire....shame about the job, but the fact you got it is great! a big up for you right? and they will remember you if a postion becomes available...sometimes it's about getting out there and getting the contacts too....you never know what is round the corner hey? well done for going and getting back into training too...but be careful too...I know you will...just being your mother for 5 minutes...lol....x


that's exactly what i was thinking. i need to get out, make contacts and really get talking about nutrition in general as it's so different to anything ive ever done lol. BUT it's something i'm passionate about so i've no issue with it.

i promise u i'm being careful xx


----------



## Queenie

Morning ukm...

Ive lost 0.5kg this week. Not gonna bother doing pics until some changes are seen as it must get boring.

Pleased with that loss... oh I have my doc appt for my results this morning. Will post about those in a bit!


----------



## jon1

nice one:thumb:


----------



## Queenie

Results are in!

Thyroid is 1.4. (0.3 - 3.9 is the normal range so that is fine...)

The problem is with my liver! She said my protein levels are perfect, glucose and bone all fine. She asked if I drank before the test and I laughed and said the last time I was drunk was at xmas time, but on the whole im not a drinker. I now have to go for more blood tests. Im assuming its from hammering the pain killers post op... hoping its nothing more sinister than that. No symptoms although I wouldn't know what im looking for. Any thoughts? X


----------



## Breda

That's good news chick let's hope its nuthin to worry about

How are the new knockers lookin anyway


----------



## Queenie

Breda said:


> That's good news chick let's hope its nuthin to worry about
> 
> How are the new knockers lookin anyway


Lol well actually im having a sticky out nipple problem today!


----------



## lxm

Hi Queenie,

Fab progress in your AVI! Looking great, and certainly going to be giving someone a run for their money in the abs dept. :thumb:

You have shown that conisistanty = results...


----------



## Queenie

lxm said:


> Hi Queenie,
> 
> Fab progress in your AVI! Looking great, and certainly going to be giving someone a run for their money in the abs dept. :thumb:
> 
> You have shown that conisistanty = results...


Cheers lxm. Its an old pic but I want to get back there


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie said:


> Lol well actually im having a sticky out nipple problem today!


Oh really?? I've got a new number hold on :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Breda said:


> Oh really?? I've got a new number hold on :lol:


I text u last week! Wondered why u didn't reply lol.


----------



## lxm

Breda said:


> Oh really?? I've got a new number hold on :lol:


I'm learning slowly...

Like a pro.


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> Oh really?? I've got a new number hold on :lol:


By the way I meant to say,YOU LOOK LIKE A BAT! Awsome back mate


----------



## Kimball

RXQueenie said:


> Lol well actually im having a sticky out nipple problem today!


That's not a problem it's a bonus, quite a common one too, along with increased sensitivity.


----------



## Queenie

Kimball said:


> That's not a problem it's a bonus, quite a common one too, along with increased sensitivity.


Only one nipple!?!?! Lol


----------



## Kimball

RXQueenie said:


> Only one nipple!?!?! Lol


Ah well, no, maybe you just need a hand with the other one?


----------



## Breda

biglbs said:


> By the way I meant to say,YOU LOOK LIKE A BAT! Awsome back mate


A bat... Just call me bat man lol. That's a massive compliment comin from you bud thank you x


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> A bat... Just call me bat man lol. That's a massive compliment comin from you bud thank you x


No problem mate,thanks for sayin that too,,,,

Though I might just stick with Black Man! x


----------



## Breda

biglbs said:


> No problem mate,thanks for sayin that too,,,,
> 
> Though I might just stick with Black Man! x


Don't be silly tbf I'm massively impressed by what you've done and are doin will have to call you nolbs soon

Black man will do sir


----------



## Queenie

This is mainly for @Flubs... boobs before and after.


----------



## Leigh

RXQueenie said:


> This is mainly for @Flubs... boobs before and after.
> View attachment 125105


they look great, Claire!


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> This is mainly for @[Redacted]... boobs before and after.
> View attachment 125105


Woweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! Claire...they look fab!....nice pair....errrmm...cough....errr...hummmm.....heehee...

That does make a difference and I know you must be over the moon with the shape and I know how much you wanted the change....noice Claire...noice....but I promise if I see you up at forest anytime I will refrain from

a) staring

B) groping! EEEEEK!!! no wayeeeee....I'm far too polite to do that...hahahaha.....xx

thanks for that...very nice pic....


----------



## Bad Alan

Leigh L said:


> they look great, Claire!


Ill second that!


----------



## Queenie

Im glad u can all see a difference. I dont think its a massive change but certainly a welcome one.

@Flubs u can have a grope. Most of my female friends have!


----------



## Breda

Agreed... Nice knockers... Well from what we can see of them


----------



## strongmanmatt

I think the difference looks quiet good to me Queenie.


----------



## Rykard

but the big question, no the other one, are you happy with them?


----------



## Queenie

Rykard said:


> but the big question, no the other one, are you happy with them?


I will be when they settle down fully.


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Im glad u can all see a difference. I dont think its a massive change but certainly a welcome one.
> 
> @Flubs u can have a grope. Most of my female friends have!


Now you know the rules pics or nofemalefriedsgropingboobs!


----------



## tamara

RXQueenie said:


> This is mainly for @Flubs... boobs before and after.
> View attachment 125105


They look fab


----------



## Queenie

beefdinner said:


> They look fab


Thanks beefy


----------



## Queenie

Trained legs today...

Squats

Warm up

Bar

30kg

30kg

Bar

So frustrating and so light! Grrr

Sldl 30kg

Leg extensions

2 sets of 20

Done. Tired and hungry.


----------



## Queenie

20 mins HIIT this morning... would much rather be pushing weights!!! Grrr.

STILL job hunting... a lovely little job has come up in Wythenshawe (Manchester) and i'm p!ssed as I can't justify the move!! Why are the good jobs not local??


----------



## simonthepieman

RXQueenie said:


> This is mainly for @Flubs... boobs before and after.
> View attachment 125105


whats your benching routine?


----------



## Queenie

simonthepieman said:


> whats your benching routine?


lol i don't even bench!


----------



## JANIKvonD

RXQueenie said:


> This is mainly for @Flubs... boobs before and after.
> View attachment 125105


why?.... @Flubs whatcha thinking


----------



## JANIKvonD

hi Q, how u keeping pal? x


----------



## Queenie

JANIKvonD said:


> hi Q, how u keeping pal? x


Not bad, not bad. Seeing the surgeon on Monday... finding out if I can lift properly yet!!!!


----------



## Queenie

20 mins fasted HIIT this morning... followed by a pro/fat breakfast  I love starting the day with red meat!

Training at a different gym later... Its a Virgin gym, but my friend wants some confidence to go in the free weights area so I'm going to help her with that. A few oly lifters train there believe it or not, so i hope to catch a few of them in action 

Will report back later!


----------



## 25434

That sounds exciting...look forward to hearing what goes on in those gyms...too feckin' expensive for me......have a good 'un...


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> 20 mins fasted HIIT this morning... followed by a pro/fat breakfast  I love starting the day with red meat!
> 
> Training at a different gym later... Its a Virgin gym, but my friend wants some confidence to go in the free weights area so I'm going to help her with that. A few oly lifters train there believe it or not, so i hope to catch a few of them in action
> 
> Will report back later!


No better way to start the day than that tbh!


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> No better way to start the day than that tbh!


Well... I can think of a few


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Well... I can think of a few


Well yes, sharing some red meat is often more fun....  and less calorific somehow!


----------



## Queenie

Virgin Gym visit done!

Trained legs and shoulders -

Paused squats.

Sldl

Leg extensions

Strict press followed by sit ups - 21, 15, 9 - no rest!

Lateral raises superset with front raises.

Rear delt flyes

Aaaand breathe 

I also got complimented on my sleeve tattoo by a guy that was pretty hot, got a kiss on the cheek from the model paul amos who actually recognised me (omg!) And caught up with one of the powerlifters from forest that pt's at virgin. Great session 

Q is back! Xxx


----------



## Queenie

Back at forest today...

... for a back session...

Wide grip pulldowns

Bent over barbell rows

Cable rows

Underhand grip iso pulldowns

Nothing heavy. I did 30kg rows. Still in the 'movement' phase rather than going crazy.

Decided I want glutes like these...



... and I know a man that can get me there 

Weigh in tomorrow. Will keep u posted!


----------



## Queenie

Put on 0.9kg! I officially give up.


----------



## Huntingground

RXQueenie said:


> Back at forest today...
> 
> ... for a back session...
> 
> Wide grip pulldowns
> 
> Bent over barbell rows
> 
> Cable rows
> 
> Underhand grip iso pulldowns
> 
> Nothing heavy. I did 30kg rows. Still in the 'movement' phase rather than going crazy.
> 
> Decided I want glutes like these...
> 
> View attachment 126082
> 
> 
> ... and I know a man that can get me there
> 
> Weigh in tomorrow. Will keep u posted!


Wow, those glutes are awesome!!

0.9kg is nothing and could be water etc. Keep cracking on......


----------



## simonthepieman

They aren't glutes. That's a BOOTY


----------



## Northern Lass

RXQueenie said:


> Back at forest today...
> 
> ... for a back session...
> 
> Wide grip pulldowns
> 
> Bent over barbell rows
> 
> Cable rows
> 
> Underhand grip iso pulldowns
> 
> Nothing heavy. I did 30kg rows. Still in the 'movement' phase rather than going crazy.
> 
> Decided I want glutes like these...
> 
> View attachment 126082
> 
> 
> ... and I know a man that can get me there
> 
> Weigh in tomorrow. Will keep u posted!


Pauline Nordin...one of my inspirations ( I will have a body like hers!!) someday


----------



## Queenie

YummyMummy said:


> Pauline Nordin...one of my inspirations ( I will have a body like hers!!) someday


Have u read fighter diet?


----------



## Northern Lass

RXQueenie said:


> Have u read fighter diet?


Nope but I read an interview she did a few months ago


----------



## Queenie

YummyMummy said:


> Nope but I read an interview she did a few months ago


Oh maybe u should? Trial her diet out and document it in your journal maybe?


----------



## Queenie

I have had a HARD weeks training. Had to revaluate what direction i'm headed in, shuffle around some goals etc. I saw the surgeon for my post op check and he said my boobs look beautiful (he would!) But it was nice to hear.

So in my reflectional period I thought I'd dig out some old pics.

I had a lot of lose skin from being preggers and at the start of my journey, I laughed when people said it would tighten up.

Well...



How wrong I was.

I hope this pic inspires a few people to BELIEVE that it will happen. Hard work + dedication.

I have a long long way to go but this pic has made me feel a whole lot better.

Stay blessed u lovely lot x


----------



## Northern Lass

RXQueenie said:


> I have had a HARD weeks training. Had to revaluate what direction i'm headed in, shuffle around some goals etc. I saw the surgeon for my post op check and he said my boobs look beautiful (he would!) But it was nice to hear.
> 
> So in my reflectional period I thought I'd dig out some old pics.
> 
> I had a lot of lose skin from being preggers and at the start of my journey, I laughed when people said it would tighten up.
> 
> Well...
> 
> View attachment 126971
> 
> 
> How wrong I was.
> 
> I hope this pic inspires a few people to BELIEVE that it will happen. Hard work + dedication.
> 
> I have a long long way to go but this pic has made me feel a whole lot better.
> 
> Stay blessed u lovely lot x


As I've said before you're an inspiration to me, I know what you mean by loose skin, after having two kids .. I'm thinking mine won't go back


----------



## Queenie

YummyMummy said:


> As I've said before you're an inspiration to me, I know what you mean by loose skin, after having two kids .. I'm thinking mine won't go back


It might not go back to its original state but it WILL tighten  no doubt


----------



## Northern Lass

RXQueenie said:


> It might not go back to its original state but it WILL tighten  no doubt


I'm going to damn well try


----------



## Queenie

A loss of 0.6kg (1.3lbs) - I'll take that thank u very much!

Off on a kinesiology taping course in Brighton today! Way excited 

Have a great day, readers x


----------



## H10dst

RXQueenie said:


> A loss of 0.6kg (1.3lbs) - I'll take that thank u very much!
> 
> Off on a kinesiology taping course in Brighton today! Way excited
> 
> Have a great day, readers x


Isn't that big bright coloured plasters that you stick on in special ways?


----------



## Queenie

Some of my kinesiology taping from today! Now a certified RockDoc 

Well pleased! X


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> A loss of 0.6kg (1.3lbs) - I'll take that thank u very much!
> 
> Off on a kinesiology taping course in Brighton today! Way excited
> 
> Have a great day, readers x


Well done girl xx


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Well done girl xx


Thanks big guy x


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> A loss of 0.6kg (1.3lbs) - I'll take that thank u very much!
> 
> Off on a kinesiology taping course in Brighton today! Way excited
> 
> Have a great day, readers x


Well done Claire getting back to it nicely!

Congrats on passin course too


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Well done Claire getting back to it nicely!
> 
> Congrats on passin course too


Thanks Will! Now let me tape u up


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks Will! Now let me tape u up


Haha just for fun? 

Tbf I have seen the stuff around but have no idea of its use ??


----------



## CJ

Ive seen athletes use it..doesnt it support muscles ?


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Haha just for fun?
> 
> Tbf I have seen the stuff around but have no idea of its use ??


Lots of different uses. Can be used to correct posture, reduce swelling, fix things like tennis elbow or u can power tape to aid in strength training etc.


----------



## CJ

RXQueenie said:


> Lots of different uses. Can be used to correct posture, reduce swelling, fix things like tennis elbow or u can power tape to aid in strength training etc.


Support dicky knee ?


----------



## Queenie

CJ said:


> Support dicky knee ?


Yup! Absolutely. Why? Do u want taping too??


----------



## CJ

RXQueenie said:


> Yup! Absolutely. Why? Do u want taping too??


Id love go try it on my knee..you're a bit far lol

Any links on where to buy and how to tape a knee girl


----------



## Queenie

CJ said:


> Id love go try it on my knee..you're a bit far lol
> 
> Any links on where to buy and how to tape a knee girl


First port of call would be the rocktape website I reckon


----------



## CJ

RXQueenie said:


> First port of call would be the rocktape website I reckon


If only someone really nice would post a link


----------



## Beklet

Any help for atp? My poor tight quads lol


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Had my shoulder taped when I damaged my tendon, helped a lot until I went for a shower and it came off :lol: physio put it on so didn't have any to put myself on.

Well done on passing the course Claire, are you pursuing a career in sports rehab?


----------



## Queenie

Beklet said:


> Any help for atp? My poor tight quads lol


Funnily enough yes! Learnt taping for anterior and posterior tilt


----------



## Queenie

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Had my shoulder taped when I damaged my tendon, helped a lot until I went for a shower and it came off :lol: physio put it on so didn't have any to put myself on.
> 
> Well done on passing the course Claire, are you pursuing a career in sports rehab?


Probably used cheap tape. Rocktape is waterproof, u just have to dab it dry rather than rub it.

I dont know where my career is headed tbh lol.


----------



## Beklet

RXQueenie said:


> Funnily enough yes! Learnt taping for anterior and posterior tilt


Damn...gonna be months before my next gatwck stint.......


----------



## Queenie

Beklet said:


> Damn...gonna be months before my next gatwck stint.......


Well.... at least u can tie it in with a @Flubs meet up lol. We'll take u to forest gym


----------



## Queenie

RockTape ordered, my listing should be added to their website very soon - very excited to be involved with the brand 

New diet today - coming off of carb cycling for a while and trying something new.

Results (hopefully) to follow!


----------



## Queenie

Shoulders today.

Strict presses.

Sets of lateral raises, front raises and rear delt flyes - no rest (saw rene doing them and thought id give them a go!)

Upright barbell rows.

Facepulls.


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> RockTape ordered, my listing should be added to their website very soon - very excited to be involved with the brand
> 
> New diet today - coming off of carb cycling for a while and trying something new.
> 
> Results (hopefully) to follow!


was ist das?


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> was ist das?


Few pages back. Its the best brand of kinesiology tape


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Few pages back. Its the best brand of kinesiology tape


I normaly use gaffer tape--low tack or hand cuffs ,even silk,blime that's new i'll look 

Btw good luck on it Babe xx


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> I normaly use gaffer tape--low tack or hand cuffs ,even silk,blime that's new i'll look
> 
> Btw good luck on it Babe xx


Got to be bondage tape 

But not for my clients. Unless they're totally hot.


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Got to be bondage tape
> 
> But not for my clients. Unless they're totally hot.


Good girl!!!!!


----------



## Queenie

Back day!

Mind has gone blank as to first exercise.... will have to look up what they're called...

Bent over barbell rows.

Cable rows.

Underhand grip iso pulldowns.

Got to see rene in her posing outfit ready to travel to the states later today for her first pro comp. She looks absolutely amazing. Really wishing her all the best as she totally deserves to be up there!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Back day!
> 
> Mind has gone blank as to first exercise.... will have to look up what they're called...
> 
> Bent over barbell rows.
> 
> Cable rows.
> 
> Underhand grip iso pulldowns.
> 
> Got to see rene in her posing outfit ready to travel to the states later today for her first pro comp. She looks absolutely amazing. Really wishing her all the best as she totally deserves to be up there!


Keep is updated how rene does if you find out! She's got a great physique, doesn't look manly like some top female bodybuilders go either.

Great to hear you're back to it Claire as said earlier, like how you use proper weight training moves barbell rows etc and don't just wimp out on machines


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Keep is updated how rene does if you find out! She's got a great physique, doesn't look manly like some top female bodybuilders go either.
> 
> Great to hear you're back to it Claire as said earlier, like how you use proper weight training moves barbell rows etc and don't just wimp out on machines


As soon as I know anything ill post 

Im a bit of a purist with regards to training. I get much more satisfaction picking up a barbell or dumbbell than using the cables/machines but I know they have their place.


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> As soon as I know anything ill post
> 
> Im a bit of a purist with regards to training. I get much more satisfaction picking up a barbell or dumbbell than using the cables/machines but I know they have their place.


Best way to train IMO basic and heavy then isolate after !

You know what you're doing anyway


----------



## Queenie

Some of my lovely food!

Banana mash and oats is literally sooooo nice


----------



## Northern Lass

RXQueenie said:


> View attachment 127737
> View attachment 127738
> 
> 
> Some of my lovely food!
> 
> Banana mash and oats is literally sooooo nice


Love food porn 

I might have to try that.. are the oats cooked before hand? X


----------



## Queenie

Just mix the two with some hot water from the kettle


----------



## Queenie

So shoulders...

Arnold presses.

Lateral and front raises superset with rear delt flyes.

Upright rows.

Seated lateral raises.

A little pic...



And... I got a little girly vein!


----------



## H10dst

Looking good!!! How's things anyway?


----------



## Queenie

H10dst said:


> Looking good!!! How's things anyway?


Not bad I guess. Nothing much going on tbh!


----------



## H10dst

RXQueenie said:


> Not bad I guess. Nothing much going on tbh!


Your back training so there's one thing!!


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> So shoulders...
> 
> Arnold presses.
> 
> Lateral and front raises superset with rear delt flyes.
> 
> Upright rows.
> 
> Seated lateral raises.
> 
> A little pic...
> 
> View attachment 127750
> 
> 
> And... I got a little girly vein!
> 
> View attachment 127751


Well I never!! Didn't use my session suggested pmsl


----------



## Queenie

R0BLET said:


> Well I never!! Didn't use my session suggested pmsl


Ha! I can try yours next week. Always up for new ideas


----------



## biglbs

Looking good Claire xx


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Looking good Claire xx


Thanks big guy! X


----------



## Northern Lass

RXQueenie said:


> Just mix the two with some hot water from the kettle


Cool  so easy too, thats even better

Looking good claire... nice vein popping through


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Ha! I can try yours next week. Always up for new ideas


Lol, good!

Massive in no time..... Like me


----------



## Queenie

Hammies and calves today...

Did some deadlifts up to 70kg as really want to work these back into my routine.

Fst-7 hammy curls

Calf presses

Calf raises

Too hot. No aircon. Blurgh!


----------



## Queenie

Oh and quick chat with rene today. Just registration day. Tomorrow is pre judging from 5pm Chicago time eeek excited!


----------



## lxm

RXQueenie said:


> A little pic...
> 
> View attachment 127750
> 
> 
> And... I got a little girly vein!
> 
> View attachment 127751


I think those are some 'proper' dumbbells! :laugh:

Looking the real deal Q!


----------



## Queenie

lxm said:


> I think those are some 'proper' dumbbells! :laugh:
> 
> Looking the real deal Q!


I was using the ones behind me on the chair... but you'd be surprised at what u can achieve with those little bad boys. Theyre killers if you're doing 'around the worlds' - I used them on a high rep set of seated flyes and was cursing them!!

And thanks but looooong way to go


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> *And thanks but looooong way to go*


that may be missis, but you've come a longer way to where you are now right? the rest is a breeze........a breeeeeeeeeeeeeze......x


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> that may be missis, but you've come a longer way to where you are now right? the rest is a breeze........a breeeeeeeeeeeeeze......x


True very true  u know me always focused on the future x


----------



## Queenie

Weight has stayed the same. Not really fussed as its a new diet. Gotta stick with it another week and then review.


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Weight has stayed the same. Not really fussed as its a new diet. Gotta stick with it another week and then review.


How about you gained muscle lost fat/recomp after surgery as youd been out of the gym? 

Body composition change?


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> How about you gained muscle lost fat/recomp after surgery as youd been out of the gym?
> 
> Body composition change?


Yeah totally possible I guess. I just think my carbs are a little high right now. Honestly Id like to see where this diet takes me so I'll follow whatever im told to do. You gotta believe in what you're doing 

I never do bf% measurements but I really should!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Yeah totally possible I guess. I just think my carbs are a little high right now. Honestly Id like to see where this diet takes me so I'll follow whatever im told to do. You gotta believe in what you're doing
> 
> I never do bf% measurements but I really should!


From what I've heard and seen youre coach seems to be very clever with the whole cheat thing etc and foods seen good.

Great attitude  these coaches know more than we do, we get the easy job of shutting up and doing it ha!


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> From what I've heard and seen youre coach seems to be very clever with the whole cheat thing etc and foods seen good.
> 
> Great attitude  these coaches know more than we do, we get the easy job of shutting up and doing it ha!


I will try and get some pics of his wife from her latest shows. If he can get me anywhere near that shape I'll be so damn grateful!

Yes the cheat thing I guess is because he knows my history. The guys at my gym don't miss a thing lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> I will try and get some pics of his wife from her latest shows. If he can get me anywhere near that shape I'll be so damn grateful!
> 
> Yes the cheat thing I guess is because he knows my history. The guys at my gym don't miss a thing lol.


Yep do be cool to see!

Yea I liked that is a clever move, developing a more healthy relationship with food is never a bad thing. When You train hard you need it!

X


----------



## Queenie

Well this is Lorraine, ians wife, must be a few years back. Shes competed 8 years in a row or something. But her and hubby make a great team always training together and literally prep at the same time, do the same shows and it works awesome for them.

Unfortunately he can't compete this year which is why ive stepped in to take his mind off it.


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Yep do be cool to see!
> 
> Yea I liked that is a clever move, developing a more healthy relationship with food is never a bad thing. When You train hard you need it!
> 
> X


I think women in general have a very unhealthy relationship with food. Tend to binge or starve.

And yes ive learnt that over the years.... food is fuel x


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> I think women in general have a very unhealthy relationship with food. Tend to binge or starve.
> 
> And yes ive learnt that over the years.... food is fuel x


Yea I know this as have witnessed my mum with bullemia and anorexia. She's doing really well now though and looks great.

I know you're all strange creatures, starve all day then chocolate binge at night on the sofa haha 

She looks amazing fair play!


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Yea I know this as have witnessed my mum with bullemia and anorexia. She's doing really well now though and looks great.
> 
> I know you're all strange creatures, starve all day then chocolate binge at night on the sofa haha
> 
> She looks amazing fair play!


Hit the nail on the head! I used to eat sod all except for a sandwich.... then would think nothing of eating a massive pack of cookies in the evening. Cannot believe it. And because of that I have to work extra hard now to undo it!

I'm glad your ma is doing well now


----------



## Northern Lass

RXQueenie said:


> I think women in general have a very unhealthy relationship with food. Tend to binge or starve.
> 
> And yes ive learnt that over the years.... food is fuel x


Yes your right a lot of women do this, I.e me for one, until claire kicked my ****


----------



## Bad Alan

YummyMummy said:


> Yes your right a lot of women do this, I.e me for one, until claire kicked my ****


I've witnessed it many times haha! Then you sit there crying and take it out on everyone else !!!

Women pfffft


----------



## Queenie

YummyMummy said:


> Yes your right a lot of women do this, I.e me for one, until claire kicked my ****


Ha! You love it... and you're doing all the better for it


----------



## Northern Lass

RXQueenie said:


> Ha! You love it... and you're doing all the better for it


I do I do  I couldn't eat less than 1600 at all now..

Magazines and celebs are to blame... you see denise welch in one of those magazines lost 2 stone in 6 weeks... hmmm


----------



## Queenie

For anyone that's interested, Rene took 4th place at the Chicago pro-am! People were telling her she wouldn't place at all so im pleased she went and proved them wrong!

Great day for her.

Off to Bedford now to watch that young Will. Taking my little side kick, Batman, with me... its his first bodybuilding show at 6 years old so I wonder what he will make of it lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

That's fantastic! Big thing placing in the states aswell it'll only get better from here as it seems very political the bodybuilding world when travelling to compete in shows!

See yoooou soon Claire bear


----------



## Beklet

Bad Alan said:


> Yea I know this as have witnessed my mum with bullemia and anorexia. She's doing really well now though and looks great.
> 
> I know you're all strange creatures, starve all day then chocolate binge at night on the sofa haha
> 
> She looks amazing fair play!


I resent that - I never binge on chocolate!!! :cursing:

Haribo, however....and Chilli Doritos...now that's a whole different thing.... :rolleye:


----------



## Queenie

Beklet said:


> I resent that - I never binge on chocolate!!! :cursing:
> 
> Haribo, however....and Chilli Doritos...now that's a whole different thing.... :rolleye:


Not anymore missy... new hair colour and new diet lol


----------



## Beklet

Can't change my hair for a while yet - it will fall out!! :lol:

Stupid thing is, I know I can do it - I abstained from crisps for 84 days earlier in the year..put a quid in a pot every day (the price of a bag of Doritos  ) and treated myself when I went on holiday (to clothes...not food!)


----------



## Queenie

Beklet said:


> Can't change my hair for a while yet - it will fall out!! :lol:
> 
> Stupid thing is, I know I can do it - I abstained from crisps for 84 days earlier in the year..put a quid in a pot every day (the price of a bag of Doritos  ) and treated myself when I went on holiday (to clothes...not food!)


So do it! You'll be dieting with me! I only started last week so u can whinge and bitch and ill tell u to hush and eat sugar free jelly


----------



## Beklet

RXQueenie said:


> So do it! You'll be dieting with me! I only started last week so u can whinge and bitch and ill tell u to hush and eat *sugar free jelly*


*boak*


----------



## Queenie

Back and shoulders as I missed a session yesterday booooo... paid the price today though.

Was having a chat with a pt friend of mine yesterday and I wondered whether it might be a good idea for me to start to address some of my problem/weaker areas. I will be starting crossfit again in a week or so, so that should sort out my high intensity sessions... I still don't and won't train chest.... so its looking like 2 leg days, 2 shoulders, 1 back day (with bi's or tri's - tri's need looking at as I read that women should stay away from doing things like cgbp and start concentrating on the longer head with skull crushers and overhead pulls etc)

I know its kinda stepping away from the norm but I need to see some changes in the areas I hate the most!

Diet is going fine - no changes from last week. Hoping the weight will come off slow and steady.


----------



## Beklet

Just out of curiosity - why don't/won't you train chest? Would it not cause all sorts of muscle imbalance (the bane of my life atm  )?


----------



## Queenie

Beklet said:


> Just out of curiosity - why don't/won't you train chest? Would it not cause all sorts of muscle imbalance (the bane of my life atm  )?


I don't like the pec look on women. I don't want to be a bodybuilder so I can't see the point in me training it when I have other areas that need addressing more urgently


----------



## Beklet

RXQueenie said:


> I don't like the pec look on women. I don't want to be a bodybuilder so I can't see the point in me training it when I have other areas that need addressing more urgently


Fair enough...but then wouldn't it still cause problems down the line?


----------



## Queenie

Beklet said:


> Fair enough...but then wouldn't it still cause problems down the line?


I can't see that. Itll be a secondary muscle used in some movements so its not like it won't be touched?


----------



## Beklet

RXQueenie said:


> I can't see that. Itll be a secondary muscle used in some movements so its not like it won't be touched?


Chest muscles are quite big though? Dunno, I just have the fear of missing anything now - I ended upwith grief even though I trained everything :sad:


----------



## Beklet

And I love training chest :lol:

(makes the ladies a bit perkier....)


----------



## Queenie

Beklet said:


> Chest muscles are quite big though? Dunno, I just have the fear of missing anything now - I ended upwith grief even though I trained everything :sad:


 @DB has a good opinion on this  perhaps he could shed some light on muscle imbalance?

See I didn't enjoy training chest, even when I did, so its not missed by me at all lol


----------



## ditz

I can't see how not training chest is going to cause a muscle imbalance.. I'd actually say your less likely to end up protracted rolled forward shoulders etc with not training it!

Shoulders is going to hit chest anyway, as is dips, should be fine


----------



## DB

RXQueenie said:


> @DB has a good opinion on this  perhaps he could shed some light on muscle imbalance?
> 
> See I didn't enjoy training chest, even when I did, so its not missed by me at all lol


Hi,

Pecs under breast tissue looks horrendous lets be honest.

Modern life style (sitting at desks, computers, driving) means the majority of the public are quite internally rotated anyway so the muscle imbalance is there from the onset, training chest will in general only make it worse, strong pec major and minor will cause a lot of stress on the antagonists in the back, which will become over worked.

Only thing I'd do for chest directly would be a pec minor fly, (slight incline bench, arms go out at a 45 degree angle to shoulder/head) this will aid in posture.

@Beklet I know you mentioned making the smokes more 'lively' but if your shoulders are back in correct position they'll look spot on!


----------



## Cactus87

RXQueenie said:


> I can't see that. Itll be a secondary muscle used in some movements so its not like it won't be touched?


the amount of press ups, dips, burpees etc you'll do at crossfit will hit your chest so cant see it being a major issue at all.


----------



## Queenie

Thanks @DB that's perfect  say hello to briar for me - hope she's good.

@Cactus87 totally true lol


----------



## ah24

DB said:


> Hi,
> 
> Pecs under breast tissue looks horrendous lets be honest.
> 
> Modern life style (sitting at desks, computers, driving) means the majority of the public are quite internally rotated anyway so the muscle imbalance is there from the onset, training chest will in general only make it worse, strong pec major and minor will cause a lot of stress on the antagonists in the back, which will become over worked.
> 
> Only thing I'd do for chest directly would be a pec minor fly, (slight incline bench, arms go out at a 45 degree angle to shoulder/head) this will aid in posture.
> 
> @Beklet I know you mentioned making the smokes more 'lively' but if your shoulders are back in correct position they'll look spot on!


F*ck me. You actually put together an informative post without any p1ss taking.

Feeling alright Baz?!

BTW - agree that most females don't need chest training!


----------



## DB

ah24 said:


> F*ck me. You actually put together an informative post without any p1ss taking.
> 
> Feeling alright Baz?!
> 
> BTW - agree that most females don't need chest training!


I has just woken up when I posted... Give me time


----------



## Beklet

Fair do's ..I quite like the look of having a bit of pec though...adds volume to the top of my chest. ..which will be helpful in a few years when they start going south


----------



## Queenie

Omg legs... in this damn heat = sweaty queenie.

Squats (back and front)

Leg press (80kg)

Sldl

Hammy curls

Weighted lunges to DEATH.

Dying now.


----------



## Bad Alan

Proper session Claire bear, impressed again especially in this heat! Not shy of some proper hard work!

Keep at it, weigh in day looms close


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Proper session Claire bear, impressed again especially in this heat! Not shy of some proper hard work!
> 
> Keep at it, weigh in day looms close


Thanks Will. I did find myself looking up at the ceiling wondering why I was doing this about half way through lol.

Damn weigh in day will be the death of me!! X


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks Will. I did find myself looking up at the ceiling wondering why I was doing this about half way through lol.
> 
> Damn weigh in day will be the death of me!! X


Because we hate ourselves that's why, and we are all massively sadistic and perverted lol.

It's fun to try break yourself is honest answer for me, well i try break my training partners and that usually leaves me in a heap on the floor


----------



## ditz

Bad Alan said:


> Because we hate ourselves that's why, and we are all massively sadistic and perverted lol.
> 
> It's fun to try break yourself is honest answer for me, well i try break my training partners and that usually leaves me in a heap on the floor


Unfortunately there is a lot of truth in that statement!


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Because we hate ourselves that's why, and we are all massively sadistic and perverted lol.
> 
> It's fun to try break yourself is honest answer for me, well i try break my training partners and that usually leaves me in a heap on the floor


I think that's a man thing  you lot are funny with wanting to break each other!

But yes, sadistic and perverted is about right lol. Punishment.


----------



## Queenie

Dropped exactly 1kg this week. Im not surprised tbh.... after chatting with @Bad Alan about it, we worked out the diet gives me around 1300 cals a day.

Im not doing any cardio at the moment, just 4/5 weights sessions.... but I still think those cals are low. That would be more like something I'd say was maintenance....

But, how can u argue with a couple who have been competing for years and both look amazing?! Maybe my cals have been too high all along and THAT'S why ive never achieved the physique ive wanted??

We will see. Ive text my weight for this week so will see what/if he brings in any changes.


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Dropped exactly 1kg this week. Im not surprised tbh.... after chatting with @Bad Alan about it, we worked out the diet gives me around 1300 cals a day.
> 
> Im not doing any cardio at the moment, just 4/5 weights sessions.... but I still think those cals are low. That would be more like something I'd say was maintenance....
> 
> But, how can u argue with a couple who have been competing for years and both look amazing?! Maybe my cals have been too high all along and THAT'S why ive never achieved the physique ive wanted??
> 
> We will see. Ive text my weight for this week so will see what/if he brings in any changes.


Just because someone can get in shape or get their other half in shape doesn't mean they are the best for you, not saying this is the case with your coach as he seems to have some good ideas from chatting! I think it's always good to question things you don't understand/believe in just to get clarification after all you're the "customer" so they should have the attitude of wanting you to understand what's going on and helping you learn aswell!

Have to wait and see what he says 

Nice drop though so should be happy with it !!!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Nicely done Q. Enjoy the sun :beer:


----------



## ah24

Who's prepping you Claire, H?

Personally I'd have you on slightly more than 1300.... But we all do things differently so don't listen to us! So long as you don't go any lower and start doing hours of CV...


----------



## Bad Alan

ah24 said:


> Who's prepping you Claire, H?
> 
> Personally I'd have you on slightly more than 1300.... But we all do things differently so don't listen to us! So long as you don't go any lower and start doing hours of CV...


This! As said just follow whilst he gets a grip of how you work then things should change, if you change things then he won't know all the variables.

Luckily Claire knows this and all you can do is hit the plan you're given


----------



## Queenie

ah24 said:


> Who's prepping you Claire, H?
> 
> Personally I'd have you on slightly more than 1300.... But we all do things differently so don't listen to us! So long as you don't go any lower and start doing hours of CV...


Nooo no no. I don't think H takes me seriously enough at times lol. And its not a real prep... I dont think I could compete this year. Its ian and lorraine denman. Def not doing cardio and just heard back no changes this week so no cardio added in and make sure I have a hefty cheat meal this evening.

Hey I saw u were thinking of going to calum gore's seminar.... I signed up for that earlier in the week


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> This! As said just follow whilst he gets a grip of how you work then things should change, if you change things then he won't know all the variables.
> 
> Luckily Claire knows this and all you can do is hit the plan you're given


Yup. Its as much for me learning about myself, as other peoples methods of madness 

This is only my second weigh in, so would be rubbish of me to step away without giving it a proper chance.

Dreading cardio though, ha!


----------



## Queenie

I trained! Wooo...

Arnold presses.

Lateral and front raises superset with rear delt flyes.

Seated side raises.

Facepulls.

Concentration curls.

Fst 7 barbell curls.

Overhead tricep pull things.

Skull crushers.

Literally dripping with sweat. Was not big nor clever!

Have a fab weekend ukm!


----------



## 25434

You ain't big and you sure are clever missis......I think so....have a great weekend, and well done on the weight drop...my cals per day are about 1,500....thinking about dropping a tad now.....hummm......


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> You ain't big and you sure are clever missis......I think so....have a great weekend, and well done on the weight drop...my cals per day are about 1,500....thinking about dropping a tad now.....hummm......


Aw thanks flubs  hope you're good. If you're losing on 1500 don't drop them. Losing on higher cals much better for u xx


----------



## Queenie

Awesome day at the beach...

.... awful sunburn though


----------



## Queenie

My shoulders are going to DIE... joining a friend of mine for a workout at Cheetahs Gym in Hove today... I thought we could train back... or legs even... but no, he said shoulders!

Not one to back down from a challenge... but omg i am SO looking forward to post workout protein shake on the beach  #bliss


----------



## Queenie

Well couldn't go to cheetahs in the end as my friend had some family stuff to deal with... so back day at forest!

Wide grip pulldowns.

Bent over barbell rows.

Cable rows.

Underhand grip iso pulldowns.

I wore this to the gym...



Met with comments about playing hockey and not lifting weights etc... luckily at times I have a fairly thick skin and tbh its just too flipping hot for trackies!!


----------



## Bad Alan

You need to get some little hot pants for training in


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> You need to get some little hot pants for training in


Poor gym would suffer a blackout! No one needs to see that lol


----------



## Cactus87

RXQueenie said:


> Poor gym would suffer a blackout! No one needs to see that lol


i do :thumb:


----------



## Queenie

I did quads today... could I have chosen a hotter day???? Probably not!!

Squats (front and back) - high vol, 20 reps +

Leg press (90kg) - high vol, wide and narrow stance.

Weighted lunges to death with 12.5kg db, s.

That was all I could do before I was reduced to a sweaty mess!


----------



## Bad Alan

I did high rep squats today so feel you're pain, we are HARD to the CORE


----------



## mozzwigan

RXQueenie said:


> Well here we are again... for the second stage of my journey
> 
> Quick recap: I had been dieting for around 4 months before xmas, lost over 10kg, then took the xmas period off diet and training... which was amazing but naughty...
> 
> ... And now i'm turning the intensity dial *UP*
> 
> I'm going to diet for around 12 weeks - Carb cycling
> 
> My split has changed! it's now:
> 
> *Mon - Back*
> 
> *
> Tues - Chest & Triceps*
> 
> *
> Weds - Hammies, Calves & Abs*
> 
> *
> Thurs - Shoulders & Biceps*
> 
> *
> Fri - Quads, Calves & Abs*
> 
> Quite excited to get started with the above.
> 
> Cardio will be done fasted in the AM (and also post workout later on down the line)
> 
> I will add my 'before' pics here and will be updating the pics weekly.
> 
> FYI: I don't tolerate any stupid behaviour in my journal. Be warned.


LOOKING TIDY!


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> I did high rep squats today so feel you're pain, we are HARD to the CORE


That's right we are 



mozzwigan said:


> LOOKING TIDY!


Thanks.... I dont look like that anymore though lol. Welcome in


----------



## dazbcos1969

RXQueenie said:


> This is mainly for @Flubs... boobs before and after.
> View attachment 125105


WOW awesome transformation well done and enjoy 

Daz B


----------



## Queenie

dazbcos1969 said:


> WOW awesome transformation well done and enjoy
> 
> Daz B


hardly well done... it was just surgery lol.


----------



## dazbcos1969

RXQueenie said:


> hardly well done... it was just surgery lol.


Well just the fact u had the bottle says a lot about your metal for me  u know what it takes been there got the T-shirt onwards and upwards Good Luck with your Goals Girl  Muscle Memory Easy Money 

PS-the photo on the left on your AVI is the Bomb 

Cheers Daz B


----------



## Queenie

dazbcos1969 said:


> Well just the fact u had the bottle says a lot about your metal for me  u know what it takes been there got the T-shirt onwards and upwards Good Luck with your Goals Girl  Muscle Memory Easy Money
> 
> PS-the photo on the left on your AVI is the Bomb
> 
> Cheers Daz B


Really?? That's the fat **** pic that drives me to train and diet!!! absolutely HATE it.


----------



## dazbcos1969

RXQueenie said:


> Really?? That's the fat **** pic that drives me to train and diet!!! absolutely HATE it.


Tell u what u Girls know nothing  guess we all have different tastes in what we like and dislike  only difference is us Boys don't change are minds as often as u Girls do lol


----------



## dazbcos1969

I could tell u what i' really think of your avi pic on the left after the 10pm water shed time tonight lol


----------



## Queenie

dazbcos1969 said:


> I could tell u what i' really think of your avi pic on the left after the 10pm water shed time tonight lol


err... no it's ok  as i said, i hate that pic.... it drives me to work harder so as NOT EVER to go back to it.


----------



## dazbcos1969

err... no probs  enjoy the rest of your day


----------



## biglbs

Hi princess,you ok? xx


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Hi princess,you ok? xx


hmm... ish. how are u big guy? x


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> hmm... ish. how are u big guy? x


Done first target of 72lb loss:thumb:

All good otherwise,now recomping,was up?


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Done first target of 72lb loss:thumb:
> 
> All good otherwise,now recomping,was up?


Crazy, CRAZY amount of fat loss. insane. i'm so proud of u  x


----------



## biglbs

What is wrong your end?


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> What is wrong your end?


Everything and nothing. Just going through a phase x


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Everything and nothing. Just going through a phase x


Ok buddy,if you need to scream,Pm me!!!


----------



## Queenie

Shoulders....

Arnold presses.

Lateral and front raises superset with rear delt flyes. Got 2 sets with the 10kg db's which is a pb for me since surgery.

Seated side raises.

Facepulls.

Planned to do arms but too hot so will do them Friday I think. Hammies tomorrow!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Shoulders....
> 
> Arnold presses.
> 
> Lateral and front raises superset with rear delt flyes. Got 2 sets with the 10kg db's which is a pb for me since surgery.
> 
> Seated side raises.
> 
> Facepulls.
> 
> Planned to do arms but too hot so will do them Friday I think. Hammies tomorrow!


Good session?

Best way to cheer up a crap day getting in the gym and working hard, bet it was a sweat box today 

Nice PB too!


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Good session?
> 
> Best way to cheer up a crap day getting in the gym and working hard, bet it was a sweat box today
> 
> Nice PB too!


Place is always a frickin sweat box...

Thinking about training at another gym today... sneaky... just waiting to hear back 

What are u training today? X


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Place is always a frickin sweat box...
> 
> Thinking about training at another gym today... sneaky... just waiting to hear back
> 
> What are u training today? X


I hope you're not going to train at a different gym because of air con little miss!?!

I've got all grey to wear in the gym today, going to get as sweaty as possible and freak everyone out 

Biceps pre exhaust then back, will throw calves in too! Looking forward to it, you always think you want a rest day the when you get one can never wait to train again lol 

Needed it yesterday though, legs are still in bits from Tuesday ha!

Hope you have a better day today, if not just ruin yourself later as punishment!


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> I hope you're not going to train at a different gym because of air con little miss!?!
> 
> I've got all grey to wear in the gym today, going to get as sweaty as possible and freak everyone out
> 
> Biceps pre exhaust then back, will throw calves in too! Looking forward to it, you always think you want a rest day the when you get one can never wait to train again lol
> 
> Needed it yesterday though, legs are still in bits from Tuesday ha!
> 
> Hope you have a better day today, if not just ruin yourself later as punishment!


Air con??? No way! Thats for pussies 

Obviously expecting a pic of said sweaty clothes now! I do feel lost at weekends when I don't train... I know its important to do though. Sounds like a monster session u have planned!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Air con??? No way! Thats for pussies
> 
> Obviously expecting a pic of said sweaty clothes now! I do feel lost at weekends when I don't train... I know its important to do though. Sounds like a monster session u have planned!


Haha you've asked for it now


----------



## Queenie

Off to Zone Gym tonight in North London! Should be an experience


----------



## Queenie

Well that was one hell of an evening.

Travelled to London in the heat, got to zone... which was amazing by the way.... great equipment and the guys that own it were mega friendly. Trained glutes and hammies.

Smith machine squats with legs really far forward.

One legged squats.

Narrow, mid, wide stance db sldl - high reps.

Hammy curls - full rom, then partials - high reps.

Kickbacks.

Fst-7 glute raises.

Had a protein shake made up for me and then we headed off to hyde park then walked to Victoria...

... only for my friend to get a call and we ended up meeting up with @Britbb and two of his friends for dinner in soho... little miss grumpy diet head didn't eat though! But the food looked lovely.

Strolled in at about 1:45am this morning. And now im even more tired and grumps 

Coffee please!


----------



## dazbcos1969

RXQueenie said:


> Well that was one hell of an evening.
> 
> Travelled to London in the heat, got to zone... which was amazing by the way.... great equipment and the guys that own it were mega friendly. Trained glutes and hammies.
> 
> Smith machine squats with legs really far forward.
> 
> One legged squats.
> 
> Narrow, mid, wide stance db sldl - high reps.
> 
> Hammy curls - full rom, then partials - high reps.
> 
> Kickbacks.
> 
> Fst-7 glute raises.
> 
> Had a protein shake made up for me and then we headed off to hyde park then walked to Victoria...
> 
> ... only for my friend to get a call and we ended up meeting up with @Britbb and two of his friends for dinner in soho... little miss grumpy diet head didn't eat though! But the food looked lovely.
> 
> Strolled in at about 1:45am this morning. And now im even more tired and grumps
> 
> Coffee please!


1:45am your Transport not turn into a pumpkin at 1200am?


----------



## Queenie

dazbcos1969 said:


> 1:45am your Transport not turn into a pumpkin at 1200am?


Haha. I don't belong in a fairy tale. More like a horror movie.


----------



## dazbcos1969

You could of ate something and Ran home  there u go again always putting yourself down after your given a compliment Tut Tut


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Haha. I don't belong in a fairy tale. More like a horror movie.


Stop fighting those feelings Claire he WILL win you over eventually  x


----------



## Queenie

dazbcos1969 said:


> You could of ate something and Ran home  there u go again always putting yourself down after your given a compliment Tut Tut


As if I run... I don't do cardio lol



Bad Alan said:


> Stop fighting those feelings Claire he WILL win you over eventually  x


Hush u, don't encourage him!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> As if I run... I don't do cardio lol
> 
> Hush u, don't encourage him!


You can't fight fate......


----------



## dazbcos1969

Was just being nice soz for that Ha!


----------



## Bad Alan

dazbcos1969 said:


> Was just being nice soz for that Ha!


I wouldn't take offence mate, she's abit of a grump today 

If at first you don't succeed and all that......


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> I wouldn't take offence mate, she's abit of a grump today
> 
> If at first you don't succeed and all that......


Im no more grumpy than usual I'll have u know!! 

Now pls bring me coffee x


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Im no more grumpy than usual I'll have u know!!
> 
> Now pls bring me coffee x


And a large palm tree leaf to fan you with too princess??


----------



## Britbb

RXQueenie said:


> Well that was one hell of an evening.
> 
> Travelled to London in the heat, got to zone... which was amazing by the way.... great equipment and the guys that own it were mega friendly. Trained glutes and hammies.
> 
> Smith machine squats with legs really far forward.
> 
> One legged squats.
> 
> Narrow, mid, wide stance db sldl - high reps.
> 
> Hammy curls - full rom, then partials - high reps.
> 
> Kickbacks.
> 
> Fst-7 glute raises.
> 
> Had a protein shake made up for me and then we headed off to hyde park then walked to Victoria...
> 
> ... only for my friend to get a call and we ended up meeting up with @Britbb and two of his friends for dinner in soho... little miss grumpy diet head didn't eat though! But the food looked lovely.
> 
> Strolled in at about 1:45am this morning. And now im even more tired and grumps
> 
> Coffee please!


Was nice to meet you yesterday Claire 

You got to meet two of my clients Sid and Jeremy, was really nice of Sid to pay for the meal for everyone, it's a shame that you didn't want to eat anything though. Next time just have some plain chicken  good protein on its own haha.


----------



## Queenie

Britbb said:


> Was nice to meet you yesterday Claire
> 
> You got to meet two of my clients Sid and Jeremy, was really nice of Sid to pay for the meal for everyone, it's a shame that you didn't want to eat anything though. Next time just have some plain chicken  good protein on its own haha.


Oh my gosh happy birthday!  yes was really kind of him. You all seemed like a good bunch. And yes plain chicken for me next time for sure!


----------



## dazbcos1969

Bad Alan said:


> I wouldn't take offence mate, she's abit of a grump today
> 
> If at first you don't succeed and all that......


Yes Yes i know where your coming from my mate faulty type writer and all that ha ha! I guess i'll soldier on being nice and just take the ruff with the smooth :tongue:

Soz for the late reply but i'm on a 12 to 12 Night Shift :wacko:


----------



## Queenie

Pleased to report a 0.6kg (1.3lb) loss!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Pleased to report a 0.6kg (1.3lb) loss!


Good number, steady progress shouldn't be dropping any faster!

Great week


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Good number, steady progress shouldn't be dropping any faster!
> 
> Great week


Yeah I kinda keep thinking that 1lb over 20 weeks is nearly 2 stone. As long as its consistent I dont mind how small the number is. It's all in the right direction


----------



## Queenie

Went to gym to train shoulders....

... ended up training shoulders, arms and glutes as they are my new fav and I am DESPERATE for an amazing ar$e!

Heavy on shoulders, high reps and fst-7 for arms and glutes.


----------



## dazbcos1969

surely it's not a numbers game with the scales? more like what the mirror mirror on the wall who is the fairest of them all game


----------



## Queenie

dazbcos1969 said:


> surely it's not a numbers game with the scales? more like what the mirror mirror on the wall who is the fairest of them all game


I've always gone by scales... 71kg at 5ft 4... you kind of have to lol. I think around 60kg is ideal for my height so I have a long way to go!

Edit: 70kg now


----------



## ah24

RXQueenie said:


> Went to gym to train shoulders....
> 
> ... ended up training shoulders, arms and glutes as they are my new fav and I am DESPERATE for an amazing ar$e!
> 
> Heavy on shoulders, high reps and fst-7 for arms and glutes.


I have an AWESOME glute / hammy routine. Remind me later through FB and I'll forward it over.


----------



## Queenie

ah24 said:


> I have an AWESOME glute / hammy routine. Remind me later through FB and I'll forward it over.


Oh Adam that would be amazing! Thank u so much... fb message incoming!!


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> I've always gone by scales... 71kg at 5ft 4... you kind of have to lol. I think around 60kg is ideal for my height so I have a long way to go!
> 
> Edit: 70kg now


Congrats madam 10kg is a lot to loose there any recent pics to see if there is indeed 10kg to go?


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Congrats madam 10kg is a lot to loose there any recent pics to see if there is indeed 10kg to go?


Problem is... i don't think that pics give a proper representation. I have problem areas... like hips/bum and it really is fat that u can grab... not toned one bit. But you can't see that in a pic and people on here are likely to go 'oh u look fine' etc when clearly fat that wobbles is not fine in my eyes.

I know I will have to get my bf% measured at some point as that would be a more accurate way of measuring progress i guess.

The lightest I got to last time I dieted was 66kg and i STILL had an overly flabby bum. Apparently the only way for it to go, is to diet right down so therefore that is my aim.

Just replied to email btw x


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Problem is... i don't think that pics give a proper representation. I have problem areas... like hips/bum and it really is fat that u can grab... not toned one bit. But you can't see that in a pic and people on here are likely to go 'oh u look fine' etc when clearly fat that wobbles is not fine in my eyes.
> 
> I know I will have to get my bf% measured at some point as that would be a more accurate way of measuring progress i guess.
> 
> The lightest I got to last time I dieted was 66kg and i STILL had an overly flabby bum. Apparently the only way for it to go, is to diet right down so therefore that is my aim.
> 
> Just replied to email btw x


That's fair enough, we all have areas that we want to work on and sometimes pics can be deceiving. Hips and bum is a real problem for a lot of women but also can be a lot of fun for us men to hold on to so its not all bad 

Sounds like a plan really, diet right down because what I found is the first place you want fat loss is the last place it happens, if you stick to it which I know you will then you will have it sorted in no time x


----------



## Northern Lass

RXQueenie said:


> I've always gone by scales... 71kg at 5ft 4... you kind of have to lol. I think around 60kg is ideal for my height so I have a long way to go!
> 
> Edit: 70kg now


Your loosing and thats all heading in the right direction


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> That's fair enough, we all have areas that we want to work on and sometimes pics can be deceiving. Hips and bum is a real problem for a lot of women but also can be a lot of fun for us men to hold on to so its not all bad
> 
> Sounds like a plan really, diet right down because what I found is the first place you want fat loss is the last place it happens, if you stick to it which I know you will then you will have it sorted in no time x


I know men love the curves  I have embraced that my curves will never go... but i'd just like them to be more solid, that's all. skinny = no, firm and curvy = yes x


----------



## Queenie

YummyMummy said:


> Your loosing and thats all heading in the right direction


yup as stated earlier... 1lb a week is my aim


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> I know men love the curves  I have embraced that my curves will never go... but i'd just like them to be more solid, that's all. skinny = no, firm and curvy = yes x


Exactly!! Im not even fussed about firm, curvy is just a winner in my book :thumb: x


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Exactly!! Im not even fussed about firm, curvy is just a winner in my book :thumb: x


****s sake phil don't compliment her is just makes her mad!!!!!!!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> ****s sake phil don't compliment her is just makes her mad!!!!!!!


Haha queenie rage! She been hitting the Tren?


----------



## Queenie

Back day!

Bent over barbell rows.

Cable rows.

Wide grip pulldowns.

Straight arm pulldowns - high reps - fallen back in love with these!

Time for some tuna mmmm


----------



## dazbcos1969

RXQueenie said:


> Problem is... i don't think that pics give a proper representation. I have problem areas... like hips/bum and it really is fat that u can grab... not toned one bit. But you can't see that in a pic and people on here are likely to go 'oh u look fine' etc when clearly fat that wobbles is not fine in my eyes.
> 
> I know I will have to get my bf% measured at some point as that would be a more accurate way of measuring progress i guess.
> 
> The lightest I got to last time I dieted was 66kg and i STILL had an overly flabby bum. Apparently the only way for it to go, is to diet right down so therefore that is my aim.
> 
> Just replied to email btw x


This comment u made more or less backs up what i was saying earlier about the mirror instead of the scales tell the full story  anyway well done with the loss of your 10kg  also pound the dead-lifts that should work the ares u are looking to improve on 

Good Luck


----------



## Queenie

dazbcos1969 said:


> This comment u made more or less backs up what i was saying earlier about the mirror instead of the scales tell the full story  anyway well done with the loss of your 10kg  also pound the dead-lifts that should work the ares u are looking to improve on
> 
> Good Luck


I said I don't think pics/mirror gives a true representation because of the reasons I stated lol. Bf% would be more accurate but for now the scales will have to do. I have been known to deadlift a little.


----------



## Queenie

Oh man... tried the @ah24 glute/hammy punishment and it was brutal! Probably not helped by the heat 

I won't give the whole workout away but it included things like:

Db hip thrusters.

Goblet squats.

Sldl.

1 1/4 squats.

Plus lots more!

Absolute killer!!

But I WILL have amazing glutes


----------



## ah24

RXQueenie said:


> Oh man... tried the @ah24 glute/hammy punishment and it was brutal! Probably not helped by the heat
> 
> I won't give the whole workout away but it included things like:
> 
> Db hip thrusters.
> 
> Goblet squats.
> 
> Sldl.
> 
> 1 1/4 squats.
> 
> Plus lots more!
> 
> Absolute killer!!
> 
> But I WILL have amazing glutes
> 
> View attachment 130313


Glad you enjoyed


----------



## Northern Lass

Are you going to be able to walk tomorrow


----------



## Queenie

YummyMummy said:


> Are you going to be able to walk tomorrow


Ha! Im sitting down now and not planning on moving x


----------



## Northern Lass

RXQueenie said:


> Ha! Im sitting down now and not planning on moving x


Sounds a good workout to me


----------



## Queenie

ah24 said:


> Glad you enjoyed


About half way through I remember thinking no wonder the UP pt's get results from their clients!

Well thought out, enjoyable (I use the term loosely  ), creative workout.


----------



## Bad Alan

Sounds like a good time was had!

I find putting thought into exercise sequence does make workouts more effective and the change up will do you good no doubt!

I imagine there will be a few "I can't walk" posts tomorrow lol


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Sounds like a good time was had!
> 
> I find putting thought into exercise sequence does make workouts more effective and the change up will do you good no doubt!
> 
> I imagine there will be a few "I can't walk" posts tomorrow lol


More like 'my bum is sore' 

I'm very grateful to adam for his insight into glute/hammy training for sure. You know me I'm all up for trying new things!


----------



## Tinkerbella

RXQueenie said:


> I've always gone by scales... 71kg at 5ft 4... you kind of have to lol. I think around 60kg is ideal for my height so I have a long way to go!
> 
> Edit: 70kg now


I didn't know you we're 5ft 4 as well!! Well done on the weight loss when I went down to 61kg I genuinely didn't look right as I'm curvy to so it might be as you get down you'll need ditch the scales go by the mirror x

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Queenie

Tinkerbella said:


> I didn't know you we're 5ft 4 as well!! Well done on the weight loss when I went down to 61kg I genuinely didn't look right as I'm curvy to so it might be as you get down you'll need ditch the scales go by the mirror x
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Haha yup a fellow half pint! Lol.

Youre possibly right but I need to get there to make the judgement myself I think... otherwise I'll spend my time wondering 'what if' - plenty of cheesecake will be consumed if 60kg is too low lol x


----------



## Tinkerbella

Yeah I know exactly what you mean as I was the same, needed to do it as it was my goal.

Shhh about cheesecake I'm at food porn stage in the diet, even flicked through a recipe book earlier.....wtf!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Queenie

Tinkerbella said:


> Yeah I know exactly what you mean as I was the same, needed to do it as it was my goal.
> 
> Shhh about cheesecake I'm at food porn stage in the diet, even flicked through a recipe book earlier.....wtf!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Haha whoops. You're not one of those sadists that watches cookery programmes though surely???


----------



## tonyc74

Ps you need leggings or hot pants on to do glute photos properly!


----------



## Tinkerbella

RXQueenie said:


> Haha whoops. You're not one of those sadists that watches cookery programmes though surely???


Yup it's like an endurance challenge to myself and I have to do it! Like walking down the bread section in Waitrose lol x

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lxm

You look great Q! Like a pro...


----------



## Queenie

tonyc74 said:


> Ps you need leggings or hot pants on to do glute photos properly!


Haha I shall consider that for future glute pics lol



Tinkerbella said:


> Yup it's like an endurance challenge to myself and I have to do it! Like walking down the bread section in Waitrose lol x
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Omg... ive spent a good 20 mins in the cake aisle before!! Lol


----------



## Tinkerbella

RXQueenie said:


> Haha I shall consider that for future glute pics lol
> 
> Omg... ive spent a good 20 mins in the cake aisle before!! Lol


Do you randomly pick things up and smell them to...or is that just me losing the plot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Queenie

lxm said:


> You look great Q! Like a pro...


Nicest comment ever  long way to go though!



Tinkerbella said:


> Do you randomly pick things up and smell them to...or is that just me losing the plot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Clair I randomly BAKE cakes and cookies to smell them!!!


----------



## Tinkerbella

RXQueenie said:


> Clair I randomly BAKE cakes and cookies to smell them!!!


Thank god I'm not alone! I shall now keep you updated with food porn moments of madness....prepare yourself

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bad Alan

How's you're bottom today Claire bear??


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> How's you're bottom today Claire bear??


Sore... achy. Exactly how it should be


----------



## Queenie

With a sore bum and a bad knee I ventured to the gym!

Shoulders 

Same exercises, stuck with the 10kg db's on lat raises which I am pleased about. Strength going up nicely which always surprises me when you're cutting bodyfat.

Roll on tomorrow for more!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> With a sore bum and a bad knee I ventured to the gym!
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> Same exercises, stuck with the 10kg db's on lat raises which I am pleased about. Strength going up nicely which always surprises me when you're cutting bodyfat.
> 
> Roll on tomorrow for more!


Result on the glute doms 

Knee problem a recurring injury? Get yourself taped up!

You do a lateral/front/rear raise superset on shoulders don't you? Ever tried these;






Good finisher you'll require the pink dumbbells though lol!

Probably seen his stuff before but loads of good tweaks to exercises on his YouTube channel if you fancy a browse!


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Result on the glute doms
> 
> Knee problem a recurring injury? Get yourself taped up!
> 
> You do a lateral/front/rear raise superset on shoulders don't you? Ever tried these;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good finisher you'll require the pink dumbbells though lol!
> 
> Probably seen his stuff before but loads of good tweaks to exercises on his YouTube channel if you fancy a browse!


Not recurring. Just twisted it when I stood up. Stupid body!!

Nice video. Those things look bloody horrible... will consider them though 

Had a good day?


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Not recurring. Just twisted it when I stood up. Stupid body!!
> 
> Nice video. Those things look bloody horrible... will consider them though
> 
> Had a good day?


There is a few good moves on his channel, got loads of good back exercises on there.

Lazyyyyy day, was off work so usual food shop day and banking. That's it !

Hamstring is frustrating me but ill be back in the gym for bis and back tmro, might stop me sulking for abit


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> There is a few good moves on his channel, got loads of good back exercises on there.
> 
> Lazyyyyy day, was off work so usual food shop day and banking. That's it !
> 
> Hamstring is frustrating me but ill be back in the gym for bis and back tmro, might stop me sulking for abit


Hey it's only me that sulks! You cheer up!!


----------



## Queenie

Unplanned session at fitness first in Brighton today.

Had to train shoulders.... again.

Clean & press superset with behind the neck presses.

Arnold presses superset with straight arm lateral raises.

Front raises superset with rear delt raises.

Cable side raises and rear delt raises.

After yesterday my shoulders are ****ing FRIED!

glutes and legs tomorrow back at forest


----------



## Bad Alan

My shoulders genuinely ache just reading that ! Thinking about it I'm abit of a wreck ATM 

Damn your new avi......!


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> My shoulders genuinely ache just reading that ! Thinking about it I'm abit of a wreck ATM
> 
> Damn your new avi......!


Not partial to a bit of side boob??


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Not partial to a bit of side boob??


Side, front, underside, nipples love'em top to bottom lol 

GET THEM OUT!


----------



## tonyc74

Bad Alan said:


> Side, front, underside, nipples love'em top to bottom lol
> 
> GET THEM OUT!


Lol to be fair it's a waste of money @RXQueenie if you don't ha ha


----------



## Queenie

tonyc74 said:


> Lol to be fair it's a waste of money @RXQueenie if you don't ha ha


You can use your imagination 

P.s can your imagination make them nice round dd's? Thanks lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

weyyheyyy......side boob


----------



## JANIKvonD

wheres this pic so i can full screen the cvnt?


----------



## Queenie

All quiet on the fat loss front! I stayed the same  so I've been prescribed a cheat meal tonight, followed by 1.5x carbs tomorrow and then cardio starts booooo.

I trained Adams glute/hammy session again today which is totally my fav at the moment. I was sweating like a loon after a's and b's exercises so c's were done outside while the gym watched me like a weirdo  someone actually asked me why I Was doing hip thrusters and 'do you need a hand with that?' No, no.


----------



## Queenie

JANIKvonD said:


> wheres this pic so i can full screen the cvnt?


 @danMUNDY's journal


----------



## ah24

RXQueenie said:


> I trained Adams glute/hammy session again today which is totally my fav at the moment. I was sweating like a loon after a's and b's exercises so c's were done outside while the gym watched me like a weirdo  someone actually asked me why I Was doing hip thrusters and 'do you need a hand with that?' No, no.
> 
> View attachment 131033


Glad you're enjoying the glute workout! I put another trainers client (cover session) here through the first rotation of exercises for just 3 sets. Said she couldn't sit or go up the stairs for 3 days after. Result!


----------



## Queenie

ah24 said:


> Glad you're enjoying the glute workout! I put another trainers client (cover session) here through the first rotation of exercises for just 3 sets. Said she couldn't sit or go up the stairs for 3 days after. Result!


I believe her totally! Ive had to re jig to have two days rest inbetween! Its a v good session though totally. The way 1 1/4 squats engage the glutes.... awesome.


----------



## Queenie

Mixed few days emotionally. As u all know id been following the diet I was given but I went from being v hungry, to not hungry at all, and more grumpy, and no enthusiasm. I was dreading training as I was feeling like total rubbish afterwards.

Now, im not a quitter, and I would have just carried on suffering but I really was not being myself and I don't think there's any need to feel like that at this stage.

So diet has been rethought after a lengthy chat with a fantastic friend of mine who took me out for the day in London and kind of sat me down and knocked some sense into me. He's a very good pt and someone ive known and trusted for a long time. Also I've had some amazing support from @Bad Alan who is just so knowledgeable its unreal. Although we are not seeing eye to eye on one thing (starchy carbs lol).

Today I trained my crazy superset shoulders session!

Clean & press superset with behind the neck presses.

Arnold presses superset with straight arm lateral raises.

Front raises superset with rear delt flyes.

Cable raises superset with cable rear delt raises.

30 sec rests only.


----------



## Northern Lass

what a workout!! my shoulders ache just from reading that


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Mixed few days emotionally. As u all know id been following the diet I was given but I went from being v hungry, to not hungry at all, and more grumpy, and no enthusiasm. I was dreading training as I was feeling like total rubbish afterwards.
> 
> Now, im not a quitter, and I would have just carried on suffering but I really was not being myself and I don't think there's any need to feel like that at this stage.
> 
> So diet has been rethought after a lengthy chat with a fantastic friend of mine who took me out for the day in London and kind of sat me down and knocked some sense into me. He's a very good pt and someone ive known and trusted for a long time. Also I've had some amazing support from @Bad Alan who is just so knowledgeable its unreal. Although we are not seeing eye to eye on one thing (starchy carbs lol).
> 
> Today I trained my crazy superset shoulders session!
> 
> Clean & press superset with behind the neck presses.
> 
> Arnold presses superset with straight arm lateral raises.
> 
> Front raises superset with rear delt flyes.
> 
> Cable raises superset with cable rear delt raises.
> 
> 30 sec rests only.


Too kind, it's good to bounce ideas off people and you know yourself pretty well so you knew something was up.

That session would leave my achy joints crippled for days 

I knew you'd do and have a mad workout today, nothing like a good bit of self torture to chase the demons away!

Emailed you back little Miss


----------



## Queenie

YummyMummy said:


> what a workout!! my shoulders ache just from reading that


Imagine how mine feel right now!! Lol



Bad Alan said:


> Too kind, it's good to bounce ideas off people and you know yourself pretty well so you knew something was up.
> 
> That session would leave my achy joints crippled for days
> 
> I knew you'd do and have a mad workout today, nothing like a good bit of self torture to chase the demons away!
> 
> Emailed you back little Miss


I got it. I'll take the fruit out of brekkie but im doing my grumpy face!!!


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> Imagine how mine feel right now!! Lol
> 
> I got it. I'll take the fruit out of brekkie but im doing my grumpy face!!!


Oh lawwwd! Not the grumpy face.....lol....


----------



## Beklet

Starchy carbs are teh evilz......

Which is unfortunate as all the best ones go so well with half a pound of butter....crumpets, jacket spuds, toast..... :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Glutes / hammies today!

Leg press up by 10kg which I was pleased about.

Lots of high reps/low rest and 'ffs how many pieces of equipment do u want to use woman??'

Feeling a bit bloated though... not good for my rubbish mind!!

On a more positive note, I'm off to The Training Lab in east Grinstead on Saturday for a strength and conditioning session with andy Mackenzie! Should be great fun and hopefully I'll pick up some great tips


----------



## 25434

The training lab? That sounds interesting....is that a gym? Oh, I will go and google....strength and conditioning.......I'm starting to feel like a right ole whale reading your journal Claire...lol...I need to step up my game a bit methinks......


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> The training lab? That sounds interesting....is that a gym? Oh, I will go and google....strength and conditioning.......I'm starting to feel like a right ole whale reading your journal Claire...lol...I need to step up my game a bit methinks......


Are u busy? Why don't u come along? Its for females only so thought it would be nice to catch up with some girly lifters!

The training lab is a gym yes, an awesome one too.

And please, I'm suuuuch a fatty so we can all be whales together lol x


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> Are u busy? Why don't u come along? Its for females only so thought it would be nice to catch up with some girly lifters!
> 
> The training lab is a gym yes, an awesome one too.
> 
> And please, I'm suuuuch a fatty so we can all be whales together lol x


I'm out for the day...but now I know it's there I'm gonna check up and see when the next one is and maybe we could do that one? Sounds great....


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> I'm out for the day...but now I know it's there I'm gonna check up and see when the next one is and maybe we could do that one? Sounds great....


Absolutely! I only found out about it yesterday so hopefully they'll give some more notice in future! X


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> Absolutely! I only found out about it yesterday so hopefully they'll give some more notice in future! X


Brilliant! That sound like something I could really get my gnash ears into, and it's nearer for me to get to as well...great Claire..x


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> Brilliant! That sound like something I could really get my gnash ears into, and it's nearer for me to get to as well...great Claire..x


You know I'll help with picking u up and taking u there  and yes its probably more up your street than mine but u know I love learning! X


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> You know I'll help with picking u up and taking u there  and yes its probably more up your street than mine but u know I love learning! X


You missis Are fab..x


----------



## Bad Alan

That's more like the attitude we are used to in here 

Another good session under your belt, just ignore all mind games whilst you settle on your new diet as you know and you'll be fine 

PB - top work !


----------



## Queenie

Back day!

Straight arm pulldowns.

Bent over barbell rows.

Wide grip pulldowns superset with cable rows.

Underhand grip iso pulldowns.

More sets. More reps. 30 sec rests.

Gonna be switching this up soon. I'm really enjoying my shoulder and glute workout and this one is lagging! Ideas welcome


----------



## Bad Alan

I think with back training it's best to stick to basics unless you're trying to bring up a certain area of it?

Prefer starting with a row of some form and filling the muscle with blood, then moving onto a pulldown movement as it's stretching out a pumped muscle can get a better feel for it, then get dead's back in your routine you pussy or a heavier BB row, finish with strict iso like wide grip lowpulley, stiff arms, pullovers.

Rows you might not have used for abit; chest supported DB rows, DB deadstop rows, standing two arm DB rows

Pulldown variants; stretchers, heavy partial pulldowns to the top of the head, one arm pulldowns

Just a few ideas, the stretchers are cool but you need to get the form nailed;


----------



## Queenie

As if u just called me a pussy @Bad Alan!!!! Right that's it. Deadlifts are IN!!

And thank u thats a fab post x


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> As if u just called me a pussy @Bad Alan!!!! Right that's it. Deadlifts are IN!!
> 
> And thank u thats a fab post x


Don't kill yourself TBF with having glute/hamstring day(s) as often as you do, maybe do them "yates" style and only take the negative down to the knee? or slightly higher rep's? "Dimmel deadlifts" can be good to as not quite as taxing.

If youve never done these they are good alternative to pullups/pulldowns aswell;






Probably bombarding you with things now lol


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Don't kill yourself TBF with having glute/hamstring day(s) as often as you do, maybe do them "yates" style and only take the negative down to the knee? or slightly higher rep's? "Dimmel deadlifts" can be good to as not quite as taxing.
> 
> If youve never done these they are good alternative to pullups/pulldowns aswell;
> 
> Probably bombarding you with things now lol


Higher reps sound like a good plan  noooo... not too much. As u said before, great to bounce ideas off each other. I wouldn't have thought of ANY of these tbf so thank u.

Off to google dimmel deads.

And then I'll write something up and run it past u


----------



## Queenie

Well, the extra sets and 1 added exercise has made a difference... my back is aching like a B1TCH!!

Shoulders later... more pain I guess


----------



## Queenie

Shoulders trained.... my usual high reps supersetted session that u all know and love by now.

Clean & presses were 20kg (15 reps +) but behind neck presses still at 15kg although I did try 20kg and got 4 which is progress!

I didn't quite get as sweaty as @Bad Alan but gave it a good go...

View attachment 131708


And my little delt vein made an appearance again 



So all in all was a good session.


----------



## Queenie

Oh and...

It's my birthday in September and I'd really like it if ukm would chip in and buy me a session at UP with @ah24 or @DB

Full of fab ideas aren't I  BUT IT WOULD BE AMAZING!


----------



## ah24

RXQueenie said:


> Oh and...
> 
> It's my birthday in September and I'd really like it if ukm would chip in and buy me a session at UP with @ah24 or @DB
> 
> Full of fab ideas aren't I  BUT IT WOULD BE AMAZING!


Sounds like a good plan to me!


----------



## Queenie

ah24 said:


> Sounds like a good plan to me!


Yup just gotta get ukm to jump on board with this idea lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Pleased to see progression in the gym, poor effort on the sweating front 

How's diet been? Feeling bit more back to old self now?


----------



## Queenie

AM cardio... done.

Legs and glutes... trained.

Unsure whether or not that was a good idea because of the s & c session tomorrow but hey ho, done now


----------



## Queenie

Well s&c class was cancelled  gutted as was really looking forward to it!

Andy said he will keep me posted when the next one is arranged so fingers crossed it will be soon. @Flubs I will let u know as soon as I do.

No weigh in as trying to keep away from scales but stupid mind is working ten to the dozen.


----------



## Queenie

Shoulders today!

20kg clean & presses ss with behind the neck presses.

Straight arm lateral raises.

Arnold presses.

Front raises ss with rear delt flyes.

Cable lateral raises ss with cable rear delt raises to failure.

Fab session.

But I had downloaded the macklemore album so I kept dancing between sets. Couldn't help it, I was in that sort of mood!


----------



## Bad Alan

Diiiiiddddddddd yooooooooooooou stay away from the scales all weekend?? 

Those shoulder supersets make mine ache thinking about them!

p.s macklemore is a 1st class gimp


----------



## Gym Bunny

I don't quite have the time to read your whole journal so I'm sorry if this has been asked before.

How are you enjoying the oly lifting? Especially when interspersed with the Crossfit? I imagine they compliment each other quite well as long as you're strict with the Oly lifts in those dedicated training sessions.


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Diiiiiddddddddd yooooooooooooou stay away from the scales all weekend??
> 
> Those shoulder supersets make mine ache thinking about them!
> 
> p.s macklemore is a 1st class gimp


I promise u I did. Its actually quite liberating although at some point its going to upset me!!! Until then I'll just keep plodding along 



Gym Bunny said:


> I don't quite have the time to read your whole journal so I'm sorry if this has been asked before.
> 
> How are you enjoying the oly lifting? Especially when interspersed with the Crossfit? I imagine they compliment each other quite well as long as you're strict with the Oly lifts in those dedicated training sessions.


I love both soooo much! But at the moment I'm just kinda bringing up some weaker areas like shoulders and legs so training is centred around that (to bring u up to speed lol) - fab to have u in here lady!


----------



## Gym Bunny

RXQueenie said:


> I love both soooo much! But at the moment I'm just kinda bringing up some weaker areas like shoulders and legs so training is centred around that (to bring u up to speed lol) - fab to have u in here lady!


Why thank you lady! I think I'm gonna enjoy reading your journal from this point on. 

I struggle with my pants shoulders and for oly lifts it's the tights hammies that cause me problems. I got to a stage where I was doing bodyweight ATG squats whenever I could, bum literally on my ankles to try and improve my flexibility. My flatmates found it hysterical that I'd be cleaning my teeth while doing them, waiting for the bus or train, but it helped soooo much.


----------



## Queenie

Gym Bunny said:


> Why thank you lady! I think I'm gonna enjoy reading your journal from this point on.
> 
> I struggle with my pants shoulders and for oly lifts it's the tights hammies that cause me problems. I got to a stage where I was doing bodyweight ATG squats whenever I could, bum literally on my ankles to try and improve my flexibility. My flatmates found it hysterical that I'd be cleaning my teeth while doing them, waiting for the bus or train, but it helped soooo much.


My hammies aren't so bad but my hip flexors are tight so I do loosening exercises with my flipping leg up a wall daily. Glad no one sees me lol.

As u can see, plan with shoulders is to superset them into growing lol. I like the higher intensity, high volume stuff.


----------



## Gym Bunny

An excellent approach to take. I suspect I know the hip flexor exercises you're talking about and yes, they're not exactly elegant looking are they? :lol:

Is one side tighter than the other? My right side is rather crap and I have all these 1 legged exercises to try and bring them up. I bet crossfit helps with total body improvement for any imbalances.


----------



## Queenie

Gym Bunny said:


> An excellent approach to take. I suspect I know the hip flexor exercises you're talking about and yes, they're not exactly elegant looking are they? :lol:
> 
> Is one side tighter than the other? My right side is rather crap and I have all these 1 legged exercises to try and bring them up. I bet crossfit helps with total body improvement for any imbalances.


My crossfit coaches are technique nazis. They are awesome at spotting issues and are so good at addressing them!

I've never noticed one side being tighter tbh. Too busy concentrating on the pain!!!! Lol.


----------



## 25434

morning queenie...I do hip flexor stuff too as I'm a bit wooden in that area myself..the loosening off stuff is worse than the fecking lifts themselves...lol....I am often to be found doing knee lunges with my foot up round my office or down the corridor and BELIEVE ME...that's not easy to do in a flippin' pencil skirt I can tell ya!..:laugh:

Have a great day missis..x


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> morning queenie...I do hip flexor stuff too as I'm a bit wooden in that area myself..the loosening off stuff is worse than the fecking lifts themselves...lol....I am often to be found doing knee lunges with my foot up round my office or down the corridor and BELIEVE ME...that's not easy to do in a flippin' pencil skirt I can tell ya!..:laugh:
> 
> Have a great day missis..x


haha, that made me lol  and yes you're right, the pain is baaaaaad news!

apparently bulgarian split squats BEFORE normal squats helps to open them up a bit too!


----------



## Queenie

Leeeegs and glutes today.

Although minus the leg presses as I think it was national leg press day today and I didn't get a look in 

Tired now and looking forward to some FOOD!!


----------



## Queenie

Back day!

Mixed a few things up!

Deadlifts - @Bad Alan is so proud!

Close grip pulldowns.

Single arm DB rows (pyramid sets)

Straight arm pulldowns.

Quick pic:


----------



## H10dst

Looking good, see that cheeky delt vain is making an appearance again!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

RXQueenie said:


> Quick pic:
> 
> View attachment 132359


You little liar. I thought you said your shoulders were pants. Those delts don't look half bad to me.


----------



## Queenie

H10dst said:


> Looking good, see that cheeky delt vain is making an appearance again!!


Ha yup! Much to my amusement lol



Gym Bunny said:


> You little liar. I thought you said your shoulders were pants. Those delts don't look half bad to me.


Ive been working doubly hard on them and I think it's working  but that's only recent!


----------



## H10dst

Ha yup to you too!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Proper session, good exercise selection little Miss 

Hope you deleted that macklemore **** from your playlist, dead lifts deserve better music to be performed to than that!!


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Proper session, good exercise selection little Miss
> 
> Hope you deleted that macklemore **** from your playlist, dead lifts deserve better music to be performed to than that!!


I love macklemore!!!!!!

But I deadlifted to rudimental


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> I love macklemore!!!!!!
> 
> But I deadlifted to rudimental


Thats not deadlifting music get something on that makes you a badass;






You can strut to this


----------



## Queenie

Been slack at updating but ive had the busiest week with new career moves and next week doesn't look to be that different!

I have been training though. Yesterday my crazy shoulder supersets with some bi/tri to finish and today... hammies and glutes. Leg press up to 80kg (x15) now - happy with that!

Done for another week


----------



## Queenie

Summing up my weekend....









No training... but interviews, food and business done!


----------



## Queenie

Ooof... so I have been training in between interviews. I'm absolutely exhausted but still cracking on.

Yesterday was superset shoulders and today was superset legs! I'm looking at supersetting two different bodyparts now to see if I can train everything twice a week... will see what I can come up with! Always an advocate of switching things up and keeping the body guessing


----------



## XRichHx

Good journal Claire, interesting reading a girls journal and seeing how the girls train.

Keep up the good work, it's paying off from your dress pic just above ^ - fantastic figure on you.


----------



## Queenie

XRichHx said:


> Good journal Claire, interesting reading a girls journal and seeing how the girls train.
> 
> Keep up the good work, it's paying off from your dress pic just above ^ - fantastic figure on you.


thanks rich 

i'm a long way from where i want to be - but i'll get there!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Ooof... so I have been training in between interviews. I'm absolutely exhausted but still cracking on.
> 
> Yesterday was superset shoulders and today was superset legs! I'm looking at supersetting two different bodyparts now to see if I can train everything twice a week... will see what I can come up with! Always an advocate of switching things up and keeping the body guessing


How many days a week do you like to train Claire?

Push,pull,legs split trained six days a week would be good. But set up;

Push heavy/low rep day

Pull supersets/higher reps day

Legs heavy/low rep day

Off

Push supersets/higher reps day

Pull heavy/low rep day

Legs supersets/higher rep day

So you have two different workouts with different excervises for push and alternate heavier/lighter so hitting all rep schemes.

Obviously volume needs to be looked at so don't hammer yourself too much, start low and build more in as you see how you're recovering.

Just one idea!


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> How many days a week do you like to train Claire?
> 
> Push,pull,legs split trained six days a week would be good. But set up;
> 
> Push heavy/low rep day
> 
> Pull supersets/higher reps day
> 
> Legs heavy/low rep day
> 
> Off
> 
> Push supersets/higher reps day
> 
> Pull heavy/low rep day
> 
> Legs supersets/higher rep day
> 
> So you have two different workouts with different excervises for push and alternate heavier/lighter so hitting all rep schemes.
> 
> Obviously volume needs to be looked at so don't hammer yourself too much, start low and build more in as you see how you're recovering.
> 
> Just one idea!


That's cool but i doubt very much i can train 6 days a week. I do 5 right now and as my emphasis is on high reps/low weights/supersets etc for conditioning, i don't really want any low rep/heavy days yet.

it might be too much! who knows - my mind thinks i'm capable lol


----------



## XRichHx

RXQueenie said:


> thanks rich
> 
> i'm a long way from where i want to be - but i'll get there!


It's a journey at the end of the day, as long as you enjoy it you'll get there.

R


----------



## Queenie

XRichHx said:


> It's a journey at the end of the day, as long as you enjoy it you'll get there.
> 
> R


Totally enjoy it! That'll never change lol


----------



## animal adam

RXQueenie said:


> Summing up my weekend....
> 
> View attachment 132759
> 
> 
> Awesome shape!


----------



## Queenie

Thanks @animal adam! Work in progress


----------



## Dagman72

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks @animal adam! Work in progress


Looking super hot queenie, very nice curves. Shows what hard work can achieve.


----------



## Queenie

Awesome, awesome back day.

I taught myself sumo deadlift high pulls! An amazing movement and when the pull, hip drive, shrug came together, I hit myself on the chin with the bar. You know you're doing it right when u build up that momentum! Anyway 4 x 15 @ 20kg. Loved them.

Bent over barbell rows.

Wide grip pulldowns.

Straight arm pulldowns.

Lovely session!


----------



## Sambuca

just popping to say i miss ur old avi

but your new one is good too :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Awesome, awesome back day.
> 
> I taught myself sumo deadlift high pulls! An amazing movement and when the pull, hip drive, shrug came together, I hit myself on the chin with the bar. You know you're doing it right when u build up that momentum! Anyway 4 x 15 @ 20kg. Loved them.
> 
> Bent over barbell rows.
> 
> Wide grip pulldowns.
> 
> Straight arm pulldowns.
> 
> Lovely session!


Great move just YouTube'd them to see what they were! Didn't say anything about attempting to knock your teeth out in the tutorial though 

Still hitting great sessions despite being so busy, diet going well?


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Great move just YouTube'd them to see what they were! Didn't say anything about attempting to knock your teeth out in the tutorial though
> 
> Still hitting great sessions despite being so busy, diet going well?


I cannot tell u how much I love them! Are u going to try them? They're in my routine for the foreseeable 

Session intensity and diet all on track. Even after my two interviews monday I came back from Croydon and trained! Nothing gets in my way lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> I cannot tell u how much I love them! Are u going to try them? They're in my routine for the foreseeable
> 
> Session intensity and diet all on track. Even after my two interviews monday I came back from Croydon and trained! Nothing gets in my way lol.


Jesus I can't imagine trying to persuade my brothers to attempt a dynamic/explosive lift like these. stupid big ogres  I hate shrugs and these look like they will kill my upper back so may be having a tinker next Tuesday!

Good to hear as long as you're well organised its an easy game really 

New avi is approved lol but give the people what they want......SIDE BOOB !


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Jesus I can't imagine trying to persuade my brothers to attempt a dynamic/explosive lift like these. stupid big ogres  I hate shrugs and these look like they will kill my upper back so may be having a tinker next Tuesday!
> 
> Good to hear as long as you're well organised its an easy game really
> 
> New avi is approved lol but give the people what they want......SIDE BOOB !


I'm used to that pulling/shrugging movement from doing countless snatches so feels very natural to me  albeit a different grip.

Aren't u bored of side boob?? Lol


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> I'm used to that pulling/shrugging movement from doing countless snatches so feels very natural to me  albeit a different grip.
> 
> Aren't u bored of side boob?? Lol


Neverrrrrrr !


----------



## Sambuca

been quiet in here


----------



## Queenie

Sambuca said:


> been quiet in here


Yeah I'm gonna be closing this soon.

Lots going on and there are some members that are making this forum a laughing stock tbh.

I'll still be around but ukm won't be a priority... but I have fb, twitter and email for those that want to stay in touch


----------



## Sambuca

RXQueenie said:


> Yeah I'm gonna be closing this soon.
> 
> Lots going on and there are some members that are making this forum a laughing stock tbh.
> 
> I'll still be around but ukm won't be a priority... but I have fb, twitter and email for those that want to stay in touch


oh dear  forum stuff goes over my head but pop back when u can!

whos being a nob then ^^


----------



## Queenie

Sambuca said:


> oh dear  forum stuff goes over my head but pop back when u can!
> 
> whos being a nob then ^^


Yeah I know what u mean. But I came here to learn... not to watch people make fools of themselves  I know a few members that have gone the same way so I'm not the only one that shares the opinion.

As I said I'll defo be around


----------



## Sambuca

ye i have learnt loads of some good members on here. the retards do help kill an hour or two in the afternoon though


----------



## Queenie

Thread revival!

Decided if I ignore the idiots... they'll go away 

So for reasons that will become apparent soon, I'll be posting here again (I can sense how excited u all are)

Currently on a bikini body diet as I won 10 weeks worth of coaching with Rick Hall... but my training is predominantly CrossFit based as I feel it works well for me and I thoroughly enjoy it and can't imagine going back to the 4 sets of 12 malarky. Although I do throw in some GVT and Wendlers 

Current pics below. Excuse the stretch marks but that is me and no point in hiding them.



Ta for reading xxx


----------



## TELBOR

Interesting :whistling:

Looking good Q. Well done on the comp win, freebies are great lol


----------



## Sambuca

looking great. Id like to hear what u think of ricks coaching he has come far in 4 years!


----------



## Queenie

R0BLET said:


> Interesting :whistling:
> 
> Looking good Q. Well done on the comp win, freebies are great lol


  so much fun! And thank u!



Sambuca said:


> looking great. Id like to hear what u think of ricks coaching he has come far in 4 years!


Tbh its more ricks team than rick but I'm sure if I had a question he'd answer it directly


----------



## Bad Alan

Nice of you to join us


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Nice of you to join us


Nice of u to grace my journal half naked


----------



## Queenie

Ok back day 

SDHP - 25kg (up 5kg from last week)

Bent over barbell rows.

Deadlifts 5 x 5 - 60kg

Cable rows.

Finished with rowing machine tabata! Kabooom!


----------



## Bad Alan

Was just about to say where is the f-ing training update, still at those high pulls! I'm going to use them tmro after deads now you've reminded me 

And I think it's a little more than half naked !


----------



## 25434

Hello there...thought you were on the way out from UKM...but glad you're not....your pics look fab Claire..looking lean missis...and you've gone back to blonde...you look nice blonde or dark, lucky you.....looking forward to hearing about your new venture.....x oh! and well done for winning some training...not sure who he is in truth but congratulations...training with someone good is inspirational...take care missis...


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Was just about to say where is the f-ing training update, still at those high pulls! I'm going to use them tmro after deads now you've reminded me
> 
> And I think it's a little more than half naked !


Yessssss! Try them  I love them! Remember to push your hips through to get the bar up to your chin!!



Flubs said:


> Hello there...thought you were on the way out from UKM...but glad you're not....your pics look fab Claire..looking lean missis...and you've gone back to blonde...you look nice blonde or dark, lucky you.....looking forward to hearing about your new venture.....x oh! and well done for winning some training...not sure who he is in truth but congratulations...training with someone good is inspirational...take care missis...


I took a break but need to be back now  and yes I do need to tell u about it! Training at k2 for the foreseeable so hopefully I'll bump into u soon! I hope u are well x


----------



## eezy1

where did you get ur ink done queenie?


----------



## Queenie

eezy1 said:


> where did you get ur ink done queenie?


My friend aaron does it. He has a studio in Horsham, West Sussex


----------



## eezy1

RXQueenie said:


> My friend aaron does it. He has a studio in Horsham, West Sussex


has he got any galleries of his work


----------



## Queenie

eezy1 said:


> has he got any galleries of his work


Well the studio is new so unsure if there's a website up yet. His work is incredible though. He's booked up until january at the moment as people come from all over the country for him.


----------



## eezy1

RXQueenie said:


> Well the studio is new so unsure if there's a website up yet. His work is incredible though. He's booked up until january at the moment as people come from all over the country for him.


am narrowing down some artists for my first tatt/quarter sleeve. wouldnt mind seeing more of this guys work


----------



## Queenie

eezy1 said:


> am narrowing down some artists for my first tatt/quarter sleeve. wouldnt mind seeing more of this guys work


Aaron Wickham. His studio is called skins & needles and previously he was at a studio called inktruzion. Try google


----------



## Northern Lass

Glad to see you back claire... congratulations on winning the comp :thumbup:


----------



## Queenie

YummyMummy said:


> Glad to see you back claire... congratulations on winning the comp :thumbup:


Cheers missy! Bloody congrats on the fat loss. Immense work you're putting in!!


----------



## Queenie

A pic from the leggings party in @Keeks journal.... thought they were worthy of a post in here


----------



## onthebuild

Those leggings are terrible 

Hope everything is going well!


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Those leggings are terrible
> 
> Hope everything is going well!


Am I weird in liking them? Lol

Don't think I could pull them off pmsl


----------



## Queenie

onthebuild said:


> Those leggings are terrible
> 
> Hope everything is going well!


Haha yeah I'm undecided on them! All going ok thank u  how about u?


----------



## Queenie

R0BLET said:


> Am I weird in liking them? Lol
> 
> Don't think I could pull them off pmsl


Not weird! An acquired taste though


----------



## Keeks

RXQueenie said:


> A pic from the leggings party in @Keeks journal.... thought they were worthy of a post in here
> 
> View attachment 135873


Oh yes, leggings worth a picture! :thumb: I went for camo ones this morning.


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> A pic from the leggings party in @Keeks journal.... thought they were worthy of a post in here
> 
> View attachment 135873


I love them,all sorts of fun could be had in those,i may add,not on me!!!

Hi 'Q' xxxxxxx


----------



## Queenie

Keeks said:


> Oh yes, leggings worth a picture! :thumb: I went for camo ones this morning.


What and no pics keeks?? X



biglbs said:


> I love them,all sorts of fun could be had in those,i may add,not on me!!!
> 
> Hi 'Q' xxxxxxx


Haha thanks big guy  missed ya x


----------



## Northern Lass

Queenie is looking smoking hot, you go girl!

I see a sneaky six pack :thumbup:


----------



## Queenie

Absolutely RIDICULOUS start to a sunday.

Some tech work on push presses (up to 30kg)

Then 7, yes 7!!! Rounds of:

Chest to bar pull ups

Ring dips

Burpees

Box push ups

Strict pull ups

100m run

Took me 20mins 36secs which is LONG for a WoD.

NO NEED FOR 7 ROUNDS!!!!


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Absolutely RIDICULOUS start to a sunday.
> 
> Some tech work on push presses (up to 30kg)
> 
> Then 7, yes 7!!! Rounds of:
> 
> Chest to bar pull ups
> 
> Ring dips
> 
> Burpees
> 
> Box push ups
> 
> Strict pull ups
> 
> 100m run
> 
> Took me 20mins 36secs which is LONG for a WoD.
> 
> NO NEED FOR 7 ROUNDS!!!!


7 of those buggers..... Fùck that! :lol:

Volt used?


----------



## Queenie

R0BLET said:


> 7 of those buggers..... Fùck that! :lol:
> 
> Volt used?


No but tbh that was a big mistake as I was shattered after round 3 lol. I will try it this week for sure!


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> No but tbh that was a big mistake as I was shattered after round 3 lol. I will try it this week for sure!


Lol, I'm tired reading it 

I'll give it a whizz tomorrow morning


----------



## Northern Lass

Wow hard sesh there 

Would love to do crossfit... can't afford it tho


----------



## Queenie

YummyMummy said:


> Wow hard sesh there
> 
> Would love to do crossfit... can't afford it tho


I'll do u a weeks crossfit programming if u really want to try it??


----------



## Northern Lass

RXQueenie said:


> I'll do u a weeks crossfit programming if u really want to try it??


Go on then, you've twisted my arm 

I'll fit in with my 531 hehe


----------



## Queenie

YummyMummy said:


> Go on then, you've twisted my arm
> 
> I'll fit in with my 531 hehe


Funnily enough... works perfectly with wendlers  will get something over to u in the week


----------



## Northern Lass

RXQueenie said:


> Funnily enough... works perfectly with wendlers  will get something over to u in the week


Cool thanks.. Looking forward to it


----------



## Guest

Glad you're back Claire, thought my heart was going to break!


----------



## Queenie

Spawn of Haney said:


> Glad you're back Claire, thought my heart was going to break!


Aw you're so kind 

You just checked in for more side boob lol


----------



## Guest

RXQueenie said:


> Aw you're so kind
> 
> You just checked in for more side boob lol


Hehe, know me to well already


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Aw you're so kind
> 
> You just checked in for more side boob lol


Well I did but there is none so I'm off 

Good session though Claire! Love the crossfit stuff


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Well I did but there is none so I'm off
> 
> Good session though Claire! Love the crossfit stuff


Oh u love it? Can always throw some into our session??? 

Thank u, Will. I'm glad I went


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Oh u love it? Can always throw some into our session???
> 
> Thank u, Will. I'm glad I went


I love it but don't think I could handle it :lol: the crossfit btw not you!


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> I love it but don't think I could handle it :lol: the crossfit btw not you!


Apparently you confused the date range by typing false claims


----------



## Guest

Bad Alan said:


> I love it but don't think I could handle it :lol: the crossfit btw not you!


My money would be on Claire mate haha


----------



## Queenie

Spawn of Haney said:


> My money would be on Claire mate haha


You know it!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Spawn of Haney said:


> My money would be on Claire mate haha


Lmao that's where the smart money is


----------



## Queenie

Yyyyup!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Yyyyup!
> 
> View attachment 136070


You need one of these bad boys installed Claire


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> You need one of these bad boys installed Claire
> 
> View attachment 136074


hahah... i looked at getting one of the catering ones fitted in my kitchen but they cost a fortune!!  x


----------



## Chelsea

Whats the crack in here then? I try to avoid anything that says 'CrossFit' but as you are a fellow rep now I suppose I can come in here and check to see if you have posted any pics 

Also did you hear about the clothing line from GoNutrition, they have put me in charge and apparently I am ok to do the fittings so let me know when I should pop over to measure you up  :whistling:


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> hahah... i looked at getting one of the catering ones fitted in my kitchen but they cost a fortune!!  x


Hmm odd this was only about £6,500


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Whats the crack in here then? I try to avoid anything that says 'CrossFit' but as you are a fellow rep now I suppose I can come in here and check to see if you have posted any pics
> 
> Also did you hear about the clothing line from GoNutrition, they have put me in charge and apparently I am ok to do the fittings so let me know when I should pop over to measure you up  :whistling:


Yup lots of pics in here lately... I'm obviously feeling brave 

Yes I can imagine your 'fittings' are done by touch rather than tape!!


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Hmm odd this was only about £6,500


Pffft - way out of my budget lol. But a kettle does not cut it anymore...


----------



## Guest

Chelsea said:


> Whats the crack in here then? I try to avoid anything that says 'CrossFit' but as you are a fellow rep now I suppose I can come in here and check to see if you have posted any pics
> 
> Also did you hear about the clothing line from GoNutrition, they have put me in charge and apparently I am ok to do the fittings so let me know when I should pop over to measure you up  :whistling:


You should video log this Chelsea!


----------



## Queenie

Spawn of Haney said:


> You should video log this Chelsea!


He will, no doubt


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Yup lots of pics in here lately... I'm obviously feeling brave
> 
> Yes I can imagine your 'fittings' are done by touch rather than tape!!


Well I feel its more accurate so I think for professionalism that method may be best 



Spawn of Haney said:


> You should video log this Chelsea!


Im happy to share my tailoring skills with others, there may be some quite unorthodox methods like bending over or doing squats but these are just to check that nothing would split if these exercises and movements were performed, both will be done clothed and unclothed for obvious reasons....I forget them now but its definitely in both our best interests


----------



## Northern Lass

The men in here are very naughty today


----------



## Chelsea

YummyMummy said:


> The men in here are very naughty today


Just today?


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Im happy to share my tailoring skills with others, there may be some quite unorthodox methods like bending over or doing squats but these are just to check that nothing would split if these exercises and movements were performed, both will be done clothed and unclothed for obvious reasons....I forget them now but its definitely in both our best interests


I'll help you...

Unclothed for a better, tighter fit, obviously.


----------



## Queenie

Busy day today.

Work - blurgh.

Taking the lad to gymnastics which I'm mega excited about. Would be great for his movement, strength, balance carrying onto his adult life etc but I'm trying not to get my hopes up as to whether he wants to carry on with it...

Then I have to PT a friend of mine, going through a chest session with her I think.

After that I actually get to train myself yay! Squat snatches galore 

Have a good one people!


----------



## Queenie

I literally pmsl.


----------



## 25434

I can't read the small writing, it's all blurry on on my pc...the wod...ouch!


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> I can't read the small writing, it's all blurry on on my pc...the wod...ouch!


Flubs it was a KILLER WOD!!!


----------



## Queenie

Today I went easy on myself....

5 x hang power cleans

30 x back extensions

5 x hang power cleans

30 sit ups

3 rounds of the above 

Then some sprints for laughs.


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Today I went easy on myself....
> 
> 5 x hang power cleans
> 
> 30 x back extensions
> 
> 5 x hang power cleans
> 
> 30 sit ups
> 
> 3 rounds of the above
> 
> Then some sprints for laughs.


Good you managed to find time for your own session even if it looks a little girly


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Good you managed to find time for your own session even if it looks a little girly


I can easily re-write my shoulder session fyi!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> I can easily re-write my shoulder session fyi!!!


Do it I dare you I'm not frightened of you!!! :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Do it I dare you I'm not frightened of you!!! :lol:


I just actually rolled my eyes  You're going down!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> I just actually rolled my eyes  You're going down!!!


In the gym no, after maybe.....


----------



## Queenie

@Bad Alan


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> @Bad Alan
> 
> View attachment 136303


Lmao you cheeky git!


----------



## JANIKvonD

RXQueenie said:


> Today I went easy on myself....
> 
> 5 x hang power cleans
> 
> 30 x back extensions
> 
> 5 x hang power cleans
> 
> 30 sit ups
> 
> 3 rounds of the above
> 
> Then some sprints for laughs.


do u do the powercleans on rings or a bar? we've olympic rings in my gym....fukin nails.


----------



## Queenie

JANIKvonD said:


> do u do the powercleans on rings or a bar? we've olympic rings in my gym....fukin nails.


I've never heard of power cleans on rings? Only muscle ups, ring dips etc.

Always with a bar


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> I've never heard of power cleans on rings? Only muscle ups, ring dips etc.
> 
> Always with a bar


They are for when you are learning realy,kinda help with balance I think,never seen it in action though...


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> They are for when you are learning realy,kinda help with balance I think,never seen it in action though...


do you have a video or something? i'm totally confused about how u can do power cleans with rings


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> do you have a video or something? i'm totally confused about how u can do power cleans with rings


I have no idea where you would find it,the rings I heard were used with bands top and bottom,didn not realy pay attention tbh sorry....bar was used with rings around it.


----------



## biglbs

Wonder if he meant kettle bells lmfao


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Wonder if he meant kettle bells lmfao


 @JANIKvonD - explain or posts vids please. lbswhereitcounts (formerly known as @biglbs) would like some clarity on the cleans!


----------



## JANIKvonD

PMSL...pair of slavering cvnts. i didnt realise u used weights for the crossfit...thought it was all BW stuff (obv thats not the case lol), so when u said power cleans...i presumed u were doing pull-up's into dips (my judo & mma coach mate does these on olympic rings & call's them "power cleans") :lol:

....as you were


----------



## Queenie

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL...pair of slavering cvnts. i didnt realise u used weights for the crossfit...thought it was all BW stuff (obv thats not the case lol), so when u said power cleans...i presumed u were doing pull-up's into dips (my judo & mma coach mate does these on olympic rings & call's them "power cleans") :lol:
> 
> ....as you were


Yeah... crossfit includes a lot a strength training/oly lifting, obviously the pull ups/press ups/burpees etc are bw but yeah, i lift


----------



## SCOOT123

RXQueenie said:


> Today I went easy on myself....
> 
> 5 x hang power cleans
> 
> 30 x back extensions
> 
> 5 x hang power cleans
> 
> 30 sit ups
> 
> 3 rounds of the above
> 
> Then some sprints for laughs.


Nothing sexier than a women sprinting! nice strong legs mmmhmm!

that doesnt look to easy to be honest taking it easy on yourself would be...

feet up, coronation street on and a glass of vino


----------



## Queenie

SCOOT123 said:


> Nothing sexier than a women sprinting! nice strong legs mmmhmm!
> 
> that doesnt look to easy to be honest taking it easy on yourself would be...
> 
> feet up, coronation street on and a glass of vino


hmmm make it feet up, CSI and some bourbon


----------



## SCOOT123

RXQueenie said:


> hmmm make it feet up, CSI and some bourbon


Bourbons and a cuppa are effing leathal lol!


----------



## Queenie

SCOOT123 said:


> Bourbons and a cuppa are effing leathal lol!


lol i wouldnt know


----------



## SCOOT123

RXQueenie said:


> lol i wouldnt know


CHEAT DAY!

Family pack of sainsburys own bourbons

one big mug of milky sugary tea

The packet will be eating until all tea has been soaked up lol....

You not like a good dunk of the biscuit no ?  loooooooool


----------



## Queenie

SCOOT123 said:


> CHEAT DAY!
> 
> Family pack of sainsburys own bourbons
> 
> one big mug of milky sugary tea
> 
> The packet will be eating until all tea has been soaked up lol....
> 
> You not like a good dunk of the biscuit no ?  loooooooool


ha i think i'll stick with my kind of bourbon  at least with alcohol i'd be too drunk to feel guilty


----------



## SCOOT123

RXQueenie said:


> ha i think i'll stick with my kind of bourbon  at least with alcohol i'd be too drunk to feel guilty


Haha yeah ?

It's true - done a lot of drunk dunking in various cups of tea in my time and not once felt guilty - until the morning hahaa


----------



## Northern Lass

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL...pair of slavering cvnts. i didnt realise u used weights for the crossfit...thought it was all BW stuff (obv thats not the case lol), so when u said power cleans...i presumed u were doing pull-up's into dips (my judo & mma coach mate does these on olympic rings & call's them "power cleans") :lol:
> 
> ....as you were


Typical:confused: :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Pretty traditional back day today...

Sumo deadlift high pulls (25kg)

Bent over barbell rows (35kg)

Wide grip pulldowns

Cable rows

And of course, sprints! Boo yah.

Gonna put pics up but not v happy with my shape. Unsure if new diet or whatever. Will see. 5 weeks left of it.


----------



## Northern Lass

RXQueenie said:


> Pretty traditional back day today...
> 
> Sumo deadlift high pulls (25kg)
> 
> Bent over barbell rows (35kg)
> 
> Wide grip pulldowns
> 
> Cable rows
> 
> And of course, sprints! Boo yah.
> 
> Gonna put pics up but not v happy with my shape. Unsure if new diet or whatever. Will see. 5 weeks left of it.


What aren't you happy with hun?


----------



## Queenie

YummyMummy said:


> What aren't you happy with hun?


I think I should be leaner and have more muscle showing. Its v frustrating.


----------



## Northern Lass

RXQueenie said:


> I think I should be leaner and have more muscle showing. Its v frustrating.


Did you take any before pics? Imo I think your looking leaner I'm sure I saw some sneaky abs coming through on your last pic


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Pretty traditional back day today...
> 
> Sumo deadlift high pulls (25kg)
> 
> Bent over barbell rows (35kg)
> 
> Wide grip pulldowns
> 
> Cable rows
> 
> And of course, sprints! Boo yah.
> 
> Gonna put pics up but not v happy with my shape. Unsure if new diet or whatever. Will see. 5 weeks left of it.


Those high pulls suck btw, very hard technically and are knackering lol! What reps per set do you stick to? Maybe went too high on rep count.

No face? :lol:


----------



## Queenie

YummyMummy said:


> Did you take any before pics? Imo I think your looking leaner I'm sure I saw some sneaky abs coming through on your last pic


I should show u what I looked like a few years back. Ill pm them to u on fb.



Bad Alan said:


> Those high pulls suck btw, very hard technically and are knackering lol! What reps per set do you stick to? Maybe went too high on rep count.
> 
> No face? :lol:


Even cut my face from this one 



I do 12 reps. Bit of a gassy move so never higher. And u know I only go light! Can imagine u doing them with ridiculous weights!


----------



## Northern Lass

RXQueenie said:


> I should show u what I looked like a few years back. Ill pm them to u on fb.
> 
> Even cut my face from this one
> 
> View attachment 136468
> 
> 
> I do 12 reps. Bit of a gassy move so never higher. And u know I only go light! Can imagine u doing them with ridiculous weights!


I don't know why you cut your head off....


----------



## Queenie

YummyMummy said:


> I don't know why you cut your head off....


Not keen on the face. No traps, no shoulders lol. Must work harder!


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> I should show u what I looked like a few years back. Ill pm them to u on fb.
> 
> Even cut my face from this one
> 
> View attachment 136468
> 
> 
> I do 12 reps. Bit of a gassy move so never higher. And u know I only go light! Can imagine u doing them with ridiculous weights!


Was it a bit cold when you took this photo  I approve :thumb:


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Was it a bit cold when you took this photo  I approve :thumb:


Nope!


----------



## Northern Lass

RXQueenie said:


> Not keen on the face. No traps, no shoulders lol. Must work harder!


Oh you silly thing... your a pretty ladyyyy


----------



## marknorthumbria

in for side boob


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> Was it a bit cold when you took this photo  I approve :thumb:


Peanuts! Anyone for peanuts?!


----------



## Queenie

Shoulders with @Bad Alan!

Cleans and presses superset with behind neck presses.

Db presses superset with side raises.

Underhand grip front raises superset with rear delt flyes.

Finisher of side, front around the world things... Will's choice... I'll let him tell u about weights used on these.... 

One liner of the day... "Bend over. Right over" - Will instructing me on the rear delt movements. Had to stop and compose myself lol.

Felt like a nice session for me. Hit a pb on db presses - the difference between training on my own vs having someone there! Confidence.

Happy Saturday people!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Shoulders with @Bad Alan!
> 
> Cleans and presses superset with behind neck presses.
> 
> Db presses superset with side raises.
> 
> Underhand grip front raises superset with rear delt flyes.
> 
> Finisher of side, front around the world things... Will's choice... I'll let him tell u about weights used on these....
> 
> One liner of the day... "Bend over. Right over" - Will instructing me on the rear delt movements. Had to stop and compose myself lol.
> 
> Felt like a nice session for me. Hit a pb on db presses - the difference between training on my own vs having someone there! Confidence.
> 
> Happy Saturday people!


Yes yes will used the 3kg DBs for his 6 ways last, I'm so over it 

Good change up for me too, I'd just like to see you take some more risks with the weights you use. GO FOR IT always say you have to force change, don't be afraid to fail you can do it safely on most moves.

If you never go past the limit how do you know where it lies?

Once we were past that you trained hard especially he sprints at the end, back attack next time! Then we will see what you're made of 

My favourite quote? "Will I faaaaaaccckkking hate yeeeeeewww it hurts"

On db side raises  and the difference isn't the confidence it's the shouting lol.


----------



## Queenie

@Bad Alan I do not talk like that!! You just over emphasise because you're northern!!!


----------



## Northern Lass

RXQueenie said:


> @Bad Alan I do not talk like that!! You just over emphasise because you're northern!!!


YORKSHIRE YORKSHIRE!! Ooops sorry got carried away with one self...

sounds like you had a cracking sesh together


----------



## Queenie

YummyMummy said:


> YORKSHIRE YORKSHIRE!! Ooops sorry got carried away with one self...
> 
> sounds like you had a cracking sesh together


Was nice to have him there tbh. I don't really hate him lol 

Watford is nothern to me... you guys may as well be foreigners!!


----------



## Northern Lass

RXQueenie said:


> Was nice to have him there tbh. I don't really hate him lol
> 
> Watford is nothern to me... you guys may as well be foreigners!!


hahahaha..


----------



## Keeks

RXQueenie said:


> Shoulders with @Bad Alan!
> 
> Cleans and presses superset with behind neck presses.
> 
> Db presses superset with side raises.
> 
> Underhand grip front raises superset with rear delt flyes.
> 
> Finisher of side, front around the world things... Will's choice... I'll let him tell u about weights used on these....
> 
> One liner of the day... *"Bend over. Right over" *- Will instructing me on the rear delt movements. Had to stop and compose myself lol.
> 
> Felt like a nice session for me. Hit a pb on db presses - the difference between training on my own vs having someone there! Confidence.
> 
> Happy Saturday people!


 :lol: No way am I training legs with him then, especially not in leggings! :lol:

Good session anyway! :thumb:


----------



## Queenie

Keeks said:


> :lol: No way am I training legs with him then, especially not in leggings! :lol:
> 
> Good session anyway! :thumb:


Lol! I don't think he meant it in a rude way... it was me that laughed 

And u defo should. He's a clever chap that one.


----------



## Keeks

RXQueenie said:


> Lol! I don't think he meant it in a rude way... it was me that laughed
> 
> And u defo should. He's a clever chap that one.


Lol, yeah I know. Looking forward to a session with him, and being beasted properly off-season. Lifted light for long enough now so after prep, looking forward to some heavy sessions. And yeah, defo knows his stuff so gonna quiz him too owhilst scoffing fish & chips!


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> :lol: No way am I training legs with him then, especially not in leggings! :lol:
> 
> Good session anyway! :thumb:


Errrmmmm training attire is not optional there is a dress code that will be enforced.

Annnnnnnnd you will do as you're told


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Lol! I don't think he meant it in a rude way... it was me that laughed
> 
> And u defo should. He's a clever chap that one.


Haha wasn't honest 

Funny having to work around "the twins" on rear delt moves !


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Errrmmmm training attire is not optional there is a dress code that will be enforced.
> 
> Annnnnnnnd you will do as you're told


Haha dresscode for @Keeks but I got away lightly wearing vest and trackies lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Lol, yeah I know. Looking forward to a session with him, and being beasted properly off-season. Lifted light for long enough now so after prep, looking forward to some heavy sessions. And yeah, defo knows his stuff so gonna quiz him too owhilst scoffing fish & chips!


Me too, you will be and HELL YES


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Haha wasn't honest
> 
> Funny having to work around "the twins" on rear delt moves !


Hahahahaha yeah that was way lots of side boob on show.


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Haha dresscode for @Keeks but I got away lightly wearing vest and trackies lol


You know how I like my women so didn't dare tell you what to do :lol:


----------



## Keeks

We all need to take over a gym and have a mass UKM gym session, would be ace! :bounce: And dress code not set by the boys! :lol:

I'll post todays leggings in my journal.


----------



## Queenie

Keeks said:


> We all need to take over a gym and have a mass UKM gym session, would be ace! :bounce: And dress code not set by the boys! :lol:
> 
> I'll post todays leggings in my journal.


Griff would have us at his gym in brum. Thats pretty much in the middle of everyone!


----------



## Keeks

RXQueenie said:


> Griff would have us at his gym in brum. Thats pretty much in the middle of everyone!


We need to do this!!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> We all need to take over a gym and have a mass UKM gym session, would be ace! :bounce: And dress code not set by the boys! :lol:
> 
> I'll post todays leggings in my journal.


My session my rules, dresscode included and PM is easier don't have to dig through posts


----------



## Beklet

RXQueenie said:


> Griff would have us at his gym in brum. Thats pretty much in the middle of everyone!


Is a good gym....


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Hahahahaha yeah that was way lots of side boob on show.


Agreed! @marknorthumbria would've been drooling  he likes a good side boob


----------



## Queenie

Thought of the day...


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Thought of the day...
> 
> View attachment 136733


This is better;


----------



## Queenie

@Bad Alan - i'm sure there should be a pre-coffee disclaimer in there somewhere!!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> @Bad Alan - i'm sure there should be a pre-coffee disclaimer in there somewhere!!


What only once pre coffee


----------



## Queenie

Legs/Glutes.

Goblet squats superset with ball hamstring curls.

Sldl (35kg) superset with smith machine squats (feet far forward).

1 1/4 squats (20kg)

Front rack lunges (15kg)

Power cleans to finish as love working on this tech.

Sprints x 5 - although not a good idea as legs were fried.

Been set a little challenge by my (fingers crossed) coach to lose 8kg by xmas. That's 13 weeks... on average 1.5lb (0.6kg) ish per week. Can only try but today was a good start.

Wish me luck!!


----------



## Beklet

Good luck!


----------



## Northern Lass

You can do it hun


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Legs/Glutes.
> 
> Goblet squats superset with ball hamstring curls.
> 
> Sldl (35kg) superset with smith machine squats (feet far forward).
> 
> 1 1/4 squats (20kg)
> 
> Front rack lunges (15kg)
> 
> Power cleans to finish as love working on this tech.
> 
> Sprints x 5 - although not a good idea as legs were fried.
> 
> Been set a little challenge by my (fingers crossed) coach to lose 8kg by xmas. That's 13 weeks... on average 1.5lb (0.6kg) ish per week. Can only try but today was a good start.
> 
> Wish me luck!!


You don't need luck little one  you've got this just train your ass off and keep diet consistent. No under eating!

And trust me carbs around training   x


----------



## Queenie

Beklet said:


> Good luck!





YummyMummy said:


> You can do it hun


Thanks ladies I appreciate the support as always - totally gonna need it! X



Bad Alan said:


> You don't need luck little one  you've got this just train your ass off and keep diet consistent. No under eating!
> 
> And trust me carbs around training  x


Little one? Maybe u should stand next to me more often because that's about the only time u can say I'm little!! Lol.

Carbs? Like jelly sweets?


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks ladies I appreciate the support as always - totally gonna need it! X
> 
> Little one? Maybe u should stand next to me more often because that's about the only time u can say I'm little!! Lol.
> 
> Carbs? Like jelly sweets?


I've stood shoulder to shoulder with you and you are tiny lol 

Whatever you like as long as fits macros! Non pre training IMO and carbs post workout and 1-2 meals after.


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> I've stood shoulder to shoulder with you and you are tiny lol
> 
> Whatever you like as long as fits macros! Non pre training IMO and carbs post workout and 1-2 meals after.


Almost like CBL but without high gi?

Behind, in front of, next to - you've seen me from all angles now...

... but I still disagree. Xmas I'll be tiny lol.


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> Carbs? Like jelly sweets?


did someone mention jelly sweet? cough....my fave....yum....

Hey Claire, wishing you luck for your latest weight loss venture...I just started yet another one myself but unlike you I'll prolly fail by next week due to my utterly shoite willpower and lack of.....of.....well, everything...hahahaha...

HEY missis!! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## 25434

Bad Alan said:


> I've stood shoulder to shoulder with you and you are tiny lol
> 
> .


So have I, a few times, and yes she is tiny, and the urge to push her over was strong within me.....:laugh:

x


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Almost like CBL but without high gi?
> 
> Behind, in front of, next to - you've seen me from all angles now...
> 
> ... but I still disagree. Xmas I'll be tiny lol.


Yea dont use high gi, just timed carbs when they will be utilised best. Don't agree with any in breakfast but that's me personally and insulin response (makes me feel tired/lethargic early on) although I'm not an advocate of the theory of steak and nuts for improved neuro focus bollocks. Wouldn't have any pre training either.

Alllllllllllllll angles 

Tinier lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Flubs said:


> So have I, a few times, and yes she is tiny, and the urge to push her over was strong within me.....:laugh:
> 
> x


I pushed her over multiple times lol


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> did someone mention jelly sweet? cough....my fave....yum....
> 
> Hey Claire, wishing you luck for your latest weight loss venture...I just started yet another one myself but unlike you I'll prolly fail by next week due to my utterly shoite willpower and lack of.....of.....well, everything...hahahaha...
> 
> HEY missis!! GOOD LUCK!


Flubs I love having u in here u always make me smile 

I do actually fall over a lot without your 'help' - clumsy old bird, me!


----------



## Queenie

Thought of the day...


----------



## Queenie

Back day.

Wide grip pulldowns.

Deadlifts 5x5

Bent over barbell rows.

Sumo deadlift high pulls to finish.

Sprints x 5

Was a fab session. Lifted heaviest on deadlifts than I have in a long time - 75kg - will push that number up next week as had more left in the tank.



Also up on BORs - 35kg.

Lovely.


----------



## flinty90

Good sesh claireybell


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> Good sesh claireybell


Totally was! Been doing 60kg for reps on deadlifts for months now... lazy git. Nows the time to push it.

Everything good with u sir flintus? Did I see on fb you're grumps today?


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Totally was! Been doing 60kg for reps on deadlifts for months now... lazy git. Nows the time to push it.
> 
> Everything good with u sir flintus? Did I see on fb you're grumps today?


Im always grumps but i like it that way


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> Im always grumps but i like it that way


I think that's why we get on so well


----------



## ClarkyBoy

Good little session that!


----------



## Queenie

ClarkyBoy said:


> Good little session that!


Cheers fella! I enjoyed it


----------



## SCOOT123

RXQueenie said:


> Totally was! Been doing 60kg for reps on deadliftsQUOTE]
> 
> Better to do reps ! you could do what most do
> 
> Massive weights, bad form and throwing the bar around.!
> 
> Nice session - Wide pull downs - I really struggle to get a good work on these? They never really hit me....do you pull the bar down past the back of your head? any tips?


----------



## Queenie

@SCOOT123

Pull with the elbows not the hands and I pull to chest not behind the head.

Queenie never sacrifices form for weight. It was fine at 75kg - I just made noises lol.


----------



## SCOOT123

RXQueenie said:


> @SCOOT123
> 
> Pull with the elbows not the hands and I pull to chest not behind the head.
> 
> Queenie never sacrifices form for weight. It was fine at 75kg - I just made noises lol.


Okay  will try this tomorrow - and fair enough! Good luck for next session.

Thanks a buncha grapes.


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Back day.
> 
> Wide grip pulldowns.
> 
> Deadlifts 5x5
> 
> Bent over barbell rows.
> 
> Sumo deadlift high pulls to finish.
> 
> Sprints x 5
> 
> Was a fab session. Lifted heaviest on deadlifts than I have in a long time - 75kg - will push that number up next week as had more left in the tank.
> 
> View attachment 136817
> 
> 
> Also up on BORs - 35kg.
> 
> Lovely.


Good work little miss, that progression in workouts is what will help get you where you want to be. Don't be scared of failure, you're stronger than you think!

Hope appetite and diets been good still.


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Good work little miss, that progression in workouts is what will help get you where you want to be. Don't be scared of failure, you're stronger than you think!
> 
> Hope appetite and diets been good still.


Lol... I'm usually not as angry when I train.

Diet has been fine today  I even helped bake some cakes which smelled amazing but did not even indulge in one! One was a pink cake too.... dipped in chocolate.

Ok I will stop fantasising now.


----------



## ah24

RXQueenie said:


> Diet has been fine today  I even helped bake some cakes which smelled amazing but did not even indulge in one! One was a pink cake too.... dipped in chocolate.
> 
> Ok I will stop fantasising now.


Good work.. Think of the bigger picture


----------



## Queenie

ah24 said:


> Good work.. Think of the bigger picture


Ah saying no to that is easy. Eating food is the hard part. Zero appetite lately.

But yes thinking ahead lol


----------



## biglbs

Hay girl,how the bloody hell are you?


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Hay girl,how the bloody hell are you?


Hey medium lad (not so big anymore, hey?) 

I'm ok. Didnt manage to train today so gonna get a session in tomorrow. Added a bit of extra cardio in this week so shouldn't matter too much overall! 

How are u sweet-stuff? X


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Hey medium lad (not so big anymore, hey?)
> 
> I'm ok. Didnt manage to train today so gonna get a session in tomorrow. Added a bit of extra cardio in this week so shouldn't matter too much overall!
> 
> How are u sweet-stuff? X


Well a bit sore from eye op,but trained yesterday and today,opp was day before pmsl!

Love your avi!x


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Well a bit sore from eye op,but trained yesterday and today,opp was day before pmsl!
> 
> Love your avi!x


Aw u need nursing  is wifey looking after u?

Thank u  x


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Aw u need nursing  is wifey looking after u?
> 
> Thank u  x


I hope she does later

What you upto?


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> I hope she does later
> 
> What you upto?


Doing sod all! Just finished watching World's strongest man


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Doing sod all! Just finished watching World's strongest man


Sorry mate,had to go,was getting looked after

Have a great day xx


----------



## Queenie

So I had a pretty awesome day today.

First off some staff training at the gym with @ah24 - went over some nutritional bits and then some movements, assessments etc. Was good to top up the knowledge and get Adams take on things. Really appreciate the invite to that.... even if I was banned from answering questions lol.

Then I trained shoulders. Usual supersets.

Cleans and presses (22.5kg) ss with behind neck press (15kg).

Db press (10kg) ss with side raises (4kg)

Underhand grip front raises ss with rear delt raises (4kg)

Did those finishers that @Bad Alan taught me last week but with 4kg so I can now officially lift heavier than Will (pmsfl)

So all weights were either the same or up from last week. I don't care if its only by 1kg - all in right direction.

Little pic of delts post wo:



Done!


----------



## Bad Alan

1kg a week would be great progress on small moves and is a big percentage of a 10rm, don't get discouraged if progress isn't that fast. Extra reps same weight every week is awesome too, just as we talked about now over the 4 sets etc.

Pleased your taking the progression ideas on board it will be key for you as diet overeating is never a problem!

Happy Adam agreed with carb suggestion too as you will actually implement it now!!! 

Bcaa's next week hopefully


----------



## Bad Alan

Oh and up yours on the six way raises lol !!!!!!!!!

Must up my game


----------



## ah24

Glad you enjoyed today Claire! I know some of it wasn't applicable to you as was more aimed at client retention and had to be a little basic for some of the guys at K2!


----------



## Queenie

I got to train today!

Legs and glutes.

Included:

Weighted glute bridges.

Back squats.

Sldl. (35kg)

Goblet squats.

Front rack lunges.

Bulgarian split squats.

Legs were a little shaky afterwards.... wouldn't have it any other way!!

Switched over to @GoNutrition isolate today. Looking forward to seeing how that pans out for me 

Had a lovely evening of de-hairing and skin prep for a friend that is competing on Sunday. Been given the responsibility of making him post comp chocolate cake too  Nice smells for Queenie.


----------



## Queenie

Bizarrely....

I just won a years supply of Dr Zak's protein bread?!


----------



## Sambuca

RXQueenie said:


> Bizarrely....
> 
> I just won a years supply of Dr Zak's protein bread?!


how much is a years supply id eat a loaf a day haha


----------



## Queenie

Sambuca said:


> how much is a years supply id eat a loaf a day haha


I'm not sure yet?!

I'll send you some, you can help me eat it!


----------



## Sambuca

RXQueenie said:


> I'm not sure yet?!
> 
> I'll send you some, you can help me eat it!


aw thanx lol  its nice with nutella or peanut butter on +_+ yummmmmmy


----------



## Queenie

Sambuca said:


> aw thanx lol  its nice with nutella or peanut butter on +_+ yummmmmmy


Will take your word for it! I 'might' be allowed honey...


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Bizarrely....
> 
> I just won a years supply of Dr Zak's protein bread?!


1 loaf?

:lol:


----------



## Queenie

R0BLET said:


> 1 loaf?
> 
> :lol:


Would be 0 loaves if based on my current level of bread consumption


----------



## Sambuca

RXQueenie said:


> Would be 0 loaves if based on my current level of bread consumption


haha oh dear


----------



## Queenie

Jesus H Christ....

"An automatic order of a 4 packs - Dr Zak's High Protein Bread (one loaf per week) will be placed for you each month beginning November 2013."

That's a lot of bread!


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Jesus H Christ....
> 
> "An automatic order of a 4 packs - Dr Zak's High Protein Bread (one loaf per week) will be placed for you each month beginning November 2013."
> 
> That's a lot of bread!


Change the delivery address to mine


----------



## SCOOT123

RXQueenie said:


> Well here we are again... for the second stage of my journey
> 
> Quick recap: I had been dieting for around 4 months before xmas, lost over 10kg, then took the xmas period off diet and training... which was amazing but naughty...
> 
> ... And now i'm turning the intensity dial *UP*
> 
> I'm going to diet for around 12 weeks - Carb cycling
> 
> My split has changed! it's now:
> 
> *Mon - Back*
> 
> *
> Tues - Chest & Triceps*
> 
> *
> Weds - Hammies, Calves & Abs*
> 
> *
> Thurs - Shoulders & Biceps*
> 
> *
> Fri - Quads, Calves & Abs*
> 
> Quite excited to get started with the above.
> 
> Cardio will be done fasted in the AM (and also post workout later on down the line)
> 
> I will add my 'before' pics here and will be updating the pics weekly.
> 
> FYI: I don't tolerate any stupid behaviour in my journal. Be warned.


 mg: Holy balls


----------



## Queenie

SCOOT123 said:


> mg: Holy balls


Urgh. Horrible pics! Cringe cringe cringe


----------



## SCOOT123

RXQueenie said:


> Urgh. Horrible pics! Cringe cringe cringe


Oh shaddup your to modest - like most of us mind....

Look good honest!

Real womens shape!


----------



## Queenie

SCOOT123 said:


> Oh shaddup your to modest - like most of us mind....
> 
> Look good honest!
> 
> Real womens shape!


They're like a year old 

Will take some new ones when I'm feeling brave.


----------



## Queenie

Ok mortified by those pics earlier....

Here's an update.



Be kind!


----------



## Dagman72

Wow, great shape all over, congrats on your changes.


----------



## Guest

RXQueenie said:


> Ok mortified by those pics earlier....
> 
> Here's an update.
> 
> View attachment 137478
> View attachment 137479
> 
> 
> Be kind!


Jesus I've a sweat on! Look at them quads and hips!

I'm gonna start looking at rings, fcuk Chelsea haha.


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Ok mortified by those pics earlier....
> 
> Here's an update.
> 
> View attachment 137478
> View attachment 137479
> 
> 
> Be kind!


Nice top Q 

I'm a tit :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

That's all....


----------



## icamero1

nice photos! i defo would have remembered seeing you at forest gym! :wub:


----------



## Queenie

Spawn of Haney said:


> Jesus I've a sweat on! Look at them quads and hips!
> 
> I'm gonna start looking at rings, fcuk Chelsea haha.


Cold shower will sort out that sweat!



icamero1 said:


> nice photos! i defo would have remembered seeing you at forest gym! :wub:


Lol u wouldn't. Look totally different in baggy trackies and a vest top


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Ok mortified by those pics earlier....
> 
> Here's an update.
> 
> View attachment 137478
> View attachment 137479
> 
> 
> Be kind!


Q ,I just repped you for those awesome and very sexy pics,well done on your new body xx


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Q ,I just repped you for those awesome and very sexy pics,well done on your new body xx


Ah you're kind  still a way to go but thank u


----------



## MRSTRONG

RXQueenie said:


> Ok mortified by those pics earlier....
> 
> Here's an update.
> 
> View attachment 137478
> View attachment 137479
> 
> 
> Be kind!


well done claire massive difference since i seen you at ministry :thumbup1:


----------



## H10dst

RXQueenie said:


> Ok mortified by those pics earlier....
> 
> Here's an update.
> 
> View attachment 137478
> View attachment 137479
> 
> 
> Be kind!


Looking blooming fantastic!!!!


----------



## resten

RXQueenie said:


> Ok mortified by those pics earlier....
> 
> Here's an update.
> 
> View attachment 137478
> View attachment 137479
> 
> 
> Be kind!


I would


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

RXQueenie said:


> Ok mortified by those pics earlier....
> 
> Here's an update.
> 
> View attachment 137478
> View attachment 137479
> 
> 
> Be kind!


Yessss Queenie! Those squats been paying off!!


----------



## SCOOT123

RXQueenie said:


> Ok mortified by those pics earlier....
> 
> Here's an update.
> 
> View attachment 137478
> View attachment 137479
> 
> 
> Be kind!


Yeah fantastic all over! You make most 20 year old women wish for that future.

Thanks for putting a smile on mine and probably most of this websites faces.


----------



## SCOOT123

RXQueenie said:


> Ok mortified by those pics earlier....
> 
> Here's an update.
> 
> View attachment 137478
> View attachment 137479
> 
> 
> Be kind!


Ive just put some photos up to in my journal

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/237413-scotts-hopeful-noobie-journal.html

altho there not really flattering my progress in 7 weeks could be a lot better if i didnt have 2 massive cheat days every week getting there.

P,S DID YOU GET YOUR CHESTER DRAWERS FROM IKEA?  i got them lol!


----------



## flinty90

love that top also queenie where can i get one ??


----------



## stephy

looking fkn awesome lady! x


----------



## CJ

Im very impressed.

You have a lovely shape. ..any inclinations of competing ?


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie said:


> Ok mortified by those pics earlier....
> 
> Here's an update.
> 
> View attachment 137478
> View attachment 137479
> 
> 
> Be kind!


When did you get so fukin skinny?


----------



## Breda

resten said:


> I would


Not appropriate


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Not shocked


edited for accuracy


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> edited for accuracy


Accurate edit


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> love that top also queenie where can i get one ??


Ah I got given it  can't be hard to find.



CJ said:


> Im very impressed.
> 
> You have a lovely shape. ..any inclinations of competing ?


Erm... thinking about it. Long way to go yet though!



Breda said:


> When did you get so fukin skinny?


Am so not skinny!



Breda said:


> Not appropriate


Totally appropriate


----------



## CJ

I think ypur ready to prep now


----------



## Queenie

CJ said:


> I think ypur ready to prep now


I'll take that as a compliment but I have about 10kg to lose before then I think.


----------



## GreedyBen

Well done, you're too modest! Enjoy the compliments you've earnt them.


----------



## CJ

RXQueenie said:


> I'll take that as a compliment but I have about 10kg to lose before then I think.


It was meant as one.

Yeah i underatand what you're saying but muscularity and shape wise, you're there....in terms of prep, thata when the weight wpukd come off. A prep can be 10 weeks-how ever long you deem it necessary to drop the weight.

Pick a show


----------



## 25434

Hey there missis...what a difference...well done you...gotta be proud of that, even if you do think more work is required......nice going indeed!


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> Hey there missis...what a difference...well done you...gotta be proud of that, even if you do think more work is required......nice going indeed!


Aw thanking u, flubs. Cannot compete with your quads though, but giving it a good go!  xx


----------



## ClarkyBoy

RXQueenie said:


> Ok mortified by those pics earlier....
> 
> Here's an update.
> 
> View attachment 137478
> View attachment 137479
> 
> 
> Be kind!


Just catching up as haven't been logging on for a while and you're look banging Queenie! Top work!!!


----------



## MattGriff

You have made changes, that is the important factor. Don't hang yourself up on how fast or slow these have been madem changes are changes and for the better in your case so just build on from where you are.

Nice to meet you at the weekend too


----------



## Queenie

MattGriff said:


> You have made changes, that is the important factor. Don't hang yourself up on how fast or slow these have been madem changes are changes and for the better in your case so just build on from where you are.
> 
> Nice to meet you at the weekend too


You know me, I see progress with everyone else and very rarely my own. Gonna make it a priority to look back every now and again I think.

Great meeting u too... finally! You big, scary, but very intelligent, man! Loved the gym.

And for anyone that hasn't seen the toys Griff plays with... here they are!!


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> You know me, I see progress with everyone else and very rarely my own. Gonna make it a priority to look back every now and again I think.
> 
> Great meeting u too... finally! You big, scary, but very intelligent, man! Loved the gym.
> 
> And for anyone that hasn't seen the toys Griff plays with... here they are!!
> 
> View attachment 137857
> View attachment 137858


Not a dildo in sight lol...


----------



## MattGriff

flinty90 said:


> Not a dildo in sight lol...


Off camera :thumb: she violated me, and I kinda liked it!


----------



## Queenie

MattGriff said:


> Off camera :thumb: she violated me, and I kinda liked it!


I think I violated your masculinity by giving u a massive hug as soon as I saw u lol.


----------



## Queenie

Shoulders!

Cleans & presses (25kg)

Db press (12.5kg db's!!) Superset with lateral raises

Front raises superset with seated rear delt raises (hate!) @Bad Alan finishers. Shoulders were hurting by this point so couldn't go up on weight with them!

Phew!


----------



## Bad Alan

Progression progression progression!

Good work PCB!


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Progression progression progression!
> 
> Good work PCB!


Yesssss settled on 'bitch' and not prat!! Lol


----------



## MattGriff

RXQueenie said:


> I think I violated your masculinity by giving u a massive hug as soon as I saw u lol.


I always though I came across quite effeminate?


----------



## Queenie

Legs. Kinda. Well... quads.

Squat mobility. The pain a foam roller can cause is unreal. Thoracic area, lower back, glutes hammies and calves before squats.

****!

Squats. Not heavy. 20 reps +

Weighted reverse lunges superset with Bulgarian split squats.

Leg press - wide stance (80kg), narrow stance.

Single leg press (40kg) to failure.

Under prepared for that.

Will be adding hammies onto a back session on Saturday....

My enemy:


----------



## Beklet

RXQueenie said:


> Legs. Kinda. Well... quads.
> 
> Squat mobility. The pain a foam roller can cause is unreal. Thoracic area, lower back, glutes hammies and calves before squats.
> 
> ****!
> 
> Squats. Not heavy. 20 reps +
> 
> Weighted reverse lunges superset with Bulgarian split squats.
> 
> Leg press - wide stance (80kg), narrow stance.
> 
> Single leg press (40kg) to failure.
> 
> Under prepared for that.
> 
> Will be adding hammies onto a back session on Saturday....
> 
> My enemy:
> 
> View attachment 137952


Foam.rollers are the work of the devil...mine is called agent orange and it has spawned a vile rubber ball I have to use for my piriformis...I swear the rehab mine just wants to see me cry


----------



## Queenie

Beklet said:


> Foam.rollers are the work of the devil...mine is called agent orange and it has spawned a vile rubber ball I have to use for my piriformis...I swear the rehab mine just wants to see me cry


Please don't get me started on the balls of torture.... yuk, yuk and more yuk.

When did u start to notice improvement?


----------



## Beklet

RXQueenie said:


> Please don't get me started on the balls of torture.... yuk, yuk and more yuk.
> 
> When did u start to notice improvement?


Couple of weeks but I do mobilisation work too...my calves are no longer permanently solid though....my rec fem is now the problem


----------



## Queenie

Beklet said:


> Couple of weeks but I do mobilisation work too...my calves are no longer permanently solid though....my rec fem is now the problem


Yeah I was hoping 2-3 weeks would show an improvement. Might do a 30 day mobility challenge - see how I can fit it in with my routine. It's definitely beneficial!


----------



## Beklet

Still gets tight but takes less time to loosen up now.....


----------



## Queenie

It was weigh-in day today.

I've kept pretty quiet about these days because I've been floating around 70-72kg all year, just couldn't get under it. It's literally been a real struggle to get things to come together.

This morning: 68.8kg.

I am absolutely ecstatic! That is well on the way to the '8kg loss before xmas' challenge 

Seems timed carbs (yes - thank you @Bad Alan and @ah24 - great advice/opinions) works well for me... as does higher intensity training.


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> It was weigh-in day today.
> 
> I've kept pretty quiet about these days because I've been floating around 70-72kg all year, just couldn't get under it. It's literally been a real struggle to get things to come together.
> 
> This morning: 68.8kg.
> 
> I am absolutely ecstatic! That is well on the way to the '8kg loss before xmas' challenge
> 
> Seems timed carbs (yes - thank you @Bad Alan and @ah24 - great advice/opinions) works well for me... as does higher intensity training.


Low cardio, carbs in, perfect diet and HARD training focusing on progression. Doing fantastic lots more to come 

Going to re-define intense training though for you mwuahahaha


----------



## ah24

RXQueenie said:


> It was weigh-in day today.
> 
> I've kept pretty quiet about these days because I've been floating around 70-72kg all year, just couldn't get under it. It's literally been a real struggle to get things to come together.
> 
> This morning: 68.8kg.
> 
> I am absolutely ecstatic! That is well on the way to the '8kg loss before xmas' challenge
> 
> Seems timed carbs (yes - thank you @Bad Alan and @ah24 - great advice/opinions) works well for me... as does higher intensity training.


Good work Claire!

Definitely on for that challenge


----------



## Northern Lass

well done on the loss...


----------



## Queenie

@Keeks.... rocking the grey leopard print leggings and converse boots today  



Love them!


----------



## Keeks

Wow, I love them! I have a thing about leopard print, and they look fab! And you're looking ace hun! :thumbup1:


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> @Keeks.... rocking the grey leopard print leggings and converse boots today
> 
> View attachment 138011
> View attachment 138012
> View attachment 138013
> 
> 
> Love them!


You're training partner will be abit distracted today


----------



## Queenie

Back day with @Bad Alan!

Deadlifts: Personal challenge to beat last week's...

Warm up - 60kg x 5

60kg x 3

75kg x 1

80kg x 1

85kg x 1

90kg x 1

65kg x 9 (bastard)

Barbell rows

30, 35, 37, 40

8rm but he made me do 9.

Underhand pulldowns to lower boob.

Dumbbell row dropsets.

17kg, 12.5kg, 7.5kg x 8, 8, 11

Sprints while Will watched.

Awesome session. Dreading trying to beat my deadlifts next week already  Tired though. Neither of us are moving from the sofa.


----------



## BigTrev

Your going really well Claire,,,keep it going gal well done:thumb:


----------



## Queenie

BigTrev said:


> Your going really well Claire,,,keep it going gal well done:thumb:


Thanks Trev  Will have that 100kg pull soon


----------



## BigTrev

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks Trev  Will have that 100kg pull soon


Hey gal your looking fantastic and training so well to,,your an inspiration to many and its great to have you on here to motivate others,,,well done x

EDIT=Excuse my words,,,,fuk that 100kg pull soon,,god help any guy that upsets ya,,lol,,,,,cool


----------



## 25434

Hey queenie, looking slim and trim missis....and believe me, if I can pull a 110kg deadlifting without anyone showing me anything, lol...I'm dam sure you can! And more......and thinking bout that, I'd better pull me finger out on that score......does bad Alan train down this end of the world then? Or do you go up country? You don't have to say of course, just being nosy.....

Have a good week Claire..x


----------



## Queenie

BigTrev said:


> Hey gal your looking fantastic and training so well to,,your an inspiration to many and its great to have you on here to motivate others,,,well done x
> 
> EDIT=Excuse my words,,,,fuk that 100kg pull soon,,god help any guy that upsets ya,,lol,,,,,cool


Ahhh no one upsets me....

... and gets out alive 



Flubs said:


> Hey queenie, looking lim and trim missis....and believe me, if I can pull a 110kg deadlifting without anyone showing me anything, lol...I'm dam sure you can! And more......and thinking bout that, I'd better pull me finger out on that score......does bad Alan train down this end of the world then? Or do you go up country? You don't gave yo day of course, just being nosy.....
> 
> Have a good week Claire..x


I'm my own worst enemy, scared of the weight. Bad Alan is helping me get over this fear of failure so to speak! I don't go up country, I've not been further north than Manchester lol  x


----------



## Gym Bunny

@RXQueenie you'll get that 100kg pull soon. No need to be scared...just think you're sooo close to having a lift in triple digits.

Also, just seen your latest pics, then had a quick look back at the ones at the start of this journal. Whatever you're doing, keep doing it! :thumb:


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> I'm my own worst enemy, scared of the weight. Bad Alan is helping me get over this fear of failure so to speak! I don't go up country, I've not been further north than Manchester lol  x


I can relate to that, you and I are alike on that one for sure. I know I can do more but am hell bent on self sabotage...doh! Could slap myself, and do so mentally every day......ah well....I think you're getting over your hurdles a bit better than me....which by the way is great to see. I've seen the changes from when I first came on here and read your posts to those you do now...a big change Claire....and I'm very glad about that too...x


----------



## Queenie

Gym Bunny said:


> @RXQueenie you'll get that 100kg pull soon. No need to be scared...just think you're sooo close to having a lift in triple digits.
> 
> Also, just seen your latest pics, then had a quick look back at the ones at the start of this journal. Whatever you're doing, keep doing it! :thumb:


Was actually thinking earlier about 'seeing' two 20 plates on the bar... might be offputting so making it up with 15's and 5's might work!

Or maybe I should stop worrying and just lift lol.

Thanks mucho for the feedback- really appreciate that. Need positive thoughts at mo


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> I can relate to that, you and I are alike on that one for sure. I know I can do more but am hell bent on self sabotage...doh! Could slap myself, and do so mentally every day......ah well....I think you're getting over your hurdles a bit better than me....which by the way is great to see. I've seen the changes from when I first came on here and read your posts to those you do now...a big change Claire....and I'm very glad about that too...x


Positive mindset right now but so easy for me to slip back into old habits... vicious circle sadly. Flubs - u inspire my lifts too so keep doing what you're doing and we will both get over ourselves and look back and laugh one day x


----------



## Gym Bunny

RXQueenie said:


> *Was actually thinking earlier about 'seeing' two 20 plates on the bar... might be offputting so making it up with 15's and 5's might work! *
> 
> Or maybe I should stop worrying and just lift lol.
> 
> Thanks mucho for the feedback- really appreciate that. Need positive thoughts at mo


Hey, whatever works. If your mind freaks out at the 20s but more of the lighter weights tricks you into thinking it's not so heavy, then go for it!

I know Bad Alan is helping you, but have you thought about trying RDL? I kept failing on 100 so switched to RDL and once I got 100kg on that, for some reason full ROM DL at the same weight wasn't so scary.

What grip do you use? Mixed doesn't work for me, I panic I'm gonna bust the underhand arm (totally illogical but hey :wacko: ) whereas hook reassures me.


----------



## Queenie

Gym Bunny said:


> Hey, whatever works. If your mind freaks out at the 20s but more of the lighter weights tricks you into thinking it's not so heavy, then go for it!
> 
> I know Bad Alan is helping you, but have you thought about trying RDL? I kept failing on 100 so switched to RDL and once I got 100kg on that, for some reason full ROM DL at the same weight wasn't so scary.
> 
> What grip do you use? Mixed doesn't work for me, I panic I'm gonna bust the underhand arm (totally illogical but hey :wacko: ) whereas hook reassures me.


Ah I understand your reasoning. I've put my back out twice on RDL. I think it's because my body can't handle/stabilise not doing full rom. No scientific reason for it. But I will defo bare that in mind if it beats me!

I use mixed grip. You're absolutely right with doing hook though. The Underhand grip increases risk of injuring Underhand arm! Another habit I need to get out of.


----------



## 25434

What is hook please? I use underhand until about 70kg, then go mixed but not keen on picking up another injury, lol. Hook? Doh!

Edited cos my iPad made up its own sentence there...soz...


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> What is hook please? I use mixed grip after about70kg, then go mixed but not keen on picking up another injury, lol. Hook? Doh!


Hook grip is used a lot in oly lifting. Basically rather than thumb over fingers (which is probs how u would naturally grip a bar), thumb is close to bar and the fingers go over it.


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> Hook grip is used a lot in oly lifting. Basically rather than thumb over fingers (which is probs how u would naturally grip a bar), thumb is close to bar and the fingers go over it.


Hummmm.....sounds interesting....will give this a shot....off to google.......run, run, run...cheers.x


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Was actually thinking earlier about 'seeing' two 20 plates on the bar... might be offputting so making it up with 15's and 5's might work!
> 
> Or maybe I should stop worrying and just lift lol.
> 
> Thanks mucho for the feedback- really appreciate that. Need positive thoughts at mo


Just faccccking do it


----------



## Gym Bunny

Flubs said:


> Hummmm.....sounds interesting....will give this a shot....off to google.......run, run, run...cheers.x


Lean forward and hold your hands flat and perpendicular to the ground down the far side of the bar. So, just resting in front of the bar, pointing at the floor.

Move your thumbs until they are at 90° to your hand pointing towards you. Slide your hands towards you until the bar is comfortably in the angle between thumb and palm. Then curl your thumbs down the near side of the bar. Next extend the last joint of your thumbs along the bar pointing in the direction of your palms (pic. step 1)

Now, curl your fingers down under the bar and back towards your body and grip on top of your thumbs (pic. step 2). As Queenie said, thumb is under rather than on top of your fingers.



This is like a double overhand grip apart from thumb position. It's very secure and for me, personally, a much better grip. It also improves how much I can pull comfortably, because even when my hands are slippy with sweat the fingers over, acts as a kind of brake to prevent losing control of the bar.

Chalk, naturally, reduces slippage. I like this because I'm not limited by dominant side muscle strength. If you're really at your max pull you can reinforce the grip by using straps, wrapping them round the bar and then using hook grip over the top. Must admit I need the double reinforcement to pull 120.

This grip works better if, like me, you have man hands. If you have small hands then it won't provide a noticable improvement in grip security, i.e. your fingers can't reach over your thumb. If that's the case, then just keep doing whatever works for you. :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

RXQueenie said:


> Ah I understand your reasoning. I've put my back out twice on RDL. I think it's because my body can't handle/stabilise not doing full rom. No scientific reason for it. But I will defo bare that in mind if it beats me!
> 
> I use mixed grip. You're absolutely right with doing hook though. The Underhand grip increases risk of injuring Underhand arm! Another habit I need to get out of.


Well that's not good - putting your back out hurts! I prefer RDL, cause with my monkey arms it's less effort (yes, I am a lazy moo). How is your lower back strength in general? Actually it might not be your back at all, how tight are your hamstrings? Until I spent 6months stretching them out I had the ROM of a lego brick. :rollseyes: Once I improved that, my RDL improved tremendously.

TBH as long as you're not doing stupid thick bar (think axle) DL and are properly warmed up, you're not really at risk with mixed grip. I've not used it since I saw Joe's bicep tear on the DL challenge. :no: It's more a case of muscle dominance. As long as you switch the over/under hand regularly I can't see why you'd have any problems.

Sorry, I wasn't intending to derail your journal with a grip discussion.


----------



## Queenie

@Gym Bunny - It's ok... It's on topic lol.

Lower back is not the strongest and hammies are tight, calves tight, hip flexors, yup, tight, hence my extra work on mobility these days.

I could poss re-visit rdl once all that has been sorted (and with someone checking my form)


----------



## Beklet

Ah hook grip no good for me I have teeny little hands lol mixed grip for me. Oddly the side that feels more comfortable I have slightly less grip on.....

Hands so small I can't use straps because they make the bar too thick to grip :lol:


----------



## 25434

Beklet said:


> Ah hook grip no good for me I have teeny little hands lol mixed grip for me. Oddly the side that feels more comfortable I have slightly less grip on.....
> 
> Hands so small I can't use straps because they make the bar too thick to grip :lol:


Sorry Claire....but yes, this is my problem too, small hands and my grip goes long before the will to lift the weight does. I don't use straps as I feel it's a bit of a cheat, for me personally, and also as I'm not doing comps and stuff it seems a bit pointless, although I would be chuffed to lift more that's for sure. I alternate my mixed grip, dunno if that helps or not.

I'm also quite inflexible so do more loosening up stuff these days before I start the lifts...


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> Sorry Claire....but yes, this is my problem too, small hands and my grip goes long before the will to lift the weight does. I don't use straps as I feel it's a bit of a cheat, for me personally, and also as I'm not doing comps and stuff it seems a bit pointless, although I would be chuffed to lift more that's for sure. I alternate my mixed grip, dunno if that helps or not.
> 
> I'm also quite inflexible so do more loosening up stuff these days before I start the lifts...


I really don't feel that straps are cheating. It's just one less thing to focus on, and you can concentrate on pulling the weight rather than 'OH FVCK I NEED TO KEEP GRIPPING THE BAR' as I tend to do  I broke my last straps (not because I'm she-hulk - they were already fraying and covered in sweat when I got given them) so I'll be buying some more soon.


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> I really don't feel that straps are cheating. It's just one less thing to focus on, *and you can concentrate on pulling the weight rather than 'OH FVCK I NEED TO KEEP GRIPPING THE BAR' as I tend to do *  I broke my last straps (not because I'm she-hulk - they were already fraying and covered in sweat when I got given them) so I'll be buying some more soon.


Agreed. It's just in my mind that if I use straps it's not really me lifting the weight, err?..which it clearly is, doh! hummm...would try just to see...I think...hummm....will google, lol...I'm googling my feckin' head off these days..lol....cheers Q.x


----------



## Steviant

If the two 20kg plates are freaking you out, I would definitely use a combination of smaller ones. It's extraordinary what the mind can do to your performance both in a positive and negative sense.

I will of course bow to anyone with greater knowledge (pretty much everyone), but I was told rack pulls helped to bring the total up on your deadlift. Given that it's a smaller range of motion etc. Could be completely wrong though.

Might just be a case of really getting psyched up and smashing it. I'm sure once you've done it once, you'll do it every time.


----------



## Queenie

Steviant said:


> If the two 20kg plates are freaking you out, I would definitely use a combination of smaller ones. It's extraordinary what the mind can do to your performance both in a positive and negative sense.
> 
> I will of course bow to anyone with greater knowledge (pretty much everyone), but I was told rack pulls helped to bring the total up on your deadlift. Given that it's a smaller range of motion etc. Could be completely wrong though.
> 
> Might just be a case of really *getting psyched up and smashing it*. I'm sure once you've done it once, you'll do it every time.


This is the approach I'm going to go for.

May add some swearing too


----------



## 25434

Claire, when I was trying to get to my nemesis weight, the 100kg...I was told to put nearly the weight on but then use the collars which weigh 2.5kg each? Soooo...theory was I wouldnt' actually be seeing the weight, nearly but not quite...it worked for me, and I still do that each time I try to go up a bit...it's a weird mental thing..

the other thing that one of the big guys helped me with, was that he said my breathing was wrong when I was about to lift the weight..he'd been watching me apparently...he told me to stand in front of the bar, and do that little grrrrrr..rarrrggghhhh...gonna get it this time thing...lol...which I do naturally anyway, but he said at the crucial point, breathe in, hold and without any messing at all, bend down and just yank that weight up...I tried it, and I did realise there was a massive difference. I was doing the self talk thing, then bending down and breathing again when I was placing myself etc, sorta taking away all my oooomph if you like...I've done it the other way ever since, and it does help me.

I guess you know more about it than me though cos you do have more knowledge and for sure, more help on the practical side. I just wanted to put my two pennies worth in though, cos that breathing thing was a revelation to me, I didn't even know I was doing it until the bloke said...

right then, that's my **** poor attempt at doing training talk....:laugh: please feel free to poke me in the eyes if we ever cross at K2. lol


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> Claire, when I was trying to get to my nemesis weight, the 100kg...I was told to put nearly the weight on but then use the collars which weigh 2.5kg each? Soooo...theory was I wouldnt' actually be seeing the weight, nearly but not quite...it worked for me, and I still do that each time I try to go up a bit...it's a weird mental thing..
> 
> the other thing that one of the big guys helped me with, was that he said my breathing was wrong when I was about to lift the weight..he'd been watching me apparently...he told me to stand in front of the bar, and do that little grrrrrr..rarrrggghhhh...gonna get it this time thing...lol...which I do naturally anyway, but he said at the crucial point, breathe in, hold and without any messing at all, bend down and just yank that weight up...I tried it, and I did realise there was a massive difference. I was doing the self talk thing, then bending down and breathing again when I was placing myself etc, sorta taking away all my oooomph if you like...I've done it the other way ever since, and it does help me.
> 
> I guess you know more about it than me though cos you do have more knowledge and for sure, more help on the practical side. I just wanted to put my two pennies worth in though, cos that breathing thing was a revelation to me, I didn't even know I was doing it until the bloke said...
> 
> right then, that's my **** poor attempt at doing training talk....:laugh: please feel free to poke me in the eyes if we ever cross at K2. lol


Nope that's a very good point. I'm very aware of my breathing on DL's. I set up, take my last breath in, and then pull. This was after playing around with a lot of breathing tech with the powerlifters.

Very, very good idea on the cuffs though - I wouldn't have thought of that. Thank u x


----------



## Bad Alan

Steviant said:


> If the two 20kg plates are freaking you out, I would definitely use a combination of smaller ones. It's extraordinary what the mind can do to your performance both in a positive and negative sense.
> 
> I will of course bow to anyone with greater knowledge (pretty much everyone), but I was told rack pulls helped to bring the total up on your deadlift. Given that it's a smaller range of motion etc. Could be completely wrong though.
> 
> Might just be a case of really getting psyched up and smashing it. I'm sure once you've done it once, you'll do it every time.


Mind is everything in DL don't give time to think is my theory just get in and get loud.

I don't find carryover that great at all with racks, I think very short ROM rack pulls can help upper back strength if lockout is an issue. They are a good bodybuilding move though and get you used to handling/gripping bigger weights. See a lot of good rack deadlifters who can't pull **** from the floor though.

Claire is a very good DL'r and I wouldn't say could tell where her weakness is yet as it hasn't been seen/tested. Pulled three straightforward singles at over 85-90% of 1rm, with just working upto a 1rm pretty confident she's got 2pl pull in the bag now. We will see 

@RXQueenie leave the swearing/psyching up to me told you ill give you a bit of a slap just before


----------



## Steviant

Bad Alan said:


> Mind is everything in DL don't give time to think is my theory just get in and get loud.
> 
> I don't find carryover that great at all with racks, I think very short ROM rack pulls can help upper back strength if lockout is an issue. They are a good bodybuilding move though and get you used to handling/gripping bigger weights. See a lot of good rack deadlifters who can't pull **** from the floor though.
> 
> Claire is a very good DL'r and I wouldn't say could tell where her weakness is yet as it hasn't been seen/tested. Pulled three straightforward singles at over 85-90% of 1rm, with just working upto a 1rm pretty confident she's got 2pl pull in the bag now. We will see
> 
> @RXQueenie leave the swearing/psyching up to me told you ill give you a bit of a slap just before


As I said - could be completely wrong... Good to get the expert's view!


----------



## Queenie

Shoulders and arms!

Strict presses (25kg) ss with lateral raises.

Db curls ss with skull crushers.

Upright rows ss with rear delt raises.

Db hammer curls ss with tricep pushdowns (rope ext).

Dying!


----------



## Queenie

Up, coffee, cardio, studying... all pre 7am!


----------



## Queenie

Legs......

MOBILITY & FOAM ROLLER PLUS LOTS OF SWEARING 

Squats ss with weighted reverse lunges.

Bulgarian split squats ss with bw squats. Quads not happy by this point, but the punishment continues....

Leg press ss with calf raises.

Leg extensions ss with RDL.

Leg press - it was loaded up with four plates when I walked over to it. Started my first set.... thought "Fvck this is heavy" - turns out it had 4 x 25kg plates on it, not 20's as I first thought! Managed 8 anyway  Then back down to 70kg for 15.

Sprints. No idea how I still managed them.


----------



## 25434

Nice one Claire, were you at K2 today? We must have just missed each other....

Loving your leg day, right up my bloopin' street missis.... :bounce: luv leg days.....


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> Nice one Claire, were you at K2 today? We must have just missed each other....
> 
> Loving your leg day, right up my bloopin' street missis.... :bounce: luv leg days.....


It's completely different to my usual split. I tend to do quads/glutes then hammies/glutes. Anyway - good to switch things up. I was there yes! Got there about 11 ish... Defo didn't see you or would have done cuddles


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> It's completely different to my usual split. I tend to do quads/glutes then hammies/glutes. Anyway - good to switch things up. I was there yes! Got there about 11 ish... Defo didn't see you or would have done cuddles


Ahhhhh....I literally was leaving the building just before 11.....sod.....xx


----------



## supermancss

RXQueenie said:


> @Keeks.... rocking the grey leopard print leggings and converse boots today
> 
> View attachment 138011
> View attachment 138012
> View attachment 138013
> 
> 
> Love them!


Great figure well done! :thumb:


----------



## Queenie

Brace yourselves, Queenie is getting sexual.

Squat snatch drills (20kg).

Jerk tech.

Power cleans and hang power cleans (30kg).

Sprints.

Literally love practicing my oly lifts


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Brace yourselves, Queenie is getting sexual.
> 
> Squat snatch drills (20kg).
> 
> Jerk tech.
> 
> Power cleans and hang power cleans (30kg).
> 
> Sprints.
> 
> Literally love practicing my oly lifts


Sprints = 

Nice little filler workout, more fun than the ones you've been battering yourself with recently I bet too lol.


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Sprints =
> 
> Nice little filler workout, more fun than the ones you've been battering yourself with recently I bet too lol.


I'm a little bit head strong when I'm challenged lol.

What to train tomorrow though, that's the question!?


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> I'm a little bit head strong when I'm challenged lol.
> 
> What to train tomorrow though, that's the question!?


Shoulders tomorrow? Rest day Friday ready for a horrid workout Saturday


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Shoulders tomorrow? Rest day Friday ready for a horrid workout Saturday


Another shoulders and arms session lol. I'd feel like a bicep girl  but legs won't be able to handle another session yet... trashed!

Definitely resting on Friday 

@Flubs - What are you up to Saturday afternoon?


----------



## Breda

Cons and leggings is a winnin combo every time


----------



## Queenie

Breda said:


> Cons and leggings is a winnin combo every time


Well then that's my Northampton outfit sorted! Still need those leopard print nikes though


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> Another shoulders and arms session lol. I'd feel like a bicep girl  but legs won't be able to handle another session yet... trashed!
> 
> Definitely resting on Friday
> 
> @[Redacted] - What are you up to Saturday afternoon?


I'm away for the day Saturday....if it's cancelled what are you up to? If it's something really hard and painful then count me in! hahahahaha.....x


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> I'm away for the day Saturday....if it's cancelled what are you up to? If it's something really hard and painful then count me in! hahahahaha.....x


Planning a heavy deadlifting session at k2  Let me know if u are free x


----------



## CJ

Those leggings are similar to what the maxiraw joggers looked on me


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> Planning a heavy deadlifting session at k2  Let me know if u are free x


oooooooooohhh...I like the sound of that...hummm...did deads today, should be ok by Saturday though? Right, putting that on my calendar and if the away day falls through I would really love to do that with you...great!! no laughing at my "i'm having a poo face" when I'm trying to get the weights up...hahahahaha....x


----------



## Queenie

CJ said:


> Those leggings are similar to what the maxiraw joggers looked on me


Hahahahaha. I probably put in max effort to get them on too 



Flubs said:


> oooooooooohhh...I like the sound of that...hummm...did deads today, should be ok by Saturday though? Right, putting that on my calendar and if the away day falls through I would really love to do that with you...great!! no laughing at my "i'm having a poo face" when I'm trying to get the weights up...hahahahaha....x


I do the same face!! So you're in good company  Pencil it in and I'll contact u on here Saturday morning to see what your plans are x


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> I do the same face!! So you're in good company  Pencil it in and I'll contact u on here Saturday morning to see what your plans are x


roger that missis... :thumb:


----------



## Queenie

Been really, really down today. No appetite so force feeding. Had to drag myself to the gym and wasn't expecting much... BUT I got three goddamn PB's!!

Db press ss with lateral raises - 15kg db's for 6 (pb) and 5kg for 15 on laterals (pb)

Db curls - 10kg ss with skull crushers - 5kg on ez bar.

Sumo deadlift high pulls - 35kg (p-****ing-b!) ss with seated rear delt raises.

Hammer curls - 7kg ss with tricep pushdowns.

Sprints!

Literally can't move. Amazing session. Weigh in tomorrow. @Bad Alan can u deliver me some chilli please?


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Been really, really down today. No appetite so force feeding. Had to drag myself to the gym and wasn't expecting much... BUT I got three goddamn PB's!!
> 
> Db press ss with lateral raises - 15kg db's for 6 (pb) and 5kg for 15 on laterals (pb)
> 
> Db curls - 10kg ss with skull crushers - 5kg on ez bar.
> 
> Sumo deadlift high pulls - 35kg (p-****ing-b!) ss with seated rear delt raises.
> 
> Hammer curls - 7kg ss with tricep pushdowns.
> 
> Sprints!
> 
> Literally can't move. Amazing session. Weigh in tomorrow. @Bad Alan can u deliver me some chilli please?


Just call me "the naked chef" 

Very good session, pleased you went!


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Just call me "the naked chef"
> 
> Very good session, pleased you went!


I just want to die!


----------



## dirtymusket1

RXQueenie said:


> Ok mortified by those pics earlier....
> 
> Here's an update.
> 
> View attachment 137478
> View attachment 137479
> 
> 
> Be kind!


Lookin grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr8 Clairebear ! :thumb:

:wub:

:innocent:


----------



## 25434

*Three peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeebeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees.. :thumb: :bounce:*


----------



## Queenie

Scale weight up this week. Really not happy about that. Approach with caution.


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> Scale weight up this week. Really not happy about that. Approach with caution.


Are you due on? could be that mebbe?...what time were you thinking of going to the gym on Saturday...i'm wondering if I can get back in time to join you...can't promise anything but I'm feeling the pull of a deads session...would be fun...even though I've doms from head to foot right now...I'll be lucky I can pull the fecking bar up..hahaha...


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> Are you due on? could be that mebbe?...what time were you thinking of going to the gym on Saturday...i'm wondering if I can get back in time to join you...can't promise anything but I'm feeling the pull of a deads session...would be fun...even though I've doms from head to foot right now...I'll be lucky I can pull the fecking bar up..hahaha...


No. I don't come on, ever - That's not a factor, just my **** body. We will probably head down mid afternoon. Can be flexible though, I don't mind what time I train tbh. What time you think you'll be done? x


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> No. I don't come on, ever - That's not a factor, just my **** body. We will probably head down mid afternoon. Can be flexible though, I don't mind what time I train tbh. What time you think you'll be done? x


I'm thinking I "might" be able to get back for about 3 or 4 ish...prolly more 4ish to be honest..but I don't want to cement anything down in case I can't make it. If you stick on here when you go, I'll check it when im on my way back and if it's near enough I'll head on down to join you? Is that any good?


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> I'm thinking I "might" be able to get back for about 3 or 4 ish...prolly more 4ish to be honest..but I don't want to cement anything down in case I can't make it. If you stick on here when you go, I'll check it when im on my way back and if it's near enough I'll head on down to join you? Is that any good?


Yeah that's perfect  Will definitely do that and really hope you can make it x


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> Yeah that's perfect  Will definitely do that and really hope you can make it x


Okey dokey..will try to engineer things so I can shoot back and get down there.


----------



## Keeks

RXQueenie said:


> Scale weight up this week. Really not happy about that. Approach with caution.


I bl00dy hate the scales! Could just be water retention? Do you do measurements or anything?


----------



## Queenie

Keeks said:


> I bl00dy hate the scales! Could just be water retention? Do you do measurements or anything?


Hey Keeks no measurememnts at mo. The goal I've been given is to reduce scale weight so that's what I'm concentrating on tbh. I drink loads of water, 4L plus per day, plus vit c. Not on anything that would make me retain water either. Unless killing oneself in the gym, makes u retain! And grrr if it does!!!


----------



## Keeks

RXQueenie said:


> Hey Keeks no measurememnts at mo. The goal I've been given is to reduce scale weight so that's what I'm concentrating on tbh. I drink loads of water, 4L plus per day, plus vit c. Not on anything that would make me retain water either. Unless killing oneself in the gym, makes u retain! And grrr if it does!!!


I see. It can feel cr4ppy when you've worked your a$$ off but weight loss isnt always consistent week by week. I have weeks where I lose, then hoover for a bit, can fluctuate a lot, frustrating but just keep doing what you're doing. Mirror doesnt lie and you are looking fab.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Looking awesome


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> I see. It can feel cr4ppy when you've worked your a$$ off but weight loss isnt always consistent week by week. I have weeks where I lose, then hoover for a bit, can fluctuate a lot, frustrating but just keep doing what you're doing. Mirror doesnt lie and you are looking fab.


This! and Claire its well known fact that heavy sessions create water retention due to the inflammatory response from he body during repair. I talk about this a lot I'm always 1-2 kg heavier the morning after legs or back days.....

@Flubs save yourself now you won't enjoy the session Saturday


----------



## 25434

@Bad Alan......I've never been one to shy away from a heavy session in the gym. 100 per cent give is my game. Will stop when and if I fall.


----------



## Bad Alan

Flubs said:


> @Bad Alan......I've never been one to shy away from a heavy session in the gym. 100 per cent give is my game. Will stop when and if I fall.


So I've heard  it'll be amazing if you can make it! I've said to Claire women kick men's ****s endurance wise that's why they are really good training partners. And we will all fail epically, multiple times lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Make some vids of the post workout sex


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> This! and Claire its well known fact that heavy sessions create water retention due to the inflammatory response from he body during repair. I talk about this a lot I'm always 1-2 kg heavier the morning after legs or back days.....
> 
> @Flubs save yourself now you won't enjoy the session Saturday


Yep, so true. I dont weigh after legs days as when I have in the past, 1-2lbs heavier. I weigh after cardio only day, thus minimising possible extra water retention. I can even tell that my glute/upper thigh area looks different too, and socks dig in too when a day or two after they dont.


----------



## Queenie

Keeks said:


> Yep, so true. I dont weigh after legs days as when I have in the past, 1-2lbs heavier. I weigh after cardio only day, thus minimising possible extra water retention. I can even tell that my glute/upper thigh area looks different too, and socks dig in too when a day or two after they dont.


I can't even use legs as an excuse lol. I did shoulders and arms yesterday 

edit - today is complete rest day bar fasted cardio this AM so possibly weigh in tomorrow morning just to see if you guys are correct!


----------



## flinty90

Fcuk sake queenie. Your looking worlds apart from where you were

Scale weight means fcuk all you know this i thought you had got

Over that crap ages ago. Just fcuk the scales and keep killing it

Jobs getting done chick x


----------



## Thunderstruck

Out of interest who sets your goals for you (if you dont mind me asking) and what is the reasoning for dropping scale weight rather than say decrease bodyfat, increase lean muscle mass etc?


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> Fcuk sake queenie. Your looking worlds apart from where you were
> 
> Scale weight means fcuk all you know this i thought you had got
> 
> Over that crap ages ago. Just fcuk the scales and keep killing it
> 
> Jobs getting done chick x


Repped x



Thunderstruck said:


> Out of interest who sets your goals for you (if you dont mind me asking) and what is the reasoning for dropping scale weight rather than say decrease bodyfat, increase lean muscle mass etc?


I have a lot of bodyfat to lose, hence the scale weight goal lol. That's all I can say really. I am continuing to train and eat properly as you can see, but short term goal is scale weight.


----------



## Thunderstruck

RXQueenie said:


> Repped x
> 
> I have a lot of bodyfat to lose, hence the scale weight goal lol. That's all I can say really. I am continuing to train and eat properly as you can see, but short term goal is scale weight.


I dont mean to sound argumentative but its going to sound like that, but if your goal is a reduction in bodyfat how is weighing on the scales going to show you that bodyfat reduction?


----------



## ah24

Thunderstruck said:


> I dont mean to sound argumentative but its going to sound like that, but if your goal is a reduction in bodyfat how is weighing on the scales going to show you that bodyfat reduction?


When Claire gets leaner, then of course this will come into play. Right now - as Claire has pointed out - she's carrying excess bodyfat that needs to come off prior to her prep. This isn't me being an asshole - this is the truth and I know Claire would rather I give my honest opinion and get her in the best position possible before she sets a show date.

Also, Claire has been training hard now for what 2 years? And on restricted calories - I v much doubt there'll be a huge amount of muscle going on at this point to warrant off-setting bodyweight dropping. Again, just being realistic here. If she'd just started training/dieting then I'd see where you're coming from.

Finally, Claire - you know weight loss is rarely linear! Don't worry about it, stick to what you're doing and you'll likely get a drop next week. Will is right re; fluctuations due to training etc so I wouldn't worry at all!


----------



## Thunderstruck

ah24 said:


> When Claire gets leaner, then of course this will come into play. Right now - as Claire has pointed out - she's carrying excess bodyfat that needs to come off prior to her prep. This isn't me being an asshole - this is the truth and I know Claire would rather I give my honest opinion and get her in the best position possible before she sets a show date.
> 
> Also, Claire has been training hard now for what 2 years? And on restricted calories - I v much doubt there'll be a huge amount of muscle going on at this point to warrant off-setting bodyweight dropping. Again, just being realistic here. If she'd just started training/dieting then I'd see where you're coming from.
> 
> Finally, Claire - you know weight loss is rarely linear! Don't worry about it, stick to what you're doing and you'll likely get a drop next week. Will is right re; fluctuations due to training etc so I wouldn't worry at all!


I see where your coming from then, i had the impression she was already lean and due to the amount of training i 'assumed' calipers etc would have been better but i appreciate you taking the time to reply and explain. It makes sense then, i hope it didnt sound like i was doubting, always happy to listen and learn.


----------



## ah24

Thunderstruck said:


> I see where your coming from then, i had the impression she was already lean and due to the amount of training i 'assumed' calipers etc would have been better but i appreciate you taking the time to reply and explain. It makes sense then, i hope it didnt sound like i was doubting, always happy to listen and learn.


Calipers will be used eventually, and Claire is A LOT leaner... But not competition lean - yet.

We're all learning mate - and people would do things different to me. No right or wrong - just my views on things, that for where Claire's currently at there's no need to over-complicate, no need to do a **** tonne of CV or drastic calorie reductions etc.

Just sensible dieting to get her down to a decent starting point for a prep. That is when all of the above can be implemented - which will make her prep 10x easier!


----------



## Bad Alan

ah24 said:


> Calipers will be used eventually, and Claire is A LOT leaner... But not competition lean - yet.
> 
> We're all learning mate - and people would do things different to me. No right or wrong - just my views on things, that for where Claire's currently at there's no need to over-complicate, no need to do a **** tonne of CV or drastic calorie reductions etc.
> 
> Just sensible dieting to get her down to a decent starting point for a prep. That is when all of the above can be implemented - which will make her prep 10x easier!


I think you two will do very well, will go on record saying 62kg is a steep target IMO baring in mind her point now and a what 20week prep after this weight is achieved?

But you know what you're doing.


----------



## ah24

Bad Alan said:


> I think you two will do very well, will go on record saying 62kg is a steep target IMO baring in mind her point now and a what 20week prep after this weight is achieved?
> 
> But you know what you're doing.


I think people get confused here.. I'd like to work with Claire for 20 weeks - but that doesn't mean 20 weeks of 'dieting'. The first thing I'd want to do is push calories UP. The point of 20 weeks is so that's low stress and small changes as I get to know how she works. I've done the whole 12 week prep, living like a zombie and praying you get in shape on time.

Would much rather eat more, do less and cruise along for 20 weeks.

As for 62KG being a steep target, it may be. I've only seen Claire once in the last 6+months and the occasional pics. In my opinion 90% of people hugely underestimate how much fat/weight needs to come off from their 'start point'. Obviously it's something we'll re-evaluate nearer the time, but for now I think training with the intention of losing that now isn't a bad thing..


----------



## Bad Alan

ah24 said:


> I think people get confused here.. I'd like to work with Claire for 20 weeks - but that doesn't mean 20 weeks of 'dieting'. The first thing I'd want to do is push calories UP. The point of 20 weeks is so that's low stress and small changes as I get to know how she works. I've done the whole 12 week prep, living like a zombie and praying you get in shape on time.
> 
> Would much rather eat more, do less and cruise along for 20 weeks.
> 
> As for 62KG being a steep target, it may be. I've only seen Claire once in the last 6+months and the occasional pics. In my opinion 90% of people hugely underestimate how much fat/weight needs to come off from their 'start point'. Obviously it's something we'll re-evaluate nearer the time, but for now I think training with the intention of losing that now isn't a bad thing..


Agree completely on under estimation I found comp prep extremely humbling lol. Was in no way a personal attack, you know I agree with your theories on diet and training. Your one of the good ones


----------



## MonkeyFace

RXQueenie said:


> Ok mortified by those pics earlier....
> 
> Here's an update.
> 
> View attachment 137478
> View attachment 137479
> 
> 
> Be kind!


WOW I wanna look like you!! 

well done, I mean you were hot before but now, wow, just wow! goes to show hard work pays off xx


----------



## PHMG

SuperGirl

Looking ok Claire. Nice quads. Stomachs come in tight as well. Need more off legs but can see there is great shape there. Just leaner and then will look awesome.


----------



## flinty90

ah24 said:


> When Claire gets leaner, then of course this will come into play. Right now - as Claire has pointed out - she's carrying excess bodyfat that needs to come off prior to her prep. This isn't me being an asshole - this is the truth and I know Claire would rather I give my honest opinion and get her in the best position possible before she sets a show date.
> 
> Also, Claire has been training hard now for what 2 years? And on restricted calories - I v much doubt there'll be a huge amount of muscle going on at this point to warrant off-setting bodyweight dropping. Again, just being realistic here. If she'd just started training/dieting then I'd see where you're coming from.
> 
> Finally, Claire - you know weight loss is rarely linear! Don't worry about it, stick to what you're doing and you'll likely get a drop next week. Will is right re; fluctuations due to training etc so I wouldn't worry at all!


So basically your saying to claire change nothing at minute be patient and just keep working and eating as she is to carry on progressing ??


----------



## ah24

flinty90 said:


> So basically your saying to claire change nothing at minute be patient and just keep working and eating as she is to carry on progressing ??


Exactly that - I just think Claire needs to be *consistent*. And that's the point of me setting this deal with her.

We've read her blogs for 2 years now, I've no doubt she trains consistently and trains hard. However, my opinion is that the nutrition hasn't been optimal. I made it clear to Claire - she doesn't need to go zero carb and she doesn't need to do shed loads of CV. Just a moderate calorie deficit, keep training as she is and be consistent daily with food.

That's all she needs to do and it seems to be working. If she can stick it out til Xmas - she'll be in a great start position.


----------



## flinty90

ah24 said:


> Exactly that - I just think Claire needs to be *consistent*. And that's the point of me setting this deal with her.
> 
> We've read her blogs for 2 years now, I've no doubt she trains consistently and trains hard. However, my opinion is that the nutrition hasn't been optimal. I made it clear to Claire - she doesn't need to go zero carb and she doesn't need to do shed loads of CV. Just a moderate calorie deficit, keep training as she is and be consistent daily with food.
> 
> That's all she needs to do and it seems to be working. If she can stick it out til Xmas - she'll be in a great start position.


Mate i think thats the biggest thing 95% of people on here looking for the right answer just overlooks .. Including myself 

impatiance and lack of confidence in just doing them two things right is what fcuks up most people.. its the impatiance and thinking that something needs to be either drastic or a quick fix to work ....

repped mate because you simply cannot say that enough !!!


----------



## 25434

Should be heading to the gym between 3 and and3.30. If your plans change it's no sweat, I'll drop a message on here when on me way.


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> Should be heading to the gym between 3 and and3.30. If your plans change it's no sweat, I'll drop a message on here when on me way.


That's ideal  I'm so excited to see u! X


----------



## Rykard

RXQueenie said:


> That's ideal  I'm so excited to see u! X


has anyone warned the gym you two are on the way lol :tongue:


----------



## Queenie

Rykard said:


> has anyone warned the gym you two are on the way lol :tongue:


Hmm no, they like surprises


----------



## Rykard

RXQueenie said:


> Hmm no, they like surprises


lol :thumb:


----------



## 25434

Be there in 20 mins.


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> Be there in 20 mins.


Be there in two xx


----------



## Queenie

Back session with @Bad Alan and @Flubs.

Deadlifts.

60, 60, 85, 100, 105. Yes that's right, 105kg.... soooo pleased!

67.5kg to failure (10)

Bent over rows.

30, 35, 40, 42, 45 x 8

Neutral to Underhand pulldowns.

db row dropsets.

20, 15, 10kg to failure.

Sprints.

Was so good to see flubs! So much energy - puts me to shame lol. I think it helps me hugely to have Will's support during a session like that... gonna have to dig deep this week. All will be revealed on Monday.


----------



## 25434

Hey Claire....that was a GREAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT session...enjoyed it a lot...and good to meet Bad Alan too.

Cheers missis...that was a long time coming right? but worth the wait...you looked fab in your muscle leggings too....sod....:laugh:

xx


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> Hey Claire....that was a GREAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT session...enjoyed it a lot...and good to meet Bad Alan too.
> 
> Cheers missis...that was a long time coming right? but worth the wait...you looked fab in your muscle leggings too....sod....:laugh:
> 
> xx


Was such an awesome session that I have pretty much whinged and bitched about being tired since 

Was so good to see u. Missed the flubs hugs, and although bum slapping is new, I could totally get used to it  x


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> Was such an awesome session that I have pretty much whinged and bitched about being tired since
> 
> Was so good to see u. Missed the [Redacted] hugs, and although bum slapping is new, I could totally get used to it  x


Hee hee..wuuuuullllllllll....that was a bit of an error...my aim was out...but hey Claire...that's the risk you run if u train in the same gym as I do....just can't help meself......hugs, dad dancing, bum slapping, yup! It's a risk Lright.....:laugh:

Have a great day today...oh! And I don't feel tired, I feel faaaaaaabbbbbbeeeeeerrrrrrrrllllusss! Whoop whoop....but rest day today due to an attack of the doms....haha...


----------



## biglbs

Good work right there,you two girls are smashing these lifts,superb.......Keep at em Alan!


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Good work right there,you two girls are smashing these lifts,superb.......Keep at em Alan!


No more 1rms for a bit now, sadly!  Thanks for the support notsobig guy xx


----------



## Queenie

Tomorrow, I'll be starting on a little bit of Russian wave training! @MattGriff has been kind enough to write me up a strength routine specific to my goals. Alongside this, I will be running crossfit and cardio to maximise fat burning. No change in diet (yet) - something I wanted to give some attention to before the new year begins with Adam!

Should be fun... and by fun, I mean torturous!


----------



## 25434

"I mean torturous!"

EXCELLENT!! I love torturous training...whoot whoot...look forward to reading wut you do in here....


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> "I mean torturous!"
> 
> EXCELLENT!! I love torturous training...whoot whoot...look forward to reading wut you do in here....


I actually think it'll be right up your street, miss! X


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> "I mean torturous!"
> 
> EXCELLENT!! I love torturous training...whoot whoot...look forward to reading wut you do in here....


I think us three and Alan should all meet up and have a'see how far we can take a set'challenge,would be awesome I recon...pmsl


----------



## resten

Good squats @RXQueenie?


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> I think us three and Alan should all meet up and have a'see how far we can take a set'challenge,would be awesome I recon...pmsl


I'm not good with challenges in social situations  Plus, I'm now scared that @Flubs will smack my bum at any given opportunity!!



resten said:


> Good squats @RXQueenie?


Ahhhh not done them yet! Send me deep squatting thoughts at 3pm please Mr Resten! How were yours?


----------



## resten

RXQueenie said:


> I'm not good with challenges in social situations  Plus, I'm now scared that @Flubs will smack my bum at any given opportunity!!
> 
> Ahhhh not done them yet! Send me deep squatting thoughts at 3pm please Mr Resten! How were yours?


I will do!

Brutal. Was using a safety bar for the squats which puts the centre of gravity very far out from where it'd usually be. Counteracting that was difficult!


----------



## Queenie

resten said:


> I will do!
> 
> Brutal. Was using a safety bar for the squats which puts the centre of gravity very far out from where it'd usually be. Counteracting that was difficult!


Were they paused at the bottom? That would throw me right out! Maybe I should just go look in your journal lol


----------



## resten

RXQueenie said:


> Were they paused at the bottom? That would throw me right out! Maybe I should just go look in your journal lol


They weren't paused, but they were very controlled


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> I'm not good with challenges in social situations  Plus, I'm now scared that @Flubs will smack my bum at any given opportunity!!
> 
> She may not be the only one:thumb:
> 
> Ahhhh not done them yet! Send me deep squatting thoughts at 3pm please Mr Resten! How were yours?


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> I think us three and Alan should all meet up and have a'see how far we can take a set'challenge,would be awesome I recon...pmsl


I love that! I do this with my training partner sometimes put a set weight on and trade triples or something till one quits!

And I'm sooooo up for it big boy


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> I love that! I do this with my training partner sometimes put a set weight on and trade triples or something till one quits!
> 
> And I'm sooooo up for it big boy


We will have to arrange something mate,there is a good starting point bench video in my Journal from last week,it is a Biglbs style drop set,i know you're strong on bench as well ,give it a go at your max and follow the percentage drop approx.,you will love the feeling of this killer set mate,boooooom!


----------



## Queenie

Day One of Russian Wave Training!

@MattGriff

Foam roller/mobility.

Power squats!

Set 9 was 55kg x 1 - Which I'm pleased with! It's a completely different way of training and today was a good introduction to it. Last week I only squatted 30kg so that's a 25kg improvement - mainly down to confidence I guess.

Glute-Ham raises.

Had to do them on the pulldown machine station. Snap up to really feel them 

Lunges.

20 on each leg x 3 (5kg in each hand)

Calf presses.

6 sets of 12 @ 70kg

Glutes are definitely engaging more I think due to the mobility which is positive. The lunges nigh on killed me after those squats.

No time for sprints so will do static bike for 30 mins this evening.


----------



## Bad Alan

Alllllll the squats!!

Good idea on the cardio too definately for it in


----------



## Queenie

Strict OH press - worked up to 32.5kg then 22.5kg x 10.

Dips between benches.

Narrow grip pulldowns.

Prone rows - 15kg DB's.

Floor DB press - 10kg DB's.

Tricep pushdown superset with Pinwheel curls.

Intervals on the rower.

Done!

Tomorrow will be oly lifts and crossfit!


----------



## Bad Alan

Good overhead pressing considering the doubt you had over managing 30kg!

Most enjoyable day for you tomorrow oly lifts AND crossfit! Although also most injury prone day lol


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Good overhead pressing considering the doubt you had over managing 30kg!
> 
> Most enjoyable day for you tomorrow oly lifts AND crossfit! Although also most injury prone day lol


Low reps so thought I'd try and embrace the mentality!

I will most likely end up on my bum... but luckily I have plenty of cushioning there!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Low reps so thought I'd try and embrace the mentality!
> 
> I will most likely end up on my bum... but luckily I have plenty of cushioning there!


Yea you're doing really well with that side of things ATM


----------



## Queenie

I totally did some oly lifting work today!

Foam roller/mobility.

Overhead squats.

Squat snatch tech.

Heavy jerks (30kg).

Thrusters.

Power cleans to death.

Followed by rowing intervals.

Loved it. Can't get enough of Olympic lifting 

Flexibility really getting much better. OH squats felt great as did thrusters so holding bar overhead and being in the squat position is totally improving. Definitely going to be disciplined and stick with it!


----------



## Queenie

I am currently doing 'the face' as I have walked into the office to a bag of Millies Cookies sat on my desk. Furious.


----------



## Queenie

Last session of the week (I think!)

Deads - worked up to a maximum set of 5 @ 80kg.

Paused front squats - hit depth. 30, 35, 40, 40, 30kg.

Sldl - 3 x 8 @ 40kg.

Side laterals superset with rear delt flyes (15 reps each)

Sprints.

Now sitting down, not planning on moving for a while!


----------



## ah24

RXQueenie said:


> I am currently doing 'the face' as I have walked into the office to a bag of Millies Cookies sat on my desk. Furious.


I had the same this morning when I got coffee from Starbucks..

Do you know what they've just released??? A fkin 'Duffin'!

A donut & muffin combined! Looks amazing but sadly I must wait


----------



## Queenie

ah24 said:


> I had the same this morning when I got coffee from Starbucks..
> 
> Do you know what they've just released??? A fkin 'Duffin'!
> 
> A donut & muffin combined! Looks amazing but sadly I must wait


I bought them home for the kids but I was seriously annoyed because i could smell them all day. They know I'm dieting, doing it on purpose!

Don't get me started on duffins and cronuts!!


----------



## Northern Lass

Oh dear ain't they mean putting cookies on your desk.

Luckily I'm not bothered about sweet stuff... its savoury food , pizza or a pasty now I would be annoyed about that .


----------



## Beklet

ah24 said:


> I had the same this morning when I got coffee from Starbucks..
> 
> Do you know what they've just released??? A fkin 'Duffin'!
> 
> A donut & muffin combined! Looks amazing but sadly I must wait


That actually sounds disgusting...I can't stand muffins....aren't doughnuts just deep fried sweet bread anyway? Just batter a fairy cake and get it in the lard :lol:

A Cronut.......hmm not sure....would rather have one of each


----------



## Queenie

Beklet said:


> That actually sounds disgusting...I can't stand muffins....aren't doughnuts just deep fried sweet bread anyway? Just batter a fairy cake and get it in the lard :lol:
> 
> A Cronut.......hmm not sure....would rather have one of each


Or place doughnut on top of fairy cake and cover in sprinkles


----------



## ah24

Beklet said:


> That actually sounds disgusting...I can't stand muffins....aren't doughnuts just deep fried sweet bread anyway? Just batter a fairy cake and get it in the lard


I'm a sucker for muffins and donuts so for me this is a match made in heaven!


----------



## Gym Bunny

What on Earth is a cronut? It sounds vile.

I'd have spat the dummy if crisps were on my desk. Specificially pickled onion flavoured monster munch. I could quite easily eat a multi-pack in one sitting. Cakes/biscuits/muffins though? Bluuuerrgh!

Maybe take smoked mackerel for lunch? Then they can be upset?


----------



## Beklet

Gym Bunny said:


> What on Earth is a cronut? It sounds vile.
> 
> I'd have spat the dummy if crisps were on my desk. Specificially pickled onion flavoured monster munch. I could quite easily eat a multi-pack in one sitting. Cakes/biscuits/muffins though? Bluuuerrgh!
> 
> Maybe take smoked mackerel for lunch? Then they can be upset?


We had the most patronising email ever go round at work, about office etiquette, and 'not creating smells' with your food etc. Cue me coming into work the following week (in the middle of summer) with;

Boiled eggs...;eft out of the fridge till lunchtime so they were particularly fragrant by the time I ate them....

Tuna salad

Curry. A particularly pungent madras...then the next day a home made effort....the ultimate though..

Waitrose dim sum - the pork and prawn ones - they smell rank lol...bonus as well is the microwaves are in the next office so I made their room reek too :lol:

GB - for me the Seabrooks prawn cocktail would be traumatic....as well as the Monster Munch


----------



## Queenie

Gym Bunny said:


> What on Earth is a cronut? It sounds vile.
> 
> I'd have spat the dummy if crisps were on my desk. Specificially pickled onion flavoured monster munch. I could quite easily eat a multi-pack in one sitting. Cakes/biscuits/muffins though? Bluuuerrgh!
> 
> Maybe take smoked mackerel for lunch? Then they can be upset?


Cronut - Croissant-Doughnut 

Funnily enough - I have done that! And got told off and asked not to bring it again, so maybe that was their revenge


----------



## Gym Bunny

RXQueenie said:


> Cronut - Croissant-Doughnut
> 
> Funnily enough - I have done that! And got told off and asked not to bring it again, so maybe that was their revenge


Ick. Sounds revolting......

Good for you on the mackerel front though. 

So if you've been asked not to do it again.....I wonder what other "fragrant" food could be substituted. :rolleye:

My flatmate takes scrambled eggs in one of his meal boxes...though that would make me boak trying to eat it.

What kind of cutting diet are you doing? I did one ages ago and was getting my fats from peanut butter, used to eat it with a spoon and my office mate would go green.


----------



## Queenie

Gym Bunny said:


> Ick. Sounds revolting......
> 
> Good for you on the mackerel front though.
> 
> So if you've been asked not to do it again.....I wonder what other "fragrant" food could be substituted. :rolleye:
> 
> My flatmate takes scrambled eggs in one of his meal boxes...though that would make me boak trying to eat it.
> 
> What kind of cutting diet are you doing? I did one ages ago and was getting my fats from peanut butter, used to eat it with a spoon and my office mate would go green.


Well... I'm currently off chicken (don't fancy it) so been living on salmon/haddock/tilapia (  ) and homemade chilli.

I just realised I'm the worst colleague ever...

My fats are currently from fish, cashews and avocado... Though I would totally swap out for some PB


----------



## Gym Bunny

@RXQueenie, if you're already eating cashews get your hands on some cashew butter to mix it up.

Damn....must not go get the nutbutter out the fridge and eat with spoon...


----------



## Queenie

Gym Bunny said:


> @RXQueenie, if you're already eating cashews get your hands on some cashew butter to mix it up.
> 
> Damn....must not go get the nutbutter out the fridge and eat with spoon...


No need to tell me twice  I will get some!

It'll also be the start of all-out office wars!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

RXQueenie said:


> No need to tell me twice  I will get some!
> 
> It'll also be the start of all-out office wars!!


Well......considering your signature I'm not sure they know what they're letting themselves in for! :lol:


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

You look good in your avi so I'd thought I'd have a look in your journal.

Any recent pictures in here?

For research purposes obviously


----------



## Queenie

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> You look good in your avi so I'd thought I'd have a look in your journal.
> 
> Any recent pictures in here?
> 
> For research purposes obviously


My avi is most recent. Possibly going to put some up this weekend though. Will see how weigh in goes tomorrow 

Oh and welcome!


----------



## Gym Bunny

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> You look good in your avi so I'd thought I'd have a look in your journal.
> 
> Any recent pictures in here?
> 
> For research purposes obviously


Look at the legging pics! She looks cracking in them. *shakes fist*


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

RXQueenie said:


> Ok mortified by those pics earlier....
> 
> Here's an update.
> 
> View attachment 137478
> View attachment 137479
> 
> 
> Be kind!


Well, I'm hard


----------



## Queenie

More positive on weigh-in front today. Only a v small loss but I'm taking it!

January to now, glute/ham comparison for anyone that's interested.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

RXQueenie said:


> More positive on weigh-in front today. Only a v small loss but I'm taking it!
> 
> January to now, glute/ham comparison for anyone that's interested.
> 
> View attachment 138949


A loss is still a loss at the end of the day, looking good there Queenie, massive difference


----------



## Keeks

Ace work, great change there! :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie

danMUNDY said:


> A loss is still a loss at the end of the day, looking good there Queenie, massive difference





Keeks said:


> Ace work, great change there! :thumbup1:


Thanks for the positivity! Well needed. Small changes but noteworthy


----------



## 25434

Looking good, can see the uplift chickie......

Buggeritandsod.....


----------



## comfla

RXQueenie said:


> More positive on weigh-in front today. Only a v small loss but I'm taking it!
> 
> January to now, glute/ham comparison for anyone that's interested.
> 
> View attachment 138949


I'm such a tonk.. I was like "huh...tattoos must have been henna...."

Good work!


----------



## Queenie

comfla said:


> I'm such a tonk.. I was like "huh...tattoos must have been henna...."
> 
> Good work!


Lol - had to invert the image. Tatts are still there  and thank u


----------



## Beklet

Yep.def looking smoother  if you get what I mean...


----------



## Northern Lass

Beklet said:


> Yep.def looking smoother  if you get what I mean...


I agree def looking leaner :thumbup:


----------



## Queenie

Squat day!

Russian wave training....

9 sets, worked up to 65kg for one! Happy with that. Actually made a little noise too, guys doing bicep curls probably laughing at my **** weak lifting but its an improvement on last week 

Swiss ball Glute-ham raises (love!).

Weighted walking lunges.

Calf raises.

Sprints.

Tired now!


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Squat day!
> 
> Russian wave training....
> 
> 9 sets, worked up to 65kg for one! Happy with that. Actually made a little noise too, guys doing bicep curls probably laughing at my **** weak lifting but its an improvement on last week
> 
> Swiss ball Glute-ham raises (love!).
> 
> Weighted walking lunges.
> 
> Calf raises.
> 
> Sprints.
> 
> Tired now!


Nice work as usual bicep boys can fook off lol


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Squat day!
> 
> Russian wave training....
> 
> 9 sets, worked up to 65kg for one! Happy with that. Actually made a little noise too, guys doing bicep curls probably laughing at my **** weak lifting but its an improvement on last week
> 
> Swiss ball Glute-ham raises (love!).
> 
> Weighted walking lunges.
> 
> Calf raises.
> 
> Sprints.
> 
> Tired now!


BIG tttthhhssquatsss  really hitting good groove and attitude to strength stuff now, no fear!

Those GHR are soooo good, in my workouts now wherever possible!


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Nice work as usual bicep boys can fook off lol


I would never! Too shy. I do want a big "eff off" t shirt though 



Bad Alan said:


> BIG tttthhhssquatsss  really hitting good groove and attitude to strength stuff now, no fear!
> 
> Those GHR are soooo good, in my workouts now wherever possible!


Ttthhhs-am ttthhhs-parks! 

If I fail on squats, the safety bars are there. I've failed on them before so I know what it's like and defo not scared! See how much these legs can take lol.

Totally wanted to take the swiss ball out of it... FACE PLANT!


----------



## Northern Lass

what's russian wave training?

Good weight on squats there


----------



## Queenie

YummyMummy said:


> what's russian wave training?
> 
> Good weight on squats there


You work based on 90% of your 1rm. The sets don't just increase, they decrease, and alter amount of reps hence the 'waves'

Apparently if the Russians are doing it, so should I be


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> I would never! Too shy. I do want a big "eff off" t shirt though
> 
> Ttthhhs-am ttthhhs-parks!
> 
> If I fail on squats, the safety bars are there. I've failed on them before so I know what it's like and defo not scared! See how much these legs can take lol.
> 
> Totally wanted to take the swiss ball out of it... FACE PLANT!


Toooo funny 

Haha try that with partner assistance not solo! You can make them as tough as you like anyway with how much you use the ball anyway, that's what's good.


----------



## Northern Lass

RXQueenie said:


> You work based on 90% of your 1rm. The sets don't just increase, they decrease, and alter amount of reps hence the 'waves'
> 
> Apparently if the Russians are doing it, so should I be


Sounds good


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Toooo funny
> 
> Haha try that with partner assistance not solo! You can make them as tough as you like anyway with how much you use the ball anyway, that's what's good.


Its like we said last time about not pushing up from the ball, just literally using it to balance on way down.



YummyMummy said:


> Sounds good


Yeah it's interesting for sure. Legs always amaze me as they really can take some punishment, strength-wise.


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Its like we said last time about not pushing up from the ball, just literally using it to balance on way down.
> 
> Yeah it's interesting for sure. Legs always amaze me as they really can take some punishment, strength-wise.


Yea from people I've trained with they stop far too early on leg moves, they'll hit failure on bicep curls but won't on a heavy set of squats or leg presses.

Only the twisted few push beyond that 

Don't think I said but I got Ben doing the GHR with me other day too and he was not convinced at first but ended up loving them aswell. He was scared of falling face first the wuss!


----------



## Queenie

Tired!

Military presses. Max triple @ 35kg (PB).

Dips between benches with 10kg weight.

Narrow grip pulldowns.

Prone rows. 15kg db's.

Dumbbell floor press. 12.5kg db's.

Tricep pushdowns (23kg) ss with pinwheel curls (8kg).

Sprints x 3

500m rows x 2

Improved weights on most exercises. Happy with that


----------



## Queenie

Oly lifting day!

Overhead squats.

Squat snatch drills.

Split Jerks - PB! 37.5kg.

Hang power cleans.

Thrusters.

Doesn't look like a lot but I'm screwed now!! Lots of technical work  Was v pleased with my split jerks though.


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Oly lifting day!
> 
> Overhead squats.
> 
> Squat snatch drills.
> 
> Split Jerks - PB! 37.5kg.
> 
> Hang power cleans.
> 
> Thrusters.
> 
> Doesn't look like a lot but I'm screwed now!! Lots of technical work  Was v pleased with my split jerks though.


That's not just a PB it's over 20% better than last week  massive improvement!


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> That's not just a PB it's over 20% better than last week  massive improvement!


It won't go up like that every week


----------



## Queenie




----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> It won't go up like that every week


Yea obviously but this week still huge jump!

1-2 reps a week would be good progress never mind adding that kind of weight.


----------



## ah24

RXQueenie said:


> Swiss ball Glute-ham raises (love!).


Are these the ones I put a video up of on FB a few weeks back - done on the pull down? If so - yeah they're pretty good!


----------



## Queenie

ah24 said:


> Are these the ones I put a video up of on FB a few weeks back - done on the pull down? If so - yeah they're pretty good!


The ones u did a demo of at k2. I had only done them with a broomstick before


----------



## biglbs

I come in here and find you discussing balls yet again....do you use pig iron or not? Xx


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> I come in here and find you discussing balls yet again....do you use pig iron or not? Xx


We sling pig iron day in day out mother ****er, destroying PBS and creating new boundaries is how we do 

Be ready the muscle queen is coming.....


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> I come in here and find you discussing balls yet again....do you use pig iron or not? Xx





Bad Alan said:


> We sling pig iron day in day out mother ****er, destroying PBS and creating new boundaries is how we do
> 
> Be ready the muscle queen is coming.....


All I can think to reply is...

Mmm... bacon x


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> We sling pig iron day in day out mother ****er, destroying PBS and creating new boundaries is how we do
> 
> Be ready the muscle queen is coming.....


Pull your pants out of your ring mate, it takes the edge off:tongue:


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> All I can think to reply is...
> 
> Mmm... bacon x


Steak...........


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> Pull your pants out of your ring mate, it takes the edge off:tongue:


Hahaha  strange they always do seem to get lodged, must be the lack of underwear......


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Hahaha  strange they always do seem to get lodged, must be the lack of underwear......


Cracking one....


----------



## Gym Bunny

I r confused (not that that's difficult)

Your GHRs, you're doing them with a swiss ball? How? I cannot work out how that works :stupid:

Do you have video or something to explain?


----------



## Queenie

Gym Bunny said:


> I r confused (not that that's difficult)
> 
> Your GHRs, you're doing them with a swiss ball? How? I cannot work out how that works :stupid:
> 
> Do you have video or something to explain?


We don't have ghr machine so we improvise 

Lat pulldown station, pad down with the swiss ball then snap up to start position. Obviously swiss ball will be removed but not before possibility of face plant been removed


----------



## Gym Bunny

RXQueenie said:


> We don't have ghr machine so we improvise
> 
> Lat pulldown station, pad down with the swiss ball then snap up to start position. Obviously swiss ball will be removed but not before possibility of face plant been removed


AHA! That makes sense. We don't have a GHR machine either, though use bands rather than swiss ball.

Face plant possibilities are so much fun! :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Erm... I deviated.

Back day!

Deadlifts. Worked up to a max set of 82.5kg for 5 - an improvement on last week 

Wide grip pulldowns ss with cable rows.

Supernated grip pulldowns ss with bent over rows.

Supernated grip bent over rows to death.

Lots of lovely pauses and stretches. Low rest periods.

Sprints.

Done!


----------



## ah24

Gym Bunny said:


> I r confused (not that that's difficult)
> 
> Your GHRs, you're doing them with a swiss ball? How? I cannot work out how that works :stupid:
> 
> Do you have video or something to explain?


Here's a couple of vids I did on GHR's if your gym doesn't have one (bands are a great alternative too)


----------



## Gym Bunny

Those vids are great!

Is there a GHR alternative method thread in the exercise sub forum? If not I think those would make a great opening post for a thread. :thumb:

Reps.


----------



## 25434

Ullo queenie...just to say have a great weekend....will post in here if I can make gym later today....x


----------



## Queenie

Shoulders and arms yesterday with @Bad Alan.

Db presses. Maxed out on 15kg db's for 8! (PB!)

Lateral raises. 30 rep sets up and down weights.

Seated rear delt flyes superset with front plate raises (10kg)

Cleans and presses to failure!

Barbell bicep curls ss with skull crushers.

Hammer curls ss with tricep pushdowns (rope ext)

I was really lagging and moody towards the end of that session! Sorry, William lol.

Just doing fasted cardio now (steady state) - hoping for a leg session later but will see how things go as inset day at school today!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Shoulders and arms yesterday with @Bad Alan.
> 
> Db presses. Maxed out on 15kg db's for 8! (PB!)
> 
> Lateral raises. 30 rep sets up and down weights.
> 
> Seated rear delt flyes superset with front plate raises (10kg)
> 
> Cleans and presses to failure!
> 
> Barbell bicep curls ss with skull crushers.
> 
> Hammer curls ss with tricep pushdowns (rope ext)
> 
> I was really lagging and moody towards the end of that session! Sorry, William lol.
> 
> Just doing fasted cardio now (steady state) - hoping for a leg session later but will see how things go as inset day at school today!


Db presses after two sets of 10 with 12.5s too  definately good for a set of 10 on 15s!

You weren't best pleased with the run the rack laterals were you hahahah or the curl form, good session though considering the hangover! Was hard work


----------



## Sambuca

Bad Alan said:


> Db presses after two sets of 10 with 12.5s too  definately good for a set of 10 on 15s!
> 
> You weren't best pleased with the run the rack laterals were you hahahah or the curl form, good session though considering the hangover! Was hard work


ah run the rack laterals :w00t: nothing like being a glutton for punishment


----------



## Bad Alan

AND OI! full name is when in bad books only


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> ah run the rack laterals :w00t: nothing like being a glutton for punishment


Yes you've had that pleasure too with me and Liam I remember


----------



## Sambuca

Bad Alan said:


> Yes you've had that pleasure too with me and Liam I remember


i still do it now. love anything with high reps


----------



## Queenie

Sambuca said:


> ah run the rack laterals :w00t: nothing like being a glutton for punishment


Sam - my face was very sad  and I swore quite a lot 



Bad Alan said:


> AND OI! full name is when in bad books only


I nearly middle-named u too lol


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Sam - my face was very sad  and I swore quite a lot
> 
> I nearly middle-named u too lol


Have I been that bad? 

We shouldn't let that cat out the bag lol


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Have I been that bad?
> 
> We shouldn't let that cat out the bag lol


Just don't **** me off and it'll stay a secret...


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Just don't **** me off and it'll stay a secret...


Wouldn't feel safe promising that won't happen lol


----------



## Queenie

Leg day!

Mobility/foam roller.

Back squats (maxed out at 50kg for 12) ss with reverse lunges.

Romanian deadlifts ss with Bulgarian split squats.

Leg extensions ss with swiss ball GHR.

TUT leg presses ss with calf raises.

500m rows x 5.

Tough session. Love that high volume though!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Leg day!
> 
> Mobility/foam roller.
> 
> Back squats (maxed out at 50kg for 12) ss with reverse lunges.
> 
> Romanian deadlifts ss with Bulgarian split squats.
> 
> Leg extensions ss with swiss ball GHR.
> 
> TUT leg presses ss with calf raises.
> 
> 500m rows x 5.
> 
> Tough session. Love that high volume though!


Urggghhh that looks nasty with allllll of the supersets. TUT leg press is so good as are the higher rep squats, grow grow grow


----------



## Queenie

Not been feeling 100% today... so no heavy session, 'just' some CrossFit.

Started off with strict presses. Worked up to a maximum of 35kg x 3.

HPC's (very light)

Thrusters x 21

200m run

Thrusters x 15

400m run

Thrusters x 9

200m run.

Short and sweet. Now to dose up with plenty of vit c and eat chilli that @Bad Alan cooked for me... Although all I really want is Revels and biscuits


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Not been feeling 100% today... so no heavy session, 'just' some CrossFit.
> 
> Started off with strict presses. Worked up to a maximum of 35kg x 3.
> 
> HPC's (very light)
> 
> Thrusters x 21
> 
> 200m run
> 
> Thrusters x 15
> 
> 400m run
> 
> Thrusters x 9
> 
> 200m run.
> 
> Short and sweet. Now to dose up with plenty of vit c and eat chilli that @Bad Alan cooked for me... Although all I really want is Revels and biscuits


Allllllll the chilli  just try get some chill time and recover.


----------



## Beklet

ah24 said:


> Here's a couple of vids I did on GHR's if your gym doesn't have one (bands are a great alternative too)


I must be some kind of mutant lol I troed that at my gym and can't get my feet to stay inder the pads...feet too small pmsl


----------



## Queenie

Beklet said:


> I must be some kind of mutant lol I troed that at my gym and can't get my feet to stay inder the pads...feet too small pmsl


I'm jealous of your tiny feet


----------



## Beklet

RXQueenie said:


> I'm jealous of your tiny feet


Don't be - I can't ever wear boots - they assume tiny feet = pipe cleaner calves... :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Beklet said:


> Don't be - I can't ever wear boots - they assume tiny feet = pipe cleaner calves... :lol:


Ah! B*stards.


----------



## Queenie

Back day!!

I'm too tired and ill to write up the session but my max set on deads was 85kg for 4!!! Was so frustrated as I really wanted that last one!! Next week I'll have it 

Got some very odd looks today with my dumbbell floor presses. They've actually grown on me though 

30 mins sscv post weights.

Now counting down the minutes until I can eat again


----------



## Queenie

Weight back down to a respectable number! Really pleased about that because it was driving me loopy. I've been doing sscv this week as apposed to intervals so starting to think my body likes that more.

Food-wise added another meal in during the day (a cheeky protein coffee while I'm at work) - which again, we seem to like 

Have a fab weekend ppl.


----------



## stoatman

Protein coffee, tell me more ?


----------



## Keeks

I find steady state works better for fat loss for me, then will throw in intervals to mix it up and so body doesn't get lazy and used to it. Good to change things too so it doesn't get too boring.

Well done anyway! :thumb: Have a fab weekend.


----------



## Queenie

stoatman said:


> Protein coffee, tell me more ?


Scitec Protein Coffee 

As with any protein coffee (ie adding a scoop of vanilla whey to black coffee...) u have to make it with lukewarm water but I don't mind that. I'm a total coffee lover so combining the two was very pleasing


----------



## stoatman

Interesting , does it mix properly or is it all floaty ?


----------



## Queenie

stoatman said:


> Interesting , does it mix properly or is it all floaty ?


If u mix with lukewarm it mixes perfectly. No lumps at all. If water is too hot it will clump.


----------



## stoatman

Hmm, heads downstairs with coffe cup,


----------



## stoatman

Well, it's interesting. I like scolding hot coffee so its a little strange for me. However more like a hot chocolate. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Queenie

stoatman said:


> Well, it's interesting. I like scolding hot coffee so its a little strange for me. However more like a hot chocolate. Thanks for the info.


  really no problem! Try with different flavours


----------



## Gym Bunny

RXQueenie said:


> Scitec Protein Coffee
> 
> As with any protein coffee (ie adding a scoop of vanilla whey to black coffee...) u have to make it with lukewarm water but I don't mind that. I'm a total coffee lover so combining the two was very pleasing


Unless you actually post proof video/pics there is no way I am ever, ever gonna believe this. It's like the time Con said that putting clotted cream in coffee would be yummy. He lied. Greasy layer of film on top vile. And don't even get me started on the travesty that is almond milk in coffee.

Edit: Oh yes, I actually meant to post that you've been doing some damn good workouts lately! How you finding the floor DB press? Take a bit of getting used to don't they? Plus, you can't cheat with them. :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Scitec Protein Coffee
> 
> As with any protein coffee (ie adding a scoop of vanilla whey to black coffee...) u have to make it with lukewarm water but I don't mind that. I'm a total coffee lover so combining the two was very pleasing


No I am not making any of that.....pah....


----------



## Queenie

Gym Bunny said:


> Unless you actually post proof video/pics there is no way I am ever, ever gonna believe this. It's like the time Con said that putting clotted cream in coffee would be yummy. He lied. Greasy layer of film on top vile. And don't even get me started on the travesty that is almond milk in coffee.
> 
> Edit: Oh yes, I actually meant to post that you've been doing some damn good workouts lately! How you finding the floor DB press? Take a bit of getting used to don't they? Plus, you can't cheat with them. :thumb:


100% promise it's to do with temp of water. If hot it clumps, if lukewarm it mixes perfectly.

Loving my workouts at mo. Having real fun with it. Floor db presses are a new one for me - lovely move though


----------



## Queenie

Was my little lad's birthday today so a tiring day surrounded by amazing food... that I managed to stay away from (with gritted teeth  )... except for one rolo.

But still managed two cardio sessions!


----------



## biglbs

Happy birthday little man x


----------



## Queenie

Awesome day...

I officially became a member of BWL


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Awesome day...
> 
> I officially became a member of BWL
> 
> View attachment 140190


Youuuu know it  lots of good things happening next few weeks!


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> Awesome day...
> 
> I officially became a member of BWL
> 
> View attachment 140190


I've got no idea wut that means Claire but if you is happy, then sooooo am I....xxx. Well done missis..


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> I've got no idea wut that means Claire but if you is happy, then sooooo am I....xxx. Well done missis..


Flubs - great to hear from u! I'm doing my British weightlifting assistant coaching course in December so had to become a member in order to do that. I'm super excited!

Popped to forest today to see Harold and the dogs! All are fine 

Real shame u can't make Saturday. I really hope things are improving for u and I am here if u need me. Even for cuppa t and chats xx


----------



## 25434

That's really kind of you but I tend to keep my worries to myself....heading back soon but training has gone to,pot at the moment whilst I sort out stuff...no point in a journal with no training, bit I'm still reading and keeping up with y'all.....wishing you well Claire.....I think you are a great gal.


----------



## Beklet

RXQueenie said:


> Flubs - great to hear from u! *I'm doing my British weightlifting assistant coaching course in December *so had to become a member in order to do that. I'm super excited!
> 
> Popped to forest today to see Harold and the dogs! All are fine
> 
> Real shame u can't make Saturday. I really hope things are improving for u and I am here if u need me. Even for cuppa t and chats xx


So what does that involve then? Sounds interesting..do you have to have loads of experience to do it? I didn't even know there were such courses, I just thought it was ex competitors passing on their knowledge....shows what I know :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Beklet said:


> So what does that involve then? Sounds interesting..do you have to have loads of experience to do it? I didn't even know there were such courses, I just thought it was ex competitors passing on their knowledge....shows what I know :lol:


It depends if you want to coach weightlifting as a sport or for fitness. I'd like the option to do both. I've been practicing Olympic lifting for a year now and the course will show me how to break them down/design drills and coach athletes/clients in those lifts as well as allowing me to improve on my own technique.


----------



## Beklet

RXQueenie said:


> It depends if you want to coach weightlifting as a sport or for fitness. I'd like the option to do both. I've been practicing Olympic lifting for a year now and the course will show me how to break them down/design drills and coach athletes/clients in those lifts as well as allowing me to improve on my own technique.


Ah OK makes sense - you're braver than I though lol I've been training for years and would be terrified of actually trying to teach someone else....still worry I'm doing it all wrong myself


----------



## Queenie

Beklet said:


> Ah OK makes sense - you're braver than I though lol I've been training for years and would be terrified of actually trying to teach someone else....still worry I'm doing it all wrong myself


Lol... well it's what I want to do as a career so no point in shying away  i have about a month left of my PT course, my BWL is in Dec and then there are MORE courses I want to do next year  But I'm trying not to get ahead of myself


----------



## biglbs

Claire I cannot get over your deadlifting,awsome me dear ,awesome xx

Thank you both for that bottle of fine red wine too,it hit the spot last night


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Claire I cannot get over your deadlifting,awsome me dear ,awesome xx
> 
> Thank you both for that bottle of fine red wine too,it hit the spot last night
> View attachment 140426


Aw thanks Tom! Really am trying hard 

Glad u liked the red, took us ages to pick one out! Totally hope to see u again soon  x


----------



## Queenie

Quick little update, trained with Biglbs, bestbefore1989 and William yesterday. New 5 rep PB of 87.5kg on deadlifts wooo!! Very pleased with that as I'm quite shy and training with new people in unfamiliar surroundings has a bearing.

Back at forest today... a fasted session... hit ANOTHER PB on military presses of 37.5kg for 3!! Great weekend of training


----------



## biglbs

Strangers...pmsl,you two are now part of Biglbs wider adopted family, 

Congrats on another Pb toox


----------



## simonthepieman

RXQueenie said:


> Lol... well it's what I want to do as a career so no point in shying away  i have about a month left of my PT course, my BWL is in Dec and then there are MORE courses I want to do next year  But I'm trying not to get ahead of myself


Hurry up. Gym box farringdon could do with female PTs


----------



## Queenie

simonthepieman said:


> Hurry up. Gym box farringdon could do with female PTs


Would be AWESOME!  Will see what they say when I'm qualified for sure. Really do love that brand.


----------



## Queenie

Legs today with @Bad Alan...

Back squats.

Warm up.

40kg, 50kg, 60kg x 3.

Needed William to check form... changed to narrower grip, slightly happier now! He said they were all below parallel squats which I was very pleased to hear!

RDL superset with dumbbell isometric holds. RDL PB of 60kg x 8!!

Leg presses. TUT.

50kg, 70kg, 90kg, 100kg.

Reverse kb lunges.

Leg extensions superset with parallel squat isometric.

Swore quite a bit. Isometric holds made me angry  fab session though!


----------



## liam0810

Tell you what William is one dedicated training partner to travel 300 miles for a session ????


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> Tell you what William is one dedicated training partner to travel 300 miles for a session ????


He doesn't just travel to train me.

He does my cooking too 

But yes I agree, he's very dedicated!


----------



## biglbs

You swore? :crying: :nono:


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> You swore? :crying: :nono:


Yeah. I Daren't repeat, but Will might  x


----------



## Bad Alan

Great few days training from you, new weights every session and on multiple excercises. Despite protesting you get **** done


----------



## simonthepieman

liam0810 said:


> Tell you what William is one dedicated training partner to travel 300 miles for a session ????


All men have been willing to travell 300 miles for a session at some point


----------



## Bad Alan

Three and a bit hours in the car.....worth it


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Three and a bit hours in the car.....worth it


soppy whore


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> soppy whore


You never complain when I'm like it with you


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> You never complain when I'm like it with you


i'm just jealous


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> i'm just jealous


I know babe but don't worry I've always got time for you xxx


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> I know babe but don't worry I've always got time for you xxx


Have to catch up over xmas mate. Me and my mates are out December 7th for sh1t xmas jumper night out so you are welcome on that. if not between xmas and new year i'll come over to yours for a session and a bit of food


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Have to catch up over xmas mate. Me and my mates are out December 7th for sh1t xmas jumper night out so you are welcome on that. if not between xmas and new year i'll come over to yours for a session and a bit of food


Ill message you later, think I'm free that weekend mate. Have to check work sheet to get day after off. Can just do one evening tbf if you've got time. Maybe early next week at yours, do me good to be seen with local beefit celebrity bb!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Ill message you later, think I'm free that weekend mate. Have to check work sheet to get day after off. Can just do one evening tbf if you've got time. Maybe early next week at yours, do me good to be seen with local beefit celebrity bb!


any day you want. Actually how about tuesday? i will even give you a signed photo of me


----------



## biglbs

Will, i recon you should go on that Silly Jumper night out,

i would love to but sadly i cannot find one in my size,,,,,,and i realy have looked,Mia and Mrs Lbs have theirs:cursing:


----------



## Queenie

So while I'm busting my ass at the gym u lot litter my journal with talk of boozy nights out, xmas and general gayness.

@Bad Alan @liam0810!!!

I would like to train at liams gym too btw. If you'll have me. I will curb my swearing....


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> So while I'm busting my ass at the gym u lot litter my journal with talk of boozy nights out, xmas and general gayness.
> 
> @Bad Alan @liam0810!!!
> 
> I would like to train at liams gym too btw. If you'll have me. I will curb my swearing....


Always welcome Claire, just remember most of the lads have not seen a real girl in Beefit since 2007


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> Always welcome Claire, just remember most of the lads have not seen a real girl in Beefit since 2007


Thank you  I can put a hoodie on to hide the boobs but I think the leggings are non-negotiable. There's only about 5 girls that train at my gym so I'm ok with a 90% male environment lol.

I'll sort it with William  Sure there's plenty of opportunities coming up.


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Thank you  I can put a hoodie on to hide the boobs but I think the leggings are non-negotiable. There's only about 5 girls that train at my gym so I'm ok with a 90% male environment lol.
> 
> I'll sort it with William  Sure there's plenty of opportunities coming up.


Um no I'm chief costume designer we won't be wearing hoodies or me and Liam will too  leggings are 100% non negotiable


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Um no I'm chief costume designer we won't be wearing hoodies or me and Liam will too  leggings are 100% non negotiable


If u two don't wear vests or go topless then there's no point me even going...


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> If u two don't wear vests or go topless then there's no point me even going...


Haha Liam trains in tiny little stringer vests and encourages groping so you'll be fine  but we expect a fair amount of side boob to be on display!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Haha Liam trains in tiny little stringer vests and encourages groping so you'll be fine  but we expect a fair amount of side boob to be on display!


its not groping Will its a thorough rub down to ease the lactic build up. the licking though is just coz i like it


----------



## Madoxx

Bet you two will argue over who gets to spot queenie on squats


----------



## Queenie

Madoxx said:


> Bet you two will argue over who gets to spot queenie on squats


They're more likely to cringe when I squat. It's not a pretty sight lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> They're more likely to cringe when I squat. It's not a pretty sight lol.


You know that's not true  and @Madoxx there's no argument lol


----------



## Queenie

I did actually train in between all this journal nonsense today 

Had a few heavy days on hammies/lower back so just did a supersetted upper back/chest session (it was cold at the gym today!)

Triple set: db floor presses, wide grip pulldowns, cable rows.

Supernated grip pulldowns ss with bent over rows (45kg)

Db flyes ss with supernated grip bent over rows (45kg)

30mins steady state cardio.

Fat lat pic!


----------



## Northern Lass

Back looking good queenie, nice rear delts there:thumbup:

Keep it up x


----------



## 25434

Bad Alan said:


> *Haha Liam trains in tiny little stringer vests and encourages groping* so you'll be fine  but we expect a fair amount of side boob to be on display!


Good grief!! Claire step away from this gym!!! :laugh:.........string vests...bleurrrggghhh.....makes me just think of Rab C Nesbit...hahahahaha..oh durrrrp...just seen the back pic...cracking delt there missis...fook! I better get back on it pretty quickly...humph....x


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> Good grief!! Claire step away from this gym!!! :laugh:.........string vests...bleurrrggghhh.....makes me just think of Rab C Nesbit...hahahahaha..oh durrrrp...just seen the back pic...cracking delt there missis...fook! I better get back on it pretty quickly...humph....x


Flubs I so want to train with u again as soon as u are up for it  x


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> [Redacted] I so want to train with u again as soon as u are up for it  x


That would be great but I'm not at my best at the moment training wise...I think my weights would be down quite a bit......however...I'm not above being mashed to high heaven at the gym...lol......think I'll be ready to rock in the next couple of weeks...revving up to it...seriously hampered by the foot, fook! but on my way back from a blip you could say....thanks for saying that.....wouldn't be a patch on training with the guys though...they really make you up the anti don't they?...I don't mean "you" I mean all of us...I always have a better sess if I'm chucking the weights around with the guys....cheers Claire...take care missis....x


----------



## Queenie

It's the attitude @Flubs and u do have a good one of those! I feed off passion and dedication and u are all of those things so do shout me very soon


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> They're more likely to cringe when I squat. It's not a pretty sight lol.


Deads looked just fine


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Deads looked just fine
> View attachment 140605


Except for when I whacked my shin  but thank u tom, I really do try and keep my form correct x


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Except for when I whacked my shin  but thank u tom, I really do try and keep my form correct x


That was due to a bunch of gym mongals who left a big bar of weights right in your way.....cough.....besterdsThey should have been banned


----------



## liam0810

Flubs said:


> Good grief!! Claire step away from this gym!!! :laugh:.........string vests...bleurrrggghhh.....makes me just think of Rab C Nesbit...hahahahaha..oh durrrrp...just seen the back pic...cracking delt there missis...fook! I better get back on it pretty quickly...humph....x


Flubs I have been mistaken a few times for Rab but he's better looking


----------



## Madoxx

Glad this thread is getting more pics 

Loving the Gonutrition shaker too!


----------



## Queenie

Trained shoulders today with my friend Kate.

Cleans & presses.

Lateral raises superset with Underhand grip db raises.

Heavy db presses (15kg dbs) x 10

Heavy rear delt raises (well heavy for me @ 10kg!)

Then some posing practice. She's got some good tips and was super impressed with my pressing. I guess I should push them up to the 17.5's?? FAAARK.


----------



## Queenie

Oh and I've had a real good time filming an intro to Ben Coombers 'Ditch the Diet' today which is going to be somewhere on YouTube!

Had about 7 attempts. Said 'um' 17 times in one of them  laughed, shouted, walked off but finally got a good one 

Pushing those limits in all sorts of ways lately!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Trained shoulders today with my friend Kate.
> 
> Cleans & presses.
> 
> Lateral raises superset with Underhand grip db raises.
> 
> Heavy db presses (15kg dbs) x 10
> 
> Heavy rear delt raises (well heavy for me @ 10kg!)
> 
> Then some posing practice. She's got some good tips and was super impressed with my pressing. I guess I should push them up to the 17.5's?? FAAARK.


Yep 17.5's now and work back towards the 10 rep mark. You've nailed those two weeks now  really good progression recently on everything.


----------



## simonthepieman

I don't do 10kg with rear delt flies


----------



## Queenie

simonthepieman said:


> I don't do 10kg with rear delt flies


I struggled. I don't usually go over 7.5kg!

Kate was using the 12.5kg's but she has huge traps and I think plays a part in that pull.


----------



## Loveleelady

RXQueenie said:


> I did actually train in between all this journal nonsense today
> 
> Had a few heavy days on hammies/lower back so just did a supersetted upper back/chest session (it was cold at the gym today!)
> 
> Triple set: db floor presses, wide grip pulldowns, cable rows.
> 
> Supernated grip pulldowns ss with bent over rows (45kg)
> 
> Db flyes ss with supernated grip bent over rows (45kg)
> 
> 30mins steady state cardio.
> 
> Fat lat pic!
> 
> View attachment 140596


looking class!! waist veryyyy trim well done missy


----------



## Queenie

Loveleelady said:


> looking class!! waist veryyyy trim well done missy


Thanks LL. Just wish it would come off my bum lol x


----------



## Loveleelady

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks LL. Just wish it would come off my bum lol x


lmao squat squat squat and then just accept the fuker lmao I know what you mean


----------



## Queenie

Loveleelady said:


> lmao squat squat squat and then just accept the fuker lmao I know what you mean


I squat twice a week lol. Ain't having none of it


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> I struggled. I don't usually go over 7.5kg!
> 
> Kate was using the 12.5kg's but she has huge traps and I think plays a part in that pull.


Yea they do as stronger muscle so attempts to take load, that's why the form tweak (plane to execute fly in) I showed you hits rears better and makes it less of a mid back row which is what you see most doing.

You're form is spot on with them now to hit rear delts, you're just getting stronger! Get used to it


----------



## simonthepieman

To be honest, the only time i ever do reat delt flies is at the end of a routine and probably after I've done a lot of facepulls which I believe are a much better exercise for rear delts.

I have to go really low in weight to get an MMC in the isolated muscle. Otherwise traps take over


----------



## Queenie

I actually trained!

Well... I did a bit of cardio over the weekend at Williams place but no training. Time off is nice but was itching to get back to it today.

Got a nice little PB on deads... 90kg for 3... had an audience too. Form was good! Very pleased with the comments they gave afterwards. @biglbs I know you'll be happy I got that as u saw my 87.5kg for 5 

I am absolutely wiped out now though! Wow...

Having a little bit of a mini freak out because fat loss is not going the way I want it to yet when I walk in the gym, people that have known me for years are telling me I've lost weight but I have this fixation with the scales and strength going up so I'm happy and not happy. Women!!


----------



## 25434

Way to gooooooo..90kg for 3.... :bounce: noice, very noice.....x


----------



## Bad Alan

Smashedddddddd it  deads to be continued next week, will own it!!!

You were ill so cut yourself slack on the training as would've done Sunday if well enough! Doing awesome fitting everything in considering so busy too.


----------



## comfla

@RXQueenie random Q, can you dance?


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> Way to gooooooo..90kg for 3.... :bounce: noice, very noice.....x





Bad Alan said:


> Smashedddddddd it  deads to be continued next week, will own it!!!
> 
> You were ill so cut yourself slack on the training as would've done Sunday if well enough! Doing awesome fitting everything in considering so busy too.


Was seriously pleased with them  strength coming along nicely for sure! Thank u both.



comfla said:


> @RXQueenie random Q, can you dance?


Erm... I can shake my ass to some music but I can't bodypop or anything  why??


----------



## comfla

RXQueenie said:


> Erm... I can shake my ass to some music but I can't bodypop or anything  why??


Never seen an actually strong lassie dance, I have a few female pals who lift but they are hang at the bar on nights out....

Possibly my dancing keeping them at the bar though.... :lol:


----------



## Queenie

comfla said:


> Never seen an actually strong lassie dance, I have a few female pals who lift but they are hang at the bar on nights out....
> 
> Possibly my dancing keeping them at the bar though.... :lol:


 @Bad Alan has seen me dance....

Thank u for saying I'm strong


----------



## comfla

RXQueenie said:


> @Bad Alan has seen me dance....
> 
> Thank u for saying I'm strong


haha - @Bad Alan what's the review?


----------



## simonthepieman

90kg pah!

Wake me up when you hit your 1st two wheeler


----------



## Queenie

simonthepieman said:


> 90kg pah!
> 
> Wake me up when you hit your 1st two wheeler


Like the 110kg I got a few weeks ago? My working sets are lower weights right now to retest 1rm just before xmas


----------



## Bad Alan

comfla said:


> haha - @Bad Alan what's the review?


Claire can shake it  doesn't even need a drink either, she really can throw some shapes!


----------



## simonthepieman

RXQueenie said:


> Like the 110kg I got a few weeks ago? My working sets are lower weights right now to retest 1rm just before xmas


Waynesworldwerenotworthy.jpg


----------



## comfla

Bad Alan said:


> Claire can shake it  doesn't even need a drink either, she really can throw some shapes!


 @RXQueenie :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie

Had a really god AWFUL session at the gym yesterday.

People touching my bar while I have it front racked! Walking over my oly lifting platform while I'm using it. DE-LOADING my bar while I'm supersetting with iso holds.... It really wasn't good.

Highlights though... 105kg paused leg presses! 45kg Front Squats. Happy with those.

Today having a planned refeed.... which is just incredible as @Bad Alan and I managed to work Twizzlers into my diet  So waaaay high carbs (for me), moderate pro and low fats is the order of the day. Followed by 16 days of super strict altered macros (carbs are going up in general)

Measurements/pics (as well as scale weight) to be done this weekend and then again on 14th Dec.

Quite excited to have something new to get my teeth into (literally)!!

Massive thanks to @ah24 for the guidance after my little wobble yesterday and William for being the most calming influence ever.


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Had a really god AWFUL session at the gym yesterday.
> 
> People touching my bar while I have it front racked! Walking over my oly lifting platform while I'm using it. DE-LOADING my bar while I'm supersetting with iso holds.... It really wasn't good.
> 
> Highlights though... 105kg paused leg presses! 45kg Front Squats. Happy with those.
> 
> Today having a planned refeed.... which is just incredible as @Bad Alan and I managed to work Twizzlers into my diet  So waaaay high carbs (for me), moderate pro and low fats is the order of the day. Followed by 16 days of super strict altered macros (carbs are going up in general)
> 
> Measurements/pics (as well as scale weight) to be done this weekend and then again on 14th Dec.
> 
> Quite excited to have something new to get my teeth into (literally)!!
> 
> Massive thanks to @ah24 for the guidance after my little wobble yesterday and William for being the most calming influence ever.


Gym etiquette is dead these days in commercial gyms, it's very frustrating. Still good PB on leg presses.

All meal planned out now ready to rock from tomorrow, will be a testing couple of weeks with higher carbs mentally but you've had great advice and guidance just got to follow the plan and train hard/progress as always. You know you're good at that 

Enjoy today!


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Gym etiquette is dead these days in commercial gyms, it's very frustrating. Still good PB on leg presses.
> 
> All meal planned out now ready to rock from tomorrow, will be a testing couple of weeks with higher carbs mentally but you've had great advice and guidance just got to follow the plan and train hard/progress as always. You know you're good at that
> 
> Enjoy today!


Trying to... Just still miffed at the 'piggy' comment!!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Trying to... Just still miffed at the 'piggy' comment!!


Let her hate  you know what you're doing is right and it's all to macros.


----------



## Beklet

RXQueenie said:


> Had a really god AWFUL session at the gym yesterday.
> 
> *People touching my bar while I have it front racked! Walking over my oly lifting platform while I'm using it. DE-LOADING my bar while I'm supersetting with iso holds.... It really wasn't good.*Highlights though... 105kg paused leg presses! 45kg Front Squats. Happy with those.
> 
> Today having a planned refeed.... which is just incredible as @Bad Alan and I managed to work Twizzlers into my diet  So waaaay high carbs (for me), moderate pro and low fats is the order of the day. Followed by 16 days of super strict altered macros (carbs are going up in general)
> 
> Measurements/pics (as well as scale weight) to be done this weekend and then again on 14th Dec.
> 
> Quite excited to have something new to get my teeth into (literally)!!
> 
> Massive thanks to @ah24 for the guidance after my little wobble yesterday and William for being the most calming influence ever.


You neeed to develop a 'gym snarl'...mine is perfect and people back off really quickly when I've got my scowl on  Who am I trying to kid? I'm miserable at the best of times and I generally get avoided :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Beklet said:


> You neeed to develop a 'gym snarl'...mine is perfect and people back off really quickly when I've got my scowl on  Who am I trying to kid? I'm miserable at the best of times and I generally get avoided :lol:


Hahahaa I will work on perfecting 'the snarl' - Thanks for the tip


----------



## simonthepieman

When I was squatting on Monday a random I was sharing the rack n platform with was yelling encouragement on my on the last few grinders.

Was helpful and I appreciated it.

Was a skinny lad, but his routine seemed solid.

Some good ones out there.

I might ask strangers to shout encouragement in stead of spot. How funny would


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> Trying to... Just still miffed at the 'piggy' comment!!


WUT? who, what, where and why....and do I need to prepare me stare of death for anyone on your behalf? spill!!!


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> WUT? who, what, where and why....and do I need to prepare me stare of death for anyone on your behalf? spill!!!


Civilians calling me a 'piggy' for eating twizzlers.... super strict all of the time, have one day where I add twizzlers into my macros... get jumped on and made to feel guilty and fat! Really gets to me!! Preeeepare the stare!! X


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> Civilians calling me a 'piggy' for eating twizzlers.... super strict all of the time, have one day where I add twizzlers into my macros... get jumped on and made to feel guilty and fat! Really gets to me!! Preeeepare the stare!! X


Well that's just berluddie ridiculous! I really hope you gave that person a verbal bashing about the ignorance they have. Listen Claire, you know full well what you're doing, and whoever said that is a mile away from that, and they clearly should have buttoned it if they didn't know what they were on about. Rise above that moi darling....I've seen you, and it know you are looking the best I've ever seen you since the early days at forest, and you ARE working very hard to that end....

Finally.....I have this to say.....F.......K 'em!

Right then, I think I've cleared that one up! 

No guilt required, pack it away........


----------



## Queenie

Where are we??

Hmm refeed day went without a hitch. I say I had a pot belly by the end of the night... William doesn't agree!

Day two of new macros and all going fine. I had a training day yesterday and non training today, good to get my head around those two days as the carb timings are different.

I'll write up my shoulder session later... and if anyone was interested in my visit to Reflex yesterday then please check out this thread  http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/248414-my-visit-reflex-nutrition.html

Ta! xx


----------



## Queenie

Shoulders write up from Thursday.

Military presses. Maxed at 40kg for 3 (massive pb for me)

Lateral raises ss with Underhand front raises.

Barbell curls ss with skull crushers.

Rear delt raises.

Shoulder finisher - 6 ways.

Hammer curls ss with tricep pushdowns.

Today - back day with @Bad Alan.

Barbell rows (40, 45, 50kg - pb!) ss with straight arm pulldowns.

Cable rows ss with supernated grip pulldowns.

Supernated grip barbell rows ss with wide grip pulldowns.

Now in Northampton for the seminar with Ben Coomber!

Food prepped:



Oh and weigh in, measurements done this morning. Will do pics in the morning


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Shoulders write up from Thursday.
> 
> Military presses. Maxed at 40kg for 3 (massive pb for me)
> 
> Lateral raises ss with Underhand front raises.
> 
> Barbell curls ss with skull crushers.
> 
> Rear delt raises.
> 
> Shoulder finisher - 6 ways.
> 
> Hammer curls ss with tricep pushdowns.
> 
> Today - back day with @Bad Alan.
> 
> Barbell rows (40, 45, 50kg - pb!) ss with straight arm pulldowns.
> 
> Cable rows ss with supernated grip pulldowns.
> 
> Supernated grip barbell rows ss with wide grip pulldowns.
> 
> Now in Northampton for the seminar with Ben Coomber!
> 
> Food prepped:
> 
> View attachment 141377
> 
> 
> Oh and weigh in, measurements done this morning. Will do pics in the morning


Such a big PB on shoulder press, progression during workouts is going great. Weight used on 6 ways? Still beating me?!

Back workout was good change up for me, lagging during but still a good volume session! Sneaky PB on bb rows too 

Nice food prep!


----------



## Gym Bunny

What utter twunk called you a piggy? :blink:

As @Beklet and @Flubs said, you need to practice your snarl.

You realise it's just jealousy!

110kg reps! :thumb:

Really enjoyed the Reflex visit review.

I'd post something sensible about training but my brains have left the building. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Such a big PB on shoulder press, progression during workouts is going great. Weight used on 6 ways? Still beating me?!
> 
> Back workout was good change up for me, lagging during but still a good volume session! Sneaky PB on bb rows too
> 
> Nice food prep!


Haha.... familiar looking food prep 

Was v pleased with pressing for sure. Wasn't confident with the weight so really think I over compensate and leave no choice but for it to go up! X



Gym Bunny said:


> What utter twunk called you a piggy? :blink:
> 
> As @Beklet and @Flubs said, you need to practice your snarl.
> 
> You realise it's just jealousy!
> 
> 110kg reps! :thumb:
> 
> Really enjoyed the Reflex visit review.
> 
> I'd post something sensible about training but my brains have left the building. Maybe tomorrow.


I thought not jealously, more misunderstanding... that's me being nice lol.

Absolutely LOVED visiting Reflex, totally geeked-out there. Great bunch of guys and girls 

Hope you're enjoying your stay back in the uk x


----------



## Queenie

Side and back pics from today. These will be used alongside measurements and scale weight over next two weeks.


----------



## simonthepieman

Some serious lats there.

40 kg is an impressive lift


----------



## Queenie

simonthepieman said:


> Some serious lats there.
> 
> 40 kg is an impressive lift


Baby lats lol. First time I've seen my back like that  thank u.


----------



## Queenie

Just finished the seminar with Ben Coomber and Ben Gray. Two very inspiring guys


----------



## Beklet

What seminar was this? Knew nowt about it though I wasn't home yesterday anyway


----------



## Queenie

Beklet said:


> What seminar was this? Knew nowt about it though I wasn't home yesterday anyway


For his Ditch the Diet coaches. You'll see me posting content on fb soon enough lol


----------



## Beklet

Ah I saw that....is it a fad though? Or a rehash of other stuff? Is there any truly innovative 'diet' advice anymore?

Yes I'm a cynic


----------



## Queenie

Beklet said:


> Ah I saw that....is it a fad though? Or a rehash of other stuff? Is there any truly innovative 'diet' advice anymore?
> 
> Yes I'm a cynic


It's there to get rid of fads. No meal plans, no supplements, just education on food, health, water, toxins and mindset. It's about long term change


----------



## Beklet

RXQueenie said:


> It's there to get rid of fads. No meal plans, no supplements, just education on food, health, water, toxins and mindset. It's about long term change


Oh no...you mentioned toxins!!! And water...not another 2litres of water a day thing? And toxins...alarm bells are ringing.....


----------



## Queenie

Beklet said:


> Oh no...you mentioned toxins!!! And water...not another 2litres of water a day thing? And toxins...alarm bells are ringing.....


Lol everyone should drink over 2 litres of water a day. That's just common sense?

Again just education about avoiding certain make up/skin products that contain chemicals like sodium laurelph solphate (spelling) - there's no dictation, just empowering people with knowledge and attitude to make better choices 

Why are alarm bells ringing?


----------



## Beklet

RXQueenie said:


> Lol everyone should drink over 2 litres of water a day. That's just common sense?
> 
> Again just education about avoiding certain make up/skin products that contain chemicals like sodium laurelph solphate (spelling) - there's no dictation, just empowering people with knowledge and attitude to make better choices
> 
> Why are alarm bells ringing?


2 litres of water isn't right for everyone....

Because of the word toxin....thought it would mean some detox days and suchlike......all a load of bunk and has been proven to be so...

Good luck trying to find stuff without SLS in it - I try to use shampoo without it and it's near impossible...in fact ammonium laurel sulphate and the replacements are hardly any better..... :lol:

What does it have to say about saturated fats?

(One of the things I do in my spare time is read about diet and nutrition.....always want to know more about any 'new' ones that come up - or at least new approaches to eating.....if I could cure my demons I'd look amazing lol)


----------



## Queenie

Beklet said:


> 2 litres of water isn't right for everyone....
> 
> Because of the word toxin....thought it would mean some detox days and suchlike......all a load of bunk and has been proven to be so...
> 
> Good luck trying to find stuff without SLS in it - I try to use shampoo without it and it's near impossible...in fact ammonium laurel sulphate and the replacements are hardly any better..... :lol:
> 
> What does it have to say about saturated fats?
> 
> (One of the things I do in my spare time is read about diet and nutrition.....always want to know more about any 'new' ones that come up - or at least new approaches to eating.....if I could cure my demons I'd look amazing lol)


We touch a little on sat vs unsat. Talking about magarines and unhealthy trans fatty acids and how they are processed. Also how marg is two steps away from being a plastic. Then going into fats we would include and why, in relation to hormone health, skin, nail and celluar health, mental health and the importance of fats in fat loss.

I think a lot has been put on going 'low fat' (where companies remove fats and replace with sugars/chemicals) so it's a point that gets talked about a few times.

Oh and no detox days lol.


----------



## Beklet

Margarine is not a food. Pretty sure Bob looked into it and it was initially developed to fatten up turkeys for christmas..when the turkeys all started getting ill, they decided to try to feed it to humans instead. Yum.

If I eat food that's cooked in veg oil now, I start to get the effects within a few minutes - makes me feel really queasy


----------



## Queenie

Beklet said:


> Margarine is not a food. Pretty sure Bob looked into it and it was initially developed to fatten up turkeys for christmas..when the turkeys all started getting ill, they decided to try to feed it to humans instead. Yum.
> 
> If I eat food that's cooked in veg oil now, I start to get the effects within a few minutes - makes me feel really queasy


I remember seeing a programme where they left a tub of marg out in the sun and it didn't rot and flies wouldn't even touch it lol. Highly, highly processed ****.


----------



## teramobil

Fit, Fit, Fit......... :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

RXQueenie said:


> I remember seeing a programme where they left a tub of marg out in the sun and it didn't rot and flies wouldn't even touch it lol. Highly, highly processed ****.


Even a dog won't eat it....says a lot.

Having had a quick poke it seems to be metabolic typing?


----------



## Beklet

Also...why only aimed at women? I know plenty of men want rid of their belly....and wouldn't be seen dead at Weight Watchers :lol:


----------



## Queenie

teramobil said:


> Fit, Fit, Fit......... :thumb:


Oh hello  thanks lol.



Beklet said:


> Also...why only aimed at women? I know plenty of men want rid of their belly....and wouldn't be seen dead at Weight Watchers :lol:


We've spoken about this a lot. I think initial thoughts are that women have more relationship issues surrounding food so they want to tackle it first and give them a comfortable environment to be in (I wouldn't be self conscious around men but I know plenty of women that would) - but ultimately it works for men too! And I'm sure will be looked at after the company has evolved a little.


----------



## Queenie

Legs today. High reps, straight sets. No real reason just fancied a change. Od'd on pre wo so was a sweaty bitch!

Front squats - 30kg.

Reverse lunges - 20kg.

Calf raises.

Leg ext superset with hammie iso holds.

RDL (with dbs up to 30kg - barbell 35kg)

Leg press - 70kg superset with calf presses.

Finished off with weighted Russian twists, Broom handle twists (no idea of name) and leg drops.

30 mins steady state cardio.

Tired now!!


----------



## Guest

Shapes getting tighter Claire, the little tweaks you're making are making your physique even MORE desirable.

Keep it up!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Legs today. High reps, straight sets. No real reason just fancied a change. Od'd on pre wo so was a sweaty bitch!
> 
> Front squats - 30kg.
> 
> Reverse lunges - 20kg.
> 
> Calf raises.
> 
> Leg ext superset with hammie iso holds.
> 
> RDL (with dbs up to 30kg - barbell 35kg)
> 
> Leg press - 70kg superset with calf presses.
> 
> Finished off with weighted Russian twists, Broom handle twists (no idea of name) and leg drops.
> 
> 30 mins steady state cardio.
> 
> Tired now!!


Russian twists are immense, exercise choice is really good.

Glad you've kept the holds in too, the hamstring ones are really tough. I've kept reverse lunges in since we did them, forgot them from my powerlifting times; my favourite lunge variation by far!

Great work on little sleep.


----------



## Queenie

Spawn of Haney said:


> Shapes getting tighter Claire, the little tweaks you're making are making your physique even MORE desirable.
> 
> Keep it up!


Thanks Haney - Weird seeing those changes on myself tbh. Bit of a shocker 



Bad Alan said:


> Russian twists are immense, exercise choice is really good.
> 
> Glad you've kept the holds in too, the hamstring ones are really tough. I've kept reverse lunges in since we did them, forgot them from my powerlifting times; my favourite lunge variation by far!
> 
> Great work on little sleep.


As i said just now I really appreciate this feedback! You know how important enjoying my sessions are.... so I must enjoy the better movements  And so, so please u kept the reverse lunges in. They feel awesome in a really sick way 

Now for ghrnoswissball holds  I'll await your judgement on them!


----------



## DURACELL12

Great work keep it up will be subbing to watch progress 

You look similar to my Ex Gf but not in a bad way , only finished as i moved to london


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks Haney - Weird seeing those changes on myself tbh. Bit of a shocker
> 
> As i said just now I really appreciate this feedback! You know how important enjoying my sessions are.... so I must enjoy the better movements  And so, so please u kept the reverse lunges in. They feel awesome in a really sick way
> 
> Now for ghrnoswissball holds  I'll await your judgement on them!


As Haney says you are doing awesome  they're in for a while! And I'll try those holds this week instead of db or machine ones, kept the GHR with swissball in too 

We can try GHR no swissball full reps next leg day babe, reckon you're up for them yet?


----------



## PaulB

RXQueenie said:


> Side and back pics from today. These will be used alongside measurements and scale weight over next two weeks.
> 
> View attachment 141396
> 
> 
> View attachment 141397


Is it hot in here or is just me (loosens collar) :devil2:

Looking good Queenie


----------



## Queenie

DURACELL12 said:


> Great work keep it up will be subbing to watch progress
> 
> You look similar to my Ex Gf but not in a bad way , only finished as i moved to london


Haha... well as long as that doesn't make u hate me for looking like her, that's fine by me  Where do u train in London?



Bad Alan said:


> As Haney says you are doing awesome  they're in for a while! And I'll try those holds this week instead of db or machine ones, kept the GHR with swissball in too
> 
> We can try GHR no swissball full reps next leg day babe, reckon you're up for them yet?


I think I would need help with the first one, looking at the floor getting closer is really bizarre and I'm worried about back stability (as back works hand in hand with hammies) - But I'd really like to try. Preferably NOT when we go to Beefit as I can't handle @liam0810's **** taking when I face plant 



PaulB said:


> Is it hot in here or is just me (loosens collar) :devil2:
> 
> Looking good Queenie


Thanks Paul! Really appreciate that


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Haha... well as long as that doesn't make u hate me for looking like her, that's fine by me  Where do u train in London?
> 
> I think I would need help with the first one, looking at the floor getting closer is really bizarre and I'm worried about back stability (as back works hand in hand with hammies) - But I'd really like to try. Preferably NOT when we go to Beefit as I can't handle @liam0810's **** taking when I face plant
> 
> Thanks Paul! Really appreciate that


Yea we would probably start with negative reps and forced positives still, progressing from there  Liam's place probably has a GHR tbf anyway!


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Haha... well as long as that doesn't make u hate me for looking like her, that's fine by me  Where do u train in London?
> 
> I think I would need help with the first one, looking at the floor getting closer is really bizarre and I'm worried about back stability (as back works hand in hand with hammies) - But I'd really like to try. Preferably NOT when we go to Beefit as I can't handle @liam0810's **** taking when I face plant
> 
> Thanks Paul! Really appreciate that


i literally have no idea what a GHR is! But yes if you fall i will laugh and make sure everyone else does


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> i literally have no idea what a GHR is! But yes if you fall i will laugh and make sure everyone else does


Glute-Ham Raise 

And thank you, I knew I could rely on you for that!!


----------



## Steviant

As always impressive improvements Queenie, keep up the good work.


----------



## Queenie

Cheeky little shoulders session.

Tried a different kind of pre exhaust method to switch things up a bit (ta @Bad Alan!)

Lateral raises superset with front raises.

Heavy rear delt raises.

Arnold presses (up to 15kg DB's)

Strict presses (measely at 25kg!!! Needing to adapt lol)

Short, sweet, little rest, just hammered it out


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Cheeky little shoulders session.
> 
> Tried a different kind of pre exhaust method to switch things up a bit (ta @Bad Alan!)
> 
> Lateral raises superset with front raises.
> 
> Heavy rear delt raises.
> 
> Arnold presses (up to 15kg DB's)
> 
> Strict presses (measely at 25kg!!! Needing to adapt lol)
> 
> Short, sweet, little rest, just hammered it out


Good change up  look at the arnold press weight, that was your top set for regular DB presses when we first trained :thumb: now it's after loads of pre exhaust and arnold presses not regular DB, which are harder. Progression has been so good, keep killing it!


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Good change up  look at the arnold press weight, that was your top set for regular DB presses when we first trained :thumb: now it's after loads of pre exhaust and arnold presses not regular DB, which are harder. Progression has been so good, keep killing it!


Really trying to work in that higher rep range now. Different muscle stimulus altogether  I only got one set with the 15's on AP... It was a kinda baseline session, will see if any progression next time  x


----------



## Queenie

Productive day today... Official launch of the all female fat loss group that cannot be named on here has gone brilliantly and I've been offered some advertising in a local online and printed magazine and blog called Brighton Active, who are not only going to help with the marketing but they are going to do a feature/blog post on my prep early next year!

So frickin' awesome!!

@ah24 @Bad Alan


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Productive day today... Official launch of the all female fat loss group that cannot be named on here has gone brilliantly and I've been offered some advertising in a local online and printed magazine and blog called Brighton Active, who are not only going to help with the marketing but they are going to do a feature/blog post on my prep early next year!
> 
> So frickin' awesome!!
> 
> @ah24 @Bad Alan


All very good news, totally down to keeping positive and taking opportunities  next year will be a good one!


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Side and back pics from today. These will be used alongside measurements and scale weight over next two weeks.
> 
> View attachment 141396
> 
> 
> View attachment 141397


Nice coat hangers.... The ones behind you I mean!!


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Nice coat hangers.... The ones behind you I mean!!


  Thanks Kieran!


----------



## Dagman72

Any plans on competing next year? Like your new pic as well.


----------



## Queenie

Dagman72 said:


> Any plans on competing next year? Like your new pic as well.


Hey dagman, absolutely competing next year  start prep january time


----------



## Queenie

Um.... BACK DAY.

Deads:

60kg, 75kg, 90kg for 4 (beating last week by 1 rep - taking that!!), rep out on 70kg (9 in total).

Supinated grip barbell rows SS with wide grip pulldowns.

Straight arm pulldowns SS with supinated grip pulldowns.

Cable rows.

Russian twists, broomstick handle twists (name?), leg drops.

Food: spot on and has been all week due to @Bad Alans prep 

Good chats at Forest Gym tonight. Awesome bunch.

Now feet up for Eastenders........


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Um.... BACK DAY.
> 
> Deads:
> 
> 60kg, 75kg, 90kg for 4 (beating last week by 1 rep - taking that!!), rep out on 70kg (9 in total).
> 
> Supinated grip barbell rows SS with wide grip pulldowns.
> 
> Straight arm pulldowns SS with supinated grip pulldowns.
> 
> Cable rows.
> 
> Russian twists, broomstick handle twists (name?), leg drops.
> 
> Food: spot on and has been all week due to @Bad Alans prep
> 
> Good chats at Forest Gym tonight. Awesome bunch.
> 
> Now feet up for Eastenders........


PB PB PB PB PB !!!!

Diet is SO spot on I know you're killing that and sessions always progressing! I've taken well to the food prep role and it's no trouble 

Pleased you're back at forest with the support from their too!


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> PB PB PB PB PB !!!!
> 
> Diet is SO spot on I know you're killing that and sessions always progressing! I've taken well to the food prep role and it's no trouble
> 
> Pleased you're back at forest with the support from their too!


You fill the role well so no arguments here 

Will be taking you there again soon! I'm gonna get Pete to tell you about when he competed back in the day. I could do two workouts, come back and he'd still be telling u about it  love him.


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> You fill the role well so no arguments here
> 
> Will be taking you there again soon! I'm gonna get Pete to tell you about when he competed back in the day. I could do two workouts, come back and he'd still be telling u about it  love him.


That is so true.....Sunday morning leg training.........and Pete...lolol......and the guys showing me their Spider-man underpants.....heehee...those were the days...:laugh: Oh! And Pete checking me out to see if I was making off with the 2.5kg dumbells!! :lol: :lol: bless....


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> That is so true.....Sunday morning leg training.........and Pete...lolol......and the guys showing me their Spider-man underpants.....heehee...those were the days...:laugh: Oh! And Pete checking me out to see if I was making off with the 2.5kg dumbells!! :lol: :lol: bless....


He really is one of a kind, as are u flubs! How are u my lovely? Xx


----------



## Northern Lass

Hey queenie

any plans for the weekend? I am off out tonight for the first time in a long time.. its works xmas doo and everything is paid for so I am going to make sure I enjoy my self 

I'll have to be careful with the wine haven't had any for while:wacko:


----------



## Queenie

YummyMummy said:


> Hey queenie
> 
> any plans for the weekend? I am off out tonight for the first time in a long time.. its works xmas doo and everything is paid for so I am going to make sure I enjoy my self
> 
> I'll have to be careful with the wine haven't had any for while:wacko:


I'm doing my level 1 British weightlifting coaches course this weekend 

Be careful with the wine!! I'd be gone after one lol. Hope u have a fab time


----------



## Northern Lass

RXQueenie said:


> I'm doing my level 1 British weightlifting coaches course this weekend
> 
> Be careful with the wine!! I'd be gone after one lol. Hope u have a fab time


Cool.. Enjoy your course


----------



## Queenie

YummyMummy said:


> Cool.. Enjoy your course


I will try but I'm so nervous!


----------



## Sambuca

have a good weekend both!

im eating in my favourite restaurant tomorrow night if my missus can drag her self out of bed.

have a good day claire with your weightlifting course


----------



## Queenie

Sambuca said:


> have a good weekend both!
> 
> im eating in my favourite restaurant tomorrow night if my missus can drag her self out of bed.
> 
> have a good day claire with your weightlifting course


I expect pics  You two take such nice ones!!


----------



## Sambuca

RXQueenie said:


> I expect pics  You two take such nice ones!!


hopefully i will fit in my shirt lol and thanks lol


----------



## Queenie

@Flubs - Thought you'd appreciate knowing and I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news but Arnold is being put down today. Harold and Karen are devastated. Very sad day for Forest Gym.


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> @[Redacted] - Thought you'd appreciate knowing and I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news but Arnold is being put down today. Harold and Karen are devastated. Very sad day for Forest Gym.


Fook! :crying: that has made me feel sad indeed. Thanks for letting me know. I have many fun memories of little arnie at the gym. I used to play with him outside before I went home too....sod....I bet gunner won't know what's going on. Oh dear and bugger.

Wishing you well for this weekend Claire.x you'll smash it, I believe in you. Oll

ps..was just thinking of how arnie used to come outside and sit and watch me do my lunges and bark his head off if I stopped, lolol...my own personal trainer! And all I had to do was chuck him a stick and ruffle his tum...ahhhhhh....poor Harold and karen...double bugger...but he was an old boy and failing....it must have been the right thing to do I know....


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> Fook! :crying: that has made me feel sad indeed. Thanks for letting me know. I have many fun memories of little arnie at the gym. I used to play with him outside before I went home too....sod....I bet gunner won't know what's going on. Oh dear and bugger.
> 
> Wishing you well for this weekend Claire.x you'll smash it, I believe in you. Oll
> 
> ps..was just thinking of how arnie used to come outside and sit and watch me do my lunges and bark his head off if I stopped, lolol...my own personal trainer! And all I had to do was chuck him a stick and ruffle his tum...ahhhhhh....poor Harold and karen...double bugger...but he was an old boy and failing....it must have been the right thing to do I know....


16 years old. Theyre both devastated but have accepted that it was fairest on Arnie. He'll be fondly remembered 

Gunner now has rene's new pup to play with who I met yesterday and is a beaut. English bull terrier 

Thanks for the kind words about the weekend, I'm so nervous... but excited too! X


----------



## Queenie

Fabulous first day on the british weightlifting coaches course.

Work on theory, then nigh on 6 hours worth of practical learning reverse chain methods for the snatch and clean & jerk. My brain is fried as are my hips and back and my hands are red raw from constantly manipulating the bar!

The box we are in has the coolest mural I've ever seen though....



Roll on tomorrow for the exams!


----------



## andyhuggins

Best of luck with the exams lady :thumb:


----------



## Queenie

andyhuggins said:


> Best of luck with the exams lady :thumb:


Thanks Andy! Much appreciated


----------



## 25434

Hey Claire, just swooshing to wish you luck today...keep calm, breathe deep. You know your stuff and I'm sure you will pass.......I have faith in your ability and drive.....go smash it Claire....beeeeg hugs missis...xx


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> Hey Claire, just swooshing to wish you luck today...keep calm, breathe deep. You know your stuff and I'm sure you will pass.......I have faith in your ability and drive.....go smash it Claire....beeeeg hugs missis...xx


So kind. Thanks so much xx


----------



## Northern Lass

Good luck for today


----------



## Queenie

YummyMummy said:


> Good luck for today


Thanks!


----------



## Queenie

The tiredness, the aching hips, sweat and swearing: All worth it...

I passed my exams and am now a Level 1 British Weightlifting Coach  ))))

Literally could not be happier and thanks 1 million times to @Bad Alan who is just the most supportive person ever!!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> The tiredness, the aching hips, sweat and swearing: All worth it...
> 
> I passed my exams and am now a Level 1 British Weightlifting Coach  ))))
> 
> Literally could not be happier and thanks 1 million times to @Bad Alan who is just the most supportive person ever!!


Hard work and positivity paying off, so much more to come!


----------



## andyhuggins

RXQueenie said:


> The tiredness, the aching hips, sweat and swearing: All worth it...
> 
> I passed my exams and am now a Level 1 British Weightlifting Coach  ))))
> 
> Literally could not be happier and thanks 1 million times to @Bad Alan who is just the most supportive person ever!!


Congrats lady :thumb:


----------



## 25434

A very well done Claire.....I knew you could do it missis....x


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> The tiredness, the aching hips, sweat and swearing: All worth it...
> 
> I passed my exams and am now a Level 1 British Weightlifting Coach  ))))
> 
> Literally could not be happier and thanks 1 million times to @Bad Alan who is just the most supportive person ever!!


Claire ,we are so pleased for you mate,well done from Biglbs and the family.xxx


----------



## Queenie

andyhuggins said:


> Congrats lady :thumb:





Flubs said:


> A very well done Claire.....I knew you could do it missis....x





biglbs said:


> Claire ,we are so pleased for you mate,well done from Biglbs and the family.xxx


Thanks so, so much   x


----------



## Queenie

Shoulders with @Bad Alan at forest gym!

Tri set:

Partial side raises

Hammer grip front raises

Rear delt raises

Db shoulder presses

Military presses

Lateral raises to death!

Super tired after the weekend so this session totally finished me off. Definite rest day tomorrow.


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Shoulders with @Bad Alan at forest gym!
> 
> Tri set:
> 
> Partial side raises
> 
> Hammer grip front raises
> 
> Rear delt raises
> 
> Db shoulder presses
> 
> Military presses
> 
> Lateral raises to death!
> 
> Super tired after the weekend so this session totally finished me off. Definite rest day tomorrow.


Another good session even though exhausted from weekend, good start to the week and no doubt it was different to what you'd normally do! Good change up when not feeling a PB, worked hard as usual


----------



## Queenie

Rest day yesterday... and probably should have had one today too.

Back:

Straight arm pulldowns.

Bent over rows (45kg)

Wide grip pulldowns ss with cable rows.

Supinated grip pulldowns.

Russian twists (10kg plate) ss with broom handle twist things.

Leg drops.

Couldn't go heavy as u can see from BORs. Body is just exhausted!

Diet is on point as is cardio.


----------



## ah24

RXQueenie said:


> Couldn't go heavy as u can see from BORs. Body is just exhausted!
> 
> Diet is on point as is cardio.


Keep pushing for now.. Then use Xmas / New Year as a mental & physical break


----------



## Queenie

ah24 said:


> Keep pushing for now.. Then use Xmas / New Year as a mental & physical break


I won't stop until I'm told to  just an extra hard week last week and at the weekend and it's taken it's toll I think! Few good night's sleep and I'll be back to normal!


----------



## Queenie

This is being framed!!!



So happy


----------



## johnnya

RXQueenie said:


> This is being framed!!!
> 
> View attachment 142053
> 
> 
> So happy


We'll done you


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> This is being framed!!!
> 
> View attachment 142053
> 
> 
> So happy


So well done


----------



## Mark2021

Congrats


----------



## Northern Lass

Congrats... exciting times ahead, liking the new journal title


----------



## Queenie

No training today so a double cardio day as punishment!

Legs tomorrow....


----------



## Queenie

Legs.

GHR x 1 set before I got chucked off the lat pulldown machine!

Leg press 3 x 20 constant tension

Reverse lunges ss with RDL (55kg)

Leg extensions ss with quad iso holds.

Had someone at the gym look me up and down and question whether I'd get into shape for a comp. Didn't put me in a good mindset but hey ho - will prove him wrong.

Weigh in/measurements/pics tomorrow morning  lucky @Bad Alan lol.


----------



## Marshan

Congrats Clare...well done!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass

RXQueenie said:


> Legs.
> 
> GHR x 1 set before I got chucked off the lat pulldown machine!
> 
> Leg press 3 x 20 constant tension
> 
> Reverse lunges ss with RDL (55kg)
> 
> Leg extensions ss with quad iso holds.
> 
> Had someone at the gym look me up and down and question whether I'd get into shape for a comp. Didn't put me in a good mindset but hey ho - will prove him wrong.
> 
> Weigh in/measurements/pics tomorrow morning  lucky @Bad Alan lol.


Ignore them hun... we all know you can do it


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Legs.
> 
> GHR x 1 set before I got chucked off the lat pulldown machine!
> 
> Leg press 3 x 20 constant tension
> 
> Reverse lunges ss with RDL (55kg)
> 
> Leg extensions ss with quad iso holds.
> 
> Had someone at the gym look me up and down and question whether I'd get into shape for a comp. Didn't put me in a good mindset but hey ho - will prove him wrong.
> 
> Weigh in/measurements/pics tomorrow morning  lucky @Bad Alan lol.


Fùck them Q.

You know it's down to the 11th hour, keep at it


----------



## Queenie

YummyMummy said:


> Ignore them hun... we all know you can do it





R0BLET said:


> Fùck them Q.
> 
> You know it's down to the 11th hour, keep at it


Both of u are awesome. Thanks for the kind words x


----------



## Kroc

RXQueenie said:


> Legs.
> 
> GHR x 1 set before I got chucked off the lat pulldown machine!
> 
> Leg press 3 x 20 constant tension
> 
> Reverse lunges ss with RDL (55kg)
> 
> Leg extensions ss with quad iso holds.
> 
> *Had someone at the gym look me up and down and question whether I'd get into shape for a comp. Didn't put me in a good mindset but hey ho - will prove him wrong.*
> 
> Weigh in/measurements/pics tomorrow morning  lucky @Bad Alan lol.


Definately use that as motivation to prove them wrong. There is something pretty Brit and gritty about being the underdog and proving everyone wrong... your in an awesome posistion, nothing to lose and everything to gain


----------



## Queenie

Kroc said:


> Definately use that as motivation to prove them wrong. There is something pretty Brit and gritty about being the underdog and proving everyone wrong... your in an awesome posistion, nothing to lose and everything to gain


Oh I will  don't u worry. I appreciate the support.


----------



## Queenie

Back day at Central Fitness in Birmingham with @Bad Alan and @MattGriff 

Deadlifts - worked up to 110kg 1rm!!!

Supinated grip pulldowns.

Db rows.

Wide grip pulldowns ss with straight arm pulldowns.

Was fab to see Matt again. Massive cuddles all round  and the big lad complimented me on my deadlift tech which actually made my day - hard to hold back the excitement with that one  as always love training with my man so great session.


----------



## MattGriff

You did well, smooth quick pull - more in that tank once you get your head around it.


----------



## pucetr

Just read you thread for the first time great job on the progress and certificate!

Cheers


----------



## PHMG

110kg!!! Christ. I can bearly do that. Get a video up please.


----------



## Queenie

MattGriff said:


> You did well, smooth quick pull - more in that tank once you get your head around it.


Will says the same lol. Thanks again for having us x



pucetr said:


> Just read you thread for the first time great job on the progress and certificate!
> 
> Cheers


Thanks dude! Cheers for stopping by.



PHMG said:


> 110kg!!! Christ. I can bearly do that. Get a video up please.


Was meant to video it today but Will and Matt were too busy shouting telling me about HIP DRIVE!!!!

Matt will vouch for form being good. I'm made up with it


----------



## Queenie

Sooo another refeed today. Same macros as last time. Carbs and fats are being upped ever so slightly next week to get me into the best position possible for the start of prep!


----------



## MattGriff

RXQueenie said:


> Matt will vouch for form being good. I'm made up with it


I was surprised in all honesty: I expected the form to falter at your max weight but happy to say it didn't....another suggestion you can beast up more if you get angry and unleash the hulk strength.


----------



## Queenie

MattGriff said:


> I was surprised in all honesty: I expected the form to falter at your max weight but happy to say it didn't....another suggestion you can beast up more if you get angry and unleash the hulk strength.


I'm definitely gonna work on initiating the lift as u said, taking the tension out of the bar a bit  always up for tips!


----------



## Northern Lass

RXQueenie said:


> Back day at Central Fitness in Birmingham with @Bad Alan and @MattGriff
> 
> Deadlifts - worked up to 110kg 1rm!!!
> 
> Supinated grip pulldowns.
> 
> Db rows.
> 
> Wide grip pulldowns ss with straight arm pulldowns.
> 
> Was fab to see Matt again. Massive cuddles all round  and the big lad complimented me on my deadlift tech which actually made my day - hard to hold back the excitement with that one  as always love training with my man so great session.


110kg  BOOM!! way to go girly... I bet your well chuffed with that


----------



## andyhuggins

When does the prep start?


----------



## Queenie

YummyMummy said:


> 110kg  BOOM!! way to go girly... I bet your well chuffed with that


Target was 100kg before xmas... smashed it  v pleased 



andyhuggins said:


> When does the prep start?


January I believe. Meeting up with coach on Friday to go over everything.


----------



## Northern Lass

RXQueenie said:


> Target was 100kg before xmas... smashed it  v pleased
> 
> January I believe. Meeting up with coach on Friday to go over everything.


Awesome!  how exciting


----------



## Bad Alan

Let's gooooooo another perfect week


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Let's gooooooo another perfect week


Totally will be! But I am never taking charge of batch chilli cooking again!!  x


----------



## Queenie

Shoulders.

Tri set: Heavy partial laterals, front db raises, rear delt raises.

Db press - 12.5, 12.5, 10, 10

Military press to failure x 3

Lateral raises to failure.

Tri set and db press - high reps 15+. Same session as last week as I liked it and it hurts!

Tired now... aiming not to move for at least an hour... but that's nigh on impossible in this house.


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Totally will be! But I am never taking charge of batch chilli cooking again!!  x


Hahaha don't worry I won't be letting you!


----------



## Queenie

Bad planning on my part but another back workout today!

Giant sets:

Straight arm pulldowns x 15

Bent over barbell rows x 10

Supinated grip barbell rows x 10

Wide grip pulldowns x 15

X 4.

Fuuuaaarrrkkkk!!!

Finished off with supinated grip pulldowns - 4 sets of 15.

Then nice chats with a few of the guys about next years comps. They want me to do the april show with the rest of them but I'm not up for that. They've all been very supportive, telling me I WILL get there... love training at forest 

Rest for me now!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Bad planning on my part but another back workout today!
> 
> Giant sets:
> 
> Straight arm pulldowns x 15
> 
> Bent over barbell rows x 10
> 
> Supinated grip barbell rows x 10
> 
> Wide grip pulldowns x 15
> 
> X 4.
> 
> Fuuuaaarrrkkkk!!!
> 
> Finished off with supinated grip pulldowns - 4 sets of 15.
> 
> Then nice chats with a few of the guys about next years comps. They want me to do the april show with the rest of them but I'm not up for that. They've all been very supportive, telling me I WILL get there... love training at forest
> 
> Rest for me now!


Back workout was fine, didn't overload lower so not an issue and 72 hours recovery is more than enough 

Nice change of pace workout wise, good you're back to the positive gym atmosphere too!


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Back workout was fine, didn't overload lower so not an issue and 72 hours recovery is more than enough
> 
> Nice change of pace workout wise, good you're back to the positive gym atmosphere too!


Yeah they're a fab bunch. Talking about the get together on 27th... it seems we're going lol x


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Yeah they're a fab bunch. Talking about the get together on 27th... it seems we're going lol x


Well I'm up for that as you know


----------



## Queenie

@Bad Alan...


----------



## RACK

*waits for people to say "Are you engaged???"


----------



## Queenie

RACK said:


> *waits for people to say "Are you engaged???"


Hahaha... took me a while there  Those mirrors are tricky things lol!!


----------



## RACK

hahaha it was either that or "Have you had a sleeve on your other arms too?"


----------



## teramobil

I dont care even if you are engaged.. you are fit babes


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> *waits for people to say "Are you engaged???"


Very disappointed John, why you looking at Claire's hand? All about the leggings


----------



## RACK

Bad Alan said:


> Very disappointed John, why you looking at Claire's hand? All about the leggings


Hahaha, it's little things like that I notice. I'm keeping my eyes off women at the min.......... loooooooong story as always pal


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> Hahaha, it's little things like that I notice. I'm keeping my eyes off women at the min.......... loooooooong story as always pal


What the **** have you done now


----------



## Queenie

RACK said:


> Hahaha, it's little things like that I notice. I'm keeping my eyes off women at the min.......... loooooooong story as always pal





Bad Alan said:


> What the **** have you done now


IN!

Come on Rack, tell auntie Claire


----------



## Queenie

Legs....

RDL (50kg) ss with GHR iso holds.

Leg press.

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

120kg x 8 (PB!!)

100kg x 10

Leg extensions ss with quad iso holds.

Front squats ss with reverse lunges.

Calf presses.

Ab work.

Cardio!

Absolutely knackered!!!!!!


----------



## Northern Lass

Well done on PB:thumb:


----------



## Queenie

YummyMummy said:


> Well done on PB:thumb:


Really made my day, Vicky


----------



## Queenie

Meeting up with coach today to finalise plans for the next few months! So exciting.

Hip measurements gone down this week, everything else is the same. Getting bf% done later today too


----------



## Bad Alan

Gooooood meeting yesterday with @ah24 for Claire's contest prep, starting bf% and measurements etc done. Very happy to be working with Adam, such a fantastic choice coach wise.

Aiming for TFE show in mid May and probably WBFF in June. Been pushing Claire's calories and getting her in a good position to start dieting from, strong in the gym and constantly hitting PBs.

Few off diet days nothing crazy and bit of relaxed time over Christmas to give the body a rest and make sure it's ready for the onslaught of contest prep 

Just thought I'd keep everyone updated!


----------



## Bad Alan

Shoulders

Db presses.... worked up to 17.5kg for 8! PB!!

3 way raises, x 3 reps each... x 6... for 3 rounds. Absolute joke that was! (54 reps per set)

Strict presses to failure superset with rear delt raises to failure.

Caaaaardio!

That hurt 

Sent from the Q-Phone


----------



## marknorthumbria

Lol queenie using Allan's phone to update journal

Put the internet down

Enjoy your life while having no log in here  it's not a bad thing

That is all


----------



## Bad Alan

marknorthumbria said:


> Lol queenie using Allan's phone to update journal
> 
> Put the internet down
> 
> Enjoy your life while having no log in here  it's not a bad thing
> 
> That is all


She isn't mate lol  just did it when logged mine


----------



## marknorthumbria

Bad Alan said:


> She isn't mate lol  just did it when logged mine


My post meant to say queenies phone Allan's account haha

Sent from the Q phone haha


----------



## Bad Alan

marknorthumbria said:


> My post meant to say queenies phone Allan's account haha
> 
> Sent from the Q phone haha


Yep copy and pasted from elsewhere 

Q-phone like "sent from I-phone" lol


----------



## biglbs

MERRY CHRISTMAS DARLING Q XX


----------



## simonthepieman

You're not cool on UKM until you've had a little ban


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS DARLING Q XX
> View attachment 142727


Back at u big guy xxx


----------



## Queenie

simonthepieman said:


> You're not cool on UKM until you've had a little ban


That'll be my second 'time out' lol


----------



## simonthepieman

RXQueenie said:


> That'll be my second 'time out' lol


double cool aren't ya


----------



## 25434

Just in to wish you a merry Xmas and a fabbie new year...will be supporting you all the way to the stage Claire...literally....I personally don't like Xmas at all but that don't stop me from wishing you well....x


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> Just in to wish you a merry Xmas and a fabbie new year...will be supporting you all the way to the stage Claire...literally....I personally don't like Xmas at all but that don't stop me from wishing you well....x


Thanks so much. Am grateful of your support so far and for the coming months... I'll need it  massive xmas hugs to u xx


----------



## Sambuca

Welcome back :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Sambuca said:


> Welcome back :lol:


Thanks Sam!


----------



## Keeks

Welcome back hun. :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie

Keeks said:


> Welcome back hun. :thumbup1:


Cheers for keeping the lads in order while I was away lol x


----------



## cypssk

Have you been on holiday:lol:


----------



## Queenie

cypssk said:


> Have you been on holiday:lol:


A forced holiday from ukm lol


----------



## Leigh

Welcome back, Claire. The place isn't the same without youx


----------



## 25434

What r u doing online at this time of night? Get to bed! You need sleep.....

Wanders off quietly with cuppa tea in hand........... :whistling:


----------



## Northern Lass

MERRY CHRISTMAS!! hope its a good one :thumb:


----------



## Queenie

Leigh L said:


> Welcome back, Claire. The place isn't the same without youx


Thanks Lisa  Really kind of u to say. Hope u and Ian have a fab Xmas together.



Flubs said:


> What r u doing online at this time of night? Get to bed! You need sleep.....
> 
> Wanders off quietly with cuppa tea in hand........... :whistling:


We're obviously all night owls lol



YummyMummy said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS!! hope its a good one :thumb:


Thanks Vicky! Same to u and yours


----------



## Queenie

Woooo.... back day! Really welcome after all the food yesterday!!

Trained fasted with @Bad Alan.

Bent over rows (PB - 55kg) superset with straight arm pulldowns.

Supinated grip bent over rows superset with wide grip pulldowns.

DB rows (15kg DB's) superset with cable rows.

Now for nap times....


----------



## Queenie

Hammies and shoulders.

Dumbbell RDLs up to 22.5kg DB's.

Hammy curls with a hold at the top of the movement.

Lateral raise drop set (30 reps per set)

Front plate raises superset with seated rear delt raises.

Db shoulder press (12.5kg DB's)

Made the most of the session but coming down with a cold which is really ****ing me off! Had @Bad Alan there to push me though


----------



## Northern Lass

Another good session Claire :thumb:


----------



## Queenie

YummyMummy said:


> Another good session Claire :thumb:


Lol, cheers. Woken up with very delayed doms in my lats today! Silly body.


----------



## Kennyken

Queenie. Totally unrelated post but I didn't realise you was married!


----------



## Queenie

Kennyken said:


> Queenie. Totally unrelated post but I didn't realise you was married!


I'm not?


----------



## Kennyken

Ah sorry. Looks like you have a wedding ring on in your pics.


----------



## Queenie

Kennyken said:


> Ah sorry. Looks like you have a wedding ring on in your pics.


Wrong hand  it's a mirror...


----------



## mrwright

RXQueenie said:


> I'm not?


You will be if i ever meet you!

Hot and you lift! What more could a man want haha


----------



## Queenie

mrwright said:


> You will be if i ever meet you!
> 
> Hot and you lift! What more could a man want haha


I'm sure I could name a million things lol. Thanks for stopping in


----------



## Bad Alan

Kicked ass both days despite being ill and other one being at 7am 

Bb rows are getting strong especially considering they are 12rep weights!

More pain in a couple of days lol.....x


----------



## Bad Alan

mrwright said:


> Hot and you lift!


With you on that


----------



## Madoxx

Hope you had a good xmas claire


----------



## Queenie

Madoxx said:


> Hope you had a good xmas claire


Thanks madoxx! It was good  how was yours?


----------



## Madoxx

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks madoxx! It was good  how was yours?


Good thanks, finally sorted my problems gaining weight! It seems beer and christmas cake is the solution!


----------



## Queenie

Madoxx said:


> Good thanks, finally sorted my problems gaining weight! It seems beer and christmas cake is the solution!


Junk food to push past sticking points is common  Back on track now though?


----------



## Queenie

Back day at Altered Image Gym in Pudsey with William 

Bent over rows... yet another PB of 60kg for 7!!!

Hammer strength underhand pulldowns. Maxed out at 50kg (pb although don't do these often) superset with cable rows.

Quad db dropset. 17kg x 12, 12kg, 10kg, 8kg to failure.

Back extension/upper back row.

Done!!

Cool gym had Arnold on the tv 



William in top position of those back extension things....



Post workout choc milkshake


----------



## 25434

Hey Claire....happy new year to ya...2014 gonna be quite exciting hey? Looking forward to following your progress.


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> Hey Claire....happy new year to ya...2014 gonna be quite exciting hey? Looking forward to following your progress.


Happy new year to u too ollie. Had the most amazing break away with William  did u do anything special? Glad to have your support as always xx


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Back day at Altered Image Gym in Pudsey with William
> 
> Bent over rows... yet another PB of 60kg for 7!!!
> 
> Hammer strength underhand pulldowns. Maxed out at 50kg (pb although don't do these often) superset with cable rows.
> 
> Quad db dropset. 17kg x 12, 12kg, 10kg, 8kg to failure.
> 
> Back extension/upper back row.
> 
> Done!!
> 
> Cool gym had Arnold on the tv
> 
> View attachment 143075
> 
> 
> William in top position of those back extension things....
> 
> View attachment 143076
> 
> 
> Post workout choc milkshake
> 
> View attachment 143077


Nice...and happy new year guys


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> Happy new year to u too [Redacted]. Had the most amazing break away with William  did u do anything special? Glad to have your support as always xx


Had some people round on Xmas day...but the rest was quiet. Been doing a lot of sorting out, an early spring cleanish...due to the crap weather....also trying to gear up into getting back to training in 2014.


----------



## Northern Lass

Happy new year - hope you had a lovely xmas.


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Nice...and happy new year guys


And to u too, Tom. Hope 2014 is a good one for u! X



Flubs said:


> Had some people round on Xmas day...but the rest was quiet. Been doing a lot of sorting out, an early spring cleanish...due to the crap weather....also trying to gear up into getting back to training in 2014.


I know a few people doing that. I haven't but I really should! Good start to the year... out with the old 



YummyMummy said:


> Happy new year - hope you had a lovely xmas.


Thanks Vicky. You too! Shame we didn't catch u at Altered Image. I don't know if I could train there every day. Some of the dudes were well moody! Loved the Arnold dvd though


----------



## Northern Lass

I know wish I could of met you both, next time your up here we'll have to arrange something  yes they were a bit grumpy when I was there


----------



## Queenie

YummyMummy said:


> I know wish I could of met you both, next time your up here we'll have to arrange something  yes they were a bit grumpy when I was there


I think I'll be up at the end of the month so we'll try and sort something out. Those rows have annihilated me lol.


----------



## Northern Lass

RXQueenie said:


> I think I'll be up at the end of the month so we'll try and sort something out. Those rows have annihilated me lol.


I bet, no pain no gain, your working hard one should be proud of ones self lol


----------



## Queenie

Shoulders with @Flubs!

Barbell presses. Wasn't feeling very strong on these!! 30kg.

Upright rows superset with lateral raises. 15 rep range

Db presses ( worked up to max15kg db's) superset with rear delt raises.

Finishers 3 x 8

Great to catch up with ollie. And great to see her pressing the 15kg dbs!!!! Boom. Hoping to get a session in with her once a month now as we train really well together


----------



## Northern Lass

Good session there 30kg shoulder press is very good , I'm nearly on the 30's 

Its good that you have someone there to give you that extra push, awesome that it's going to be a regular thing for you both :thumb:


----------



## 25434

Hey there Claire....just back.

Brilliant getting back into the gym and very glad I did my first proper session with you. Loved it and it gave me the lift I need to get my spreading arras back on track...timing could not have been better.....looking forward to more sessions, and being able to support you in your quest too....wahaaaayyyeeeeeeee...x

Will......I totally blame you for the finishers.... :blink: even if they weren't your idea..I still blame you.. :lol: and sad bugger that I am, they are now in my new routine.....that is....when I've made it up! Haha.... 

Toodles...chilli beef to eat.....x


----------



## Bad Alan

Flubs said:


> Hey there Claire....just back.
> 
> Brilliant getting back into the gym and very glad I did my first proper session with you. Loved it and it gave me the lift I need to get my spreading arras back on track...timing could not have been better.....looking forward to more sessions, and being able to support you in your quest too....wahaaaayyyeeeeeeee...x
> 
> Will......I totally blame you for the finishers.... :blink: even if they weren't your idea..I still blame you.. :lol: and sad bugger that I am, they are now in my new routine.....that is....when I've made it up! Haha....
> 
> Toodles...chilli beef to eat.....x


So glad you two got to train, was meant to be as Claire wouldn't get up at 8am to go with me 

Great you had a good session and both seem very happy training together, it'll be awesome if you can hook up more often!

Re the finisher, I blame me too lol! Claire uses the same DBS as me on them as I have the worst shoulder mobility ever when pumped at end of sessions, can't get arms overhead! Or that's my excuse anyway


----------



## Queenie

YummyMummy said:


> Good session there 30kg shoulder press is very good , I'm nearly on the 30's
> 
> Its good that you have someone there to give you that extra push, awesome that it's going to be a regular thing for you both :thumb:


Ha I got 40kg for 3 a few weeks back. Just still recovering from illness so not feeling 100%.

I train on my own 90% of the time so I'm good with getting the most out of my sessions but I much appreciate the company 



Flubs said:


> Hey there Claire....just back.
> 
> Brilliant getting back into the gym and very glad I did my first proper session with you. Loved it and it gave me the lift I need to get my spreading arras back on track...timing could not have been better.....looking forward to more sessions, and being able to support you in your quest too....wahaaaayyyeeeeeeee...x
> 
> Will......I totally blame you for the finishers.... :blink: even if they weren't your idea..I still blame you.. :lol: and sad bugger that I am, they are now in my new routine.....that is....when I've made it up! Haha....
> 
> Toodles...chilli beef to eat.....x


So great to see u and I'm so pleased that it's given u the little kick that was needed  I had chilli beef too (cooked by Will obviously!) So today has been a good day. Bloody good work on the 15kg dbs too.... fab mindset! X


----------



## Bad Alan

Food prep morning whilst you're hard at work 



9 days worth of Cajun/Mediterranean chicken and 7 days worth of beef chilli!


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Food prep morning whilst you're hard at work
> 
> View attachment 143323
> 
> 
> 9 days worth of Cajun/Mediterranean chicken and 7 days worth of beef chilli!


I clearly don't tell u this enough but... YOU are amazing! Massive help to me babe. Looks yummy too  xx


----------



## Beklet

Cajun chicken? Is it proper spicy? If so recipe pls....


----------



## Bad Alan

Beklet said:


> Cajun chicken? Is it proper spicy? If so recipe pls....


Can't do sauces as prep mode it's just spice packs or herb mixes. Sometimes do a chilli chicken with tomato passata, tbh chicken is so bland to eat its good to keep switching


----------



## Guest

Walden farms sauces no good to you Will?


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> I clearly don't tell u this enough but... YOU are amazing! Massive help to me babe. Looks yummy too  xx


It's nice I've tried it  didn't have too much though don't worry lol *cowers*

Makes diet a breeze to stick to so no problem!


----------



## Bad Alan

Spawn of Haney said:


> Walden farms sauces no good to you Will?


I like the amazing mayo in tuna or mixed with chicken and chilli flakes, but even during my prep I refuse to use the tomato or BBQ sauce. That stuff is beyond disgusting lol!


----------



## Queenie

Spawn of Haney said:


> Walden farms sauces no good to you Will?


Anything by them has a very chemically after taste so I'd steer well clear. Plenty of options with herbs/spices/passata etc to stop boredom creeping in


----------



## Guest

Yet to try my bbq lol, I'm less confident it'll taste nice now lol.


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> It's nice I've tried it  didn't have too much though don't worry lol *cowers*
> 
> Makes diet a breeze to stick to so no problem!


I knew u would need to try some lol.

Take all the chicken u like but touch my red vines and u know what will happen  x


----------



## Queenie

Spawn of Haney said:


> Yet to try my bbq lol, I'm less confident it'll taste nice now lol.


BBQ sauce connoissuer.... Just work the real stuff into your macros. I doubt it would work out to a lot! i'd rather do a few extra mins of cardio


----------



## Bad Alan

Hmmmm....

and oooops sorry didn't realise MaxiRAW was in the back ground. Honest mistake


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> View attachment 143325
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....
> 
> and oooops sorry didn't realise MaxiRAW was in the back ground. Honest mistake


Put them back now!!!!!!!

Furious.


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> View attachment 143325
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....
> 
> and oooops sorry didn't realise MaxiRAW was in the back ground. Honest mistake


I see roses too.....


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Put them back now!!!!!!!
> 
> Furious.


Ohhhh ****


----------



## Bad Alan

R0BLET said:


> I see roses too.....


Yea it's empty though


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> Yea it's empty though


Fill it back up :lol:


----------



## Queenie

R0BLET said:


> I see roses too.....


That Roses tin is full of orange cream choc that no one likes, Lindt, Mint Matchmakers, Jazzies and Ferrero Rocher 

Trying to offer it out to anyone that comes round!!


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Yea it's empty though


Lol - look inside it! x


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> That Roses tin is full of orange cream choc that no one likes, Lindt, Mint Matchmakers, Jazzies and Ferrero Rocher
> 
> Trying to offer it out to anyone that comes round!!


What's up with orange cream choc?

Weirdos.

:lol:


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Anything by them has a very chemically after taste so I'd steer well clear. Plenty of options with herbs/spices/passata etc to stop boredom creeping in


this is true but i can tell you if you are a few weeks out from a show these are life savers


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> this is true but i can tell you if you are a few weeks out from a show these are life savers


Yeah I think Will mentioned there was something of theirs u couldn't get enough of throughout prep?


----------



## Beklet

RXQueenie said:


> That Roses tin is full of orange cream choc that no one likes, Lindt, Mint Matchmakers, Jazzies and Ferrero Rocher
> 
> Trying to offer it out to anyone that comes round!!


Orange creams? Roses or Quality street? If it's Roses you can keep them - bleurgh!


----------



## Queenie

Beklet said:


> Orange creams? Roses or Quality street? If it's Roses you can keep them - bleurgh!


Yup, Roses. No one is taking them lol


----------



## Beklet

RXQueenie said:


> Yup, Roses. No one is taking them lol


That's because they are vile - sickly greasy milk chocolate and orange fondant icing filling - yuck! QS are Nestle evil but the orange creams are at least nice


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Yeah I think Will mentioned there was something of theirs u couldn't get enough of throughout prep?


it was last 3 weeks that i found them. it was the choc spread, also the salad dressings as well helped to. Spent about 60quid on them in the last few weeks of prep. I was having 6 egg whites mixed with choc spread, its sounds like it'd taste of a$$ and it did but at that point anything that tasted like choc was amazing!


----------



## Queenie

Nasty, nasty leg session. Only made better because I got to watch @Bad Alan sweat 

Romanian deadlifts. PB 62.5kg x 12 superset with hammy iso holds.

Reverse lunges.

Leg press. 100kg x 17 rest pause 7 reps

Leg extensions superset with squat holds.

Single leg hip thrusts to finish 

Hard workout, not helped by not being able to breathe properly but got through it!!

Changes this week to diet, building calories up and increasing carbs during this time with the aim of holding bodyweight. Will be in a much better position to make changes and bring condition in towards end of diet;

Carbs increased by 20 grams on training days

Protein increased by 10 grams per day

Cardio has been dropped down to just 30mins first thing on a morning and training remains the same.

Very happy with how things are going!


----------



## Bad Alan

Hamstring ISO holds;



Quad ISO holds;



Loving the "be an athlete" leggings


----------



## Queenie

Shoulders (again!) and arms today - only because I have more time to focus on a back session tomorrow evening.

Barbell shoulder press - max 35kg x 10.

Upright rows (25kg) superset with lateral raises.

Db shoulder press (only 12.5kg dbs!!) Superset with rear delt raises.

Finishers (side to front to overhead) x 8 x 3

Hammer curls superset with skull crushers.

Barbell curls superset with tricep pushdowns.

Now to eat a mountain of carbs for dinner! Earned!!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Shoulders (again!) and arms today - only because I have more time to focus on a back session tomorrow evening.
> 
> Barbell shoulder press - max 35kg x 10.
> 
> Upright rows (25kg) superset with lateral raises.
> 
> Db shoulder press (only 12.5kg dbs!!) Superset with rear delt raises.
> 
> Finishers (side to front to overhead) x 8 x 3
> 
> Hammer curls superset with skull crushers.
> 
> Barbell curls superset with tricep pushdowns.
> 
> Now to eat a mountain of carbs for dinner! Earned!!


That's a massive PB on bb press no wonder you were fried for db pressing 

Well worked again and glad you seem to be out of the woods with illness now, full steam ahead x


----------



## Queenie

Glimpse of dinner... did NOT last long 

Wholewheat pasta, Mediterranean chicken and a tomato and veg lasagne filling (cooked by @Bad Alan's mum  ) - so much yum!!


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> That's a massive PB on bb press no wonder you were fried for db pressing
> 
> Well worked again and glad you seem to be out of the woods with illness now, full steam ahead x


I got 40kg for 3 (?) Before so I want to work on getting that up even by reps.

And yes feeling much better  thank u babe xx


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> I got 40kg for 3 (?) Before so I want to work on getting that up even by reps.
> 
> And yes feeling much better  thank u babe xx


Yea you hit PBS at all different rep ranges and doubt you've hit that for 10 before baring in mind 3 rep max is 40kg.

Reckon you'll beat that easily very soon, would just work in small increments up now like you usually do


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Yea you hit PBS at all different rep ranges and doubt you've hit that for 10 before baring in mind 3 rep max is 40kg.
> 
> Reckon you'll beat that easily very soon, would just work in small increments up now like you usually do


I'm looking forward to back tomorrow.... deadlifts are on the cards! 90kg for 4 before? So I'll aim for 5


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> I'm looking forward to back tomorrow.... deadlifts are on the cards! 90kg for 4 before? So I'll aim for 5


When was last time deadlifted? I would start back at a 6-8 rm and then gradually work back to a triple or something over a period of time.

Depends as deadlifts take me a couple of weeks to get into and hitting PBS.


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> When was last time deadlifted? I would start back at a 6-8 rm and then gradually work back to a triple or something over a period of time.
> 
> Depends as deadlifts take me a couple of weeks to get into and hitting PBS.


Spoil sport:crying:  :tt2:


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Spoil sport:crying:  :tt2:


It's ok. He's just looking out for me  We've decided I'm gonna go for 90kg to failure tomorrow (even if it's just one!)

Oh and I have a question. Are u interested in seeing Generation Iron at the cinema?x


----------



## Northern Lass

RXQueenie said:


> Glimpse of dinner... did NOT last long
> 
> Wholewheat pasta, Mediterranean chicken and a tomato and veg lasagne filling (cooked by @Bad Alan's mum  ) - so much yum!!
> 
> View attachment 143455


That looks lovely. oh my, my eyes will only focus on the pasta, lovely carbs


----------



## Queenie

Yumms said:


> That looks lovely. oh my, my eyes will only focus on the pasta, lovely carbs


Really feels like you're eating like a civilian and not 'dieting' as such. Lovely meal. I did feel full for a long time afterwards though!


----------



## 25434

Morning Claire...that meal did look nice. Made my omelette look a bit poop...haha...I think I need to draft in either Bad Alan or his mam! hahaha....

To answer your question to me in Yumms journal, I think it was me you were asking? I used to put blueberries in my smoothie but now cutting back on the pennies a bit so tend to have an apple afterwards instead as they are a bit cheaper. If there are special offers on the blueberries or other berries I get them.

Have a great day Claire...x


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> Morning Claire...that meal did look nice. Made my omelette look a bit poop...haha...I think I need to draft in either Bad Alan or his mam! hahaha....
> 
> To answer your question to me in Yumms journal, I think it was me you were asking? I used to put blueberries in my smoothie but now cutting back on the pennies a bit so tend to have an apple afterwards instead as they are a bit cheaper. If there are special offers on the blueberries or other berries I get them.
> 
> Have a great day Claire...x


Haha... they're available for birthday parties, Bar Mitzvahs and weddings 

I was definitely asking u, just being nosey on carb amounts as mine are super high (in my opinion) - but going from around 30g carbs to whatever I'm on now (over 100g I think) is a big jump!

Have a fab day too, miss x


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Haha... they're available for birthday parties, Bar Mitzvahs and weddings
> 
> I was definitely asking u, just being nosey on carb amounts as mine are super high (in my opinion) - but going from around 30g carbs to whatever I'm on now (over 100g I think) is a big jump!
> 
> Have a fab day too, miss x


Haha you pimping me out now?!

But you're not wrong we are lol, would put website up but it'd be advertising!

Of course you get the more personal service


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Haha you pimping me out now?!
> 
> But you're not wrong we are lol, would put website up but it'd be advertising!
> 
> Of course you get the more personal service


Ohhhh that reminds me, I need to do that tripadvisor thing!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Ohhhh that reminds me, I need to do that tripadvisor thing!


Lol have they told you to!? Sneaky buggars  we just moved to number 1 I think this morning xx


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Lol have they told you to!? Sneaky buggars  we just moved to number 1 I think this morning xx


No they didn't tell me to. I just listen and do what I feel is right  They totally deserve it anyway. And wooo yay that's fab! x


----------



## Queenie

Back day!

Deadlifts.... maxed out at 92.5kg x 3. V v v pleased with that!

Supinated grip barbell rows (50kg) superset with wide grip pulldowns.

Straight arm pulldowns superset with cable rows.

Db rows dropset. 15kg x 10, 10kg to failure, 7.5kg to failure.

Great session. Well pleased with deads as haven't done them for a few weeks. Some dude (who was curling on the olympic lifting platform!!) asked which powerlifting comp I was doing though... the face when I said "hmm no, bikini class" was priceless.


----------



## leedsgains

RXQueenie said:


> Back day at Altered Image Gym in Pudsey with William


Love altered image. Awesome gym.


----------



## Queenie

leedsgains said:


> Love altered image. Awesome gym.


Yeah decent equipment and good music. Would def train there again!


----------



## leedsgains

RXQueenie said:


> Yeah decent equipment and good music. Would def train there again!


Where do you usually train?


----------



## Queenie

leedsgains said:


> Where do you usually train?


I live down south  Forest gym in West Sussex. Its owned by Harold Marillier... it's a 'proper' gym so I'm very used to training in that setting! How about u?


----------



## leedsgains

Peak Performance Gym in Leeds. Very similar to Altered Image but not quite as big. Very much your backstreet gym. Can't beat it. It's got great back equipment and a good range all round tbh. You should give it a go if your up this way again


----------



## Queenie

leedsgains said:


> Peak Performance Gym in Leeds. Very similar to Altered Image but not quite as big. Very much your backstreet gym. Can't beat it. It's got great back equipment and a good range all round tbh. You should give it a go if your up this way again


Cool thanks! Its likely I will be as the bf lives up there lol. Quite a few gyms round your way... you're spoilt for choice! I love training at different gyms so will def bare that in mind


----------



## Bad Alan

Row weights are awesome post deads too and congrats again on DL PB. That's going to keep jumping if you have a few weeks at them now.

Consistency still spot on.


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Row weights are awesome post deads too and congrats again on DL PB. That's going to keep jumping if you have a few weeks at them now.
> 
> Consistency still spot on.


I was thinking I could alternate them? Or better to stick at one for a few weeks u think?

And thank u.... definitely pleased with them after the break. Body was clearly wanting to deadlift


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> It's ok. He's just looking out for me  We've decided I'm gonna go for 90kg to failure tomorrow (even if it's just one!)
> 
> Oh and I have a question. Are u interested in seeing Generation Iron at the cinema?x


That is a good thing mate:thumb:

I never do pics mate,i get too fidgety so does Mrs Lbs,we wait for everything to come out on dvd,then watch it on out 7:1 Thx system,in comfort:lol: Getting old ya see

Why is that though mate?


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> That is a good thing mate:thumb:
> 
> I never do pics mate,i get too fidgety so does Mrs Lbs,we wait for everything to come out on dvd,then watch it on out 7:1 Thx system,in comfort:lol: Getting old ya see
> 
> Why is that though mate?


I got 92.5kg for 3 in the end lol.

Will and I going to see Generation Iron at BlueWater on 23rd. Was going to see if u and Mrs Lbs wanted to go as it's near-ish u! But I understand about fidgeting lol. Totally fine and will see u in the Spring


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> I got 92.5kg for 3 in the end lol.
> 
> Will and I going to see Generation Iron at BlueWater on 23rd. Was going to see if u and Mrs Lbs wanted to go as it's near-ish u! But I understand about fidgeting lol. Totally fine and will see u in the Spring


Nice thought that!

I do look forward to our next meet up soon though xx hugs


----------



## Queenie

Weigh in and measurements done today... as always, @Bad Alan in charge of that so I can't give details but he did let slip that waist measurement is down (which is the opposite of what I actually thought would happen as cardio is minimal and cals are highest they've been in about a year!!)

Instructions from the boss are cals/macros to stay the same on training days, non training day carbs are being upped and then aim to meet up next week to chat about future plans.

Leg session later


----------



## Queenie

Legs with @Bad Alan!

Romanian Deads (superset with 15kg iso holds)

Warm up.

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 10 (PB!!)

Leg press.

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

130kg x 10 (PB!!)

Reverse lunges.

Leg extensions superset with squat holds.

Amazing session! Felt so good to hit two pbs in one session. Bumped into the boss man @ah24 too, said a quick hello before slumping out of the gym, crying


----------



## Bad Alan

Top set Romanian deads, 70kg x 10;



BIG pb 

Awesome on the leg press too, more to come with that I think!


----------



## billystevenson

all the best good luck


----------



## Queenie

billystevenson said:


> all the best good luck


Thanks Billy!


----------



## Bad Alan

Time for another perfect week


----------



## ah24

Bad Alan said:


> Time for another perfect week
> 
> View attachment 143718


Spot on. Makes a huge diff if you have someone supporting you with food side of it.

I'm up at 5.30am and back home 10pm most days - makes it sooo much easier when Jade preps my meals


----------



## Bad Alan

ah24 said:


> Spot on. Makes a huge diff if you have someone supporting you with food side of it.
> 
> I'm up at 5.30am and back home 10pm most days - makes it sooo much easier when Jade preps my meals


Totally agree, Claire's at work Mondays while I'm lounging about lol so have loadsa time to do it  doesn't take long but makes it easy to pot up and go!

I know it'll be role reversal when it's time for my prep too, more than happy to make it as easy as possible for her. Never minded cooking and she's nailing everything so all good


----------



## Queenie

ah24 said:


> Spot on. Makes a huge diff if you have someone supporting you with food side of it.
> 
> I'm up at 5.30am and back home 10pm most days - makes it sooo much easier when Jade preps my meals


Never has this kind of support before! It's incredible the difference it makes.

Hope Jade is doing well btw 



Bad Alan said:


> Totally agree, Claire's at work Mondays while I'm lounging about lol so have loadsa time to do it  doesn't take long but makes it easy to pot up and go!
> 
> I know it'll be role reversal when it's time for my prep too, more than happy to make it as easy as possible for her. Never minded cooking and she's nailing everything so all good


You know I'll do as much as u allow me to through your prep.... trusted with cooking ay??  x


----------



## Northern Lass

You've got a gooden there Claire


----------



## Queenie

Yumms said:


> You've got a gooden there Claire


I knew that anyway, even before the cooking bit  That's just an added bonus 

*Cue everyone being sick*


----------



## Queenie

Shoulders with @Bad Alan!

Lateral raises drop set.

10kg dbs, 3kg, 2kg x 3

Db presses.

17kg dbs x 8

15kg x 10

12.5kg x 12

Rear delt raises superset with underhand front raises.

Barbell presses superset with facepulls.

Then home for a shake and red liquorice!


----------



## 25434

What is the stuff in the boxes at the back please? I can't make it out.....

Ps: I bought some chocolate pro peptide a while back, and after trying to shovel it down the best I can I can't face any more....it's vile...i thought I could hack it but I just don't really like the chocolate.....anyhooooooo....the best by dates is may 2014, there's half a tub left. If either you or will could use it I'd happily give it to you, no money required. I can bring it when we next train together.

I won't be offended if u say no by the way...I only just thought about it.....I'll only throw it cos it's literally making me puke....I have unflavoured stuff for a reason, but I keep forgetting...lol... Let me know..


----------



## Queenie

@Flubs that's so kind. Will definitely have it and happy to throw u a few quid for it  shame u don't like it. Do u flavour yours with anything?

There's chicken and chilli in that picture. And probably mess lol x


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> @[Redacted] that's so kind. Will definitely have it and happy to throw u a few quid for it  shame u don't like it. Do u flavour yours with anything?
> 
> x


I just put flaxseeds and sometimes blueberries with unflavoured. I will bring the tub next time we meet up, and NO....no money for it.....I'll take anugg and that's all. It's half empty anyway, and only a small tub.


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> I just put flaxseeds and sometimes blueberries with unflavoured. I will bring the tub next time we meet up, and NO....no money for it.....I'll take anugg and that's all. It's half empty anyway, and only a small tub.


Aw you can have lots of hugs! Might try for a meet up on Sunday if u have no plans?


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> Aw you can have lots of hugs! Might try for a meet up on Sunday if u have no plans?


I've gotta shot out somewhere on Sunday but will let you know nearer the weekend? See what time you're going etc? What are you planning on training that day, I can that bit until Sunday in case we hook up for a session.


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Shoulders with @Bad Alan!
> 
> Lateral raises drop set.
> 
> 10kg dbs, 3kg, 2kg x 3
> 
> Db presses.
> 
> 17kg dbs x 8
> 
> 15kg x 10
> 
> 12.5kg x 12
> 
> Rear delt raises superset with underhand front raises.
> 
> Barbell presses superset with facepulls.
> 
> Then home for a shake and red liquorice!


New weights with laterals and rear delt raises, tied PB after pre exhaust, such massive effort!

PB on military next session


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> I've gotta shot out somewhere on Sunday but will let you know nearer the weekend? See what time you're going etc? What are you planning on training that day, I can that bit until Sunday in case we hook up for a session.


Was thinking shoulders again? PB time though  quite looking forward to it! X



Bad Alan said:


> New weights with laterals and rear delt raises, tied PB after pre exhaust, such massive effort!
> 
> PB on military next session


Trying my hardest, babe. U know this 

What are u training today?


----------



## Queenie

Due to changes this week... my non training day bowl of oats just got massive! 

Tasted awesome with Reflex Choc Peanut whey!


----------



## Beklet

Pro pep...used to love this, bought a tub few weeks back and wtf? Was rank.....not choc flavour though def not a fan of choc....flavouring, the real thing is fine lol


----------



## Queenie

Beklet said:


> Pro pep...used to love this, bought a tub few weeks back and wtf? Was rank.....not choc flavour though def not a fan of choc....flavouring, the real thing is fine lol


Never tried it tbh, so will be nice to have the chance. Choc is my fav... choc anything actually, peanut, mint etc  Just a choc fiend 



John Andrew said:


> Hi Claire, Nice to meet you. Get into the basic strength movements, they will soon tome you down to the levels you seem to desire.
> 
> Diet should be year round, There are no excuses, you have a great foundation to work from so I will be interested to see how you develop.
> 
> Good luck and above all else, enjoy what you achieve, Regards John


Thanks for stopping in, John.

I started off training as a powerlifter 3-4 years ago so strength training has a massive pull for me. Goals changed and now looking to compete in bikini for the first time this year. I have a great coach, taking care of my training/diet at the moment and I'm consistently hitting PB's so very strength/progression focused. I'm very much a purist with regards to training, ie dumbbells/barbells over machines any day  And I've been dieting since 2012 with only 3-4 days off at a time for things like birthday and Christmas. I don't go at things half measured, it's not in my nature to do so.

Thank you for the well wishes and I appreciate your support.


----------



## Queenie

So today has been ALL about the bikini's....

After a few recommendations, I chose one from Selina Allure.

http://www.selinabikini.co.uk/ (They also do posing trunks)

Very happy with my choice and can't wait to get it ordered now (waiting for pay day!!)


----------



## 25434

I'll leave my delts till that day in case I can make it then..good job really cos I gave them a right pasting the other day and can barely move my arms..lol...and durrrr at the same time..x


----------



## ah24

RXQueenie said:


> So today has been ALL about the bikini's....
> 
> After a few recommendations, I chose one from Selina Allure.
> 
> http://www.selinabikini.co.uk/ (They also do posing trunks)
> 
> Very happy with my choice and can't wait to get it ordered now (waiting for pay day!!)


Are you just having the brochure sent or the full bikini done & sent soon?

Reason I ask, is I'd recommend waiting until 5-6 weeks out. Her turn-around is pretty quick and obviously your measurements are likely going to change! (Good to see you're thinking about all this sort of stuff now though!)


----------



## Queenie

ah24 said:


> Are you just having the brochure sent or the full bikini done & sent soon?
> 
> Reason I ask, is I'd recommend waiting until 5-6 weeks out. Her turn-around is pretty quick and obviously your measurements are likely going to change! (Good to see you're thinking about all this sort of stuff now though!)


She is taking orders now for April (she said she is booking up fast), so from what I understood, she wants me to pay now to secure the purchase but receive it in April time (when I can give her more accurate measurements)


----------



## ah24

RXQueenie said:


> She is taking orders now for April (she said she is booking up fast), so from what I understood, she wants me to pay now to secure the purchase but receive it in April time (when I can give her more accurate measurements)


Awesome.. Crack on in that case!


----------



## Northern Lass

RXQueenie said:


> So today has been ALL about the bikini's....
> 
> After a few recommendations, I chose one from Selina Allure.
> 
> http://www.selinabikini.co.uk/ (They also do posing trunks)
> 
> Very happy with my choice and can't wait to get it ordered now (waiting for pay day!!)
> 
> Sounds like a good day to me
> 
> There are some lovely bikinis on there, Good choice :thumb:


----------



## Queenie

Yumms said:


> Sounds like a good day to me
> 
> There are some lovely bikinis on there, Good choice :thumb:


Really, really nice ones! Very pleased that I have an idea in my head as to what I want now


----------



## Queenie

Back day!

Bent over barbell rows.

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

Supinated grip barbell rows (50kg) superset with wide grip pulldowns.

Straight arm pulldowns superset with cable rows.

Triple dropset db rows.

17.5kg, 12.5kg, 10kg.

Dyyyyying! Now for my mountain of carbs for dinner  pics to follow.


----------



## Northern Lass

Nice weight on the Barbell Rows:thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie

Yumms said:


> Nice weight on the Barbell Rows:thumbup1:


Getting there. Added 2 reps from last time so will up weight next session. Exciting! Lol


----------



## Northern Lass

RXQueenie said:


> Getting there. Added 2 reps from last time so will up weight next session. Exciting! Lol


It's such a good feeling.


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Getting there. Added 2 reps from last time so will up weight next session. Exciting! Lol


3 reps 

We've already talked about this session, really good one. Doing everything asked of you xx


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> 3 reps
> 
> We've already talked about this session, really good one. Doing everything asked of you xx


Babe I was pulling faces and grunting and all sorts. It wasn't attractive lol x


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Babe I was pulling faces and grunting and all sorts. It wasn't attractive lol x


Well now you're just trying to turn me on  x


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Well now you're just trying to turn me on  x


If I wanted to do that I'd get @Chelsea to send u a bum pic! X


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> If I wanted to do that I'd get @Chelsea to send u a bum pic! X


There's only ONE bum that I cuddle


----------



## TELBOR

Mountain of carbs picture..... I wait...

:lol:


----------



## Queenie

R0BLET said:


> Mountain of carbs picture..... I wait...
> 
> :lol:


I will start cooking it soon  it's a lot... no girl portions in here lol


----------



## Queenie

@R0BLET - rustic chicken, spinach, man-sized portion of sweet potato and roast veg


----------



## flinty90

came in looking for food . left hungry X


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> If I wanted to do that I'd get @Chelsea to send u a bum pic! X


Incoming.......


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> came in looking for food . left hungry X


It's your turn to cook for me isn't it?? 

How's the beard?


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> View attachment 143915
> 
> 
> View attachment 143916
> 
> 
> @R0BLET - rustic chicken, spinach, man-sized portion of sweet potato and roast veg


That looks lovely!! Would last around 3 minutes PMSL


----------



## Queenie

R0BLET said:


> That looks lovely!! Would last around 3 minutes PMSL


Hmm I'm still making my way through it...


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Hmm I'm still making my way through it...


Tbh I eat too quick lol. Burnt my mouth last night like a nob :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

Food looks spot on  enjoy the larger portions while they last! Trust me on that lol x


----------



## Bad Alan

R0BLET said:


> Tbh I eat too quick lol. Burnt my mouth last night like a nob :lol:


Hungry yea? I always leave mine for 10mins or even more, prefer food cold! Yea I'm weird


----------



## ah24

Bad Alan said:


> Food looks spot on  enjoy the larger portions while they last! Trust me on that lol x


THIS :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Food looks spot on  enjoy the larger portions while they last! Trust me on that lol x





ah24 said:


> THIS :lol:


I'm embracing every stage of prep.... don't u two worry


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> Hungry yea? I always leave mine for 10mins or even more, prefer food cold! Yea I'm weird


Always lol.

Haha, mate I eat 90% of my meals these last 2 years cold when I was working from my car :lol:

Embracing the warm meals 

And yes, you are weird PMSL


----------



## Chelsea

Did Mr Alan tell you that the bum pic was sent? :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Did Mr Alan tell you that the bum pic was sent? :lol:


Did it have "I love Queenie NOT Bad Alan" written on it?


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Did it have "I love Queenie NOT Bad Alan" written on it?


Unfortunately there was no text involved haha....but i'll see what I can do for a sequel.


----------



## Queenie

Legs!

Romanian deads!

Warm up

62kg x 10

70kg x 10

75kg x 10 (PB)

Leg press.

90kg x 10

115kg x 10

135kg x 12 (PB)

Reverse lunges.

Leg extensions superset with squat holds.

Glute bridges 3 x 15

Wasn't feeling it today so surprised myself with two pb's. Rest time now!


----------



## Bad Alan

Yep knew you weren't feeling this session so really well done for digging deep and not only getting it done, but hitting all time PBs. Keep the mindset going  x


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Yep knew you weren't feeling this session so really well done for digging deep and not only getting it done, but hitting all time PBs. Keep the mindset going  x


U know me, I'll always haul my ass to the gym and see what happens. You've been a great help today x


----------



## kitinboots

Woohoo you smashed it  Well done on the double PBs!


----------



## Queenie

kitinboots said:


> Woohoo you smashed it  Well done on the double PBs!


Thanks Kit. Inspired by your 85kg RDLs today! Good going!!


----------



## Northern Lass

Good Weight on the RDL's :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie

Yumms said:


> Good Weight on the RDL's :thumbup1:


Getting there. I so want awesome hammies


----------



## Northern Lass

RXQueenie said:


> Getting there. I so want awesome hammies


You'll def get them with the weight your lifting


----------



## Queenie

Two rest days in a row... unusual but hard and heavy week beforehand so not that worried.

Shoulders tomorrow with @Bad Alan.... and a meeting/catch up with the boss. Looking forward to that!

Measurements/weigh in tomorrow morning as usual


----------



## Queenie

Weight and measurements done this morning along with pics for Adam. Training later then meeting with him after so will have more to report back then!

Comparison pics from 1st dec (blue top) to now (black top). We've spent time upping cals so I'm not as lean as I was back then but I'm in a good position as planned.





Oh and started on mt2 again last night  just off for a sunbed now... bring on that bronzed skin


----------



## Guest

Cracking transformation Claire, keep it up!

I'm sure Will is keeping you on your toes anyway lol.

You have also reminded me to go buy some minutes for the sunbeds!

Keep forgetting.


----------



## Queenie

Spawn of Haney said:


> Cracking transformation Claire, keep it up!
> 
> I'm sure Will is keeping you on your toes anyway lol.
> 
> You have also reminded me to go buy some minutes for the sunbeds!
> 
> Keep forgetting.


That he does!!  couldn't do it without him.

And yes go get those sunbed minutes lol.


----------



## Queenie

Shoulders with @Bad Alan.

Military presses.

Warm up.

30kg x 10

37.5 x 5

20kg x 8

Wrists were hurting for some reason 

Tri set: heavy partial raises, db underhand front raises, rear delt raises.

Db presses.

10kg dbs x 15

12.5kg dbs x 12

12.5kg dbs x 12

Lateral raises superset with rear delt flyes.

Good meeting with adam. New diet starts tomorrow: Cals/macros altered for non training and training days. Looking forward to this


----------



## Queenie

Monster back session today!

Deadlifts.

60kg

80kg

92.5kg x 5 (up from 3 reps a fortnight ago)

70kg x 11

Supinated grip barbell rows - 60kg PB!! Superset with wide grip pulldowns.

Cable rows superset with straight arm pulldowns.

Db rows triple dropset.

20kg db (PB!!) x 11

12.5kg db to failure

7.5kg db to failure

New diet started today too... just waiting for @Bad Alan to cook my post workout meal as I am starving!!


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Monster back session today!
> 
> Deadlifts.
> 
> 60kg
> 
> 80kg
> 
> 92.5kg x 5 (up from 3 reps a fortnight ago)
> 
> 70kg x 11
> 
> Supinated grip barbell rows - 60kg PB!! Superset with wide grip pulldowns.
> 
> Cable rows superset with straight arm pulldowns.
> 
> Db rows triple dropset.
> 
> 20kg db (PB!!) x 11
> 
> 12.5kg db to failure
> 
> 7.5kg db to failure
> 
> New diet started today too... just waiting for @Bad Alan to cook my post workout meal as I am starving!!


Good work on the deads Q and the PB's!!

What's Chef William cooking? Super noodle with popcorn chicken...... :lol:

Whatever it is, enjoy :beer:


----------



## Queenie

R0BLET said:


> Good work on the deads Q and the PB's!!
> 
> What's Chef William cooking? Super noodle with popcorn chicken...... :lol:
> 
> Whatever it is, enjoy :beer:


Thanks Rob!

Chicken, spinach, roast veg and sweet potato as standard! 

I darent look at what you've been eating lately!!


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks Rob!
> 
> Chicken, spinach, roast veg and sweet potato as standard!
> 
> I darent look at what you've been eating lately!!


Lovely jubbly!!

PMSL I'm being good I'll have you know :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Monster back session today!
> 
> Deadlifts.
> 
> 60kg
> 
> 80kg
> 
> 92.5kg x 5 (up from 3 reps a fortnight ago)
> 
> 70kg x 11
> 
> Supinated grip barbell rows - 60kg PB!! Superset with wide grip pulldowns.
> 
> Cable rows superset with straight arm pulldowns.
> 
> Db rows triple dropset.
> 
> 20kg db (PB!!) x 11
> 
> 12.5kg db to failure
> 
> 7.5kg db to failure
> 
> New diet started today too... just waiting for @Bad Alan to cook my post workout meal as I am starving!!


This was a ****ing immense session  smashed it! One of the best workouts to date, pushing those boundaries constantly. Exactly as needed x


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> This was a ****ing immense session  smashed it! One of the best workouts to date, pushing those boundaries constantly. Exactly as needed x


Thanks Will x You're the one that said it's all about mindset. Preparing to dig deep over the coming months though lol.... x


----------



## Queenie

Legs!

Glute ham raises superset with ghr iso holds.

Leg press.

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

145kg x 10

150kg x 10 (PB!)

Reverse lunges.

Leg extension superset with squat holds.

Glute bridges to finish.

No RDLs today as back still feels trained from conventional deads yesterday.

Happy to hit a pb though!

Oh and was v pleased with my gym outfit choice today


----------



## 25434

When r u next in the gym Claire? If I can make it I'll bring the pro-pep if u still want it?


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> When r u next in the gym Claire? If I can make it I'll bring the pro-pep if u still want it?


Oh brilliant. I can meet there any day/time this week? Totally up to u.


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> Oh brilliant. I can meet there any day/time this week? Totally up to u.


I got some temp work at one of the schools opposite k2. Finish at 3.30, Can get to gym for 3.45 or near as....not thursday tho' any good? If we can't hook up, I can pm you the name of the school and if u r anywhere near there I could bring into work and you can pick up from there? I don't mind which....


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> I got some temp work at one of the schools opposite k2. Finish at 3.30, Can get to gym for 3.45 or near as....not thursday tho' any good? If we can't hook up, I can pm you the name of the school and if u r anywhere near there I could bring into work and you can pick up from there? I don't mind which....


Tomorrow at 3.45? That would be great! Really appreciate that x


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> Tomorrow at 3.45? That would be great! Really appreciate that x


Okay. C u there. What r u training? I'll just join in as I'm still fart arsing around and struggling with my head....


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> Okay. C u there. What r u training? I'll just join in as I'm still fart arsing around and struggling with my head....


Oh I won't be training as need a rest  we'll have a good chat though. And dont be so hard on yourself. You're adjusting to new job etc... takes time to get back into it. I have absolutely no doubt you'll get there though. Oh and I'll print off that training program for u to look at - that might inspire u a bit  x


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> Oh I won't be training as need a rest  we'll have a good chat though. And dont be so hard on yourself. You're adjusting to new job etc... takes time to get back into it. I have absolutely no doubt you'll get there though. Oh and I'll print off that training program for u to look at - that might inspire u a bit  x


Ok, no problem. Meet u in the coffee bar downstairs? Cheers...c u there missis. I'll train tomorra morning instead.


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> Ok, no problem. Meet u in the coffee bar downstairs? Cheers...c u there missis. I'll train tomorra morning instead.


Yup see u there


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Legs!
> 
> Glute ham raises superset with ghr iso holds.
> 
> Leg press.
> 
> 100kg x 10
> 
> 120kg x 10
> 
> 145kg x 10
> 
> 150kg x 10 (PB!)
> 
> Reverse lunges.
> 
> Leg extension superset with squat holds.
> 
> Glute bridges to finish.
> 
> No RDLs today as back still feels trained from conventional deads yesterday.
> 
> Happy to hit a pb though!
> 
> Oh and was v pleased with my gym outfit choice today
> 
> View attachment 144260


Should be very happy with that PB +20kg in a week! Well earned rest today for sure


----------



## kitinboots

Nice work on the leg press! They're big numbers


----------



## Queenie

kitinboots said:


> Nice work on the leg press! They're big numbers


Thanks! Really pushing every session at mo. There's more to come with that yet


----------



## Queenie

Delts with the lovely @Bad Alan x

DB shoulder press.

15kg DBs x 10

20kg DBs x 8 (PB!! William stabilized my wrist on last two reps)

15kg DBs x 13

Underhand DB front raises superset with lateral raises.

Upright rows superset with seated rear delt raises.

3-way finisher.

Doesn't seem like a lot written down but that session HURT ME!! Was v impressed with the DB presses, they were hard work and really took it out of me for the rest of the workout I think.

Phew! Now tucking into post workout meal of sweet potato and chicken


----------



## Northern Lass

BOOM!! 20kg !!def an awesome Achievement!!!


----------



## biglbs

Good morning beautiful ,how are you and that fine boulder holding monster?


----------



## Queenie

Yumms said:


> BOOM!! 20kg !!def an awesome Achievement!!!


It literally killed me! Didn't even think they were going up - It's the first time I've been handed a DB lol.



biglbs said:


> Good morning beautiful ,how are you and that fine boulder holding monster?


Aw... we are perfect thank u  Making plans for the future etc 

How's your tooth?? x


----------



## kitinboots

Wowzers! With 20kg DBs? Yikes! That's awesome!!


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> It literally killed me! Didn't even think they were going up - It's the first time I've been handed a DB lol.
> 
> Aw... we are perfect thank u  Making plans for the future etc
> 
> How's your tooth?? x


Sounds interesting!

Better but painful mate!

need to train!


----------



## Queenie

Fabulous afternoon!

After a quick conversation with Rene Campbell, she pointed me in the direction of a lady that makes show bikinis local to us. She does all of the Forest Gym girls it seems. So popped in today for a discussion about design/fabric etc and was genuinely impressed with her. Got measured for a mock up which will be altered along the way and really pleased with how it's gonna look now!

Exciting!

Oh and she's making @Bad Alans posing trunks too


----------



## kitinboots

Oh god you're so organised, I've not given a single thought to my bikini. I have to think about themewear too...

Where will you get your gown?


----------



## Queenie

kitinboots said:


> Oh god you're so organised, I've not given a single thought to my bikini. I have to think about themewear too...
> 
> Where will you get your gown?


If I do that show  ... then I've absolutely no idea on that one. My bikini lady does burlesque wear/wedding dresses etc so I could probably ask her to do a full length gown of some sort.

I'd rather be as organised as poss and not have to worry about it further down the line.

For your bikinis... check out la diva bikini by veronique rees (she's on Facebook). She does a lot of wbff outfits


----------



## Queenie

Legs!

Romanian deads (80kg - PB!!) superset with iso holds.

Leg press.

80kg x 10

120kg x 10

160kg x 10 (PB!!)

Dropset 120kg x 10

Does anyone include the sled on leg press? I don't.

Lunges - 12kg kettlebells.

Leg extensions superset with squat holds.

Few pics of the pbs...





@Bad Alan really pushed me today as I'd said I wanted those pbs. V grateful xx


----------



## Northern Lass

Well Done with PB's.!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie

The boss has brought some changes in this week.

~ New training regime geared towards metabolic conditioning.

~ HIIT is IN, LISS is OUT.

Diet, however, stays the same!


----------



## Northern Lass

RXQueenie said:


> The boss has brought some changes in this week.
> 
> ~ New training regime geared towards metabolic conditioning.
> 
> ~ HIIT is IN, LISS is OUT.
> 
> Diet, however, stays the same!


Enjoy the HIIT


----------



## Queenie

Yumms said:


> Enjoy the HIIT


Yeah I really don't. But no pain, no gain


----------



## kitinboots

RXQueenie said:


> The boss has brought some changes in this week.
> 
> ~ New training regime geared towards metabolic conditioning.
> 
> ~ HIIT is IN, LISS is OUT.
> 
> Diet, however, stays the same!


What HIIT are you doing? I have to do it on Saturdays, but I have a choice in what I do for it. I usually pick squat jumps because booty


----------



## Queenie

kitinboots said:


> What HIIT are you doing? I have to do it on Saturdays, but I have a choice in what I do for it. I usually pick squat jumps because booty


I do sprints on the bike. So all out for 20 secs, then rest for 1 min 40.

Nice you get the choice. Do you have to do other forms of cardio throughout the week? I'm guessing not just yet.


----------



## kitinboots

RXQueenie said:


> I do sprints on the bike. So all out for 20 secs, then rest for 1 min 40.
> 
> Nice you get the choice. Do you have to do other forms of cardio throughout the week? I'm guessing not just yet.


I teach a lot of classes so I don't have to do any other cardio at the moment. Although I tailor my classes to benefit me quite often (lots of hills in Spin, and extra pump sections in whatever I feel like working on)


----------



## Queenie

kitinboots said:


> I teach a lot of classes so I don't have to do any other cardio at the moment. Although I tailor my classes to benefit me quite often (lots of hills in Spin, and extra pump sections in whatever I feel like working on)


Ah that's good thinking!


----------



## biglbs

As always lookng nice i see!

The clock ticketh me dear,not long till we meet up again,you and Will would love a day at our Van too.....in hot weather,,,,outdoor heated pool!


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> As always lookng nice i see!
> 
> The clock ticketh me dear,not long till we meet up again,you and Will would love a day at our Van too.....in hot weather,,,,outdoor heated pool!


Really looking forward to it, Tom! As soon as this weather warms up we're there! No question  x


----------



## Queenie

Back day.

Couldn't do full day of new workout as we'd already hammered legs yesterday.

So back on its own today. New sessions to start imminently!

All power racks in use so started off with a tri set:

Heavy v-bar pulldowns x 6 (pin 8)

Db rows (17.5kg) x 10

Straight arm pulldowns x 25 (pin 2)

X 4

Bent over barbell rows

42.5kg x 10

52.5kg x 10

62.5kg x 10 (PB!!)

Cable rows.

All rests are timed now.

@Bad Alan was most surprised I managed to hit a pb on bor's after a crazy tri set  Glad he was there to put me through part of the new regime - Keeps my head in check!


----------



## Suprakill4

Fcuking pb's all over the place in here!! Good work!

Wtf are these big socks about though lol!


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuking pb's all over the place in here!! Good work!
> 
> Wtf are these big socks about though lol!


Kieran........run !!!!!!!

*dont mention the leg warmers*


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuking pb's all over the place in here!! Good work!
> 
> Wtf are these big socks about though lol!


Always chasing those damn pb's  Can't see calorie restriction getting in the way just yet so hoping this carries on.

Thanks!

And I'm ignoring anything u said after that 

How are u? How's the torn quad?


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Kieran........run !!!!!!!
> 
> *dont mention the leg warmers*


I'm in a good mood this morning  x


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> I'm in a good mood this morning  x


Oh really, whys that??  x


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Always chasing those damn pb's  Can't see calorie restriction getting in the way just yet so hoping this carries on.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> And I'm ignoring anything u said after that
> 
> How are u? How's the torn quad?


Lol.

Ok thanks it's healing well. Just tender now to touch


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Oh really, whys that??  x


Oh god here we go..... Lmaoo.


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Oh god here we go..... Lmaoo.


Please don't encourage him, Kieran lol!!


----------



## Queenie

Non training day which means red meat for dinner! Lean mince chilli burgers made by @Bad Alan. Super tasty!! Gutted that I'm only allowed one!!


----------



## Queenie

First of the new sessions yesterday:

Quads and Shoulders.

Tri set:

Front squats (30kg, 35kg, 35kg, 35kg)

Walking lunges (10kg, 10kg, 10kg, 0)

Leg Press (80kg, 70kg, 50kg, 50kg)

As you can see... it's 4 rounds!

Tri set:

Push press (20kg, 25kg, 25kg, 20kg)

DB shoulder press (15kg DBs, 12.5kg, 12.5kg, 10kg)

Lateral raises (5kg DBs, 4kg, 4kg, 2.5kg)

Another 4 rounds.

Funny one to get my head around as those weights are very low.... and I was unsure whether to work up or down but strength naturally went down so absolutely no way I was working up!!

Will use the above weights as a benchmark anyway and improve in small weight increments or adding another set at equal weight (rather than going down).

HIIT as usual this morning despite inside quad soreness!


----------



## ah24

Good work Claire..

As a rule with this one;

Aim to treat exercise 1 of both rotations (the low rep exercise) as the one you try to push for PB's on. The second & third exercises don't worry about weight too much - just grind them out


----------



## Queenie

ah24 said:


> Good work Claire..
> 
> As a rule with this one;
> 
> Aim to treat exercise 1 of both rotations (the low rep exercise) as the one you try to push for PB's on. The second & third exercises don't worry about weight too much - just grind them out


OK, thank you, that helps! I was just finding my feet and feeling the weights yesterday.

Stability on DB presses after push presses is not funny btw lol.

Gonna try Back and Hammies session later today


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> OK, thank you, that helps! I was just finding my feet and feeling the weights yesterday.
> 
> Stability on DB presses after push presses is not funny btw lol.
> 
> Gonna try Back and Hammies session later today


Are you feeling ok?


----------



## Ben_Dover

RXQueenie said:


> View attachment 144658
> 
> 
> Non training day which means red meat for dinner! Lean mince chilli burgers made by @Bad Alan. Super tasty!! Gutted that I'm only allowed one!!


 @Bad Alan maybe turn the oven off 5mins earlier next time with the sweet potato wedges


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Are you feeling ok?


Of course lol.

Will write up today's session tomorrow


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Of course lol.
> 
> Will write up today's session tomorrow


Phew! I thought you was ill as have made a post and not quoted Will......... Lol.


----------



## Suprakill4

Ps. Do you like my manly as fcuk socks. There like your ankle warmer things (whatever the fcuk the are lol)










And yes I'm having a poo right now.


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Ps. Do you like my manly as fcuk socks. There like your ankle warmer things (whatever the fcuk the are lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes I'm having a poo right now.


I was really admiring those socks.... got to the last comment and cringed. Dirty boy!!!


----------



## Queenie

Yesterday was back and hammies.

Tri set:

Romanian Deads (60kg, 85kg, *87.5kg - PB*, 80kg)

Hammy curls (3, 4, 4, 3 pins)

Glute bridges

x 4 rounds

Tri set:

v bar pulldowns (8, 9, *10 - PB*, 8 pins)

DB rows (20kg DBs, 20kg, 17.5kg, 17.5kg)

Straight arm pulldowns (2, 2, 2, 2 pins)

x 4 rounds.

Both quads AND hammies in pieces now!!


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Yesterday was back and hammies.
> 
> Tri set:
> 
> Romanian Deads (60kg, 85kg, *87.5kg - PB*, 80kg)
> 
> Hammy curls (3, 4, 4, 3 pins)
> 
> Glute bridges
> 
> x 4 rounds
> 
> Tri set:
> 
> v bar pulldowns (8, 9, *10 - PB*, 8 pins)
> 
> DB rows (20kg DBs, 20kg, 17.5kg, 17.5kg)
> 
> Straight arm pulldowns (2, 2, 2, 2 pins)
> 
> x 4 rounds.
> 
> Both quads AND hammies in pieces now!!


Well done Q,,NOICE ONE!As @fubs would say


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Well done Q,,NOICE ONE!As @fubs would say


Thanks Tom! Weigh in and measurements tomorrow  how are u??


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks Tom! Weigh in and measurements tomorrow  how are u??


All good,everything is working 200%,the whole package,probably the best response i have seen :thumb:


----------



## Queenie

Today was quads and shoulders at TrainFX.

Tri set:

Front squats (30kg, 40kg, 40kg, 40kg)

Weighted lunges (5kg DBs)

Machine leg press (80kg, 70kg, 60kg, 50kg)

X 4

Tri set:

Push press (25kg, 30kg, 30kg, 27.5kg)

Db shoulder press (15kg DBs, 12.5kg, 10kg, 10kg)

Lateral raises (4kg DBs, 4kg, 3kg, 2kg)

X 4.

Had a little lay down on gym floor after that!

Weigh in and measurements done by @Bad Alan. Obviously I don't know exact figures but he said bodyweight is down and had a "ridiculously good" umbilicus measurement. Smiles!


----------



## Suprakill4

Glad everything is going in the right direction. Lifts increasing, bodyweight decreasing. It's allll goooooodddd


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Glad everything is going in the right direction. Lifts increasing, bodyweight decreasing. It's allll goooooodddd


Cheers Kieran. Were your ears burning? We were just talking about u!! Lol


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Cheers Kieran. Were your ears burning? We were just talking about u!! Lol


They are but that's just my blood pressure lol. Why are you talking about me? You was saying how amazingly attractive I am wasnt you with simply breathtaking quads. Was ether that or saying how much of a cvnt I am ha.


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> They are but that's just my blood pressure lol. Why are you talking about me? You was saying how amazingly attractive I am wasnt you with simply breathtaking quads. Was ether that or saying how much of a cvnt I am ha.


All of those and also wondering what your hair looks like when it grows lol


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> All of those and also wondering what your hair looks like when it grows lol


Haha. It's curly. Don't think I have a pic.


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Haha. It's curly. Don't think I have a pic.


That's exactly what I thought!!! Well my actual words were a 'fro.

Please find a pic and text to Will.


----------



## Suprakill4

Sent.


----------



## 25434

Your umbilicus measurement has always been ridiculous! Sod......hurrr hurrrr....not jealous cos I've utterly stupidly small fingers! Oh yes...pmsl...


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> Your umbilicus measurement has always been ridiculous! Sod......hurrr hurrrr....not jealous cos I've utterly stupidly small fingers! Oh yes...pmsl...


Still more work to do, Flubs  But it's going in the right direction! How are u? x


----------



## Queenie

The boss has brought in changes!

Training day - slightly less carbs, few fats added.

Non-training day - slightly less carbs.

I really do mean '*slightly*' - I'm excited to see how these small changes make a difference week to week!

As usual, @Bad Alan has prepped all meals for this week, made sure I have water to take to work etc  Having this level of support is completely new to me, but I know further down the line I'm going to be even more thankful of it!!

Back and hammies later...


----------



## Queenie

Killer back and hammies!!

Tri set:

Romanian deads (65kg, 80kg, 90kg - PB!!, 75kg)

Hammy curls (pin 4 x 4)

Glute bridges (weighted 10kg)

Tri set:

V bar pulldowns (pin 9, 10, 9, 8)

Db rows (20kg DB's x 4)

Straight arm pulldowns (pin 2 x 4)

Really pleased with the RDL PB. Wouldn't have even considered deadlifting that from the floor 4 months ago! DB rows bloody hurt and I'm already thinking forward to what I need to get done next session


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> Still more work to do, [Redacted]  But it's going in the right direction! *How are u?* x


I'm good, thanks for asking, bobbing along as usual.


----------



## Queenie

Quads & shoulders.

Suuuch a good session 

Tri set:

Front squats (40kg, 40, 45, 40)

Reverse lunges (7.5kg dbs) - no room for walking lunges at Forest and was too rainy to do them outside!

Proper Leg press!! (80kg, 80, 70, 60)

Tri set:

Push press (30kg, 35, 30, 25)

Db press (15kg dbs, 12.5, 12.5, 10)

Lateral raises (3kg dbs)

Improved on almost everything so v pleased with that!


----------



## ah24

Hey Claire..

If you're at Forest & can't do walking lunges - give anterior/posterior lunges a go..

Change order up though if you're not doing walking lunges, to:

Squats

Leg Press

Ant/post Lunges (15 each leg.. So lunge forward, return, lunge backwards, return.. That's 1 rep... Do one leg then the other.. Enjoy!)

How long is the whole session taking you on average at the mo?


----------



## Queenie

ah24 said:


> Hey Claire..
> 
> If you're at Forest & can't do walking lunges - give anterior/posterior lunges a go..
> 
> Change order up though if you're not doing walking lunges, to:
> 
> Squats
> 
> Leg Press
> 
> Ant/post Lunges (15 each leg.. So lunge forward, return, lunge backwards, return.. That's 1 rep... Do one leg then the other.. Enjoy!)
> 
> How long is the whole session taking you on average at the mo?


I'd say just under an hour with timed rests etc but can tell u exactly tomorrow.

And thanks for tip on lunges. Will remember that in future if I'm at Forest


----------



## Queenie

Back & hammies!

Tri set:

Romanian deadlifts (80kg, 90, 90, 80)

Hammy curls (pin 5 x 4)

Glute bridges (10kg x 4)

Tri set:

V bar pulldowns (pin 9 x 4)

Dumbbell rows (22.5kg dbs - PB!!, 22.5, 20, 20)

Straight arm pulldowns (pin 2, 3, 2, 2)

Improvements on pb sets from last week and db rows hit a pb so pleased with that. Got Will to become an official member of Forest Gym yay!

Rest day tomorrow... need it!


----------



## Bad Alan

Such good PBS  really good weights on RDL now x


----------



## Queenie

Quads & shoulders at Fitz Gym in Hickstead. Really good new gym.... bizarre training with brand new, shiny equipment!

Tri set:

Front squats (40kg, 45, 50 - PB!! 40)

Walking lunges (7.5kg dbs)

Leg press (80kg, 80, 70, 70)

Tri set:

Push press (30kg, 35, 30, 30)

Db press (15kg dbs, 12.5, 10, 10)

Lateral raises (3kg dbs)

Really, really took it out of me. I had about a 20 min sit down while @Bad Alan finished his shoulder session which I was SO grateful of...

... was not so grateful getting a face full of scivation xtend which I was attempting to sip while he pulled away in the car like a crazy man as 'someone was behind him' - fool xx


----------



## Bad Alan

Today really was a standout effort 

Literally pmsl all the way home after having bcaa's spat all over the car though!


----------



## Queenie

Pic from week 1 of dieting to week 3.

Just waiting to hear from the boss about incoming changes this week!



Bodyweight and measurements down from last week


----------



## Queenie

Changes are in...

Big increase in output this week and NO changes to diet 

The metabolic conditioning sessions are over as of today... and this is my new split:

Mon - (AM) Steady state cardio and (PM) Lower Power

Tues - Steady state cardio and Upper Power

Weds - HIIT

Thurs - Steady state cardio and Lower Hypertrophy

Fri - Steady state cardio and Back & Abs Hypertrophy

Sat - Steady state cardio and Shoulders & Triceps Hypertrophy

Sun - HIIT

Also... a refeed or two will be incorporated!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

RXQueenie said:


> Pic from week 1 of dieting to week 3.
> 
> Just waiting to hear from the boss about incoming changes this week!
> 
> View attachment 145296
> 
> 
> Bodyweight and measurements down from last week


Keep up the good work queenie, 

Just wondering, what app (assuming you used one) did u use to put those two pics together?


----------



## Queenie

danMUNDY said:


> Keep up the good work queenie,
> 
> Just wondering, what app (assuming you used one) did u use to put those two pics together?


I use photoframe free on my android but @Bad Alan did that one on his iphone.... sure he can tell u what its called.


----------



## Bad Alan

danMUNDY said:


> Keep up the good work queenie,
> 
> Just wondering, what app (assuming you used one) did u use to put those two pics together?


Instaframe mate


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> I use photoframe free on my andrid but @Bad Alan did that one on his iphone.... sure he can tell u what its called.


Instapicframe 

Looking good Q :beer:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Bad Alan said:


> Instaframe mate


Is that on iOS and android, I have an ipad and a samsung galaxy s4 that both have pics stored on em?


----------



## Queenie

Lower power day.

Box jumps.

Back squats (30kg, 40, 50, 55, 45)

Leg press (100kg, 120, 140, 140)

SLDL (50kg, 60, 70)


----------



## 25434

Looking good Claire...were you perchance wearing red trackie bottoms at the gym today? About 5 ish...ish? I thought I saw you but wasn't sure...I'd just done delts and cardio on the bike seeing as I can't do running now....anyhooo.....wuz zit you?


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> Looking good Claire...were you perchance wearing red trackie bottoms at the gym today? About 5 ish...ish? I thought I saw you but wasn't sure...I'd just done delts and cardio on the bike seeing as I can't do running now....anyhooo.....wuz zit you?


Totally was me in @Bad Alans red trackies lol! Ah I wondered if you'd be there too. I just never seem to look around. Was v busy! Sad I missed u now. Am having a bad day so wouldn't have been very talkative.... so maybe a blessing! How's your training going?x


----------



## 25434

Well, this is my 2nd week back on with my head in place. Also 2nd week of back to strict food intake blah blah. I did a routine tonight I got off t'internet....Jessie idle burg or something like that....I didn't half feel it, my delts are burning...great! Haha.....I'm having to start from scratch on some things but hey, any progress is better than none at all........

And as for the talking thing....I woulda sensed that and just given you hug and buggered off.......I'm not exactly jumping for joy myself at the mo....take care missis...x next time right......


----------



## biglbs

Claire it all sounds very technical,but it is working....i take it you now have the correct level of calorific intake to keep you fired,but now comes the extra output to create a weight loss equal to total additional output whilst building additional mass?


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Claire it all sounds very technical,but it is working....i take it you now have the correct level of calorific intake to keep you fired,but now comes the extra output to create a weight loss equal to total additional output whilst building additional mass?


I was just gonna say that!

I was! I was......


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> I was just gonna say that!
> 
> I was! I was......


I know,i thought i would type it out for you my dear x:thumb:


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Claire it all sounds very technical,but it is working....i take it you now have the correct level of calorific intake to keep you fired,but now comes the extra output to create a weight loss equal to total additional output whilst building additional mass?


It's all very technical to my small brain too! Cals were added from nov - jan, then cut again 3 weeks ago. Building mass is not a goal at mo, it's all aimed at fat loss and muscle retention. Hitting pb's and adding to strength is just my way of keeping motivation during sessions x


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> It's all very technical to my small brain too! Cals were added from nov - jan, then cut again 3 weeks ago. Building mass is not a goal at mo, it's all aimed at fat loss and muscle retention. Hitting pb's and adding to strength is just my way of keeping motivation during sessions x


Well my dear according to the laws of progressive overload,mass will come,you will simply burn fat to get it...all good imo:thumb:


----------



## Queenie

Upper power day.

Supinated grip pulldowns.

Pin 8, 9, 10, 10.

Push press.

30kg, 35, 37.5 - PB!!, 32.5 x 6.

Dead stop dumbbell rows.

17.5kg DB, 20, 22.5, 22.5.

Hanging knee raises to finish.

Done! Nice session... tired now though


----------



## Bad Alan

I loved this workout @ah24, didn't do it just went through it with Claire 

Couple of action shots from today;





Did the deadstop db rows from a small block to keep spine neutral. This is how

I normally do them, great move! Makes you work really hard to get the weight moving each rep.

Looking good Mrs  good weights moved!


----------



## Queenie

Really pleased with that back position @Bad Alan. Always v conscious of poor form as u know! X


----------



## 25434

Well done on the pb Claire....


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> Well done on the pb Claire....


Thank u flubs! Still trying x


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> Thank u [Redacted]! Still trying x


I wouldn't expect anything less....and if that's what you offered...less.......then I would be driving round yours and kicking your butt down to the gym.....cos that's the sorta absent t'internet friend I am....oh yes!...lol

wouldsodoitthoughIsowould!


----------



## Queenie

So a rest day today...

When I say 'rest' I mean starting the day off with 20 mins of HIIT 

...And then having my son's friend over for tea, which should consist of listening to the two of them arguing over the xbox... and then babysitting my nephew while my sister goes to college...

So the term 'rest' is used loosely!


----------



## Queenie

Shoulders & tri's hypertrophy day...

Seated lateral raises (3kg dbs, 7.5, 7.5)

Scott presses (worked up to 10kg dbs) superset with rear delt flyes

Behind the neck barbell press 15kg

Close grip barbell presses 20kg

Tricep pushdowns

Scott presses are an odd movement to get used to so did a few practice runs!

Rest day tomorrow and will do legs and back/abs over the weekend....


----------



## Queenie

So last night I had a little go at making protein jelly for my last meal before bed 

Pour 285ml boiling water into a jug.

Mix in pack of sugar free jelly.

Make up 285ml cold water plus a scoop of protein powder (or 2-3 depending on macros) - shake a lot!

Put jelly mixture into a tub and carefully pour in the protein shake (ensuring no bubbles)

Put in fridge to set!

I used strawberry jelly and choc coconut whey.... which @Bad Alan can vouch smelled amazing!

Top tip for dieters there.... no need for food to be boring. Be creative!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> So last night I had a little go at making protein jelly for my last meal before bed
> 
> Pour 285ml boiling water into a jug.
> 
> Mix in pack of sugar free jelly.
> 
> Make up 285ml cold water plus a scoop of protein powder (or 2-3 depending on macros) - shake a lot!
> 
> Put jelly mixture into a tub and carefully pour in the protein shake (ensuring no bubbles)
> 
> Put in fridge to set!
> 
> I used strawberry jelly and choc coconut whey.... which @Bad Alan can vouch smelled amazing!
> 
> Top tip for dieters there.... no need for food to be boring. Be creative!
> 
> View attachment 145555


I will 100% use this on diet  looked so good (never had a look in for a taste) chocolate film on it was awesome!


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> I will 100% use this on diet  looked so good (never had a look in for a taste) chocolate film on it was awesome!


Aw babe! I'll make it for u 

And u know I don't share... That is why I presented u with your own jug of plain jelly lol. I'm not stupid! 

So excited to have a play around with flavours now


----------



## Queenie

Hypertrophy back & abs day with @Bad Alan.

We stayed at The Grand Hotel on Brighton seafront last night so steady state cardio was done at the hotel gym first thing this morning! Really pleased as stayed on diet 100% over the stay (with steak for dinner) as Will prepped meals for us to take. Not missing out on things really helps me stick to it 

Anyway...

Inverted rows (bodyweight)

Dumbbell rows (12.5kg dbs, 15, 17.5)

Close grip pulldowns superset with straight arm pulldowns.

Snatch grip deadlifts (40kg, 50kg, 60kg)

Cable crunches.

Loved the snatch grip deads


----------



## Queenie

Oh and weigh in and measurements today. Obviously not being told weight but I've lost 4 inches from my hips/bum in 4 weeks! V happy with that!


----------



## Suprakill4

Everything is going shawwweeettttt!!!!! Well done! Must be fcuking great being with someone who is as determined as you are at what you do and same for Will. Lucky to have each other and that support with this usually very selfish sport.


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Everything is going shawwweeettttt!!!!! Well done! Must be fcuking great being with someone who is as determined as you are at what you do and same for Will. Lucky to have each other and that support with this usually very selfish sport.


There's room for one more bodybuilder in this household if u want to come live with us... but I will stipulate that outfit choice will be down to me... (yeah you'll be wearing hotpants - quads on show 24/7!)


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> There's room for one more bodybuilder in this household if u want to come live with us... but I will stipulate that outfit choice will be down to me... (yeah you'll be wearing hotpants - quads on show 24/7!)


Hahahaha. I will try and find the pic of what I wear on holiday to the beach I'm sure you would be ok with that lol.


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Hahahaha. I will try and find the pic of what I wear on holiday to the beach I'm sure you would be ok with that lol.


Still waiting!!


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Still waiting!!


It's on my attachments list but ya can't drag and drop on phone so need to do on laptop as don't have it on phone as a saved pic.


----------



## Queenie

Hypertrophy legs!

Single leg press (50kg, 60kg, 65kg) superset with prone hammy curls.

Single leg hip thrusts superset with swiss ball Glute-ham raises.

Tri set:

1 & 1/4 squats

Weighted walking lunges

Bulgarian split squats

Was an absolute killer session... @ah24 was lucky he wasn't there as I was cursing him the whole way through!! @Bad Alan will vouch that I nearly cried on my last tri set!!

Stability on single leg work needs improvement but it'll come over the next few weeks.

Real sense of achievement getting through that session. Was tough


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> It's on my attachments list but ya can't drag and drop on phone so need to do on laptop as don't have it on phone as a saved pic.


Boo! Lol


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Boo! Lol


Found it lol!!!

The light pink ones are completely see through. The looks I got on holiday walking round the pool in them was funny as fcuk.










Excuse the skinnyness it was years ago, oh and was very VERY cold in that room too......... Haha.


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Found it lol!!!
> 
> The light pink ones are completely see through. The looks I got on holiday walking round the pool in them was funny as fcuk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the skinnyness it was years ago, oh and was very VERY cold in that room too......... Haha.


Hahaha they're perfect. I'm gonna get Will a pair!!!


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Hahaha they're perfect. I'm gonna get Will a pair!!!


Get him the pink then lol. I had the same too but in hot pants sort of shape. Tiny little shorts. Wtf was I thinking haha.


----------



## Queenie

last meal of the day and we are calling it protein trifle 

Half packet of sugar free strawberry jelly.

Waldens farm calorie free choc spread.

Strawberry protein mousse.

Layered! Ta da 





Macros:

156 cals

29g protein

7g carbs

1g fat


----------



## theuppercuts

You got this. Shred till dead!


----------



## Queenie

Well... @ah24... I can safely say that my glutes are fried. Those single leg hip thrusts are SO good for recruitment... and I'm damn well feeling it now!!


----------



## ah24

RXQueenie said:


> Well... @ah24... I can safely say that my glutes are fried. Those single leg hip thrusts are SO good for recruitment... and I'm damn well feeling it now!!


Yep, one of the best glute exercises IMO..

Cool progression if you train at a gym with chains is - only once you're v v strong at them - to loop chains around your waist. This matches your strength curve of the exercise as it gets tougher in top position where glutes are strongest... and eases off at bottom position where they're weakest.

To be honest though, single leg is perfect for most for weeks as it's fkin tough!


----------



## Queenie

ah24 said:


> Yep, one of the best glute exercises IMO..
> 
> Cool progression if you train at a gym with chains is - only once you're v v strong at them - to loop chains around your waist. This matches your strength curve of the exercise as it gets tougher in top position where glutes are strongest... and eases off at bottom position where they're weakest.
> 
> To be honest though, single leg is perfect for most for weeks as it's fkin tough!


Ohhhh... I like the sound of that. But yes I cannot imagine using them just yet  Total killer!!


----------



## Queenie

Upper power day 

V bar grip pulldowns (pin 9, 10, 10, 10)

Push presses (30kg, 35kg, 40kg x 6 - PB!!, 30kg)

Dead stop dumbbell rows (20kg dbs, 22.5, 25kg - PB!!, 20kg)

Ab work.

Really pleased to hit another 2 PBs. I remember when I couldn't even imagine pressing 40kg let alone for 6 reps. Db rows I used to struggle on 10kg dbs and tonight, for example, I'd never even picked up a 25kg db but gave it a go! After that, the 20kg felt light and I let out a little laugh as couldn't comprehend how that happened. The body is an amazing thing and the mind is a very powerful tool.


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Upper power day
> 
> V bar grip pulldowns (pin 9, 10, 10, 10)
> 
> Push presses (30kg, 35kg, 40kg x 6 - PB!!, 30kg)
> 
> Dead stop dumbbell rows (20kg dbs, 22.5, 25kg - PB!!, 20kg)
> 
> Ab work.
> 
> Really pleased to hit another 2 PBs. I remember when I couldn't even imagine pressing 40kg let alone for 6 reps. Db rows I used to struggle on 10kg dbs and tonight, for example, I'd never even picked up a 25kg db but gave it a go! After that, the 20kg felt light and I let out a little laugh as couldn't comprehend how that happened. The body is an amazing thing and the mind is a very powerful tool.


Genuinely thought the laugh was a grunt of pain lol  great PBS as usual!


----------



## Queenie

Changes in from the boss.

Training is staying the same.

Training day diet - same.

Non training day diet - low carbs, high fats!

Happy with that


----------



## TELBOR

Does that jelly with the whey taste nice?

Haribo need to make a sugar free tangfastic jelly lol


----------



## Queenie

R0BLET said:


> Does that jelly with the whey taste nice?
> 
> Haribo need to make a sugar free tangfastic jelly lol


Yeah I liked it. Just depends what flavour combos u like though?  it set properly etc... just give it a go!


----------



## Ben_Dover

R0BLET said:


> Does that jelly with the whey taste nice?
> 
> Haribo need to make a sugar free tangfastic jelly lol


Think its the sugar that makes them nice :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Yeah I liked it. Just depends what flavour combos u like though?  it set properly etc... just give it a go!


Yeah was thinking that, maybe raspberry and Black Forest gateaux whey 

I'll have a go this weekend :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Ben_Dover said:


> Think its the sugar that makes them nice :lol:


FFS don't ruin my day 

Got some at home so may treat myself :lol:


----------



## johnnya

subbed, its like a oasis in here amongst the gay and depression threads


----------



## Queenie

Ben_Dover said:


> Think its the sugar that makes them nice :lol:


Wills just been told about sugar free haribo. He doesn't believe me that they exist.


----------



## Queenie

johnnya said:


> subbed, its like a oasis in here amongst the gay and depression threads


Welcome!


----------



## Ben_Dover

RXQueenie said:


> Wills just been told about sugar free haribo. He doesn't believe me that they exist.


Neither did I? mg:


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Wills just been told about sugar free haribo. He doesn't believe me that they exist.




:lol:


----------



## Queenie

Ben_Dover said:


> Neither did I? mg:


Omg where have u all been? Any sweet shop sells sugar free sweets these days! But they use those alcohol sugars... polyols.


----------



## Queenie

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 145822
> 
> 
> :lol:


http://www.amazon.com/Haribo-Gummy-Candy-Sugarless-5-Pound/dp/B000EVQWKC/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t/181-6301119-5457862


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Haribo-Gummy-Candy-Sugarless-5-Pound/dp/B000EVQWKC/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t/181-6301119-5457862


$145!!!

PMSL


----------



## Queenie

R0BLET said:


> $145!!!
> 
> PMSL


I assume thats a bloody big bag lol. That was just a quick search


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> I assume thats a bloody big bag lol. That was just a quick search


5lb lol


----------



## B.I.G

RXQueenie said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Haribo-Gummy-Candy-Sugarless-5-Pound/dp/B000EVQWKC/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t/181-6301119-5457862


They sounded great until I read some reviews LOL


----------



## Queenie

B.I.G said:


> They sounded great until I read some reviews LOL


Yeah I tend to steer clear. There's a sweet shop near me full of sugar free sweets but I can't imagine the polyols have a nice effect on u!


----------



## Queenie

Lower power 

Box jumps.

Squats.

40kg

50kg

60kg

60kg

50kg

Leg press.

120kg

140kg

160kg

170kg - PB

SLDL

60kg

70kg

75kg

Strength still going up 

Tomorrow is my first non training day on new food plan so quite excited... sicko!! Not sure I'll be saying the same in a few weeks time...


----------



## ah24

Good work Claire


----------



## Bad Alan

Foooooood prep madness


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Foooooood prep madness
> 
> View attachment 145868


You're so good....

.... and I can't even put chicken into a fvcking tub without making a huge mess!!!!!


----------



## Queenie

So... HIIT this morning.

First non-training day with low carbs...

BRING IT!!

:thumbup1:


----------



## kitinboots

RXQueenie said:


> So... HIIT this morning.
> 
> First non-training day with low carbs...
> 
> BRING IT!!
> 
> :thumbup1:


Me too - except I had 40min MISS instead of HIIT. Bloody pain in the butt trying to keep my carbs low though. Life feels empty without porridge for brekkie!


----------



## Madoxx

whats ya current macros, and how far out are we?


----------



## Queenie

kitinboots said:


> Me too - except I had 40min MISS instead of HIIT. Bloody pain in the butt trying to keep my carbs low though. Life feels empty without porridge for brekkie!


I'm ok with a pro/fat brekkie. Find energy levels better funnily enough! 



Madoxx said:


> whats ya current macros, and how far out are we?


Yo!

My pro is 160g per day. Carbs and fats change between training and non training but don't know exactly what they are as Will just gives me the meals lol.

I'm 12.5 weeks out now.


----------



## Madoxx

What pro/fats you having? Im on omelette for breaky, lush


----------



## Queenie

Madoxx said:


> What pro/fats you having? Im on omelette for breaky, lush


Literally just whey and cashews! I'm ok with that.

Mmmm omelettes  Do u have loads of veg with them? How are u getting on in general?


----------



## Madoxx

RXQueenie said:


> Literally just whey and cashews! I'm ok with that.
> 
> Mmmm omelettes  Do u have loads of veg with them? How are u getting on in general?


Low carb choices, so mushroom, cheese, green peppers, quite nice in the morning 

Going well, still training under Adam. On a cut at present, trim off the xmas puddings


----------



## Rav212

RXQueenie said:


> Well here we are again... for the second stage of my journey
> 
> Quick recap: I had been dieting for around 4 months before xmas, lost over 10kg, then took the xmas period off diet and training... which was amazing but naughty...
> 
> ... And now i'm turning the intensity dial *UP*
> 
> I'm going to diet for around 12 weeks - Carb cycling
> 
> My split has changed! it's now:
> 
> *Mon - Back*
> 
> *
> Tues - Chest & Triceps*
> 
> *
> Weds - Hammies, Calves & Abs*
> 
> *
> Thurs - Shoulders & Biceps*
> 
> *
> Fri - Quads, Calves & Abs*
> 
> Quite excited to get started with the above.
> 
> Cardio will be done fasted in the AM (and also post workout later on down the line)
> 
> I will add my 'before' pics here and will be updating the pics weekly.
> 
> FYI: I don't tolerate any stupid behaviour in my journal. Be warned.


That's a impressive hip to waist ratio there


----------



## Queenie

Madoxx said:


> Low carb choices, so mushroom, cheese, green peppers, quite nice in the morning
> 
> Going well, still training under Adam. On a cut at present, trim off the xmas puddings


Ahhh that's cool. Sounds lovely.

Do u have before/during progress pics at all? Be interesting to see as you've been working with adam a while now.



Rav212 said:


> That's a impressive hip to waist ratio there


Hmm... that was over a year ago and makes me cringe! Nice to be reminded of progress made though so thank u.


----------



## wibble

I have just joined and subscribed. Its good to read a girls journal (no offence boys). Also guessing you are pretty local to where I live as I have heard of forest gym. I look forward to reading your updates you have done brilliantly so far.


----------



## Queenie

wibble said:


> I have just joined and subscribed. Its good to read a girls journal (no offence boys). Also guessing you are pretty local to where I live as I have heard of forest gym. I look forward to reading your updates you have done brilliantly so far.


Welcome - I'm in Crawley. I tend to train at a few gyms tbh  Where do u train? And thanks, much appreciated.


----------



## Ben_Dover

Bad Alan said:


> Foooooood prep madness
> 
> View attachment 145868


Is that for both of you? How many days does that last?


----------



## Queenie

Ben_Dover said:


> Is that for both of you? How many days does that last?


 @Bad Alan... can u answer this? x

Ben - Yes it's for both of us and I think 2/3 days... but Will does cooking and is in charge of stock rotation, I just get handed meals and told which tubs I can/can't use lol.


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> @Bad Alan... can u answer this? x
> 
> Ben - Yes it's for both of us and I think 2/3 days... but Will does cooking and is in charge of stock rotation, I just get handed meals and told which tubs I can/can't use lol.


Fcuking life of luxury that's awesome. Good lad aint he.


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuking life of luxury that's awesome. Good lad aint he.


He blatantly told me last night that I can't cook 

He does it because he enjoys it. I actually find it hard to let him do it but not arguing.


----------



## wibble

RXQueenie said:


> Welcome - I'm in Crawley. I tend to train at a few gyms tbh  Where do u train? And thanks, much appreciated.


Crawley too, I moved from EG last year as the trains to London are better. When I am not injured I go to Gymbox bank. I only belong to Crawley Martial Arts back home at the mo, was going to nuffield in worth but hated it so just have dumbells at home at the moment. I am new to the whole idea of weightlifting so using my time off injured to read, learn, watch etc.


----------



## Queenie

wibble said:


> Crawley too, I moved from EG last year as the trains to London are better. When I am not injured I go to Gymbox bank. I only belong to Crawley Martial Arts back home at the mo, was going to nuffield in worth but hated it so just have dumbells at home at the moment. I am new to the whole idea of weightlifting so using my time off injured to read, learn, watch etc.


Ohhh GymBox is awesome  I've been to Westfield and Holborn.

Nuffield is a good (but massive) gym. What didn't u like about it??

And good use of time off there


----------



## Bad Alan

Ben_Dover said:


> Is that for both of you? How many days does that last?


Yea both eat it  I just go through a little bit more lol.

About 4 days maybe 5? Cooked Monday and need to cook again tmro, just pulled another 5kg out the freezer


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> He blatantly told me last night that I can't cook
> 
> He does it because he enjoys it. I actually find it hard to let him do it but not arguing.


Words in mouth again!  you know you can just not when I watch lol


----------



## wibble

love the vibe of gymbox I even ventured into the man cave the other week unaccompanied! (its the old bank of england vault in the basement) If you are a member at bank you can use any of the gymboxes but I have tried any of the others as yet.

Nuffield looks really impressive and is great as a commercial gym but I always got comments from the women about my arms being muscular (boxing is a brilliant toner) and I used to get really weird looks from everyone doing tabata on my own using dumbells and plates and dripping with sweat whereas I never feel strange or stared at in a bad way in Gymbox or the martial arts centre. Also in London and at muay thai I have made loads of gym buddies I can say hello to etc whereas nuffield if you dared smile or say hello you got snarled at (btw I don't expect people to stop training and chat or anything extreme just the odd smile, raise of the eyebrow etc)


----------



## Queenie

wibble said:


> love the vibe of gymbox I even ventured into the man cave the other week unaccompanied! (its the old bank of england vault in the basement) If you are a member at bank you can use any of the gymboxes but I have tried any of the others as yet.
> 
> Nuffield looks really impressive and is great as a commercial gym but I always got comments from the women about my arms being muscular (boxing is a brilliant toner) and I used to get really weird looks from everyone doing tabata on my own using dumbells and plates and dripping with sweat whereas I never feel strange or stared at in a bad way in Gymbox or the martial arts centre. Also in London and at muay thai I have made loads of gym buddies I can say hello to etc whereas nuffield if you dared smile or say hello you got snarled at (btw I don't expect people to stop training and chat or anything extreme just the odd smile, raise of the eyebrow etc)


That's a shame you've been made to feel uncomfortable. I personally am one of those people that doesn't talk or smile at anyone in the gym if I don't know them, just like to focus and get on with my workout. Everyone is different and I wouldn't take it personally!

Have u been to CrossFit in Crawley yet? If you like tabata and sweat, I thought u may have tried it out


----------



## wibble

no I didn't realise there was any cross fit in crawley. I do a frame class in London and some of the moves are cross fit based and its my favourite class although my handstand dips are useless and I am terribly clumsy with the wall balls. once I am given the all clear I will have to give it a go.


----------



## Queenie

wibble said:


> no I didn't realise there was any cross fit in crawley. I do a frame class in London and some of the moves are cross fit based and its my favourite class although my handstand dips are useless and I am terribly clumsy with the wall balls. once I am given the all clear I will have to give it a go.


http://www.crossfitcrawley.com/

There ya go  Check it out once you've recovered fully!


----------



## 25434

[quote=RXQueenie;4852500 I personally am one of those people that doesn't talk or smile at anyone in the gym if I don't know them, just like to focus and get on with my workout.


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> Give over...I just know you get terribly excited and happy when you see me charging through the gym to give a beeeee hug AND a kiss...:laugh: :bounce: hurrrr huurrr...you berrrluddie luv it! and Bad Alan will get to luv it....eventually...I just know he will.....:no: :laugh:


Haha I think u literally did do that to me once around xmas time a few years back!! 

@Bad Alan loves a cuddle so don't worry about him!


----------



## Queenie

Hypertrophy day for shoulders and triceps!

Seated lateral raises. 3 sets on 10kg dbs.

Scott presses (10kg dbs, 10kg, 7.5kg) superset with rear delt flyes.

Behind the neck press. 1 set @ 20kg.

Close grip barbell presses. 3 sets @25kg.

Tricep pushdowns with rope extension to finish.

Bloody hard session as low carbs yesterday! Good one though. Trained at fitz with @Bad Alan again... nice to switch training environment up


----------



## Queenie

Leg hypertrophy day...

Single leg press (55kg, 65kg, 70kg - PB) superset with prone hamstring curls.

Single leg hip thrusts superset with Swiss ball glute-ham raises.

Tri set:

1 1/4 squats (25kg)

Weighted walking lunges

Bulgarian split squats.

Totally wiped me out tbh but got through it and hit another few pbs. Glad of a rest day tomorrow... and it's weigh in and measurements day... eek!


----------



## Queenie

Weigh in today... as usual, I'm told nothing but assured fat loss hasn't slowed... and I got a "very good" at my umbilicus measurement so I guess I lost something from there too


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Weigh in today... as usual, I'm told nothing but assured fat loss hasn't slowed... and I got a "very good" at my umbilicus measurement so I guess I lost something from there too


Can you say belly button instead


----------



## Queenie

R0BLET said:


> Can you say belly button instead


How about NO 

Will do... its just what coach calls it and I follow suit.


----------



## Bad Alan

R0BLET said:


> Can you say belly button instead


Is penis too clinical for you too? Should it be called a winkie?


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> Is penis too clinical for you too? Should it be called a winkie?


It should be called a shaft William :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Is penis too clinical for you too? Should it be called a winkie?





R0BLET said:


> It should be called a shaft William :lol:


It's c0ck and pussy u bozos.


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> It's c0ck and pussy u bozos.


Always someone to lower the tone! :lol:

Good progress though Q, keep at it :beer:


----------



## Bad Alan

R0BLET said:


> Always someone to lower the tone! :lol:
> 
> Good progress though Q, keep at it :beer:


Claire doesn't call it a pussy, that's far too vanilla


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> Claire doesn't call it a pussy, that's far too vanilla


Growler? Hatchet wound? Kebab? Rat?

List goes on :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Back & abs!

Inverted rows.

Single arm barbell rows.

Bar.

+ 2.5kg

+ 5kg

Close grip pulldowns superset with straight arm pulldowns.

Snatch grip deads (15 reps)

60kg

70kg

75kg (PB)

Weighted Russian twists.

Lovely session but very tired now!! Adding 10kg to my snatch grip deads pleased me immensely. Great that I can still progress like that for now...

No changes from the boss yet. Will report back when they come in


----------



## Suprakill4

70kg single leg press? Fcuking good work! Strong little tw4t arnt you. Lol.


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> 70kg single leg press? Fcuking good work! Strong little tw4t arnt you. Lol.


Omg kieran, you'd laugh if u saw them. I've only had them in my routine for the last two weeks, and I guess stabilising muscles are freaking out as my legs shake like anything lol!!

You had a good weekend?


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Omg kieran, you'd laugh if u saw them. I've only had them in my routine for the last two weeks, and I guess stabilising muscles are freaking out as my legs shake like anything lol!!
> 
> You had a good weekend?


Lol I'm the same I've only ever had them in routine once and was hard to get in a good position so it felt right. Nah just a quiet one. Boring really. You?


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol I'm the same I've only ever had them in routine once and was hard to get in a good position so it felt right. Nah just a quiet one. Boring really. You?


Was so tired on Saturday that we did nothing! Today went to see some friends and then trained and Will cooked. We're all boring buggers lol.


----------



## Queenie

Changes are in!

10 mins added cardio on training days (steady state)

There will be 2 x moderate carb days (leg days), 4 x low carb days.... and one REFEED day!! This is an experimental week so weigh-in has been brought forward to Thursday.

Excited to see how body reacts to this


----------



## Ben_Dover

RXQueenie said:


> Changes are in!
> 
> 10 mins added cardio on training days (steady state)
> 
> There will be 2 x moderate carb days (leg days), 4 x low carb days.... and one REFEED day!! This is an experimental week so weigh-in has been brought forward to Thursday.
> 
> Excited to see how body reacts to this


Carb refeed or a dirty one?


----------



## Queenie

Ben_Dover said:


> Carb refeed or a dirty one?


There will be a carb amount to hit over the day.... Never a dirty one as fats are kept low I believe 

How's yours going?


----------



## Ben_Dover

RXQueenie said:


> There will be a carb amount to hit over the day.... Never a dirty one as fats are kept low I believe
> 
> How's yours going?


Yeah all good, weight has stayed the same 2 weeks into cruise, equaled PB today on deads... Not used to all these carbs though on training days, I look preggers by meal 5 :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Ben_Dover said:


> Yeah all good, weight has stayed the same 2 weeks into cruise, equaled PB today on deads... Not used to all these carbs though on training days, I look preggers by meal 5 :lol:


Yeah get used to that!! Totally normal. I'm still the same on my moderate carb days. Only ever have flat tummy through the day on my low carb days (to be expected) - so stick with it!!


----------



## Ben_Dover

RXQueenie said:


> Yeah get used to that!! Totally normal. I'm still the same on my moderate carb days. Only ever have flat tummy through the day on my low carb days (to be expected) - so stick with it!!


Will do, few more weeks I think then let @Bad Alan work his magic on me and get me shredded :thumb:


----------



## Queenie

Lower power day.

Box jumps.

Squats.

45kg

55kg

65kg

65kg

60kg

Leg press.

120kg

150kg

175kg - PB!!

160kg

SLDL

65kg

75kg

85kg

Done.

Great session. Soooo pleased with squats. @ah24 added glute activation work in other sessions and it's really paying off as can completely feel them firing now. Changed my squat and how I feel about them as never really felt confident with them but I honestly felt stronger and am bang on for hitting an all time pb with those next week at proper depth... this makes me hugely happy!!


----------



## Madoxx

Lets have a leg press vid next session? i reckon you can do 180kg if a camera is pointing at you


----------



## Queenie

Madoxx said:


> Lets have a leg press vid next session? i reckon you can do 180kg if a camera is pointing at you


lol I struggled with that so won't be pushing for heavier next week. Possibly try two sets on 175 or heavier sets on the build up to it. Will see how I feel on the day.


----------



## Bad Alan

Madoxx said:


> Lets have a leg press vid next session? i reckon you can do 180kg if a camera is pointing at you


Depends how sessions pan out if I'm there to vid, we did pictures not long back of her 160kg set. Weights won't be pre planned but top set can be filmed if possible!


----------



## Queenie

Upper power day!

V bar pulldowns (pin 10 x 4)

Push presses.

35kg

40kg

42.5kg - all time PB!!

35kg

Dead stop dumbbell rows.

22.5kg DBs

25kg - PB!!

25kg

22.5kg

Ab work.

Strength still improving and I'm absolutely made up with the PB on push presses but feeling totally wiped out. Will not be moving from the sofa for a good few hours!


----------



## ah24

Awesome to see you're still smashing PB's pretty much every workout!


----------



## Queenie

ah24 said:


> Awesome to see you're still smashing PB's pretty much every workout!


Thanks Adam! Looking forward to a rest tomorrow though lol


----------



## ah24

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks Adam! Looking forward to a rest tomorrow though lol


Don't blame you - it's well deserved!


----------



## wibble

Check you and your PB's

ps @RX Queenie - I have sent a friend request and message to you on fb :0)


----------



## Queenie

wibble said:


> Check you and your PB's
> 
> ps @RX Queenie - I have sent a friend request and message to you on fb :0)


Definitely got the wrong person. Check your rep comments on here


----------



## Queenie

As planned, weigh-in was brought forward to 'Thursday'. For some reason (...diet brain!) I really thought that was tomorrow.... but it was today! I didn't even have time to worry or stress about it!!

Comment from @Bad Alan was: "You can smile all day"  So I am.

Just waiting to hear from the boss as to what happens next 

Oh and posing sessions booked for 2 weekends in March. I'm nervous AND excited about that. Will be nice to get those details right.... but confidence, I need help with. Hopefully putting these smaller things in place will help build that up in the end.


----------



## Queenie

@DiggyV - Can you lock this temporarily while I run my prep journal? Thank you.


----------



## DiggyV

RXQueenie said:


> @DiggyV - Can you lock this temporarily while I run my prep journal? Thank you.


Locked as requested.

Just let me know when you want it unlocked again RXQ


----------

